# what have you done in the last hour?



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Went online, watched several minutes of Minority Report, had a slapping fight with my husband, drank 24oz. ice water, told kids to do their laundry and clean kitchen, complained about the heat, scratched my head, cleaned my glasses, changed into my pj shorts. Hazzah, now I'll make my autobiographical docudrama. 

You?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sent a PM. Yeah, it takes me a hour to write one, haha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've just been sitting here listening to music while looking up new music online, I also turned on yahoo chat but no one is on tonight so I shut it off.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Umm for the passed hour I've Been really depressed and low..I have no idea why..I haven't felt this way in while. I also washed some dishes..called a friend and tried to start a good Convo, I failed and bored her to death.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I played the same measure over and over again until my wrist started to hurt.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I installed DDO Unlimited(DnD Online) and tried it out. I did a dungeon and quit playing. It doesn't hold my interest for very long, so it will go on my delete soon list. But i'll give it another shot tomorrow when i'm less tired to see if i enjoy it more. I doubt it, though

I also played a bit of Doom 3: Roe.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Stared at ceiling, drank some goat milk, cracked open a handful of pistachios and ate them, ate some chocolate, put water into a bottle and bottle into the fridge so I'd have a bottle of cold water tomorrow, checked the usual set of forums for new posts, listened to some random music on my computer during all of this, read some newsfeeds, and some other stuff I'm probably forgetting. Life is dull.


----------



## stina (Aug 12, 2009)

Played a bit of guitar hero, had a fight with my sister, ate some chocolate, started watching a Friend's episode while checking this forum.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

did work from home, posted a few responses on SAS and LivingAnxious.
Brought in my bicycle and a plant from outside.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

checked my pm's...listened to the verse bwidger85 sent me...had an orgasm due to its dopeness...posted in threads...smoked...now im gonna smoke again


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow,you all have lives as exciting as mine?I'm not alone,


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

For questions like this, I almost always answer "nothing" since what I do is so uninterestingly boring that it is not worth pointing out.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Done my grocery shopping, had a quick chat with the bloke on the checkout (he instigated it), played with the neighbour's cat, got a text from a workmate and sent one back, started watching The Grudge 2.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Watched tv, read some manga, said good night to my mum and brother, now I'm browsing this forum before going to bed


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Got back from KL central and some big mall. Just kinda walked around and had coffee with a colleague, boring but better than staying in the apartment.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Watched a pretty f**ked up movie based on a play written by Neil LaBute called 'The Shape Of Things'.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Woke up.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I Babysat my nieces and spent time with my sister.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Took a nap


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Checked email, had a chat with my sister on FaceBoook - she turned 55 today, and been here on SAS reading the message boards and posting.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Played Aveyond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate lunch, took a shower and watched some football.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

studied for my botany test. bought a t-shirt off of e-bay.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

paced, listened to music, made and drank some coffee, looked at my arms in the mirror as I did ballet stuff


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

caflme said:


> Took a nap


:ditto


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Feck all. Made dinner, posted on here. Checked on my rabbits.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

went to the ATM, 

called an old co-worker

watched a lady gaga performance i downloaded.

picked up some bubble bath soap

dropped a 2 with corn it

started slow boiling my soup with more corn in it.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

worked out


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Played Doom 3 while listening to music.


----------



## Strombidae (Sep 18, 2009)

Lurked around here, talked to guys online, rocked out to music, same old.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been clearing brush, cutting and pushing down old trees and moving rocks with a tractor all day to expand the pasture land for the folks. I'm now drinking a glass of ice water and sweating like an old stinky hog.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

caflme said:


> Took a nap


That's what I plan to do next!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

talked with my girlfriend.


----------



## FaintOfHearts (Sep 13, 2009)

Downloaded work for Statistics, ate a snack, checked to see if there are any new Room Escape games and been here


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been on here.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I just got out of the pool. I was updating my resume before that, and before that I was eating an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

made dinner talk to girlfriend, 

ate dinner, talk to her again

did dishes, her again

now she wants me to go to seaworld........uuggghhhh


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I played Dungeon Fighter Online.

Now I'm talking to my girlfriend.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

almost nothing


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Drank alcohol, whined about myself entire in a post in an alcohol-induced stupor which I really should take down, talked to a friend briefly, downloading a movie to watch, Echelon Conspiracy, printed some cover sheets for an application, practiced some karate, blast some Dinosaur Jr., yeah pretty much it.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Made spagetti and meatballs, ate dinner, talked about fishing, talked about anime convention, took 2 pain relievers, listened to songs on you tube, got on this message board.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

fastfoodlooser said:


> made dinner talk to girlfriend,
> 
> ate dinner, talk to her again
> 
> ...


See what talking leads to?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Exercised.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Cooked and ate dinner (spaghetti) and watched "Law & Order: SVU".


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Had a mini shopping spree at Old Navy.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

watched some cat-related videos on cuteoverload.com


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

played spades online


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

just posted and answered pm's here



epril said:


> Made spagetti and meatballs.


yummy!...one of my favorites


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

looked at flats (well, the outside, anyway), made financial arrangements, made appointments to see two flats on Monday, got boxes to pack my crap in, ate a chicken and pasta salad, talked to someone, went to Starbucks with that someone, spoke to estate agents, read the forum, made a weak post or two I think.....

oh, that was over the last few hours. I don't pay attention.

Now for some Baileys' and a nap.......I am a tired leonardess.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Went to the bank, got on here, got some coffee.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

yanked my old laptop out, went on the floor and browsed SAS, occasionally posting.
this laptop is 4 years old and still kicking (and still has a decent battery life of 2.5 hours, not bad considering it was marketed for 3)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Went on an adventure with my boyfriend out to four different variety stores looking for the ingredients to satisfy his craving for cookie dough. Not cookies, just dough. He's making it right now, lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Relaxed, finally.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

walked home from the library on a dreary rainy saturday night. realized my apartment needs some reorganizing, so put on my ipod to start moving stuff around, and next thing i know i'm writing this? :stu 

i don't get it...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Learned more about VBScript than I ever wanted to =/


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I was at the movies. I came home from the movies. I heated up and ate some manicotti. I came on SAS.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Played a game with my girlfriend


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Finished my part of a group assignment! Thanks goodness!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Started to drive home, stopped at CVS to buy a thermometer, drove home listening to talk radio, went in the pool for a few minutes, got a glass of ice water, went on this.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ You have a pool!? I'm jealous.

Oh, I guess I should add: made kraft dinner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat and listened to two new cd's I got, Betty Blowtorch - Are You Man Enough? & Tarja Turunen - Breath From Heaven.


----------



## 50y634n (Oct 1, 2009)

Caught up on a new SVU episode I missed, had some heartburn-inducing cranberry juice, now I'm going to finish reading Lady of Avalon.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Flaked on some friends and just made some food.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

had the urge to smoke but didnt. watched tv with a bunch of "family" and felt out of place as usual


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not a d*** thing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sent a million emails. Talked to my boyfriend.  And another friend.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Eaten a bowl of soup and sat on the internet just doing nothing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Woke up, took a shower and got dressed for a day that will never happen. I guess i should have stayed in bed.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

picked up a new medication from the pharmacy, got some gas, looked at magazines in barnes & noble, currently eating a turkey sandwich.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I washed dishes, took out the trash, ate toast, drank apple juice, took vitamins & supplements, checked my banking account online, texted my dad, and made a journal entry on another site.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Had my dinner, had a shower, had a shave, watched the news, walked up/down the stairs, breathed in, breathed out, breathed in...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

max4225 said:


> I fed some cats, made breakfast, checked my email, and got some laundry going. I'll probably strip naked and take a shower soon. It's chilly out there.


Your shower is outside?

I woke up at 4a.m., tried to stay in bed for another hour, got tired of that, got a glass of iced tea, checked e-mail, applied for a job online, checked craigslist, oh, hmm, went on this site.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

sorted through what threads I'd need for my next cross stitching project I am going to start. Posted on here. Went on facebook.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've lazed around in my bed, on my laptop. Eaten some cheesy quiche, and just got back from doing a scientific test.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Listened to news on tv, wondered what the aussies here thought about what Harry Connick Jr. said, now going over to turn off loud annoying Price is Right, phew, done, made breakfast, paid bills online, started to set up a Halloween evening, picked up Stupid Kitty, (just a nickname) and put her on the ground 3 times, boring stuff.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Been ill (as usual).


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

smoked a cigarette, and watched the new South Park episode.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ate my supper whilst surfing the net.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Changed a flat tire, pissed off my dad, ate a chicken salad. Sadly this was the most productive hour of the day. -__-


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Procrastinated


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I ate a slice of pizza.
I drank half a ginger ale.
I messed around on here.
I cleaned the guest bathroom.
I sprayed anti allergen air freshener.
I opened a letter.
I texted a friend.
I messed around on here some more.
I reorganized boxes from storage in the family room.
I came back here.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Went for a walk, watched tv.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Watched the morning news, got ready for school, fought with my dad, decided I am skipping school again, replied to some post on here. Yes, fun times.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

nothing, just sitting quiet and doing nothing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Figured out how to do physics questions where there is a pulley and two masses of different weights suspended over it by a string!

Yeayeah!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Worked


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Woke up.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Been online


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I made an ftp client in c#. Who knew it would be so easy?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Woke up
Drunk a glass of milk
Realized I should never have woken up


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Woke up, showered, had breakfast, drove to work.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Finished a OC mashup Ryan/Theresa video for youtube, kissed my bf hello since he just got off work, played with Son (my kitty), gotten a cup of coffee (yes at 1am) and thinking of another video to start making, I do mainly GH JaSam but I take requests, well I dont really take request, but I am willing to start.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I watched the end of The Outsiders, had cookies, and talked about how it makes me feel bad that people laughed at my answer in class tonight while my roommate tried to tell me it doesn't matter.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I downloaded & watched the first episode of Life. There were some amazing scenes in there I thought. Then I took a shower.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I had dinner with my family, we talked. Now I'm looking up stuff on the internet while I'm waiting for some downloads to finish. 
Later I'll put new music on my iPod and listen to it in my room. 
And then I'll probably die from boredom.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I finished watching "I am Legend". I was good! Then I checked on the 3 kittens I started fostering today. They pooed.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

ate a meal of gummi candies
-there was a pizza, a burger, and an ice cream cone
checked my email
posted stuff on assorted sites
petted my kitty


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Walked the dog. He tried to jump up the stairs and missed and fell flat on his face. I felt bad, but I also laughed.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I woke up...at 5:40 pm lol. What a life.
Since then I've eaten, gotten dressed, went to the store, bet on some hockey games, came home, wrote an e-mail, watched tv...pretty exciting stuff.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

On the internet.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

woke up, went on the internet briefly, made french toast and a coffee and ate it while watching _the daily show_.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

drove kids around, went to Kohls, drove home, put order in for a steak dinner with berry wine cooler, checked my mail, got a deliciously refreshing ice cold cup of water, drank it, checked the time, went on here to entertain y'all.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Been watching hockey...


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Wrote a few e-mails, smoked a bit of weed, watching the Leafs game.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch a movie and try to wake up. :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

went shopping
put the groceries away
baked a pizza
microwaved some apple cider
put cleaner in two toilets


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Packed some things up, I'm moving at the end of November YAY, watching Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen, checked my emails, got some details of my fanfic written up, at dinner, now finishing watching Transformers 2 and finishing up my General Hospital JaSam video.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I went on a walk then I browsed the forum here and made a few posts.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

went to a couple of music stores with my brother, bought him some late bday presents - rush, m.i.a., and led zeppelin vinyl, and found a present for my mom's bday - a dvd of a bach piano performance and lecture. 

it was fun, partially because i used to always be nervous going into record stores, with all the 'cool' people there that i envied so much. now i don't really care.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I lay around feeling too tired to bother moving my laundry, and then I moved my laundry. Now I am wasting time checking things on the internet.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Had some delicious soup and a bagel at Timmy's.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

been smelling bad


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

still nothing.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

got up, went potty, put kitten back where he belongs, turned on t.v., got drink of water, turned on fan, put sandals on, put clothes in hamper, checked time, said goodbye to kids, went online.

Guess I'm done for the day. :roll


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

leonardess said:


> still nothing.


just sitting on your couch, staring ahead into space?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

listening to music, which all seems incredibly good and vivid for some reason (i love when that happens), and writing some email.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Played an online game with my girlfriend


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

2 free pizzas: one pepperoni, one sausauge.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Watched Scream Awards.

Still watching it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I blinked......and maybe had a heartbeat :lol.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

- listened to music while pacing/dancing
- eaten cookies, crackers, and junky cereal


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

made food. ate. surfed sas.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

4 free sandwiches: 2 cheese, one roast beef, one turkey


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

watching CyberTracker, did the dishes, made french fries with lemon pepper yum


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

YouTube.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> 4 free sandwiches: 2 cheese, one roast beef, one turkey


WHAT??

I picked up random stuff, pet a cat, threw pieces of steak on the floor, watched the cat/kitten frenzy, ripped up junk mail, ate small pc. steak, half a bagel, o.j., took pills, put sandals on, online stuff.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i've been on here, in the cold


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

spent about half of it researching this Boxxy person :blank :roll and the rest on SAS


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Bathed, posted, and drunk tea.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Wrote up a paragraph of research and fell asleep from exhaustion.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Took advantage of my foggy, spaced-out head (this state mitigates sensory overstimulation) and went for a walk round town, then wrote up some more research.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

woke up (late :|), made a sunnyside up egg which turned out perfectly, ate that and drank my coffee while watching the Simpsons ("Homer Loves Flanders", season 5, 1994).


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

You sound like one busy bee.



max4225 said:


> made a caramel cappuccino, fed 4 cats, took a steamy shower, made my bed & opened the drapes, checked my blood pressure, checked my email, spiffied my bookmarks, mulled over a spacecraft design, made some hot cocoa & snarfed a couple slices of blueberry shortbread, stretched


I finished watching You Me and Dupree, and came online to vent about life and talk to you all.


----------



## kittycatintx (Nov 9, 2009)

Worked on the computer. Worried a lot. Joined this forum. Got hungry.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Got home from work. I think I will hit the sack within an hour, got to get up at 4am tomorrow, work starts 5 am  
I also have a presentation to do tomorrow afternoon and couple assignments that I have not yet completed. what the hell am i doing online? wasting time..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched sunday night football and made some dinner.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I finished straightening my hair, I texted Mom (she's at the emergency room with my father), I ate cookies, I watched TV with my sister.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Watched BBC's "Robin Hood" and played Wii tennis and bowling against my dad. Heh, I won!


----------



## photofreak (Oct 29, 2009)

showered, made my dads lunch for tomorrow, walked my dog, made myself a chicken sandwich and got online.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I got some bread dough mixed and kneaded. That's about it.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Started a new book called River of Gods.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

watched football, then showered, now chatting on internet


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

At work, been reading SAS forums for last 2 1/2 hours. Time to do some actual work now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ive been here


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Watched the evening news and surfed the web.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

took zoloft, posted on here. i should really get off the computer, haha.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I've begun my illustrious career as a video game programmer.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

exercised and received another rejection letter.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Laid out in the sun while the cool trade winds blow gently at 25 mph.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Took a nap
read a book


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

Went Ice Skating and practiced 3-turns, 2foot spins, and Edges


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Have done a superfantastic job of procrastinating re: the work I took home with me, and have wasted an incredible amount of time on the internet.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Drove a few kids home, told other kids to do their homework, ate bread with peanut butter, got a tall glass of ice water, changed into my jammies, fought for use of the computer, , went on here, looked around the room to try to jog my memory for a more interesting list of what I've done...


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Hand washed my faux leather jacket, packed up the rest of my stuff (well almost everything) got everything that needs to be washed in the morning in a basket, played fetch with kitty, got all my paperwork in their files, filled out the rest of my college app, talk to my mother, started re-watching season 4 of Numb3rs, studied for my own benefit, researched careers, college majors and random things, talked to an old friend from high school who IM'd me on myspace...little weird but convo went alright.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Read a few chapters of "All Families are Psychotic" by Douglas Coupland.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Took a shower, then watched a recording of "Top Chef."


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

working, making coffee


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ate dinner, watched anime.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Babysat mt nieces and cooked food for me, my sister and the kids.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hear my coworker ***** about her life.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ate a Healthy Choice meal.
Called the payment plan management company and let them know my new card number.
Read stuff.
Chatted, still chatting.
Listening to music.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Made coffee, packed up dishes, decided I'll wait tell next Wednesday to go get my flu shot from work, threw out a broken down shelf, loaded dirty dishes into the dishwasher, played Halo 3, decided against going to the christmas party for work (i'd have to go alone bc my bf will be at work and i dont want to walk home at midnight by myself on a main street on a saturday). For the next few hours I'll be packing up blankets, washing clothes, and packing up the desktop computer because I'm moving tomorrow! Yay!:boogie :banana:yay


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Smashed oh my head on the punk rock.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

slept, woke up, weighed myself, took zoloft, had breakfast and came on here.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

freaked out a little.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Sent lolcat pictures back and forth with my sister over Facebook

*Edit - 666th post :twisted


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

exercised. now i'm sweating like a pig. _sexy._


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

well i didn't do my homework that's for sure ;-)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

oh crap...forgot about the tv dinner in the oven


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

browsed SAS, smoked ten cigarettes, listened to old videogame music............ahhhh! TOO MUCH EXCITEMENT!!!! na joke


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

enjoying wine, cheese, and crackers! Treating myself for doing so well at the interview!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> enjoying wine, cheese, and crackers! Treating myself for doing so well at the interview!


Interview? You must have posted about it somewheres else and I missed it.

Congratulations


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Interview? You must have posted about it somewheres else and I missed it.
> 
> Congratulations


thanks hon!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've listened to music.
I've done a survey on Facebook.
I've made one post on the Forums.
I've left visitor messages.
I've texted people.
I've enjoyed a beverage.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Got the kitchen all unpacked and VHS movies, working on DVD's now, seems like it took forever to unload boxes and stuff in the new place.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game and watched some tv.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Played modern warfare 2


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Played Playstation 3.
Spoke to my brothers.
Hugged my dog.
Spoke to people on MSN.
Checked Facebook and SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Took a nap
went to the restroom
played a game on livinganxious
logged into SAS.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

set up the old desktop to act like our tv (only playing movies) in the living room, did the dishes, put up my JAWS poster and my Anti-Stree Therapy Bang Head Here sign, played with Son (my kitty), drank two cups of coffee and started watching National Treasure 2 Book of Secrets, decided to put off starting my daily workout (its a new thing since my apt complex has a weight room) until tomorrow since I'm still hurting from moving all mine and michaels stuff into the apt yesterday.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Had brekky, played some WoW.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Took a shower after going for a bike ride. Then had a tv dinner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate lunch and chatted with an online friend. Tried to wake up but it didn't happen. :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

got dressed.
got my oil change (my car, not ME!) :lol
filled my car with gas
turned on the Notre Dame game - GO IRISH!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Waited at a bust stop. Then got on a bus, smelling like a dog. Awkward 30mins on bus because of said 'aroma' + needing to pee really really badly. Got home and made a bee line to toilet, only to find my mum was using it. ... But got there in the end without peeing in my pants.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I discovered the name of a bird that hangs around my backyard. It's called a Black Phoebe. Here it is looking majestic.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Oooo, what a lovely bird! I just love birds! I have an unusual species that hangs around my backyard too. For the longest time I thought it was a Blue Bird, then I figured out it was an Indigo Bunting. Beautiful bird!










As for what I've done the past hour... had a few drinks and surfed the web... mostly this forum.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Tried out the hot rollers my old neighbor gave me - takes to long I'll stick to my curly iron or just put moose in my hair when I get out of the shower to keep my natural curl. I started watching A Man Apart, made a cup of coffee using hot chocolate as my creamer. Watched kitty try and rip apart his teddy bear. Cleaned up the apartment a bit - by the way I love having my own place (well me and my bfs place), I was a little homesick yesterday(first time living in a place without one of my parents), but I'm all good today. Put up some christmassy stuff, sparkly snowflakes on the windows and such, hope we get some snow soon last year it started on Halloween its starting awfully late this year. Found Michael's college diploma and put it on display. Studied Michael's old college books so I can be a little more prepared when I start my high school completion courses at the college in January. Played a Seek and Find game.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I watched part of a movie
I went to get something to eat
I logged into SAS. :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, I can tell you what I did. In fact, i can tell you what I did for the last...9 hours. 

One thing. Just one thing.

I slept. Like a rock. and it was rich, my friends, R - I - C - H......


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

At work and on SAS forums ;>


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Filled out benefit and care plan forms, then realised about 3.30 pm I hadn't eaten a thing all day or taken my medication (which is partly why I require the care plan) so had a snack.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Listened to music and read a research paper. My depression lifted today and I can actually read and understand physics papers again! 

I don't know how long it will last so will be staying up later to take advantage of it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Prepared garbage for tomorrow.
Washed two loads of dishes.
Ran dishwasher
Changed clothes for bedtime.
Logged onto SAS.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Watched "Medical Mysteries"
Then Jimmy Kimmel (still watching)
Ate some Cheetos and Sun Chips
Logged onto SAS.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> ^ Oooo, what a lovely bird! I just love birds! I have an unusual species that hangs around my backyard too. For the longest time I thought it was a Blue Bird, then I figured out it was an Indigo Bunting. Beautiful bird!


That is a nice shade of blue... you'd think it would be a tropical bird or something.

Continued my foray into game programming. I made one animated tetris block using gdi+.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

Watched the opening of Craig Ferguson on Tivo, saw my friend in a Steak n' Shake commercial, surfed the web including getting information on supporting UNICEF, talked to my mom (who is sitting next to me), drank a Diet Coke, made some lists (I love lists) and watched Property Virgins on HGTV. That about covers it. Pretty boring, but I guess I could do worse.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

had dinner and talked to my boyfriend.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Had a couple of dough nuts with egg nog for breakfast.
Then surfed the web for a bit.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

woke up and had breakfast.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Woke up, made some coffee, took a shower, got a cup of coffee, checked my yahoo, myspace, myyearbook, took the turkey out to thaw, listened to some Jenni Alpert and Rie Sinclair, tried to figure out where the cat peed so I can clean it up, I can smell it, just can't find it grrr.


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

packed up for Thanksgiving trip
painted my nails with my new nail polish
walked to the mall and bought a couple Christmas gifts
walked home
got online and am waiting for my boyfriend to get here so we can head out


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

I've spent it on here and an online game.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I made deviled eggs.
I broke the salt shaker.
I texted Dave.
I texted Toluwa.
I cleaned it up.
I texted Toluwa.
I accidentally dumped the dustpan all over the floor.
I cleaned it up again.
I made lemonade.
I got a glass of lemonade.
I texted Dave.
I made a couple posts here.
I PMed.
I changed my Facebook status somewhere in there...30-something minutes ago.
I've had a deviled egg and it was delicious. *drools*


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Read a paper on "Epigenetic Control of rDNA Loci in Response to Intracellular Energy Status"....I'm so bored and my brain hurts. After that I read the "addicted to porn thread" again, I'm confused once again.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Baked a pizza
Took aspirin
Wished I would stop being sick
Looked up stuff about Maine **** cats
Daydreamed


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

went to class 
eat some blueberry eggo waffles...mhm
currently debating whether or not to clean my room. (it's looking like a disaster)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rolled out of bed, ate breakfast, came on here.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

looked at some stuff on youtube, posted on here and drank a beer.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

woke up
study
ate
went on here


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Took my mother shopping
drove home
got my mail
logged into SAS


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

exercised, ate a banana.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Rode to work, ate lunch, private messaged


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Sitting around with some cousins..exploring funny youtube vids.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

showered, had lunch....should be cleaning up the kitchen right now. xD


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I finished writing up an oral report on a paper I wrote, then I picked at my face a bit.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I ate a peanut butter sandwich with milk, pulled the pony tail holder out of my hair, put on slippers, got the kitty off the computer desk several times, cleaned my glasses, stressed about a toothache, yelled, watched part of Dr. Oz, folded clothes, wow. And came here!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

slept


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

just this.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

slept, and let nature take its course if you must know


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rolled a little old lady who was lying in the street drunk. 

only joking.

or am I?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Vented to online friends. Cursed them out several times, but they know I'm just venting.

Also listening to music.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Browsed the net, edited video, played the piano for a little while.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

hated myself for an hour


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Went to the grocery store and bought cheese, mushroom gravy mix, french fries, and near beer.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Nothing :sigh


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

shaved my head.  <----Me.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Studied the endomembrane system for my bio test, thought about working on my 20-page research paper that is due in a month (thought about it, but didn't actually do it!), and now I'm on here again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Took a quick nap.
Logged into SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS, LivingAnxious, SAS


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Been kicked in the behind by the freaking impossible French language.

Goddamn prepositions. YOU MAKE NO SENSE.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Hunted.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just got more and more anxious


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Been kicked in the behind by the freaking impossible French language.
> 
> Goddamn prepositions. YOU MAKE NO SENSE.


Ohhhhh prepositions, how I hate you.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sitting here and wondering when will i every get good sleep again.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

put laundry in, brushed my hair, put on sandals, put on glasses, checked bus schedule, ate a few chips, made a pbj sandwich on onion bread for my daughter, (yuck), said goodbye, logged on here.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Watched some of Monk. Played on playteq for a bit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Posting on SAS, Playteq...Thats about it...

What makes it sad is that I'm at work.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Tried to keep awake so I could post on here. :roll


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Drove home, took my meds. Hopped on SAS and TEQ for a few minutes. Meds should be knocking me out soon, but I will return!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Wanted some chocolate, so I drove to the supermarket. Got there, barely found a parking space (hint #1), I went to get a cart and there were about five of them available (hint #2), then I went inside. Looked over the crowd, full, and I mean full!! That was hint #3 telling me I either take what I came for (not really needed it) and sit in line for like an hour... or get myself the heck out of there asap. Now here I am... a few minutes later.

What's with this shopping madness? All I wanted was some chocolate... :roll


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i was on sas and youtube


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> Wanted some chocolate, so I drove to the supermarket. Got there, barely found a parking space (hint #1), I went to get a cart and there were about five of them available (hint #2), then I went inside. Looked over the crowd, full, and I mean full!! That was hint #3 telling me I either take what I came for (not really needed it) and sit in line for like an hour... or get myself the heck out of there asap. Now here I am... a few minutes later.
> 
> What's with this shopping madness? All I wanted was some chocolate... :roll


lol, poor fella. I feel your pain, I HATE it when the grocery store is packed. This is why I do my shopping at 7am.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Got dressed and did my hair and makeup.
Drank tea and ate a bowl of cereal.
Talked to my boyfriend.
Posted on SAS.
Emailed the Dean of Students.
Took the sheets off my bed so I can do laundry.
Going to do laundry now before all of the washers are filled up again! (Good thing I only live across the hall from the laundry room!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woke up turned on my computer, it didn't return the favor.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Watch some of Big Momma's House and hopped back on SAS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Got dressed.
Mailed two bills I needed to pay (wrote checks)
Watched "When Weather Changed History" on the Weather Channel.
Drank a cup of coffee.
Logged onto SAS.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

went again to the supermarket (the mob was gone)
got that chocolate
came home and ate a lot
now I'm sick and annoyed at myself for doing that because I don't really want to gain any more weight


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely nothing but browse the internet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Got a pizza.
Watched a show on prison life.
Changed clothes.
Logged onto SAS.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I had pizza too earlier!!! Pizza hut ftw!!!

Within the last hour, I drove to work, did some paperwork. Checked in a guest, shredded some old papers. Then hopped on SAS and TEQ.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Eaten a caramel oreo mcflurry.

Mmm those five pounds sure tasted delicious.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I was on here and hiding from some repair guy my parents brought in. Actually I better go see if he's gone. [He's still in the living room :\]


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I was on here and hiding from some repair guy my parents brought in. Actually I better go see if he's gone. [He's still in the living room :\]


Bah... stop being a coward and face the world. At worst he'll laugh at you, but I guess you're used to that by now, it's not like it never happened before.
So, yeah, man up and go into the lions cage then write about it with details, no need to hold back, even if you're crying as you type. As long as you entertain us... :yes

Last hour for me: woke up, considered making my bed but didn't, planted myself in front of the magical portal to the Internetz world, posted on SAS (hopefully mind_games knows I'm just kidding and is not mad at me :b) and now it's time for some exercise.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

covering myself with syrup


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Enjoyed some Triskets with cheese and a few drinks! Bad, Neptunus, bad. Partaking in the evils of alcohol...for shame!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Bah... stop being a coward and face the world. At worst he'll laugh at you, but I guess you're used to that by now, it's not like it never happened before.
> So, yeah, man up and go into the lions cage then write about it with details, no need to hold back, even if you're crying as you type. As long as you entertain us... :yes
> 
> Last hour for me: woke up, considered making my bed but didn't, planted myself in front of the magical portal to the Internetz world, posted on SAS (hopefully mind_games knows I'm just kidding and is not mad at me :b) and now it's time for some exercise.


:b Boiling over with fury over here. Wasn't so much a courage issue, or thinking that he'd laugh at me. Just ... wait come to think of it I can't figure out why. Its just .. I can't relax with a stranger in my home or sumfink. Man so many of these SA issues involve automatic, ingrained feelings its hard to figure out why I feel the way I feel.

---

Err to get back on topic, I am still on SAS. No surprises there. Updated my blog. Had 2 Ferrero Rocher chocs. Yum, and since we don't celebrate xmas, it'll prolly be the best gift I have for a while. Had yet another caffeine drink. Smelled the new soap and deodorant I bought. Considered folding my laundry. Didn't.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Bah... stop being a coward and face the world. At worst he'll laugh at you, but I guess you're used to that by now, it's not like it never happened before.
> So, yeah, man up and go into the lions cage then write about it with details, no need to hold back, even if you're crying as you type. As long as you entertain us... :yes
> 
> Last hour for me: woke up, considered making my bed but didn't, planted myself in front of the magical portal to the Internetz world, posted on SAS (hopefully mind_games knows I'm just kidding and is not mad at me :b) and now it's time for some exercise.


:b Boiling over with fury over here. Wasn't so much a courage issue, or thinking that he'd laugh at me. Just ... wait come to think of it I can't figure out why. Its just .. I can't relax with a stranger in my home or sumfink. Man so many of these SA issues involve automatic, ingrained feelings its hard to figure out why I feel the way I feel.

---

Err to get back on topic, I am still on SAS. No surprises there. Updated my blog. Had 2 Ferrero Rocher chocs. Yum, and since we don't celebrate xmas, it'll prolly be the best gift I have for a while. Had yet another caffeine drink. Smelled the new soap and deodorant I bought. Considered folding my laundry. Didn't.  Annnnnnd now I realize SAS is undergoing backup and accessing ti will be a ***** for the next 30 or so mins.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

After 2 days of anxious avoidance, checked email feedback on something. The reply: "Looks OK to me."

Read email from mother who'd filled out a developmental questionnaire for my hospital appointment next week. She ticked nothing was wrong with me and she never thought something was wrong. (Doubt I'll ever be able to reveal my autism diagnosis now.)

Searched archives for an old children's book, unsuccessfully.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been watching lots of TV today. In the last hour or so I watched The Big Bang Theory and Community.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

made a few little roast beef and cheese sandwiches and ate them, drank a glass of diet coke, cut up beef for a stew, talked to my girls, pet Alphonse and dropped him onto the floor a few times, got reminded that he needs a bath, found my Santa hat, came on here.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Made some soup and tickled my doggie.
While on here =]


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ran around the kitchen freaking out!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Started laundry, smoked a cigarette, contemplated going grocery shopping


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

went clothes shopping - did not find much, but did get $44 worth of clothing for $17!
Logged into SAS.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Played in he snow with my niece and then i walked home. I wanted to ride my bike home but there was too much snow...i ended up pushing the damn bike in the snow for about 2 miles.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

- read some forums
- starting watching last weeks SNL episode
- tried falling asleep; no luck
- posted on some forums
- continued watching SNL
- convinced myself that there's no point in sleeping tonight since I have to be up in like 2-3h


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate dinner and watched football.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Watched TV.
Chatted.
Texted.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

watched football
posted on this forum
layed in bed


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

watching some football and being online


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

had a late dinner of leftover scalloped potatoes and an omelette.
and wallowed in my own self-pity.
and listened to music.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Visited an online scientific conference and became engrossed in the papers and discussions while drinking a prescribed daily nutritional supplement.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

made a cheese burrito, ate it while playing guild wars =D lmao xD i'm so productive!! =) thought about running, still thinking about it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cleaned my stove
Cleaned my toaster oven
Changed clothes for the night.
Brushed my teeth
Took my Paxil
Logged into SAS


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Sleeping, waking up from my clock, saw there were some messages on here and responded to them still very much asleep  It isn't even 8am. Gonna be such a long day :yawn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Squashed a bug reported in my code. Why are people still using MySQL 4.0 anyways?? Also looked up the time that 'The Road' is playing at a theatre near me tonight. Yeah, that's right...it's finally showing someplace where I don't have to drive out of state


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've spent the last several hours trying to design a hat. It should look better than this.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Had a seafood sub and Jalapeno kettle potato chips for supper while surfing the net and halfway watching an episode of "Bones."


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sat here half asleep, checked my bank balance, looked for some facebook friends, ate a few tiny pieces of popcorn, checked my e-mail; basically wasted an hour of my life.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I ate crackers and cheese and cake and watched a film. I think my next hour shall be similar.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> I ate crackers and cheese and cake and watched a film. I think my next hour shall be similar.


Wow me too! Minus the crackers .. and cheese. And cake. :blank The movie is making up for it though.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Wrote an email to the scammers who try to steal my money.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Fed and played with my nieces.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Had some tea. Read the paper.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I talked to my sister.
I watched the First 48.
I petted my dog and told him he's a good dog.
I listened to music.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Made a cup of coffee.
SAS
Braved my perilous, icey driveway to get the mail.
Now watching the World News on Haiti.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Went food shopping. Fed the cat.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Ate dinner
Watched the Star Trek Enterprise episode "Terra Prime" on youtube.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ate with my sister and the girl, then made my way home on my bike.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> I petted my dog and told him he's a good dog.


:love


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Watched "The Island" and spoken on chat with my good SAS buddies.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Played Modern Warfare 2 =/


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Woke up...poked my head under my bed (just to see what's down there), and practiced a card trick for about 20 minutes.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Made some hot chocolate, watched some more of "Stargate SG-1" season 3, played Mahjong, PetVille, & My Town on facebook, left two comments, & replied to a message facebook.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

slept. going to sleep some more in just a few minutes. First, I have to get off this forum!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Attended math class
Chugged Aquafina


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> :love


:yes 

I put together the first week of my exposure hierarchy.
I talked to Dave about exposure therapy.
I answered some threads on another forum.
I made soup.
I ate soup.
I answered the phone.
I'm supposed to be studying right now. :|


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Read about ten pages of _Electra_ by Sophocles, put my jeans into the wash and ate some cheese.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Got a haircut.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Walked down the shops, bought an iced coffee. Did some shopping, came home to continue watching the cricket.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Watched you don't mess with Zohan
While surfing sas


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Cuddled my cat, burned incense, checked my shipping status for something I bought yesterday - apparently one of the small items I ordered is going to be shipped separately from everything else ugggghh... had some green tea with honey, and a PB&J sandwich


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I'm working at the hotel...Had to go fix a tub because the guests didn't know how to shut off the jets and it was overflowing with bubbles. Took us 10 minutes to even find the switch for it. Not to mention they were all drunk, and the man was bare naked. Not exactly my happiest hour.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Sat on my bed listening to Hot Hot Heat and surfing SAS while trying to download a new ringtone. However, my "phone number does not exist," apparently. So I spent about 30 minutes trying to download it because I really want it and I still haven't had any luck.
And now I'm just going to get under the covers and go to sleep, because I've had a depressing past 6 hours.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woke up.
Logged into SAS.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I practiced painting techniques.
I ate oatmeal and toast.
I drank valerian root tea.
I helped my sister study.
I read some of my SA workbook.
I checked my email.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I got rejected and then I cried.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

watched more LOST. Trying to catch up, only halfway through season 2 so far -_-


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

finally got over the jet lag.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Made some coffee.
Ate a bowl of cereal at 1:30pm
Read a few pages of my book.
Logged onto SAS.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Dyed my hair


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Watched White Collar


----------



## sandman99 (Jan 3, 2010)

Watched "Blues Brothers" 8). I reckon they wreck about 50-70 cars in that movie. Awesome.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Well I'm working at the hotel...Had to go fix a tub because the guests didn't know how to shut off the jets and it was overflowing with bubbles. Took us 10 minutes to even find the switch for it. Not to mention they were all drunk, and the man was bare naked. Not exactly my happiest hour.


That visual just cracked me up!

I arrived home from the grocery store, put groceries away, went to the loo, got my ice water, oh, took a shower, combed my hair, changed into jammies and slippers, checked e-mail, read cute comic my girl made, laughed!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Took a shower then watched the last half of _Stargate Atlantis_.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Had some cheerios.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Got up, took some tylenol and made some porridge.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Made fruit fly traps (very fun ), watched The Colbert Report which I haven't done in years, and opened a bottle of soda that felt like the cap was soldered to the bottle, opened it using a carving tool from my clay kit


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ate my tea, dried and straightened my hair, now what 2 and a half men


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Watched the first half of the Vikings-Cowboys game, browsed SAS, had lunch (leftover spaghetti).


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Took a walk
Logged into SAS


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cleaned out my car and a closet.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ate dinner
Went for a walk
Talked to the police


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Uh Oh, what trouble did you get yourself into Laura!!!!!?

For me I woke up, at PB on toast (win) and chatted on SAS.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Burned a CD for my sister and listened to a mix that she made me. Replied to some PMs and am now thinking about fixing something to eat or drink with chocolate in it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Watched Legend of the Seeker, ate 2 bags of popcorn, and SAS.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Installed and played Torchlight a little.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW! I put away groceries, make a turkey/cheese sandwich, went on here. AMAZING.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Ate some oats and following a book on eBay I need for school while listening to music.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woken up, going to maccas for a bacon and egg mcmuffin and driven home!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My laundry.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Listed some CDs for sale on eBay. Imported some other CDs to iTunes. Contemplated hunger on aMind.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I took a nap
Ate a chocolate muffin
Fell back alseep
Woke up again
Came on here  
My life isn't exciting


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I developed a headache.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kicked some *** with my new monk class.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

listened to someone chucking lumps


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Ate a chocolate muffin


I wish I had some muffins now. 

I went to my parent's place for dinner. Boring as usual. Except for my nephew, he's so cute. ^_^ Then I drank and came on here. My life is a beehive of activity lol. It's all good though.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

went to the groceries ... nearly had a panic attack at the cashier counter. Only reason was that the cashier was very pretty ... don't know whether that was a normal response or i'm just going crazy again.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Took a walk through town. The economy has hit this place so hard. It's depressing to see all the run down shops. :sigh I did see a cool little record place I'd like to check out sometime, though. I wonder how long it's been there.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

eating some bran flakes (horse food)

and yes, that took a hour:no


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

enjoyed eating a big meal


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Drove for an hour lol.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ate dinner, got yelled at, felt sad, debated driving away, debated taking a sleeping pill and calling it a night, did facebook crap, came on here, felt sorry for myself, annoyed people, rough night.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ran 1.7 miles, took a shower, had some hot water.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ate a crapload of gummy bears while surfing SAS. Exciting (and fattening.)


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Did some yoga, came online and then on here.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Went to class, saw it was canceled, came back to my dorm, washed my face, went on the computer.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Finished my laundry.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Finish watching episode 5, season 8, of "Stargate SG-1" & stare at my computer.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Sat on the bus.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woke up. Checked my auctions on World of Warcraft. Called into work and claimed I forgot to set my alarm clock. Posted on sas


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Watched eastenders, very exciting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate a salad and watched the news.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Did some homework, got distracted, remembered about hw, got distracted, did some more homework, distracted, sitting with my homework in front of me trying to find a reason not to do it.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Made my lunch for work tomorrow, washed a few dishes, and came on here.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Installed new light fixture.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Bedtime prayers, ate corn chips, SAS and doing research on preliminary heart attack symptoms, as I believe my elderly (and stubborn) mother had an episode today.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Cleaned off table, put things away, turned on Today show, trying to get some paperwork done. Going through clutter. Wish there was something good to eat for breakfast. On here.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Hauled some crushed cars.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've actually worked. I rewrote all the copy for a 23 page brochure. double sided. 

I'm exhausted. I just wanna go home.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Washed some clothes, went online instead of finishing my math homework...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Started writing a song
posted on here


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

Started listening to the trance station on Pandora. It seems to be the best on consistent quality.

Signed up here, yay! And started trying to post.

Also have been looking for a decent haircut style for my round face.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Made a frozen dinner, spilled that frozen dinner on white carpet, cleaned it up, ate what was left and decided it was gross, got on the computer, started posting here.


----------



## stephanie96 (Feb 26, 2010)

im reading the replies and laughing thanks guys


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Showered and sat on the interbutts.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Had a nap, watched some womens hockey, ate some soup.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Finished listening to an audio recording of _King Lear_. Ate a ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Read some research, wrote, posted, had a brief hug and kiss, and ate ice-cream.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Went to church.
Washed my car and floormats.
Shopped for a VHS tape to record the hockey game and closing ceremonies of the Olympics.
Ate lunch.
Logged onto SAS.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Lit incense
Started nomming on a cup of candy sweethearts
Checked my phone and a couple of other websites


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Watched a soccer game with my brother and dad.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Went to Olive Garden for dinner, came home and posted here!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Made eggs and toast. Going to make some hard boiled eggs in a bit


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

applied for some graduate engineering positions! fingers crossed.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i finished watching ghost world.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Watched videos on YouTube (favorite hobby of mine), and ate ice cream.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Came to work with my eyes still half-closed from lack of sleep, made the worst cup of coffee in history, sent an email to myself (it was meant for a customer) and almost fell asleep in front of the computer twice already!

So its been a good hour in general!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Watched more LOST, made tacos, cuddled with my kitty Hinata, and put my Facebook app/game virtual employees to bed


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Drove around the beachs looking for waves, 
Shoveled coal, chopped wood, lit fire.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Something that I certainly won't be doing again!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> applied for some graduate engineering positions! fingers crossed.


gl!!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Woke up insanely early, sat at computer, thought about going back to bed for an hour... decided to make coffee instead. :cup


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

dragged my *** out of bed. For what? So tired


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Fed my daughter...posting on SAS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Took a nap, posted on SAS


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Moved my fingers, typed out some posts, breathed, blinked, stretched, blinked again, and ate.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I just got my two kids washed, dressed and ready for bed.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Cleaned the kitchen, bathed my son, fed my daughter, ate dinner and came back to SAS for a bit.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Woke up
Tried to go back to sleep
Stayed awake
Watched the news


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

made minor preparations for lunch, fed my daughter and gave my son a snack


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Got the bus home, cried, ate a bag of banana chips and here I am


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I attended history class, called the dentist to verify that my appointment is tomorrow, logged onto SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate dinner and watched news.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

bellydanced


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Did my weekly finances (paid bills, looked at my portfolio etc.), worked out, came on here.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Played CoDMW2 and watch the Raptors lose.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

SickPuppy said:


> laid down for a minute in bed with my youngest daughter who can't sleep and my wife, with big hugs exchanged
> 
> Me: I love you
> My Daughter: I love you!!!
> ...


Haha that's so adorable!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

farted around on here when I should be designing. 

I always wait until the last minute. But that's when I do my best.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Learned how to use phpDoc. Broke my code into logical namespaces with an autoloader. Trying to fill in some of my classes now.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I shaved, made lunch for tomorrow, and came on here.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I've surfed SAS, folded my friend's laundry for him, and texted him a few times.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Miss Meggie said:


> I've surfed SAS, folded my friend's laundry for him, and texted him a few times.


You're a nice friend. I hope he thanked you.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Talked with my boyfriend over MSN, watched a few Lady Gaga music videos, listened to Alex Jones, played with the cat, and cooked some macaroni.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

got home from a concert and then went to BK and came back home


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Run six miles
Made lemonade
logged onto SAS.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Woke up to the sound of my alarm clock. Hit alarm clock really hard with my right fist.

Picked alarm clock up to check it wasnt broken.

Decided I was too tired to bother shaving, got dressed etc and came into work with my eyes half closed.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wrote a card and packaged a gift for a fellow SAS member. Prepared for work. And, of course, browsed SAS.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I set my alarm clock ahead two hours so I could get more sleep... then I decided to come on here because I had more time to sleep. :no No.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Did chores. Awesome stuff!!!!!!!!!!! \o/


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Had a massage (innocent), listened to 90's dance music, read about the UK science budget, and watched a clip of _Bend it Like Beckham_ because it reminded me of where I grew up. Think I must've awoken with a personality transplant. :um


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got back from a walk, had dinner and came on here. I ate 2 kangaroo steaks and some veg. Next hour I'm going to make some creamed rice for desert and watch "The Others" as I've never seen it, and feel like watching a scary movie.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been 

1. listening to Enya

2. I keep rubbing this pimple on the back of my neck wishing I could pop it but knowing I can't.

3. Reading SAF

4. Chewing gum

5. Thinking about bed


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Mainly just ate a sandwich and Banned Tweedy and caflme.

A good productive day here in work!


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

ate an orange while listening to music................


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Just got up from a nap,had a horrific dream - I had several large aquariums,hadn't fed the fish in a looong time - some of them had cannibalized the others. Open the top to feed them and all these other half dead animals start slithering and jumping out. Washed 2 loads of clothes while remaining grossed out!!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

cleaned, tend to the kids, ate...repeat


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I was in front of my computer reading and posting on this site. It took me over two hours to write the few paragraphs I posted tonight. I'm such a slow writer.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've done my hair. I've replied to a few threads. I've talked to my sister about going to the library tomorrow. That's pretty much it.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I lol'd!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Played lots of Pokemon SoulSilverrrrrrrr  Only one gym left before the Elite Four!


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Set up tactical with Chloe, dispatched two TAC team vehicles to the northeast and southwest stairwells, patched into the conference at NSA, received a phone call and traced it to an abandoned bank in the lower east section of the grid


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Showered, talked to my roommate, browsed Facebook and this site.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

laura024 said:


> *Showered, talked to my roommate, browsed* Facebook and *this site.*


Wow, nearly identical. Switch Facebook to "made an appointment with my academic advisor" though.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Procrastinated on the internet, looking at stuff on national parks in Taiwan, and online tea shops.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That's something I'll need to do. Scheduling for next fall is soon.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I woke up.
I went to the bathroom.
I drank peppermint tea.
I got dressed.
I did my hair.
I got online to check stuff.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tried to lay down and get some sleep, couldn't. So then I came into the SAS forums.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Took my daughter to her nine month checkup!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Posted on here
Farmed my Farmville
Answered an Email
Posted stuff on FB
Got another cup of coffee
repeated 1-4

Lazy Day... tired out from my morning walk/trauma of seeing a dog get hit by a car - the dog is ok best I can tell.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Sat in my broken down truck. This is awesome .


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

A really crappy hour.

I've said goodbye to someone I care loads about (finally this has to be the last time, cant keep doing this over and over again).
Then missed a really important call that I was waiting all day for.

And last, but not least, I got home to discover that my lecky bill has bleddy doubled since last month. 

60 minutes of fun


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

Browsing through a site that sells ranches and land . Im thinking of saving up to buy the hell of a ranch in the future with many animals running around all day and profitable crops to take care of . Yes i cant wait!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Checked out chat on here for the first time... thinking I'm too old for that... 

click click click on this damn laptop, knowing I should go to bed.

Maybe just a half hour longer.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Looked at porno.
Had a glass of water.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Took a shower and watching the real world at the moment.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I came up with an idea for an epic I have to write.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ran.
Ate a turkey and cheese sandwich.
Ate half a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.
Watched the Weather Channel.
Logged onto SAS


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ate a chicken salad sandwich
Finished watching _The Blind Side_
Logged onto SAS


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Fed my daughter
cooking


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I left history class, came to the library and logged onto SAS. Whoo.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I almost finished my epic!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Showered
Wrote something for my class


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Played fun game with a big meanie.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got home from getting my hair dyed brunette! No longer blonde for the first time in my life and kinda liking it. 

Now posting on SAS, kinda watching America's Top Model, and thinking of eating something, but it's already 10:00 pm, so IDK?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

BRAAAP :shock:cig


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ate some cheese and olives.
Watched Project Runway.
Logged onto SAS
Will be going to bed... and (hopefully) sleeping.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watched a basketball game, did some work, logged onto SAS.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Wathed a truly scary movie called [REC]. I don't know why I do it because I know I hate how I feel afterwards, being scared of my own shadow.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Went to a local band's show.

Made beans and rice.

Made a big mess.

=3


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Deathinmusic said:


> Wathed a truly scary movie called [REC]. I don't know why I do it because I know I hate how I feel afterwards, being scared of my own shadow.


I love that movie :afr


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Woke up from a nap. 

Thought about going out.

Took some pills.

Came on here.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I seemed to be havin a good time in the boozer, but lost me sense of direction and got separated from me mates.

I then got hit on by a very good looking girl, which woukld have been nice only I couldnt concentrate coz i had lost me phone again.
Left said girl behind in search of me phone.
Kept asking bar-men had they seen me phone.
Later found me phone. Twas in my pocket all along.

Aye, no harm done like. Main thing is I have my phone. Also, the bouncer in the place said "I'm a funny fooker". Yeah, getting compliments from a gigantic male is just what I'd always dreamed of! (how do you make a sarcastic smiley again?)


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Apathy = Nothing :|


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Texted my brother, and pissed and moaned about this art paper. I can't figure out a thesis.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Watched V. Took my contacts out. Watched the Daily Show while I got on here.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I went out and bought a new pair of running shoes.
Then I had some strawberries.


----------



## compulsive dreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

wow everybody dos a lot of things, i just woke up, had breakfast, and watched tv...
mah, i'll better go to study or read something


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Showered, shaved.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

sat on chair look outsiade its miserable weather, watched some family guy and look at my penis lol? just being honest bros and hos


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Got home from work and quickly filled out my application form to become a Mod on this site.

Milleniumman75, I have put you down as a reference, even though I really just want to nick yer job. I will need a modest salary and truck-loads of Guinness and pancakes to keep me alert.

I have also suggested that all us Mods wear Smurf-costumes when "on the job". It will give us more authority, and also mean that we look cool when we go to Mod-conventions.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Watched my father get an aspirin shoved up his bum, logged onto the internets


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

click, click, click... going to bed in 10 minutes.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

cut some cheese bread and made some hot choco mm mm & listening to music and browsed SAS :]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woke up, came to sas and listened to some music.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Watched some telly, made a cuppa tea, ate my dinner, came on sas


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Prepared for my bio discussion
Stressed


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Watched a movie, had some lunch


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ate dinner
Started downloading new episode of the pacific
Posted this shiyat


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Read poetry, mostly. A really good hour.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been eating and watching tv and listening to music now lol. I'm pretty Hyper right now lol. :boogie


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I cooked some roast pumpkin, potatoes and carrots, walked my dog, and scrubbed the bathroom.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Atticus said:


> Read poetry, mostly. A really good hour.


Such as??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Just watched 'A Beautiful Mind', had a piece of cake and a cup of milk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did some work, sent an email, posted on SAS, changed for bed.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I woke up, fed the cat and the chickens and now I'm drinking coffee and SASing.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well it wasn't a good start to the day. Last night I had ordered chinese food and I decided to eat it in bed, watching the football. Big mistake.
This morning I woke up, got up to turn off the alarm and stood bare-foot into a half-full bowl of Peking-Soup. 
Nothing is more fooking surreal than the feeling of cold soup squishing between your toes first thing in the morning.

Other than that, I just came to work, had my morning smoothie and smoke, and contemplated whether to ever eat soup again.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

hit the weights, ate vegetables.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

ate a pb&j sandwich.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Went to town and wasted a load of money of things I don't actually need..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ yeah but it's fun!

I came home from laser skirmish, tis fun times.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Got out of bed.
Ate.
Thought about some research.
Got on the computer.
Messed around online.
Started an assignment.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Made coffee and finished (I hope) my Arabic homework that's due this morning. Also compulsively checked stuff online.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

woke up, took a shower and ate breakfast


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Hit the snooze button twelve times.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

i finished my second ever drum & bass track! :boogie


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I read, almost fell asleep, went with mum to drop my brother of swimming and now I'm here


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

walked to the store, waited for the bus, took the bus, arrived home.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I set up a new account on the desktop computer, checked my email (75 new - not as bad as I expected), got back to things on a few websites, ate strawberry shortcake, and tried to figure out other ways to complete my leadership activity.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

reading on Buddhism! So interesting


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

played these Just For Fun games on SAS to distract myself from depression. It works, thanks guys.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I actually remember every single little thing I've done!
Woke up.
Returned three text messages.
Brushed my teeth.
Washed my face.
Put on lotion, moisturizer, and deodorant.
Put clothes on.
Did my hair.
Put my school stuff in my bag.
Made my lunch.
Ate breakfast.
Drank tea.
Took supplements.
Checked email.
Went to Facebook, and then came here!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I applied for a job at the liquor store. I hope my bazillion years of retail experience impresses them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Used my treadmill then took a shower.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Watched a relatively old drama series about the British army, got dressed, had a 1-minute phone conversation, and checked the coordinates of suspected young stellar objects using an online database.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Woke up, made my coffee, woke up my son so he can get ready for school, cooked him and my niece a breakfast of cheesy scrambled eggs, cheese grits and sausage with biscuits, declined my morning walk (only have had 5 hours of sleep and still really sore from last nights/yesterday mornings walks). I plan to go back to sleep once my son leaves for school as I need 3 more hours of sleep.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

The good old Nothing


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

lay in bed and avoided getting up.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Checked out an adult education center. Seems I missed the start of classes by 2 months.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Finished Voyage of the Dawn Treader by C.S. Lewis.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game while listening to music.


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

Played tic tac toe with a friend on msn,watched simpsons and typed out what i talked to my therapist about today


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

eating sugar :blank


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

paced, listened to music, procrastinated, checked stuff online, made coffee.

I'm hoping to get started on something productive by 1pm, which gives me about 10 minutes to decide what.



cmr said:


> Finished Voyage of the Dawn Treader by C.S. Lewis.


That was the one book of the Chronicles of Narnia that I think I _never_ finished as a kid.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At dinner and watched some news.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Took my mom to The Bay and to Bed Bath and Beyond. Mom used her invisible break every time we approached a yellow light and made a kind of gasping noise. Then I said "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!" and she said "Oh sorry."


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Had lunch and came on here. Now I get to go do the dishes! Lucky me. :b


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Haven't gotten away from the computer.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Drank a Starbucks tall double chocolate chip frappachino.

In all honesty it wasn't that good. But I drank it anyway.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate lunch and watched an nba playoff game.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Finished a section in my anatomy study, went with mum to pick up my brother and printed of some stuff....checked and answered e-mail


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

think about what i'm going to do the next hour


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Grocery shopping. Now i'll go play some Eve Online, since my good skills should be done training by now.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Got off work, and cooked.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Wrote a log. Corrected a lesson plan. Wrote a lesson evaluation. Replied to some threads. Did laundry!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Went to the gym
came back and I think im headin out to the mall


----------



## ubercake (Jun 16, 2009)

Last hour...watched an episode of Law and Order CI, posted some things on etsy, got the Halo theme song on my phone =D and texted the husband


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

iced my leg, read some of my book about Buddhist art, and been on the forum!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Arrived at work, worked out exactly how many minutes I have to stay awake at work for. Realised it's gonna be a bloody long day. 
Made a cup of coffee. 
And then counted how many minutes are now left. Oh Monday mornings, the sheer hell of them.

Can anyone loan me a pillow?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I did some study, turned on the computer, freaked as the computer wasn't working, got the computer to work, printed off some notes!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Made a lovely Ham, cheese, lettuce, scallion sandwich here in work. Feeling a bit better now. Only three hours to go... If the boss-man in work asks me to work late tonight, then keep an eye out on the 6pm News for a murder in the Dublin area!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Woke up. Now i'll shower, shave, eat, get dressed and leave for work in an hour.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Spoke to SAS peeps on tinychat
Ate some crumpets
Thought about heading off to bed


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Took new medicine. Fell asleep and dreamed I was in my ex's house with all the old people there. They avoided me. My ex thought I would be moving in. Woke up feeling like I was living in the past, but remembered my ex, who's not nice, would probably reject any contact in real life. It was lonely. Couldn't decide whether I was hungry or nauseous. Ate crisps and custard cream. Took a phonecall from my friend who wants to help me write notes on my clinic report and attend my GP appointment in a few days.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Took a shower.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Came to this damn site yet again, listened to music and :yawn several times.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Got something to eat.
Read some news links.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

brought my "new" bike in the shop to have the seat fixed.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I got out of bed. I'm so lazy.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished work, did some groceries, came home and nommed nearly an entire pack of rice crackers... yummm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did some work, took a snooze, watered my plants, logged onto SAS


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

tried to sleep...failed...took a bath...tried to sleep again...fail


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woken up and entered the kitchen.

Discovered recently purchased box of costco croissants.

Stuffed face with said croissants.

Had box forcibly removed from my hands from concerned parents.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Started making dinner (Peruvian chicken, asparagus, and Spanish rice).
Sat around talking to my sister and mother about the iPod Touch my sister won at prom last night.
Messed around online.
Decided on the color I wanted to paint my nails.
Got school stuff ready for tomorrow.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i was on youtube watching mc battles :blank


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

finished a huge assignment (almost)- go me!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went out to buy a few things, now I'm watching an NBA playoff game.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I realized how big my butt has gotten recently.


----------



## suseJ (Apr 23, 2010)

brapping it up big style brahs


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Woken up and entered the kitchen.
> 
> Discovered recently purchased box of costco croissants.
> 
> ...


I lol'ed :yes


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Bathed my kids, fed them, put them to sleep..ate walnuts, posted on SAS


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I ate ice cream and came on here.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Sat on my couch wrecked with anxiety, hoping for an email that will probably never come.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woke up and played a video game.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Used leaf blower on the deck, thought about mowing the lawn, came inside, read forums on SAS, checked FB, checked Email, ate leftover homemade enchiladas for lunch, thought about mowing the lawn, watched birds play on the fenceline (cardinals, blue jays, woodpecker)... thought about mowing the lawn, looked for my cat - can't find her, thought about mowing my lawn, made a cup of coffee, sat back down here to check on SAS folks... and read more forums... really need to mow my lawn grrrrr....


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Got me hair cut. By a preganant lady who kept bumping me in the side of me head with her stomach. A surreal experience!

Got back here and had a shower to rid meself of those wee hairs that make ya all itchy.

Turned on a Travis Cd and poured meself a wee drinkie (bulmers!!) and am happy as Larry here now.

Venturing oot to play poker and get toasted later, so this is the calm before the storm


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Got me hair cut. By a preganant lady who kept bumping me in the side of me head with her stomach. A surreal experience!


:haha

Did a cardio workout, wrote an e-mail, eating rosemary-garlic whole wheat chips.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Watched stand-up. Drank wine. Washed dishes. Cleaned off the counters and stove. Downloaded a song.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Reading this "Learning Python" tome. Kinda skipping through some parts. The book isn't organized very well but is quite informative.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Laid on a float in my pool_


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I mowed my front and backyard. I hate living on a steep hill. :|


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Played some Mass Effect 2 even though I already finished it once. Nitpicked about a lot of things about the game, even though overall it's great. Thought about someone that's important and special to me. Refreshed a bunch of websites to see if there's anything new and interesting (especially videos). Felt surprised to find myself actually participating in this forum a bit tonight and not feeling like it's completely pointless.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I fell asleep on the couch, woke up to find my cat sleeping on my stomach, rolled over and went back to sleep because she must have been there a long time as my back was hurting... slept for another hour, woke up when my son got home - he turned back around and went back out to go skating with another friend so I got up... I sure hope I can sleep later tonight... should not have slept that much.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fought Brad Pitt in a boxing ring, but for some reason he got to use metal gloves and I used the regular kind. I beat him because I knew he had a weakspot beside his left abdominal, low blow but I decided to take that route.....

Then about 10 minutes ago I woke up and logged onto SAS :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woke up and listened to music while playing a video game.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Spent the full hour trying to tidy one flippin room and putting stuff into boxes to begin getting ready to move. At least theres now one tidy room in this bleddy house.

Gonna make some soup and a sandwich now and watch Band of Brothers and relax.


----------



## Dewey (Mar 25, 2010)

I procrastinated on my vast amount of homework that I have to finish before Lost is on tonight, I ate a sandwich, and I sneezed about thirty times (yay allergies.)


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

came from shoppers drugmart lol


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Did some yoga, took a nap.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Started a book about Keiko, and messed around on the net...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Went for a run, now sitting in a posh cafe drinking Orange Ducle Artisan tea suddenly surrounded by extremely loud happy people.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ sounds like fun. i wish i had cool cafe's near me. all we have is starbucks...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tidied, tidied, tidied... and this bleddy house still looks feckered. I'm thinking it might be faster to burn da bloody yolk doon!
Gonna get some Thai food now and forget aboot it. What the hell is Malaysian style Kueh Tiew? It sounds like fun, I'm gonna get a load of that fer me dinner!


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Drank some water and avoided a phone call.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Eating cake lol..ALOT of cake.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Mowed the yard before this evening's storms roll in.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been lying on my bed as I have a trapped nerve and I can't turn my head. Thinking about today, which was pretty bad - and now come on here before dinner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Logged into SAS
changed clothes
ran six miles
sat on my back deck
logged onto SAS


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Blu said:


> Dropped off baby with "ma ma mama mamama," Went to Borders bookstore and bought The Beach by Alex Garland, made dinner, Logged onto SAS and replied to a PM. Now I'm going to peel-one-off to the X-Files, cry, rub menthol on my ribs (cuz they hurt! :sigh) and then call it a night. Anyone is welcome to join me.


I'm a great rubber! Very thorough. :yes

Wrote a lesson plan, self-evaluation, and log.
Had lunch with my mommy.
Came home.
Watched like 5 minutes of TV and realized I didn't really want to watch anything.
Logged onto the computer: checked email and junk.
Decided to take a nap.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You dont wanna know  lol...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nap
SAS


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

listen to Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Blu said:


> That's great"!" Come on over. We'll rub one out together. a pack of menthol on my ribs, I mean. Or just you? I don't know, whatever. I'm a lousy cook, but I guess I'll try to make you some pizza for your hard work. you like pizza? huh huh huh, do ya? oke


I love pizza! I like this arrangement. :yes


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Drank soda, took a typing test, posted replies, took my dogs potty in the yard, realized I stayed up til morning. :|


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

got out of bed, went on computer, took a short swim, logged off my kid's computer and put password on, which she probably can bypass anyway, got a drink of iced tea, got on SAS.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

^ A swim at 2am? That sounds awesome. 

I tried to reply to a PM, and failed. Typical.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Got up and ready after refusing to get out of bed and reading for a hour or so, quickly revised what I studied yesterday, hung some washing up outside, unloaded the dishwasher, made and ate breakfast, wrote a poem in my journal I liked, started a history essay and came on here!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Sunbathing in this glorious weather .


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Showered, got ready for Church, logged into SAS, checked FB, woke up son and we are about to leave.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shower, eat, brush teeth, usual morning ****


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Watching Murder, She Wrote.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Pritty. Much. Nothing.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

almost fell asleep here in work, and then spilled a half-full jar of salsa on me keyboard. God I'm cream-crackered today!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Anxiety is just killing me and I need to work out every day to keep myself so tired so I don't do anything stupid. My depression is just going to kill me this summer.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I installed two blinds.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Started a load of laundry, watched _My Name is Earl, _checked my email. Exciting stuff.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> ^ A swim at 2am? That sounds awesome.
> 
> I tried to reply to a PM, and failed. Typical.


'twas!


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Inflated an air mattress for my friend to sleep on tonight, listened to my iTunes on shuffle and poked around on this here forum.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Realised that my friends are tossers. Poker is always friendly in our group, but the suddenly theres a seriously large amount at stake (which I won fair and square).. and sudenly theres all sorts of crap.
So i walked out and left them with my winnings... they can f**k off. Id rather they choked on it


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Came back from the most Boring nite out ever!!!!! :yawn Crickey, it would have been more fun watching grass grow, still managed to fit in the booze though........:drunk


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Finished watching UFC 114,got a ride home from my sister and mixed chunky salsa with sour cream(yum) for my torilla chips.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Got around to tidying my room, had a couple of smokes and now debating whether to have a bath or a shower!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Washed clothes and hung them out on the washing line. Life in the fast lane eh.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Watered my plants for the zillionth time this week. Stop drinking so much, you guys. I need LOW MAINTENTANCE.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Cleaned up kitty pee, drank iced tea, read a bit, braided my hair, kissed my doggies faces, and found out how Hugh Jackman's wife is a lot older than him...


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I have walked with my dog


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

........,,,,,,,


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I got home from work, made my bed, now I'm putting music onto my new laptop...but I should eat something!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Forced myself to 'step away from SAS' lol, took a shower, got ready to go to the beach and had a cup of coffee while checking email and replied to two emails now posting here... my son is watching America's Funniest Videos and being really quiet - yay!!!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dug out some of my old research and wrote some code; bathed; had chips cooked by my friend and lemonade.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I spent the best part of the last hour making a ginormous chocolate, cream, jam, strawberry, kiwi and chocolate chip cake. It's almost a foot tall. I'm not even kidding! Mmmm, looking forward to eating it later.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I spent the best part of the last hour making a ginormous chocolate, cream, jam, strawberry, kiwi and chocolate chip cake. It's almost a foot tall. I'm not even kidding! Mmmm, looking forward to eating it later.


Oh wow, that sounds really cool - can I have some please :boogie


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Drilled 4 holes, washed a spoon, opened a bag, disposed of drowned bird, turned off computer, relocated house plant.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Went to the school pool but didn't have the nerve to go swimming - there were so many people there. I just read and wrote some stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Worked out and took a shower.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Had a 5 min discussion with Mary Jane and started dinner.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Staring at my computer


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Came home from town/ work, bought alcohol at the off licence, then got refused the drink because my ID was 'inadequate', argued with the shop assistant for 5 minutes about how i'm 22 years old which is 4 years over the legal age, and i how i shouldn't be expected to bring my passport with me to a supermarket, my drivers liscence should be sufficient.... and then pointed out to her that she was happy enough to take my driving liscence at first, but when she seen my picture on it she didn't believe it was me...... eventually the manager let me have the drink, Woohoo!

Stopped off at the chinese takeaway, dropped my glasses and fone (oops!) and now i'm sitting at me laptop!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music and tried to wake up mostly.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Went to the grocery store with my parents... they don't carry pre-made sushi platters anymore which pissed me off. Creeped someone's Facebook page and am now trying to recover from that foolish decision.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laid out in the sun
Planned a cod update in a program.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate a snack and played video games.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

went to the store and listened to music


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Prepared and ate fried tofu with BBQ sauce.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Messed with wires


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Made loads and loads of Paella..yum yum


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Poured over some old photo albums with my ailing sister. I can't believe what an ugly child I was...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I can tell you what I accomplished today.

Slept in.
Depsoited money at the bank.
Took the car to two places to have the brakes replaced.
Made phone calls to check places were open.
Took a nap.
Ordered pizza.
Got the pizza and ate some.
Logged into SAS.

To do:
Cleaned the kitchen.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Changed out of my whites.
Sat on the counter and talked to my co-workers/friends while waiting for my mom to pick me up.
Rode home.
Gone to the bathroom.
Sat down on the sofa and checked my facebook and SAS.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Watched a movie and went on SAS


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Watched YouTube videos and an episode of Stargate SG1.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ate instant mac & cheese.
Started learning a new piece.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate dinner and watched star trek voyager.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Played Dead Space.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weeded the area around my front lamppost.
Broke some dead branches off of trees in the backyard.
Logged into SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some tv and posted in this thread.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Drank some beer and listened to Black Sabbath and Dokken


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Played cricket with my dad.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Chatted with a bunch of people on Omegle. I actually ended up getting someone's facebook.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Listened to Mika, talked to my friend on facebook chat, and eaten chips and salsa.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nighttime prayers, had a glass of wine, logged on to SAS and am presently consuming a bag Trolli brand gummy worms.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Working on making my PHP project themeable with jQuery UI CSS. Need to adjust a lot of my smarty templates.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Shaved my head with the clippers .


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

playing super mario :lol good times.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

stared at my blinking cursor...


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Painted my fingernails, surfed SAS, and looked for Ford Anglia's online.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ate a nectarine.
Smoothed out the calluses on my feet.
Considered shaving, but decided against it.


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

Went biking for 35 minutes and posted in this thread.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Watched a stupid reality show on TV with my sister and dad, we had a good laugh.
Drank a glass of white wine and ate a piece of cake.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Watch two episodes of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. opcorn


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Lay outside, played Space Invaders, and moaned because I hate the consequences of being female.


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

eaten dinner
played a bit of guitar
watched some youtube videos
checked my mail
tried on a few outfits
listened to a lot of Best Coast 
...random other internet-related things 
I am now thinking about watching the next episode of Lost..


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Went to doctor. Got diagnosed with Hypothyroidism. 

Dropped off a prescription 

Ate chicken noodle soup


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

On iTunes, going through albums and adding the best songs onto an ever-growing wish list. I can't wait to actually be able to buy them instead of repeatedly listening to the samples.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I clicked on that menstrual care thread... I was doing so good not clicking on it up to this point.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Kissed my pet cockatiel, checked SAS, and reheated and consumed some crab rangoons.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Had a shower
Got dressed
Did my hair and makeup
Drank one Up&go
Checked SAS
Worried over money
Other random internet stuff.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Cried, cried, more crying and had something to eat while crying.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

ktbare said:


> Cried, cried, more crying and had something to eat while crying.


 :hug


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you Neptunus, I could really use some hugs right now.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

SAS
ate
talked to my friend in the hospital.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Migrating my website from Wordpress to Drupal.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

ktbare said:


> Thank you Neptunus, I could really use some hugs right now.


You're welcome.  I hope things are going better for you.

Let's see... logged onto SAS, petted my bird, had dinner, made some chai tea, talked with my sister and am now back on SAS.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Stripped the beds and washed the sheets-washed two other loads of clothes-mopped the kitchen and bathroom floors-cleaned bathrooms-about to start dinner.
I'm pretty much a glorified maid! For my reward,after dinner I might go to the bookstore-except my hair looks crazy today so,not sure about that.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Read some psychology books, biked home from the library, wondered what I'm going to do tonight - everything I thought of makes me feel tired. I think I'm depressed.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Watched invasion of the bodysnatchers (taking me into this last hour), came on SAS ten minutes ago.


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

had dinner, fed my kittens, massaged my girlfriend, check fbook, now on SAS.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Lazing around and jamming on guitar while listening to some Trane.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

put in some surf time. man, I'm wiped (not because of the surfing, I really am exhausted). 

dragged my sleepy butt home. 

what I will do in the next hour: facebook someone I really need to facebook, I need to call my landlord and work a deal so i can stay in my flat for an extra half a month, then a hot bath to relax, then bed. early, early sack time. I'm serious. my behind is kicked.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Knocked down a school. Education is overrated IMO anyway.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Had dinner, then went for a walk, then back home and went on the computer


----------



## RainbowJellyfish (Jul 8, 2010)

Eat/draw/listen to music.


----------



## azmo (Jul 8, 2010)

I ate an ice cream, and gave another to a girl I like (with a huggy).
\o/


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

watched rocky horror<3


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Absolutely nothing


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ate spaghetti, played silkroad online(private server), brushed my teeth and now I'm browsing SAS before I go to bed.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I took a hot bath while listening to Cat Stevens and Cat Power.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I played Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

made coffee
spilled coffee into keyboard
said "****"
cleaned keyboard


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

^ Lol.

Watching Titanic for the second time in two nights as there is absolutely nothing on TV... I think my testosterone levels may have dropped a little.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I cooked up a batch of pasta and made fruit kebabs, and now I'm watching Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

yoga
exercised plus ran up and down the stairs for a few minutes (14 minutes)

overall, lasted longer than an hour.
drinking coffee.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

woke up
ate a donut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

drove home
logged into work; sent an email
logged onto SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Worked and sat outside in the sun for a bit since I don't get outside enough anymore.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This forum is PG-13, and what I did with that Joe Pesci cardboard cut-out is between me and Joe Pesci.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

watched tv


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

walked my dog, made a cuppa and a sandwich.


----------



## cwpc (Oct 18, 2008)

Kids to bed , and gonna start a movie and have a drink .


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

messed around on the net (you tube mainly)
sucked at tiger woods pga 2009 on wii
looked for a dvd to watch, didnt find one I had not already seen
so intersting


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

MichaelWesten said:


> Downloaded hundreds of books for future reading.


Where did you download them from (out of curiosity)? I love reading!

---------

I posted responses on SAS while observing the sky get brighter into what is now dawn.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

dragged my sorry *** out of bed, took a shower, worked on some code, going to go get breakfast soon


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Showered, got dressed, put some food in the oven, came online.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Talked to my cousin in the Philippines over facebook chat. Nodded off from not being able to sleep at 4 in the morning >_<


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Sat on the forums, threw stuff into the dishwasher, cleaned the kitchen, and re-installed the air conditioner that my cats knocked out of the window and into the grass :b

About to go take a shower.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I drank coffee and wallowed in all sorts of negative emotions.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched news and ate dinner.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Played an MMO with my girlfriend and realised that i screwed up my character skills. Now i'm sad and might start him over.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Overate, posted on this forum.


----------



## MkMiku (Apr 29, 2010)

Talking with a friend online while posting on forums like this one.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Been watching the series "Firefly" on Netflix and browsing SAS.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Went to the butchers and bought some bacon and sausages.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Written a load of nonsense on this forum in order to waste another little piece of my life.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Listened to music and watched TV.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i woke up! :boogie


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Spoke to my boyfriend on Skype, Slept, Ordered some jeans and shoes online, been on this forum, sent a text to my mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Changed into my beach gear
washed my pillows and pillowcases - hot water with bleach
paid two bills
logged into SAS
put the pillows in the dryer
washed my running gear
mailed the bills.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Sat in the dark because of a power outage.
Read a little while using my cell phone as a light.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Listening to music and on the computer.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Scoffed doon a curry and then made the mistake of following it up with an ice-cream. Stuffed as a parrot now and gonna put on a movie.

How lazy can ya get


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Listened to music while putting in job applications online.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Listened to music.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Cut my hair.
Shaved.
Sacrificed a small goat.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

1) Admired Ira Glass.
2) Bought some songs on iTunes.
3) Texted with my lover.
4) Entertained my curiosity in a stranger.
5) Had a flashback to 6th grade.
6) Laughed at a dead fly.

I've obviously got a lot going on right now...haha.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Listened to music, drank some beers and came on here


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

wasted an hour of my life.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

took an hour long shower.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate a sandwich and watched some football.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Just got back from watching Inception-amazing!! I just wish I could see it again-can't wait until it comes out on DVD!!


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

Raided a FaceBook account, possibly prank ordered pizzas and male prostitutes to owner of FaceBook account, ate birthday cake, listened to music, got on here.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Watched _The Big Bang Theory_.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Listened to alex jones


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

Watching Nip/Tuck and applying to Panera Bread online.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Watched the rest of the real world
Made something to eat and got a drink
Tried to kill a huge azz fly in the bathroom, but it must of got tired because he stopped flying around


----------



## Guerrera38 (Jun 28, 2010)

Cry!:blank


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Worked with my paints. Not satisified with the result but will do more tomorrow.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Took a shower, then ate some pizza.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Guerrera38 said:


> Cry!:blank


:squeeze

Washed up.
Finished nightly prayers.
Now surfing SAS.


----------



## Xita (Aug 19, 2010)

Joined this site.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Got home from work, smiled as I remembered that i have tomorrow off, opened a beer and put on some music.

Aye, I know its only 6pm, but the beers were in the fridge and they looked so lonely there all by themselves. They needed company. "Drink us Dubby", they said.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Completed a job application online, ate some crisps, watched the news...err thats about it


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Derped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tried to wake up and listened to music.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Got up, turned on the Red Sox game, browsed SAS.


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

<-- I did that.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Chatted with a friend on MSN, ate a piece of carrot cake, played a game of Scrabble online.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

bought a croissant and verbally abused an out of order ATM machine.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Configured fluxbox on my laptop. Surprisingly nice WM. What a great Saturday night.


----------



## ColdWar (Aug 6, 2010)

Not a damn thing...pretty sad. Oh, I did eat a nasty sandwich earlier.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

Finished my vision board while eating way too much chocolate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music and browsed this damn site.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Talked to a friend on the phone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate dinner and watching sunday night football.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

pretzels
phone
skype 
Dennis Leary
watched motocross 
Shakespeare


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Washed dishes
loaded dishwasher
watched television
picked up family room
got on SAS 

......and this is 11pm to midnight, people!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Rewritten physics lecture notes. Probably only a few pages, with 23 more to go (followed by two late lab reports and two late homework assignments I'm hoping to turn in tomorrow, and then a not-yet-late lab report and two not-yet-late homework assignments) . . .


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

watched tv, wasted time on the net, drank coffee.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Waxed my sister's arms, studied, and on chat


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Alcohol
Read a long message from a friend, maybe former friend
Listened to some NES music and thought about how I should do more cover versions
Watched some vlogs on youtube

Listened to a beautiful song:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Had a cup of decaf, drove home, put in a load of laundry, responded to some messages, made some posts.

Now I'm going to put the laundry load in the dryer. Yipeee!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Surfed SAS. Made and consumed some nachos.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Eat chicken stir fry.
Do homework.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worked around the house.
Ate dinner.
Watched the end of "Big Business".


----------



## Favturquoise (Sep 19, 2010)

Took my lil girl to school and Looked through my hubbies iPad.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

listened to music on my computer.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

meepie said:


> Waxed my sister's arms


 Did she ask ya to? :b


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I ate breakfast. This is particularly noteworthy for I can't even remember the last time I've eaten something in the morning. ;o


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Trying to inbed youtube videos into my presentation... it won't (#*#ing work


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Woke up in teh mornin feeling like P. Diddy.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

watched some wrestling eat some spaghetti bolognase and surfed the sas forums


----------



## DarkEpiphany (Sep 16, 2010)

Avoided much-needed studying.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I listened to the Dark Side of the Moon album while trying to get my internet to work, then I looked at a website for mla format to write a paper.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Translated some words
Made and ate tomato salad
Found out where the country of Jordan is on the map


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Did a 35 minute workout  feel pretty good.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ate a toasted cheese *****, did a wee bitta work. And then read a special offer from Aer Arann who want to fly me to Cork for a "very low rate, as a once-off offer".
Gawd I feel so privileged. Apart from the fact that i can drive to flippin Cork. Gimme some decent offers to places that are further away than a quick cycle on me tricycle ffs!


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Ate something secret, reviewed my youtube subscriptions, some tings on the internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game and watched SNL on dvd.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a wa... umh NO!, a drink, yes a drink hehehe.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Played Madden NFL 2008


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)

Watched TV and ate two cookies.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Woke up, got dressed, had a cup of tea, and several chocolate chip biscuits, reviewed a Lottery Grant form, and chatted to my mums hairdresser. 
Quite a productive hour I have to say.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

bought a ping pong table


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Sat here, ate cheez-its, and posted
Oh, so exciting!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

slept, ate some casserol-ey stuff, took pictures and am now making hot chocolate.


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

cerfed the interwebs


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

-took my online finance quiz
-worked out
-showered
-wandered around my apartment naked

Awesome Saturday night. :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Checked my email at work.
Logged into SAS.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I _was_ asleep. Would've been nice to stay that way!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

watched this http://www.pbs.org/wnet/cryforhelp/episodes/the-film/watch-the-documentary/1/ 
and eaten a turkey sandwich


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Showered and basically zoned out the whole entire time


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been studying for a test tomorrow and will probably spend the next few hours continuing to do so. =/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Took a shower and watched some football.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

saw paranormal 2. Twas alright i guess..


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

got up and dressed, took dog out (backyard), cleaned up kitchen and took garbage out before getting on-line...thinking about last night's dreams and how to fill my day today...


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

re-pierced my nose


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Watching TV, And Online...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

set up my ping pong table and worked on english essay


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I've just completed a mega hard crossword puzzle, in the hope of winning £50!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Stood in a hallway with a couple hundred other people while tornadoes were forming all around.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^We had to do that, too - My office is actually in the center of the floor with no windows - I could have stayed where I was at!

nap, got dinner, SAS


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I played out a date in my head. Now back to stupid reality.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

- Smoked
- Thought about drinking a litre of vodka in one go to see what happens, but decided against it
- Smoked some more
- Thought about brushing my teeth and going to bed, but decided against it
- Posted on this forum a bit
- Smoked some more
- Made this post

8 cigarettes later and here we are.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Being on the internet and not studying as I'm supposed to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cup of coffee - SAS - getting ready to RUN


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Came back from work
Tried sleeping to get my mind off things
Than I just cried.
Now I'm on here



This is starting to be an everyday cycle.


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Lay in bed,in the dark for about 25 minutes.
Made a cup of tea because I started to feel detached.?
Now I'm on my laptop and watching 'I'm a Cyborg,But That's OK' on my Sky+ box.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

listening to some music, reading this forum, and cleaning up some code in my seemingly never ending project.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Ran my code, drank tea, had a custard cream, and posted here.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm home alone with three terrified dogs. It's that time of the year again where people (my saddo next door neighbour) decide to let off fireworks before it's even bonfire night. So I thought I'd take this picture of them taking refuge on my bed.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Watched a movie called "Crackie"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slept, slept, logged into SAS.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Washed dishes. Fed the cats.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Finished up a movie and polished off the rest of the sushi I ordered earlier oh yeah and had some beer while listening to Black Sabbath my life in a nutshell lol


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Ran through a short cut, forest-like place.
Go home, find out that I am not feeling that well.
Found out that I have girlie problems... >xD


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Bought milk. Ate pie. Wasted time here.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

been listen to my flat mate giggling as she and her boyfriend made up, I'm in my room trying to study...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went grocery shopping, back now for some football on tv. :yay


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

skyped with SO, commented further about snow, and then a couple of smartass comments about other stuff.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Listened to incredible music, then some more incredible music
Messaged with a friend
Messaged with a nice girl
Read some SAS threads
Drank diet coke (actually it's totally off-brand but awesome anyway)
Stared at my amazing globe which spins non-stop without any kind of motor... I like to think of it as a geek's lava lamp.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Listened to incredible music, then some more incredible music
> Messaged with a friend
> Messaged with a nice girl
> Read some SAS threads
> ...


Please tell me more about this globe...because that sounds awesome. :boogie

I showered, texted a few people, and posted here a bit.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Wrangler said:


> Please tell me more about this globe...because that sounds awesome. :boogie
> 
> I showered, texted a few people, and posted here a bit.


Check out this cool and thought provoking video for example to see it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I wish I had that guy's lips.


----------



## stripe (Sep 3, 2009)

Went outside for a play with my little dog man. Got some food. Changed msn display picture. Cuddled cat. Refreshed net pages...


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Took down details for jobs at the job agency, bought a magazine and yet another sketch book, caught a taxi home because I couldn't be bothered walking, then ate some ice cream cake and went on the computer.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

I've got to get one of those.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Check out this cool and thought provoking video for example to see it.


Nice. He doesn't give an explanation for how the globe works though. You can find it here 
http://www.ehow.com/how-does_5471823_mova-globe-rotate.html


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Contemplated making frozen pizzas. My stomach just started to feel better, but otherwise I'm going to wake up starving. Beyond entertaining, I know. Instead I've been hanging out on here making posts about benches. 

I'm just bored, and should be in bed.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Run six miles.
Checked into SAS.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IM with bf, SAS, painted nails.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Browsed some forums and went on last fm.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Too much. Sitting down for 5 minutes. I used to have too much spare time, now I never have any. It is good in some ways because there is less time to ponder and get depressed, yet I still can't help feeling really low all the time for some reason.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cleaned my bedroom & nightly prayers.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

i counted to 3600


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

watched a movie and a half


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

finished reading an economics journal
went on a bike ride


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Had a bath, ate an apple, drank a cup of tea, watched Peep Show, dried my hair


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Watched Jimmy Carr's new dvd, drank malibu and orange, smoked 2 cigarettes, watched a youtube clip and logged on here!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate dinner and watched some NBA basketball.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Made tomorrow's lunch. Helped to decorate the parents' xmas tree.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

watched a episode of robin hood and played stronghold kingdoms


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Messed around online


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Long hot soak in the the tub with lots of bubbles while it snows outside.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorted out computer problems while fogged in the head after napping; heated up a meal; before getting half way, something tasted revolting and I had to rinse my mouth and go without the rest; posted here; greeted my friend.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I just ate some delicious pizza for lunch. :b


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Played Sims 3...yeah thats it


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

I just went and finished cleaning the house so I could come on this thread and say something other than 'poked around the SA board'.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Answered the door
Made coffee
Logged into SAS


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Slept.

Yeah my life is pretty exciting, I know. It's almost like I'm a female version of the Dos Equis guy.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ "I don't always post on message boards. But when I do, I prefer SAS."

I've been watching the Bruins-Habs game waiting for my dinner to settle so I can work out. There are many pounds of fat to lose.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> There are many pounds of fat to lose.


Same bro. Also, waiting for Ragnarok servers to get back online..


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

watched "Diary of a Wimpy Kid"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ate dinner (sushi)
Watch an HBO show on hockey.
Logged onto SAS


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Look through my old pics I thought I deleted....wow...I'm such a ****


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Ate a tower of english muffins.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

got my car washed and drove around looking at sparkly Christmas lights


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Watched an episode of Dexter. Listened to some music. Played a bit of my guitar.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Watch football, clean pipe, smoke pipe, post in forums, post on FB


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Investigated a chat issue
Played a bad game of PacMan.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

myhalo123 said:


> Youtube and SAS.
> 
> Yay me.


Me too. Internet hi5!

Also I ate a Christmas cookie. And it was delicious if I do say so myself.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Watched Greek. Kinda made a night in of it.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

wasted too much time on the internet


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Got off work, Came home, changed my clothes, had my dinner, watched about 5mins of t.v., came upstairs, text my friend, sat on bed and turned on the computer....


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Had panic attack. Sat in dark wallowing in self-pity. Logged on to SAS.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ate lunch and looked for an apartment. Now I am going to look at am apartment. Good times. Can't wait to have an apartment and not have to look anymore


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

went out to lunch with family friends. took over conversation when it lagged, as no one seemed to have anything to say. had a good laugh. paid for lunch, felt very lucky and proud to be able to.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

^ go you 
watched Jamie Olivers Xmas food show, sky+d the mulled wine bit. Forums whilst talking on house phone, and now I'm going to read a book before sleeping


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ thanks! i know a lot of people think of Jamie Oliver as a chubba tongued git, but I like him.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woke up.
Changed clothes.
Took out the garbage and recyclables.
Got a Pepsi.
Logged into SAS.
....still some time in that hour to go. :lol


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

woke up
...that took an hr to do actually lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Woke up, took a shower, searched frantically for some pants, went online to check up on HWC and SAS, and then looked to see if there was both a post office and a bank at my local shopping mall. Thankfully there is, I want to go get some posters from an awesome store there.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Baked cookies, wrapped presents, cleaned the house, went on my computer


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

took my niece to see Ronald McDonald.... wtf was goin' on!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Wrote an e-mail explaining why my assignment will be late in.

Ate some muffins.

Lifted some weights.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

went to the doc for new heartburn meds.....

got tape for wrapping some presents.....

ate some Turtles even though I dont wanna get fat over xmas lol


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I fedmy dog medicine for his slipped disk, made a japanese spread (miso soup, edemame, various nigiri and gyoza) and am about to take a shower and hit the sack.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

cleaned out my closet..i have 5 bags of clothing to give away to Plato's closet..im going to atleast make a couple hundred dollars..all my clothes are brand name.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm into Spring cleaning today, but I've taken it a step too far. I'm throwing everything out. If I was physically able, my couch would be on the street. I may not have anything left when I'm done. Something is wrong with me :um.

Edit: I decided to put in this thread instead.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I make a funky looking jigsaw and stuck it on my wall!


----------



## wasteddays (Jan 2, 2011)

Cooked some green beans, sat in front of my lifeline (computer), ran a malware scan, finished laundry.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I ate a poutine and sat around.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Got home from work, washed up, switched into my comfy clothes, logged on to SAS, and now I'm off to do nightly prayers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ate a snack, started the dishwasher, threw clothes into the dryer, logged into SAS.

I am debating whether to shower now or in the morning.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

checked myself in online and am now farting around on here.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ran some missions in eve online, and i took out my navy slicer for a spin.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Went to the store with a friend for ingredients, made food, and sat here to eat it.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Read up on cats, drank some vodka. Not feeling drunk, guess I need some more?


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Drew a picture of a cute blond girl, tried to beat the horse race in the legend of Zelda: ocarina of time and failed, stated at Malon and how cute she is, turned the game off, typing out this post and resting from the beforementioned failure.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Gave up on sleeping since my alarm was going to go off in an hour, checked various things on the internet (board posts, e-mail, weather forecast, library hours, whether stuff had shipped, whether a refund came through), looked over my course syllabus, ordered a shirt, thought about whether or not I should make coffee (I probably shouldn't and probably will).


----------



## wasteddays (Jan 2, 2011)

Been sitting in front of the computer. That's what I do when I don't have to go out. I'm very social online.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Typed up my sociology notes.. :sus
The excitement is too much to take. :lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

u dont wanna know :um


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> u dont wanna know :um


:sus


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> u dont wanna know :um


That just makes EVERYONE want ta know :yes


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Had a shower.
Put me 11 pet sheep ta bed. Watered me cabbages, sang a good-night lullaby to me pet leprechaun, considered some skinny-dipping but then it rained.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> u dont wanna know :um


Sure- just a lil horse riding right ??


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Mmorpg


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

came on here....tried to sleep....come back on here


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

sat on my ***.....all day


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> :sus





Dub16 said:


> That just makes EVERYONE want ta know :yes


:hide


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Sure- just a lil horse riding right ??


ummmm....maaaaayyyybeeee :b


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Stressed out over some stuff, got very panicky, started to slowly lose my mind.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Watched TV... I'm such an exciting person!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ could be...depends on whachya were watchin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

changed into bed clothes
checked email 
logged onto SAS.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

-played some guitar
-called my mom (VERY short convo)
-Brushed my teeth
-walked the dog
-logged onto SAS


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Eaten nutella straight out of the jar with a spoon.

I mean, what?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

just lay right here feeling tired. like soul tired, not body tired.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Eaten nutella straight out of the jar with a spoon.
> 
> I mean, what?


Best.

--------

Painting a laboratory at work, tomorrow will be messy!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Posted on here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ate dinner.
Did some work.
Logged into SAS.
Changed clothes for bed.
Took my med.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Straightened my hair. It's so purrrrrrrrdy.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ate mexican food and went shopping at MAC.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Browsed Internet; gave up on working on physics.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Woke up, felt tired. Threw a pillow at me alarm clock. Told seamus the leprechaun to get oot of me bed and get back into his hammock.
Came ta work via the shop (had ta buy some OJ and Yops).

Arrived at work, burned me toast, set off the smoke alarm, hit smoke alarm too hard with brush. Swept up the wee bits of plastic that remain of our smoke alarm. 
Received some angry looks from a co-worker for "Smoke Alarm Cruelty".

Made more toast.

Logged on to SAS (pretendin to be doin a wee bit of work)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Had a terrific pillow fight and thumb war with that one weird kid...what's his name? Oh yeah, ImWeird. ;]


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Weird kid, eh? That's so stereotypical!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh no, he saw it! Now he knows what I think of him.  Guess I need a code name for him now. 

Ok so there's this guy, ImCute....


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Who is this ImCute guy!? I'm baffled.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

He looks like a green block. Have you seen him lately?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I've met him a few times. I don't find him cute, he looks like an ogre.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You've got the wrong guy then. I'm telling you, lime hair, square build...cutecutecute.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Ooh, that guy! Yeah, I think he's sexy. I have this thing for green guys.


----------



## superfreakazoid (Jun 16, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Posted on here.


This


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Me too. :mushy


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Honestly, I'm starting to think marriage is the next step. I've fallen pretty hard for this green guy. I may just have to propose. :boogie


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You green guy stealer. I saw him first. >;[


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Rock, paper, scissors. Best two out of three wins!?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This is my best game though! Even better than pillow fights! If you think you can beat me, go right ahead.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Rock!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Paper. You've been covered.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I got to school and ate two cookies in celebration of Topsy Turvy day, the French holiday from the 1500s (give or take a few centuries).


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Dominated the Just for Fun section of SAS, you?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> Dominated the Just for Fun section of SAS, you?


I beat you


----------



## farq (Jan 7, 2011)

Drank some kava and LMAO


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Watched funny MadTV skits with ImWeird.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

tried to go to sleep, failed in going to sleep, returned here.....have a feeling I posted the same last night too....


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Picked up my mail, ran 3 miles, baked some maccaronni, washed the dishes, did the laundry, took out the trash.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

steelmyhead said:


> Picked up my mail, ran 3 miles, baked some maccaronni, washed the dishes, did the laundry, took out the trash.


That must have taken more than an hour lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Organized my bedroom & closet. I'm still not done!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm reluctant to post, since I haven't done anything.

But I'll tell ya'll. I've been on SAS chat and I've been listening to music.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Chilled with this awesome girl named Laura.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> That must have taken more than an hour lol


 You calling me a liar?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> You calling me a liar?


I say you are because that is just not possible.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worked.
Logged into SAS.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Cheesecake said:


> I say you are because that is just not possible.


That's why I posted it! Because it was so amazing! Everything just clicked.
Oh, and last hour was eating turkey sandwich while finishing Harry Potter movie. Also, researched cat poop smell in preparation for future cat.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Made a microwaved burrito.


----------



## Ida (Jan 3, 2011)

Ate grapes.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Watched an episode of Farscape and painted my nails.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Failed to fall asleep.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Wasted my youth.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Watched an episode of Farscape and painted my nails.


More multi-tasking. Theres no stoppin this lady!


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Line dancing haha...not really my thing but at least I did it, and I can laugh at myself!!! Yup  That is definitely the key to dancing for me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Finally created an svn repository and imported my project into it. Fixed a few bugs. Did some sit-ups/push-ups. Started making lunch.



KumagoroBeam said:


> Wasted my youth.


Nah, that takes longer than an hour


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Was on the wonderful SAS forums


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Posted here, finished a craft project with my girl, ran some reports at CJ/Linkshare/SAS, etc., made a fresh pot of coffee, checked email.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Had a beer, talked with my buddy, checked the wind, waves and tides for tomorrow and worked out where to go. Came on here, wrote a pm and here we are!

Gonna have a nice cup of tea and the hit the proverbial soon, I am cream crackered and I only worked a half day?!

I know I'll probably just come back on here once I realise I can't sleep. Creature of habit I am?!


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Played Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I have been restoring my ipad after it suddenly decided to shut off and not turn back on. I've also been listening to music.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

bubble bath
internet
fed my fish


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

studied my medical terminology and browsed around here.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Eaten an incredibly sugary shortbread cookie covered in dobs of pink icing. 

Loathed self for it.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Went to the dentist, and had some of my gum cut off on top of my wisdom tooth. It's still bleeding a little bit, and my tongue feels really swollen.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

had a soccer game, drove home and got some food at Tim Hortons


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

put in a job application for stop and shop


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

ate lunch, listened to music, registered here, dawdled


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

drove in the snow for the first time


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> drove in the snow for the first time


How'd it go!?  :squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> How'd it go!?  :squeeze


good  it wasn't as hard as i thought it was going to be


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just realized that Smarty 3 was released a while ago. Upgraded to it and updated a template or two.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> good  it wasn't as hard as i thought it was going to be


awesome! Glad to hear that it went by well  :boogie:boogie :squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> awesome! Glad to hear that it went by well  :boogie:boogie :squeeze


Thank you  :squeeze


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

This thread is too many pages back.

I worked on creating a MS SQL database schema from my MySQL schema. Yup, another typical Friday night.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Woke up too late after poor sleep and still had pins and needles in foot after 2.5 days. Came across Mary in my living room jumping around like a lunatic; she's bought me Xbox Connect. Laid out art pad and research notebook for the day. Read a relationship post here about females keeping you as their support while they date other guys and had a delayed reaction and shed exactly one tear; it's now drying in the corner of my right eye. Thought about how love sucks and is a form of mental illness that can't be cured, involving rage attacks and despair. Yeah.


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

6:49

- laid in bed wishing to sleep!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Tried to import my itunes library to my laptop without any success. I am now positive that itunes was carved from the depths of hell...


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a coffee break that lasted a lot longer than it should have. Don't feel like working anymore.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I watched part of a movie and made a picture of a cute girl.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Just sit here and listen to music. Fun.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

messed around on SAS :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Finished nightly (eh, early morning) prayers, had a bowl of cereal, logged onto SAS. Now I'm off to bed!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I ate ice cream! :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

odd_one_out said:


> Woke up too late after poor sleep and still had pins and needles in foot after 2.5 days. Came across Mary in my living room jumping around like a lunatic; she's bought me Xbox Connect. Laid out art pad and research notebook for the day. Read a relationship post here about females keeping you as their support while they date other guys and had a delayed reaction and shed exactly one tear; it's now drying in the corner of my right eye. Thought about how love sucks and is a form of mental illness that can't be cured, involving rage attacks and despair. Yeah.


Feel you on that, bro... :cry


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Asked sisters friend if she wanted a brew... made her a cup of coffee.
Made a cup of tea, now sat across the livingroom wondering what she's staring at.
Feeling very pleased that my hair looks good today, she can stare away


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Ate some Tim Tams, listened to music, spoke a little to my boyfriend over Steam.


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Ate some chicken,drank a litre of Lychee juice,smoked a Cigar and watched an episode of South Park:Le Petit Tourette.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

got off the train from london euston to liverpool, got home, sat online staring into space


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

watched avatar the last airbender


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched tv and chatted with a friend online.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Made myself an espresso and listened to music.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ate dinner, made some coffee, and chatted with me mum on the phone.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

browsed around on here. so many funny, talented and creative people on here.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Breakfast at IHOP, drew pictures 'tween eating.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

set up the new modem and got back online  unlucky sas


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Woke up, checked my mail, surfing the internet.. Usual highly interesting stuff..


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

took a dump lol


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Watched my so called life <3


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Cried as I watched My Sister's Keeper


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I mailed out a bill. I watched some tv with my sister, talked online with someone, and vegged out in front of Road Trip on my ipod. Then I came upstairs and now I'm here. Just waiting to go to work tomorrow and see what the week brings me. Just trying to keep my mind shut off for the mean time.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

watched the simpsons on my computer, ate some all dressed chips.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Taken and edited photos of myself until my hat kind of looks like an 80s perm.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Talked awkwardly with my mom on her lunch break. Made an iced coffee. Listened to music.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Had breakfast, took my second anti-depressant pill ever, sang, ate some cookies.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

studied the driver handbook. I'm so bored with it I'm ready to slap the neighbours.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Read some very old SAS posts by someone I miss very much. :sigh


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Cried :sigh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Shut my computer down, listened to music while brushing my teeth and I'm now laying down to go to sleep.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

aim conversation with another person with SA
wanting to run out of the house
ruined my diet and had pizza :bah


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

I ate lunch, listened to music, studied French and did my homework.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Took both kids to school. Checked email and stats. Made coffee. Played a few moves on Words With Friends.


----------



## Honos (Jan 6, 2011)

mostly facebook and drunk tea.
This tends to be my waking hours status lol
Honos


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Coffee, SAS, breakfast. About to play some guitar.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

- played guitar.... on SAS and did homework


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Walked, fixed my computer and then sat down infront of it and ended up here.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

made some chicken nuggets, read some stephen king and attempted at some studying.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Contemplated going to buy furniture to fill the empty void in my life, but decided against it. Now I'm here.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Been on the computer...


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought about what I should do in the hour before I go to sleep. Now I must go bed having spent an hour doing nothing on the internet.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty much as soon as I got home I tried desperately to make up for the lack of sleep that I got last night, but was unsuccessful. 

Oh well story of my life.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

had dinner, spaghetti with meatballs and lots of mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music, tried to wake up and listened to more music.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Got so much stuff done today thanks to my boyfriend's awesome mother. She helped me with a lot of stuff that I needed/wanted to do but was too anxious to really do on my own.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Donated blood.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Been on the computer, And sleeping. I didn't sleep much, But I just woke up a little bit ago.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

smoked a blunt, played call of duty black ops


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

You did a lot in an hour.

I watched mercy...and was on here


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Contemplating if I should go to sleep or stay up for the rest of the day, haven't decided yet...


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Absolutely nothing, computer and now im eating my cereal. :s


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got around to activating my cell phone, I'm feeling so sick.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Finally got around to activating my cell phone, I'm feeling so sick.


Aww, What's wrong? Being sick sucks. 

*Was playing Xbox*


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Bought alcohol at 9 in the morning. I felt like an alcoholic. It was for medicinal purposes though. Is that what an alcoholic would say?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Made a dinner to my family


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

a whole lot of nothing. it was great.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

FA


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Listened to Weasel Walter album and read a Warren Ellis book with my cat.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Woke up, ate a bagel, browsed SAS. Those are just the highlights.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Slept.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Got my hair done.
Watched Toy Story 3...it was soooo good. I'm not ashamed to admit that I cried like a little baby towards the end.



ok well that was more than just an hour but w/e


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Played Xbox.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ragana said:


> Made a dinner to my family


:love2


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

played some soccer and then black ops.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

took out the garage


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sat here surfing this forum


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Brushed my teeth and wasted time on the internet


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

In the last hour? I finished a drawing and I responded to a few threads on SAS.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

worked out, listened to music, and updated my profile >.>


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

made some tea and toast. had my first cig of the day and browsed
a few websites.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Got up, took a shower, made my bed, made some tea, got online.. my usual morning routine.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Surfed the internet. Checked my e-mail. Listened to some music.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Got the kids breakfast. Took my girl to school. Made coffee. Logged on here.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Couldn't sleep so went to go see my doctor except he wasn't there...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Had a snack and listened to music.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

- studying for modern art test
- listening to new music


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Woke up, laid in bed for a while, went on here.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

took a shower
meant to do laundry but got lazy


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Watched television and came on here. 
Total couch potato mode today.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Washed off the 18 bladder stones we removed from a beagle this morning


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> - studying for modern art test
> - listening to new music


same as last time, someone stop me...i should take a walk, its really nice out and the sun is almost setting.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Had breakfast


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ate a salad, surfed SAS, now starting a movie.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

VTinOR said:


> Washed off the 18 bladder stones we removed from a beagle this morning


dayummm that's a lot of bladder stones. poor doggy.


----------



## GlorifiedG (Mar 18, 2011)

VTinOR said:


> Washed off the 18 bladder stones we removed from a beagle this morning


Are you planning on saving them or something?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Went to a party, drank, talked to random people, was bored and sleepy, came home and now I'm not sleepy any more. :sus


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

Spent 30 minutes trying to figure out how to respond to a simple text message.
Played with my cats.
Washed my face.
Got on here.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Did my workout
Had a shower
Put water to boil
Prettied myself up for a hard-hitting night of wasting time on my couch


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

still lying down on my bed with my head upside down off the side of the bed


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Listened to music, watched some YouTube videos, and posted on SAS. Pretty much what I do most of the time I'm not at work.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Posted a few replys and eaten x2 Dim Sims


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shower.. I take hour long ones


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

been here and folded laundry


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

watched HIMYM, ate a banana and went here. X(


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

play dress up with myself...


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Boring assignment is boring. So I've been procrastinating by refreshing websites and walking around the house.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

watched the leafs lose to the red wings _(...my heart is broken at the moment even though i totally knew they had no chance of winning)_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ate dinner
Picked up a room
Washed a sweatshirt and jeans that I got stains on from dinner.
SAS


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

nothing


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Did my California tax return. I saved almost 500 dollars by filling out the Part-year resident form instead of the regular 540A :yay


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Turned in the last of this week's class work, did a load of washing, and prepared some fruit salad.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

Browsing around here while keeping one ear on the roast of Donald Trump.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Browsing on SAS, chit-chatting with friends, watching videos on youtube and drinking tea.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Picked up my bedroom - work in progress
Rewashed sweatshirt and jeans. The stains didn't come out - using dish soap this time.
Threw items in temp bin for recycling.
TinyChat
SAS


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

On the computer while watching/listening to 80's music videos.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Bought a couple books
Talked on the phone for a bit
Ate junk food
Listened to joanna newsom
got on sas again


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Went for a walk!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Went to famous daves. Said bye to my grandma & uncle for another three months. Ate some ginger cookies ^-^, & got ready for bed.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Had dinner.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Woke up.
Made some coffee (figured I might as well stay up.)
SAS
Wrote an email.
Put my bedding in the wash.
Waiting for wash to be finished.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Woke up and drank two cups of coffee.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Woke up, "got my head straight". Trying to shake the lingering self-doubts, regrets, painful memories of yesterday out of my head. Trying not to beat myself up too much, but it's sort of a losing battle. I start running yesterday's failures thru my head before my feet even hit the floor, before I'm out of bed.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Pancakes,
Daylight savings,
Blogged.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Fed the cats, filled out the census form, ate some bread.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

woke up,did some assignments, drank a lot of water, bout to lay down again for a few hours...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

click, click, click, read, click, read, click... repeatedly...


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Sleep.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I started laundry and checked on the chicken that is defrosting... I had a phone call earlier and agreed to have a cookout with my neighbors as long as he cooks and brings sides and I supply the chicken and location and we are done by 5 p.m. when we have to get ready to go to Church.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Took a shower...yes for a full hour would have stayed longer only mum was going crazy!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sleeeeeeeep.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

went online, ate pizza


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Drank wine talked over my plans for the future with my pops.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Gave my friend a haircut. Experienced a nasty blood sugar crash as a result (and had only had dinner just beforehand). Took a prescribed supplement so I can gain weight. Worried about health. Read annoying stuff written by others. Wondered how the heck to get out of this rut without any energy or medical care. Felt emotionally flat.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

Fed the little tyke, did dishes and put the tea on. About to go finish making the tea. I can't believe how exciting my life is.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Went out on my deck to listen to music
TinyChat
SAS


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Had lunch


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Today is the twins' birthday...Mom was out with all 3 kids at the mall...when she got home we took them out to CiCi's Pizza (their choice) for their birthday. 

Played video games forever. It was lots of fun, we had a blast, & for some reason God-knows-why, maybe because there was almost no one there, I felt "normal". Maybe because I'm so tired. Anyway place was almost deserted, & I got to spend some one-on-one time with all 3 of the kids. They had a blast.

This is their sort of informal "family" b-day party...the full-blown party w/ friends, parents, family, relatives will be in a week or two.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*bump*

grocery shopping :yay


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

cooked and ate dinner. decided to buy new clothes for spring.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I just spent the last hour searching and posting cat pictures on here :haha Yeah I seriously need to get off this forum and get some work done :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol

SAS
Made some coffee.
20 minutes on the elliptical. 
SAS
Scratching my pet birdy's head.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

played a game of pool and did math.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

organized the books and video games on my shelf


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

had a shower, got dressed, had a cup of tea, listened to some music, went of facebook, went on this site, posted some stuff, found this thread, typed this.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

sat at my computer. drank some water. stroked the cat.... uh yeah that's it.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

slayed dragons and recused princesses


----------



## torontoperson (Apr 20, 2011)

*getting ready for work*

shower, lunches, breakfast, this! Feel nervous about going to work. Wondering this morning, if I should look at other careers.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

went on youtube watching standup comedy vids


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Washed my hair with a bar of soap, posted, got told off by Mary, and had some food.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Woke up, hit the snooze bar, 15 mins later, hit snooze bar again, then got up anyway cuz I had to wake my son up for the last day of Fcat testing. Opened bathroom door to let new kitty out to run around and play before son goes to school and I go to work. Offered to make son breakfast... but he said no... I'd been doing it too much and he'd just have peaches and toast and he would make it himself. So I sat here and posted away... and gave him a kiss and hug as he headed off to school.

Oh, and he made me coffee too while he was at it... he's such a great kid... for many things... but this morning for thinking of me and not just thinking of himself.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Woke up. Made some coffee. Logged onto SAS. Checked my voicemail only to discover I'd missed two messages because I'd left my phone on silent mode. :doh Let my cockatiel out of his cage for playtime. SAS again.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Homework...sas...homework...sas :lol


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

sleep


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

LIght theraphy I feel awesome after letting the sun to invade the room in this morning :yes


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Walked around the mall and ordered some Panda Express.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Chilled with my mom and lil bro! She is so freaking funny! And he is legit genius!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Sat in the 29 degree sunlight for 30 mins and listened to my ipod.
Drank 1 litre of water.
Ate some cold leftover Dominos and washed the plate.
Tumblr, sas, youtube.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been on here the whole time.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

went to two different garden centres with neighbours. came back, planted plants, moaned about not having ice cream, ate malteasers, sat down, went on computer.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Did some fun stuff in history, for once!

Yay school >_>


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Slept.
Fed my cats.
Opened my door because my cat wanted in.
He ran under my bed, vomited, and left.
So I cursed and picked that up.
Then he vomited some more.
Picked that up.
Vomited more.
Picked that up.
Now here I am.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Slept.
> Fed my cats.
> Opened my door because my cat wanted in.
> He ran under my bed, vomited, and left.
> ...


ew lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

remade my character in Wakfu that was wiped when the server updated.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Went to store to get the kids & my estranged wife each a pint of ice cream
Somehow filled up 1/2 a basket with groceries
Finally figured out how to (mostly) work my new phone....it's an Android...if I'd known it would be so damn complicated...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watched television - first real time all week.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Watched open water...aweful movie.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ate double fudge ice cream and then brushed my teeth, I should be going to sleep but :no


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I am making Hot Cross Buns, from scratch. Never made them before, so it`ll be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Stormclouds said:


> I am making Hot Cross Buns, from scratch. Never made them before, so it`ll be interesting to see how they turn out.


mmmm


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Researching aimlessly on my favourite seiyuu


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Got up at 8:30 a.m on a holiday 
Got dressed
Ate penut butter and banana sandwich
This place!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

took some pictures. got cleaned up and went for coffee. Some pasty faced fool blasted by me in his supra on a residential road, passing on the wrong side of the road. Flipped him off. 5 minutes later he was stopped at a light and I passed him making a left turn. Jerk. Yeah, I saw you looking at me. I looked at you and mouthed "you're so busy - you're SO BUSY".
Took a zen breath (in with the good, out with the bad), returned home. 

pictures, pictures, pictures. two solid days of taking these damn pictures.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I woke up, logged into SAS - it's my day off!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Woke up, logged onto SAS, made some coffee, took the bird out for playtime. It's also my day off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

finished watching Day After Tomorrow, asked husband to make dinner, went for a quick dip in the pool, told daughter to do laundry, drank some water, came on here!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tiny Chat


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

In the last hour...yikes. It was very, very filthy. I'll spare you the details.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

SAS while sitting on the floor, my goal is to fall asleep on my bed but I can't even get up :no


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Surfed the internet instead of doing hw.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Woke up, made some coffee and eggs, logged onto SAS, did the dishes, and finished my sit-up workout.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Posted a lot... drank some of my coffee... tried to eat a cranberry and orange scone... and then just finished throwing up again... stomach is still churning with doubt, self-doubt and fear...


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Lay in bed with my cat listening to the rain outside while browsing online. 
Its 9am I need to get to bed soon zzz


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Got into bed, smoked some pot, listened to some music and posted some stuff on here.


Also I had a casein shake.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotten a salad to eat, watched "It Could Happen Tomorrow" on the Weather Channel, logged onto SAS.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Had some chicken noodle soup, watched basketball (still am), started on homework, procrastinated by coming on here.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Not a damn thing. 8) Oh yeaaaaaaah.

secretly I'm ashamed =[


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

smoked some bho oil, played cod black ops, now here......


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Took a shower, watched some tv while on the computer.. That's about it x)


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Clicked the New Posts button a lot.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Fifa 11 & eat some rice krispies


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

washed the dishes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Built a rainbow, defended a family of defenseless beavers from The Man, and played some foosball with Ahmad Shah Massoud.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Watched Doctor Who, made and ate some easy mac, and got on here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TinyChat
Wikipedia 
SAS


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Woke up.
Logged onto SAS.
Made some coffee.
Finished off the Chinese pork.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

shower, installed stuff, SAS, pretending to be busy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS, laundry, SAS, ate two hot dogs, SAS. :lol


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Went out to Wal-mart for groceries, Ate some pizza that I bought from there, And went onto the message boards that I frequent.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

got out of bed, turned fan off, turned light off, got some ice water, went on facebook, turned the fan on and off several times, got on here.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Listened to music, danced, gave myself a haircut. 

FUN


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

watched Around the Horn and PTI


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sat on my *** and watched a movie


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

browse the forums, post threads whilst drinking tea and relaxing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

work
SAS


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Watch the NFL draft...and eat toast...and SAS a little.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sas and music :banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Finished lower body workout, showered, SAS.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

bought a new mouse and a 400g toblerone


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Sas and music :banana


:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

skyped with a friend for a bit and washed/tamed hair (its getting long, ready to shave the goddamn thing all off :bah).


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

worried over ****ing nothing! :mum ****ing SA!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Messaged several people and made little progress with a history study guide


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


dance off!!! :wife
:boogie :banana :banana :banana :boogie


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> dance off!!! :wife
> :boogie :banana :banana :banana :boogie


:lol


----------



## jmil (Apr 28, 2011)

Texted, emailed, read.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Watched Doctor Who, counted $5.72 in pennies, and ate some spaghetti.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tiny chat
SAS
had some sports drinks


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

washed face, brushed teeth, changed to pajamas


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

drawed a picture. then threw it in the garbage because I hated it :blank


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Watched Hawaii Five-O


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

played videogames(Wakfu) with my girlfriend.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Watched funny youtube videos with my kids. Put them to bed. Snuggled with em for a bit.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

posted a message, sat in the sun.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Showered, Drank tea, Watched the news


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ate a cookie, watched a video, now posting on threads


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Procrastinated by pacing and listening to music and looking for stuff to buy. I need to stop and study.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

SAS
Coffee
Made a $10,000 payment. OUCH!
PM'd a few friends


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Did great on my finals!!!!! :wife :wife


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Went shopping for motorcycles with my brother. I saw some damn nice ones, and then i remembered i'm broke


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Took a shower.
*Finished nightly prayers.
*Had a snack.
*Presently surfing SAS & watching a movie on the computer.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

_Hereafter_, actually.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

good question


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

SAS duh


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

- sat in a small lecture and listened to my young and handsome prof. talk about Saussure, Barthes, and Foucault in an awkward, hesitant manner.

- in addition, contributed to the class discussion with success. got a little overly confident and decided to answer a question ... and it was wrong :no _(but, you know, that's okay ~ i am human, as they say in comfort)_


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just ate Mexican food and kinda working.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Wasting my life away.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

F.A, that's what. Meant to be working but this day is dragging out so slowly. Come on Friday, hurry up.


----------



## jbel1021 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been checking bids on stuff I'm selling on eBay, talking to a few friends, ate, and watched my girlfriend sleep.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

download stuff, add strangers, listen to music


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

went to an academic advisor at the local college.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

I came home for my volunteering, ate food (mmmm food!), and now im chilling...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Came back from doctor's appointment. SAS.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Died a little bit more. And skated.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I bought a couple of books and walked home from the mall.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

ate tea, voted.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Erm...I finished watching a documentary on MMORPGs and I just got out of the shower about five minutes ago.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Hung out in the chatroom here, completed a bunch of Nurikabe logic puzzles and played word games on facebook. A very typical hour of my day. :um


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

max4225 said:


> tea party with cats, Earl Grey tea and cucumber with basil sandwiches


/jealous

-------

Went to town, wandered round the shops, bought a birthday present and card for my sister and nanna, bought ale, came home, wrapped presents, went to post office. Rejoiced that work got cancelled.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Training - reading FAA regulations will put you to sleep real fast!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

went for a run.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

In the last hour I have:

- walked from my hotel to my interview
- had an interview for an internship which went pretty well
- walked back to the hotel
- sent some e-mails
- lurked around SAS :lurk :lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Took a shower, listened to music, posted here, worked on my blog.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

max4225 said:


> tea party with cats, Earl Grey tea and cucumber with basil sandwiches


I sometimes have tea parties with my rats. My cat refuses to join me. I found out my Dumbo likes almond milk.

Anyway. I ate a chicken ranch wrap & played video games. Plus I came on here.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

nap, fifa 11, food.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ate Doritos and watched That 70's Show.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

In the last hour I have sat at my computer and posted endlessly in the fun section.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Washed up, completed nightly prayers, logged on to SAS, now enjoying a glass of wine! :b


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

- came back from Sobeys
- made some nice, solid and legible notes from this week's lectures
- watched the Flyers be dunzo for the season
- pm-ed here and facebooked


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

long shower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate lunch and watched news.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nap
SAS


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Watched some tv and now lurking on sas :tiptoe


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Work. Deal with account issues that are making my head spin.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

completed an online job profile for the state. Took freakin forever.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

got out of bed, ate a klondike, drank some diet coke, turned on the fan, listened to sounds from a bedroom that made me anxious, called out to one person in the bedroom, calmed down, typed this.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Consumed a box of Nerds candy, drank a couple of glasses of wine -- all while surfing SAS, now I'm eating gummy worms. I'm such a child, erm adult!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

drink tea, smoke a cig, drink more tea, smoke another cig, surf the net, smoke a cig, drink some net, smoke some tea, surf the cig...gone crazy...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^funny guy! I ate my breakfast, sat on the couch in the game room, looked over some math work, wondered when my arm would stop shaking after doing yardwork, went to bathroom, put laundry in, came on here.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

applied for jobs, ate, watching soccer.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

sas :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just sat in front of the computer:blank


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Watched the Eurovision song contest.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watched television
SAS


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

did some jigsaw puzzles online


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Washed up.
Nightly prayers.
Logged onto SAS.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Talked to someone awesome.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Planning world domination of course.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Drove to the shop, bought milk and munchies. Came back put on some laptop..

I did go by the beach after low tide, and there were some pretty decent little waves if you were good enough. It was dark and raining though so I didn't partake.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I took a double dog dare from an old classmate on FB... and I, at the same time, challenged my SA... I posted a picture of my 45 year old self... without makeup or glasses or any other props... just me... so I also posted it here in my album... not sure if I'll have the guts to leave it up for the whole 24 hours... but I did it... and it feels a bit freeing... but scary... so far the other classmate has not done it... it feels like a success.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Finished watching Celebrity Apprentice online with my mom, let my cockatiel out of his cage for playtime, logged onto SAS.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Browse SAS, listen to a bit of music and drink a bottle of Pepsi Throwback (it's delicious). I may have also pet my cat during that time.
Watch my weekend slip away.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watched television
Called my mom
SAS


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Watered the plants, did a few loads of washing, cut my finger, took a carload of plastic crap to the recycling depot, did the dishes, and became one with this plane of reality.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Getting some to eat before bed


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Watched the rest of "Girl interrupted" & posted a youtube video for the 2nd time (not of me). I've actually have been staying in the same spot all day, only getting up to use the bathroom...what a life..


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Be very happy, find out my happiness was an illusion of my naive. 
Cry, no tears come out.. can't cry?
Headache headache headache
Look at phones to get today, find things to cheer me up.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Replace my hard drive. Post on SAS. Eat chicken. Listen to music.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Lay in bed awake, then went out and played with the cat. At 3am.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I ate cookie


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Spilled tea everywhere!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Revisited some of my earliest posts here. Good times, great oldies.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Finished watching a movie, listened to some music and browsed this site while I am trying to go to sleep.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Dried dishes, had a cup of tea, and the internet/tv! So....absolutey F.A haha
Then again it is 9.30pm so not much to be done except bed soon


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

organized some stuff and marked the calendar


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Wasted my fookin' time. 

I must go now outside and smoke a cigarette. Now that's a productive activity. :yes


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

stared at my sister until she gave a free a mocha coconut frappucino.

my _'i want free starbucks glare'_ is convincing.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

^ i tried that mocha coconut frapp, i didn't care for it but now i've decided i must give it another try.

rolled a joint, made a call, went in the backyard, had to chase down my cat who ran out with me, argued with my pa, sas. apple now? meowowownow, me thinks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Made a deposit to my checking account.
Shopped for sushi, apple crisp, and soup 
Got my car washed
logged into SAS


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Messaged some peeps, smoked a bowl, ate lasagna.

Posted this


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> ^ i tried that mocha coconut frapp, i didn't care for it but now i've decided i must give it another try.


yeah, it's not that great actually. i just wanted something for free.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I got my hair cut.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Talked to someone who CLEARLY wasn't listening to me - but hey I just wanted to talk anyway! Ran and hid to avoid meeting someone I sooooo don't want to meet -Cut up lots of lemons for some wonderful lemonade and washed clothes.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Read my book and surfing the Internet.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

tried really hard to watch _The Black Dahlia_ on AMC.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TinyChat 
SAS


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Saw the last part of a movie, came home, got in my pajamas and came on here.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Took a shower and tried a homemade moisturizing hair mask.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Just some reading.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

waiting, re-downloading, waiting, post, eat, drink, read, waiting


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Got out of bed - (yes i know its half 5.)

Contemplated what im gonna get to eat. 

spent a while going over the many ways i could have embarrassed myself while drunk last night

opened the curtains, lol


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

packed my bags
Writing job apps...soo boring and repetitive.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Played stalker:call of pripyat. 

I was hunting artifacts when two freaking bloodsuckers jumped and killed me on the spot. I almost fell out of my freaking chair...never heard em coming.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Woke up
Realized I'm not hungover and became confused
Started writing down my dream but got distracted
Brushed my teeth
came here
Smoked a cig
Started cooking rice
posted this


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sas


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Ate half a donut.
Rinsed out my wetsuit.
Heated up lasagna.
Smoked a little teeny tiny bit of pot.
SAS


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

drove aimlessly.....


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

took a shower
cooked dinner


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I put on my adult diapers and vomited with fear


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Walked 2 miles. SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watch SNL for a few minutes
Took a shower
SAS


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

was consumed by immense overwhelmed and amazed feelings and my gosh, my heart still feels _so very_ weighted. it's all too _bittersweet._


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Waiting for that call..or even a text..anything.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Prepared some noms, did a little school work, and added a few notes to my writing project.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Watched River Monsters


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

email an school advisor, check messages, post, eat, drink, drink, drink, bathroom... xP


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

pull down my pants and masturbated with purpose


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Continued to avoid my chemistry reading, then spent 7 minutes reading the next section. I'd been avoiding it for hours, and in just seven minutes I could have gotten one more section done and felt like I'd made more progress much earlier in the day.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_'flickr surfed' _


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Watched TV with my brother
Drank some Pepsi and ate some chips
Listened to music
SAS


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Freaking out. And spending too much time on here going :blah


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

jet10 said:


> pull down my pants and masturbated with purpose


Right on, dude.

Ate dinner, read, and surf the Internet.


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Messaged some peeps, smoked a bowl, ate lasagna.
> 
> Posted this


Win.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

saved the universe and became God


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I got dumped by a dude who smells like a dumpster.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I dumped a girl who couldn't cook and smelled like fried chicken naked. Such a tease she was... God knows that I was NEVER going to get any decent fried chicken from her. So, what the hell.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I ripped up pictures of my ex and I getting frisky in ninja turtle costumes.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I also ripped up pictures of my ex. Can I have my ninja turtle costume back? Jeez.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Left the gym, locked my keys in my car, got the car open, came home. 

I went from feeling good leaving the gym, to pretty mad because of locking my keys in my car, than happy again because it didn't take long to get the car open.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I threw my ex's ninja turtle costume into oncoming traffic. If he wants it back, he better be good at dodging things.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I threw all of my ex's possessions into the lake. Let's hope she can swim... That's what she gets for destroying my ninja turtle costume.

PS. I even threw thew lady bug pet pillow in.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ate a delicious homemade egg mcmuffin. I don't mean to brag but it was pretty amazing.


That's right Ronald McDonald. IN YOUR FACE.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Stared at the wall.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Watched tosh.0 and sas


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I called my ex's mama to tell her he's been a naughty boy. So naughty in fact, he got caught trying to use a dildo on a store mannequin.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I had sexual relations with my ex's mama behind her back.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Drove home
Ate an Eat-More chocolate bar
Replied to an e-mail
SAS


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Ate a delicious homemade egg mcmuffin. I don't mean to brag but it was pretty amazing.
> 
> That's right Ronald McDonald. IN YOUR FACE.


Trade you 3 pickles for one of them? :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I regret nothing.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Watched Vancouver beat San Jose:clap


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

rockyraccoon said:


> Watched Vancouver beat San Jose:clap


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ate a muffin and post on here


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

woke up and been here since


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Woke up from weird dreams.
Contemplated breakfast.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

typed up some notes for college and sorted some of my jewelry


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

went to the bank, then the library.


----------



## Sparkpea (May 22, 2011)

cut the grass
ate dinner
watched little einsteins


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Daniel89 said:


> Trade you 3 pickles for one of them? :b


Deal! :high5


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Watched Made and updated my blog.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Masturbated with sadness and disappointment


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ordered a few items from Avon...actually I had to get my mom to order them for me, I hate talking on the phone. >.<
Been on SAS since.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Cardio 

Made lunch 

Checked email

Checked SAS

Checked email again

Checked SAS again

Decided to just go to sleep......


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Attempt to talk to people on AIM. 
Watch movie.
Eat pop-tarts.
Pretend to be asleep.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Woke up.
Turned on the computer. 
SAS


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Endured horrific nicotine cravings.... 4 months and still only slightly better....


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Folded some towels, took my new glasses on a test walk, and checked the mailbox.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Shopped at world market and made some vegan stew.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have done everything BUT the annotated biblio I _should_ be doing.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I went for my "lose weight, feel great" walk.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I simply must get these pretzels out of the sofa. it's imperative.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Me and Jesus ate at IHOP


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

listened to a boring lecture!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

leonardess:1059027773 said:


> I simply must get these pretzels out of the sofa. it's imperative.


Haha.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Remembered why i stopped coming here in The first place and yet not letting critical people bother me. Lol


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Played pokemon fire red, talked to sister on phone and read. Solid friday night...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Finished reading Pride and Prejudice, ate a sandwich, got on here.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tried to sleep.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

listened to the same song repeatedly


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Playing out a role I made for myself


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Went for a walk.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Took a long walk around chicago and ordered room service. Vacation!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Had a daytime panic attack, very unusual--normally have them in the middle of the night. I'm cold and wrung out. Now I have to write something good because this is depressing the hell out of me. Let's see, I also had a refreshing Ginger Ale with bitters. Try it sometime. It's good.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Watched Jersey Shore, ate, and felt sorry for myself :/


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

mope


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Heard some strange loud noises outside, locked the door, went potty, drank water, finished moping, finished dishes, went on other sites, came here!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Put the bins out the front in heavy monsoon like rain.. fun, fun, fun.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Went to animal shelter with my pops
Criticized this dumbass driver in front of us
Ate an avocado
Texted
SAS for my fill of SASssinesssssxxx


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Regretted the meatfest i had yesterday. uke


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Went for a walk & changed the pets' water & food.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Worked out and took a shower.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Listened to music, cursed the sun for the freckles it forced upon me, moved one of my essential oils to the other side of my desk, googled a word I forgot the meaning of, made sure the cap of my essential oil was on tight enough, researched a topic i was unfamiliar, got sucked in by youtube, closed youtube, randomly sifted though threads on SAS, clicked my pen a few time while surfing site, and then moved my pen to the pencil + pen + car keys mug. All in all it was another typical jam packed hour of the day for me.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ate some cinnamon raison bread
Counted my money
Made a DIY hair masque
& SAS


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Gone grocery shopping and put groceries away. Exciting, I know.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

online gamin'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rode my bike
Watched TV


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Showered, evening prayers.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Went for a walk, completing weight-lifting workout.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

beat my meat :sigh


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Just woke up and had a shower.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

posting nonsence on this forum :b


----------



## sokkoson (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont see any significance in to this SAS forum, its a friggin chat room with old posts, idle gossip " What is like a smelly fart, that, although invisible is obvious? One`s own faults that are precisely as obvious as the effort made to hide them".


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

read all the nonsense renegadereloaded posted on this forum.

and I laid out a proposed tile floor pattern for this bathroom renovation I'm doing. It was a success.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I ran around in circles for 20 minutes and read.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Signed out of SAS, then logged onto FB,then signed back off FB, then signed back onto SAS, then signing off soon, then probably sign back onto FB... I'm so bored and I really dislike this day.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Lit fireworks. Was mighty fun. Too bad my camera ran out of space while I was recording, missed the big one I lit.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Played just dance 2 & last airbender on wii, drank a bottle of bicardi breezers etc


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Have eaten, and done my leg exercises, oh don't forget surfing online, lol


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Took shower and brushed teeth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

forums forums forums....oh, and I woke up :lol


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Internet and listen to this week's This American Life (it's a repeat too, but it is a good episode).


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

drove around aimlessly:doh


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

cleaned up my goddamn mess, took a refreshing shower, and blew out that awesome vanilla scented candle.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Couldn't sleep, so I browsed the interwebz.. And changed my avatar pic for the first time in months.. x)


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> Couldn't sleep, so I browsed the interwebz.. And changed my avatar pic for the first time in months.. x)


Ditto, I been awake all morning. Suns out now. Might crash soon.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

worked out


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

chatted with sister and painted.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

surf the internet


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Read at the library
Bought groceries
Drank a bubble tea


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

soccer
ate


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Photobucket.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

lay down staring at the ceiling


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

woke up from the longest nap of the year, so far.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Signed up on Deviantart. :O


----------



## ennaohj (Jul 9, 2011)

*whining!! ...and looking for something i can divert my attention with*


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

worked out


----------



## Zero0 (Jun 8, 2011)

au Lait said:


> worked out


Mmmm, sexy


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Made some really bad, overcooked instant noodles and attempted to eat it.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Tumblr.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I ate a whole entire bowl of trix cereal using chopsticks, to pick up each piece individually.. Took awhile once the cereal started to get soggy.. x.x


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Told myself over and over how pathetic I am, and listened to U2 on my mp3 player


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Made breakfast, because I'm cool.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Signed a petition and now debating whether to have doritos or not.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Changed the spark plugs and wires on my brother's car. I took a shower, and then logged into SAS.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I gave a cute boy my address.......okay so it was the pharmacist and I was picking up a prescription, but still! :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

had a panic attack


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Sleep and then logged on to here.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Last two hours- Got home from work. Took a shower. Ate shrimp soup with rice. Browsing SAS forum and the SASchat room.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Slept. I'm lazy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Driven home,
SAS
some work


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Watched bad tv, surfed twitter and got into my comfy bed.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

soccer game
shower
sas


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Listened to a looooot of music, chatted to friends and random folks in tinychat, drank some pear ciders and smoked too many cigarettes.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Argued with my mom. 

Listened to my mom and stepdad talk about my college education.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

SAS, facebook, and listened to music. :blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Chilled out


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Watched Big Brother 13 and took the garbage out.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:ditto (minus the taking out the garbage part heh)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just listened to blink-182's new single! :yay


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

worked out, listened to pj harvey while working out


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Microwaved dinner (frozen spinach with cheese & a seasoned, boneless chicken breast.)

Started making frozen chocolate & peanut butter covered banana bites. Still in the process of freezing. 

SAS.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Pjs
Brushed teeth
Face routine
Bed
SAS!!! yeahh!!!!!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Started making frozen chocolate & peanut butter covered banana bites.


Wow! that sounds really good.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> Wow! that sounds really good.


Thanks, I hope they are. It's my first time making them, and I've managed to get chocolate eveeerywhere!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Backed up my entire steam collection, now I'm about to re - install Windows 7, for the upteenth time!

hopefully this will rectify the issue.

Also fed the cats.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Slept, hydrated, cooled the room off, and am now switching back and forth between SAS and community college tabs. 
If I get bored enough one of them will soon be tetris...possibly bejeweled 2.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Slept, woke up and brushed the back yard. Did and put away dishes. Now I'm about to walk the dogs.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ate some pizza. Then got on SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Driven home 
read news
SAS


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

TF2 with some friends


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

SAS and youtube


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Woke up, had a shower.
Sent off a package at the post office.

BORED NOW, going to make another ebay listing then back to TF2.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Checking the status of the package I sent.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Sat in my bed, listened to music and cheered up/motivated myself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Did the dishes for the 'rents, patted some cats, drank some beer, turned on 2 air conditioners, clarified some apartment business, & decided that I look great in these jeans.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Drove around looking at all the damage the storm caused last night. :/


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Finished writing a mammoth PM to somebody and went for a walk.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

smart-assed around here. drank a bit of wine. annoyed via email. ate a banana.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

brushed my teeth, replied to a couple text messages, formspringed it up, fed my fishes, collapsed on my bed with my laptop


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ate some food, listend to some music, and hung around here on SAS


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I've bought giant, iced gingerbread cookies in anticipation of becoming an inpatient for the next 1-4 weeks. I'm SO pumped. I can't wait. I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait. Bust a move.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

been on here
did a load of laundry
and stressing out about things i have to do tomorrow .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work
SAS
Go to bed :yawn


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Messed about on facebook to avoid doing CV, attempting to finish cv, SAS and rekindled my love for Placebo...but i still dont like their newer stuff. I spit at it lol.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Downloaded some Buster Keaton movies. Currently watching a Carole Lombard movie.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Plotted several graphs . Suffered with allergies and my raging appetite.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Painted the hands, arms, neck, and ears while listing to some Jeff Buckley and Pearl Jam.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Be stalked by my dog, he's developed a liking for my room lol.
Listened to some music because i've had the trololol song in my head all day D:
And might be organizing a BBQ


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Started to pack my suitcase, then got lazy.
Went back on sas.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

browsing the forum and replying to threads, talking to a few friends and ohh chewing gum! Quite the social life and so much excitement I tell ya


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I went blueberry picking with my father. We picked 10lbs worth!!!! Around half will be frozen for later, though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

church
lunch
SAS
work


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Ran an hour on the treadmill. Did an interval training program and burnt 807 calories.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Came home, got changed, got into bed


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

watched some t.v. and got on the computer


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Watched the first harry potter film :lol


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Just come back from the job centre from seeing a careers adviser. Its way too hot ;-;
I had to walk ): lol


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Watched _Hell's Kitchen_ with Lin.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

watched the final harry potter film! Great movie!


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Complained about the dole, watched Mythbusters, this...and sweet fa lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

watched the Mariners snap their losing streak. :yay


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Listen to music and SAS.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Listen to music and SAS.


Same here.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

SAS!...and ate some cheerios...hold back all the excitement! :b


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Finished the beginning of painting the little man's face while watching some Cho stand-up and chatting with the sister.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Watching a friend of mine troll tumblr as I try to muffle my laughter.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Booked my flight for my up coming trip...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Couldn't sleep, did some pullups, smoked a joint, saw a shooting star, shaved my head, had a shower. Came on here, and now it's light. Damn you!! Internet!!!


It's alright, no work tomorrow, wish I could sleep now though, I have stuff planned with someone, and it's getting laaaaaate. Also I havn't eaten much today


In need of an attitude adjustment? me?

Probably.... 


To the fridge!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Spent an hour with my PT at the gym. I asked her to kick my *** and she succeeded. Never saw the point of a trainer until I saw her.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Had some drinks with flattie & watched tv, yay for Friday :O


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Had a coffee and dessert with mum


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

One the phone to younger sibling and amused at her ranting over some one being late.
Got food.
Woo im exciting xD


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I was reading


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Went to get my 4th cup of coffee today. And it's only quarter past 10 AM here. :hyper

I didn't fall asleep last night. I don't know why I can't sleep anymore, but this is getting ridiculous, and making me sick.


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

Put the groceries away and showered.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Watched rango and sas! :boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

SAS SAS SAS SAS SAS SAS SAS SAS SAS SAS SAS SAS SAS and SAS ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

worked, drove, bank, grocery (sushi/pretzel sandwich - no cider, as they ruined my brand), home (SAS)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Painted.


----------



## HQuirk (Jul 26, 2011)

Chilled and watched the fast and the furious


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Worked out and came back on SAS.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Sas.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

took a nap


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Arrived home. T'was fun!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Music, and made FreeCell/Solitare my *****.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Made coffee, talked with a family member, painted my toe & fingernails, now getting ready for work.

Oh, and SAS. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watched television
Watched YouTube
SAS SAS SAS


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Tried to sleep, failed, got a coffee, moaned on tumblr and now im on here whilst watching gimme gimme gimme.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

gained 5 pounds


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> gained 5 pounds


 oh hai.

sat around grocery store came back listened to ipod sat around started at wall started doodling watched tv...yep thats my day.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

AkwardNisa said:


> oh hai.
> 
> sat around grocery store came back listened to ipod sat around started at wall started doodling watched tv...yep thats my day.


 ohh what did ya draw??


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> ohh what did ya draw??


squiggly lines xD but theyre quite colorful


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

AkwardNisa said:


> squiggly lines xD but theyre quite colorful


 oohhh i bet they were still awesome can i see em


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Walked all the way to sainsburys, got my accumulation of change..changed. Got £15 richer, walked all the way back and now im too hot ;-;


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

baked a cake.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Applied for jobs online. I don't feel like bringing my resume to you.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Woke up. Plotted what I am going to do today. Sent a text. Got mad that I woke up so early. Thought about cleaning the hose. Decided NO. Maybe I will shower and go pick up my new phone. I really need to reformat my computer just wipe it clean I cant even get a back up to run! So yes to sum it up I have thought a lot from the comfort of my bed.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

ate some cereal
youtube
plotted revenge(s)
sas


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Watched MADE
Ate an apple
Briefly contemplated doing something productive
Decided against the previous, and went on SAS.


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

sat on the computer 
and also watched the 90s nick shows (can't wait for doug to come on!)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Gamed a little bit.

Then one of the most nerve-wracking things I've done in a long time.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Ate a bagel, listened to Darkthrone.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think I've moved from this chair in the past 5 hours. :blank


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Played some Earthworm Jim 2, listened to Mars Volta, ate some soup, and browsed SAS. I give that hour a B*+*.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Synced my ipod..had coffee..moved downstairs because it was too hot in my room lol.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Came back from the gym and been listening to music and reading SAS.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

read some manga


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

I spent an hour playing with hair and makeup and getting dressed up just because I'm bored. Now I'm going to wash it all off and go running. Woo hoo saturdays!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

As part of my current attempt to stay up for 48 hours straight, the reasons for which will be explained in a forthcoming thread, I put 5 heaped spoonfuls of instant coffee into a mug, added boiling water, stirred, and downed the whole thing. So far, I feel like I've snorted a whole gritting depo's worth of coke while simultaneously having a heart attack, you guys should try it some time.

I have also read a bit of the book I'm currently on (Dance with Dragons, George R.R. Martin), errmmm....checked my giant countdown clock to see how many hours before I can sleep (the answer is a lot). Wrote this pointless post, had a look through my 5 simultaneous games of correspondence chess I currently have going on, checked my email. It's all white-knuckle stuff at my house.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Figuring out what I am going to do with this mess that I put myself in...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

contemplated my lonely existence...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Watched Legend of the Seeker on Netflix and SAS.


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

cooked some breakfast, laundry in the washer, put on a movie, post on some forums on here


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Went out and got toilet paper and toothpaste. I shall now spend the rest of the day eating clementines and doing **** all.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

beach
drove home 
opened a can of coke
SAS


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

surfed the internet and watched tv. today was a very unproductive day...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS
work
shower
SAS


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Been in this bed on the computer.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

watched TV
got ready for bed
SAS


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I let my sister do my hair.. bad idea.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Finished my jog, walked home, showered, got dressed, SAS


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ate cereal
Played battleship
Booked a hair appointment


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ate some food


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Finally arrived home, took a few minutes to rest and cool down in the living room while eating black cherries; wrestled the sister for the bathroom in order to take a shower; eventually showered, played a bit of a Zelda game that I still haven't finished yet on the Gameboy Colour _(it's almost ten years since)_; now deciding what colour nail polish to paint my nails. _(It's between three colours. Life decisions)_.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Went for a "lose weight, feel great" walk. 2 miles.
Let the cockatiel out of his cage so he could annoy me.
SAS.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Arrived home from an evening with Linda and her friend Ashley, showered/wash face/brush teeth, and currently watching *The Painted Veil* _(2006)_ on the History channel.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

search for my missing camera. this is a disaster.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Washed my face. Brushed my teeth. Listened to music. SASed. Formspringed.

It's ok to admit that you feel jelly of my awesome and exciting Friday night. I won't judge. 8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

woke up 
SASsed


----------



## thegeekinthepink (Sep 24, 2010)

SAS, and other websites.

repeat for the next 12 hours or so.

repeat the next day.


all this = my life


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Spent full hour in horrible construction traffic


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Walked at the park then showered... woo


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i played mario kart ds and added my own sound effects, while listening to anita baker.


what is my life


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Poured myself a drink and put on a t-shirt.

I ooze class :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Watched a documentary about someone desecrating Abraham Lincoln's corpse.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Went for my "lose weight, feel great" walk. The stars were out with a rising full moon, and I could smell the sweet scent of cinnamon fern. It was very pleasant.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Woke up, shower and caught up on a boring lecture.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Watched the Phillies win another game


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Left work, drove home, washed my hands and face, came on here.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Worked on a drawing.

_(Well, more so stared at it)_


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ate dinner


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Presently cleaning bedroom, doing laundry, and catching up on Big Brother on Hulu. 

Oh, and SAS.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Went for a really long walk. Ended up at Wal-Mart. Bought apricot jam.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

folded laundry and watched TV


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Watched a couple of Three's Company episodes and listened to a few songs.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Me and my sister tried to write with out feet... (dont ask lol), watched modern family, had a coffee. Yay eventfulness.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lunch
SAS
SAS
SAS


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Watched Entourage


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Walked a friend to the bus stop in the rain, showered, and texted.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

late night McDonalds run


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ate leftovers


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ate frozen yogurt and a piece of kielbasa, hugged my daughter, asked her about her plans for tomorrow, went on facebook, then here!


----------



## kunak (Mar 19, 2011)

Browsed SAS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Burger King
SAS


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Got out of bed, talked with mum and the sibling, put cream on my tattoo, made coffee, went back upstairs and came on here. Now debating a nap.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

watched anime
SAS


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I went and got some food, ate, and now on SAS and listening to music.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

same as ^


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I have cried, showered, watch American Dad on tv, eaten some chocolate, read sopme gossips on a gossipsite and now I'm on sas.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

ate pizza, watched south park...uhh facebook?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Arrived home.

_(I need to remind myself not head downtown during rush hour)_


----------



## kunak (Mar 19, 2011)

listen to music/take a shower


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

drink.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nothing productive.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

browsed SAS


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Worked on a drawing and watched the late night news.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

updated my ipod and packed my suitcase.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Showered
SASed
Formspringed
Laundry
Music
Unpacked


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Absolute diddly.

I'm probably going to start punching myself in the face in an hour or two, as is the usual pattern.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Replied to a few forum posts. 
Watched Netflix.
Checked Facebook.
Took Meds.
Going to bed soon!


----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

drove home from work!!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Woke up.
Showered.
Ate.
Got Dressed.
Did makeup.
SA forums.
Checked email.
Turned on pandora.
Off to work.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Played Mario kart with my little bro. I had to let him win every race since he's 7 years younger than me.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Picked up my paycheck, went to the bank, came home, vegetablized on the internet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Changed all the pet birds water and food, washed up, completed nightly prayers, SAS.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Woke up, turned on the computer, started listening to music, began posting on SAS.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

1) Sleep in
2) Get dressed
3) Apple


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

absolutely nothing


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Did some Spanish practicing online
Did some math
showered
eating


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

Ate.
Petted my doggy.
Stared into space.
Listened to music.
SAS.
Now sleepy time!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Did some tutorial reading

Went into the garage to find something

looked at myself in the mirror with my glasses, contemplating buying new ones. (they make me look like a dork)

Made an ebay listing 

Ate a bagel


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Dropped daughter off at school
Went to Starbucks drivethru
Checked stats for my websites
Logged on to SAS


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

went to a famous restaurant and ate Masal Dosa and Dhai puri  and came back to SAS..


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got home and lurking on sas :tiptoe


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Eat dinner
Shower
Flossed
Attempt to jerk the gherkin but failed
Checking emails


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Spent the last hour copying an ebook page by page, all 444 of them. Great way to spend a Friday night!

Also hit the head.
And drank a glass of water. :spit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drove home from the beach
SAS
Tetris
SAS


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sat here doing nothing. literally.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fell asleep for like a minute until i got a text message, which i thought was my alarm and i was late for work. Work begins at 8 am, and it's 6:15 pm now. So confused.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watched tv
sas


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

napped


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

As of right now, I'm currently writing a 6-8 page paper. 

I'm just happy my pen is moving when 2 hours ago I could hardly come up with much.

BAM SON. NOW I GOT DIS.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

sas lurking...:tiptoe :b


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Had dinner - ate fried chicken. Wasn't all that great, tasted way better. The dinner rolls though.. mm mm mm


----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been sleeping.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Listening to Joe Posnanski podcasts, eating American cheese.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Telling myself to go to sleep because I have **** to do tomorrow.

Not going to sleep.

Going back to the first line. Toss some random tears in there as well, I'm such a panzy.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

Tumblr !


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Composed the **** out of an email and sent that ***** off before I could stop myself.
Charged cell phone.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Felt nauseated. 
Downed some Pepto.
Attempted to eat. 
I wouldn't mind falling asleep on someone's lap right now.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Watched some youtube videos.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Straightened my hair


----------



## Misfits (Aug 28, 2011)

Drank a banana smoothie with boba. BOBA!!!


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

nothing >_>


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Waited for midnight to strike so i could drink my wine. 

Chin chin.


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Read manga
Listened to music
Watched BlueXephos on youtube. <3
Ate some dark chocolate.
:3


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

flopped in my bed, laid on my side with my laptop


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

had a bloody facial shave 
did some biking 
now on SAS


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Showered
Ate a sammich
Did some readings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nap
nap
I was dreaming about work :roll
started a load of laundry.
SAS


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ate cake..in private, hur. Study, study study.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Browsed SAS. Literally it.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

talked to someone on fb chat. listened to lykke li. played tetris. lol...


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Read a book- The icecream girls, drank tea. Mucked around on this site, all the while snuggled under my really warm blankets :-D


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Woke up.
Check SAS
Walked to Starbucks.
Walked to Dounut Hut
Back on SAS


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Woke up, ate an apple.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Naps


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Arrived home
Washed ma face
Changed my clothes
Danced provocatively in front of the mirror
Sat and stared for about 2 minutes.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

SAS
Watching Star Trek Voyager.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ate, went on facebook, vacuumed, emptied dishwasher, threw chicken to my cat, put in a new battery for a clock, sorted through paperwork, came back on here.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Drank some water, played a game called ballracer, and gemmers.. (I'm hopelessly addicted..) Talked to a friend, then went on facebook, then went on SAS.. >.<


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Showered, completed evening prayers, started watching Big Brother online, and SAS.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Made some chocolate chip cookies, watched Thundercats, put a sweater on.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Played Rock Band 3. I now have 503,000,000+ fans.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i cried


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tiny
Did some timesheet work
Tetris
SAS


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Watched with sheer excitement as my eBay listing ended.

Had the house to myself so I did a little dance, made a little love. (with myself)

Then I made my own dinner, go me! :yay


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

facebook, this, text and debated reading a book lol.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Browsing this, glancing at my phone, thinking about why I'm still up and how I should go back to sleep (doubt I will), trying to remember if I took those eye drops yet.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Got up, had some breakfast, came back to bed.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

church
sas


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Smoked hookah with my brother whilst having a discussion about religion and politics and life. Yelled things at my neighbors. Sympathized with my best friend about her relationship issues. Oddly, that's the most social I've been all week. .


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

ate bacon


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Wrapped a birthday present. The whole 60 mins and more.

_(And I think I even want to re-wrap it)_.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Mowed three lawns, picked up dog doo (with a SHOVEL), took out the compost. This is going to be a productive evening fo sho.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

watched charlie rose.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Post-padding on SAS, listening to music.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Died a little more (that's so deep)


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Shower, smoke, nothing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youtube 
SAS


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Technical drawing for Ford. Now SAS =D


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

Sat on the computer.. looked at SAS threads.. thought about making a waffle..


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Read the SA stuff on the site with my Mum, and then she watched me fill in myers briggs tests. Fun. Refreshed the page to see if I have a PM, and nothing, feel like a loser. Looked at the shyness and social anxiety workbook on amazon, wondering whether to buy it. Looked for interesting threads to post in. Drank some strawberry milk.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Re-installed Windows on my machine.. it was badly infected by viruses, struggling with death and life.. so, I acted like a doc..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work
Put my tree out on the deck
Watched an episode of "Three's Company" on TVLand.
Finished my bottle of apple cider


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

napped, woke up from said nap, went to the bathroom, cleaned out my cats dish, fed my cat, put clean dishes away, went online to look up a recipe and ended up on SAS.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Played some Gears 3 and drank some water.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Got home from dinner with my sister, took a bath and watching some food network (I love chopped!)


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

A whole lot of nothing.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Had a chat with my friend-colleague at a coffee corner. He is younger than me, so was in constant fear of things which he know and the same thing which I don't know. But, it was alright  .


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Had breakfast, talked to my Mum and Uncle about Aspergers. Sat on here when I should be having a shower.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Came back home from gymnasium.
Read a newspaper
Ate cookies


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Studied. Sang. Danced. Which I'm glad no one was around to see :evil


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Took a shower,went to the grocery store,went to the post office and posted on SAS


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

changed wallpaper at work desk
changed wallpaper on laptop
updated laptop
formatted left over flash drives people forgot to reclaim
fragmented HDD
blinked 134 times


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

got out of class, showed a guy how to tag people on facebook, hung around sas...


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Flirt, flirt, flirt, flirt......


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Flirt, flirt, flirt, flirt......


I had no idea, but apparently that's what I've been doing the past hour, too.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Been tidying my room


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Driven my car, Got home, called my nephew, answered pms, posted a video,


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Fallen asleep with makeup still on. Woke up sweaty and showered.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Listened to dubstep, ate spaghetti, had a cigarette.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Talked with my sister, made dinner, washed up, evening prayers, SAS.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Shower, caught up on lecture and Tool!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

read emails, downloaded anime and pornos, uninstalled games because i am bored with them for now, checked XBL messages and online friends (there were none tonight). wondering how i am gonna fit 75GB of music on a 32GB Zune.

also, just replied to a friend her on forums - THANKS FOR MESSAGING ME!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

woke up
pet a cat
ate a bowl of cereal
talked to my mom on the phone
checked my email


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

work out at the gym..


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Watched an episode of Doctor Who, fell asleep for around 10 minutes, woke up, sat on my computer for a bit and now browsing SAS.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

sat on the floor. i never realised how stained my carpet is


----------



## beherit (Oct 3, 2010)

texted friend, took shower, watched sons of anarchy.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

moon walked on cement bare footed opened my eyes I was looking at a the crammer.
Keep dreaming about sniping on call of duty


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Browsed the internet, shirtless


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

bought biscuits, ate in a hallway, avoided people.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

watch tv, browse the internet, drink coffee


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Shredded a stack of paper in our brand new paper shredder. Found it strangely addictive and soothing. I'd be shredding right now except i've run out of things to shred.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

wrongnumber said:


> Shredded a stack of paper in our brand new paper shredder. Found it strangely addictive and soothing. I'd be shredding right now except i've run out of things to shred.


shred 'important' things with your name on it. bank statements etc


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

do homework.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Watched Serenity.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

worked


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Went for a walk, made dinner & coffee, logged onto SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS, eat a snack, SAS


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Wake up, drink tea, listen to music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Went to the bank
Bought sushi
SAS


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Listened to the radio
Dropped a dumbbell on the floor making a very loud noise, sorry neighbor!
Changed clothes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paid bills
Ate a couple of Frosted mini-wheat wannabes
SAS


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Working... Still at work...6 more hours to go...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I ate cucumber, listened to music, scribbled on my whiteboard.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Sleeping and SASing


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Played RE4.
Great game if you've never played it before


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YouTube SAS


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Trying to figure out what to do about this crippling depression


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tried to lay out in the filtered sunshine.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Raked leaves

Tired now u_u


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

^ I remember those days. I would rake up all the leaves while my brother watched.

Gym, NFL marathon, late breakfast. Now I'm heading over to school to study... This day just gets better and better.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Called my mom.
SAS.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Shower, sang and danced around the room like a crazy maniac or an underage drunk with the hairdryer on so the rest of family wouldn't think I was losing it to let off some steam , SAS, homework, personal statement. And currently waiting to crash. Hope I don't.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

work
SAS


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Drove a friend home from work
Talked to my boyfriend on the phone
Ate my weight in chili
Listened to BEG
Formspring


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Took a shower


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Watched a sunrise. So beautiful, so fleeting.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Developed an obsession with Hayley Williams and Paramore...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Watched The Walking Dead.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Turned on lamp, checked surf report, read messages, typed this


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Got home from work, made some toast, listening to music and unwinding. Might take a nap soon. Ok I'll exercise tomorrow! Because it's Monday and I cbf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visited with my dad.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

thinking about a lawoo mamgotta setting a thesis for reference.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Browsed this forum and listened music, I've actually been doing this the same for the past 10 hours.. :|


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Just sat here and read stuff on these forums.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I bought and consumed dinner.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

math, paced, ate an apple, brushed my teeth


----------



## Mason (Oct 22, 2011)

SAS
Laid in bed
Drank Green Tea


----------



## Stardust3 (Oct 18, 2011)

- got home from work (I work midnights)
- ate a raisin bagel that I brought home from work
- went on facebook and SAS 

ahhh time for bed!


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Had a coffee, watched Mythbusters...eaten..im exciting


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Looked at the weather reports, lit a fire, fed the cat, cracked a beer and rolled a joint.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Looked at the weather reports, lit a fire, fed the cat, cracked a beer and rolled a joint.


Now, that's a busy hour :lol.

Checked the weather reports (did I have my first freeze this morning, ending the growing season.....LATE!).
Looked at online articles about fashion (and wondering what in the world people were thinking!)
SAS

I think I have a caffeine withdrawal headache. :lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Listened to music, tidied up a bit, made some soup, used the soup to burn my hand, cursed the soup, cleaned up the soup, ate some bread.


----------



## Mason (Oct 22, 2011)

Took shower. Finished paper for class. Fed dog. Began filling backpack for afternoon hike. Got distracted when looking up weather, and now on here.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Woke up. Drove to my parents house. Been mad that I got blown off I hope there is a good reason!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Continued my H.I.M.Y.M marathon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woke up and got on my pc, listening to music now.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have been trying to find my little ipod charger that hooks into the computer so my ipod isn't dead! So far I have been uncessful. =(


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Had to take a quiz in my interpersonal communication class.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

threw the football with muh brutha, ate some chocolate, listening to a podcast


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Woke up from a really long nap on the couch, practically inhaled my early dinner; now off to school.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Bought some beer from the store. Along with salt n vinegar chips and a candy bar. lol now on SAS


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

raked the never ending pile of leaves. made plans for tonight. drank some OJ.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Swept my floors, did the dishes, cleaned more stuff and then did some more stuff...and stuff. Now I'm waiting for 7pm so I can watch hockey.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Downloaded porn off the internet, I mean that's what they made the damn thing for... :roll


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Musiiiiiiiiic


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Gave my daughter a bath and put her to bed.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Made the BEST fried chicken EVER!!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I sat in this chair and I've cried myself to pity


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Stupid school **** for the past 3 hours. I'm about to leave to class in 10 minutes.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Registered for classes and drove home


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Unproductively worked on an essay that's due this coming Wednesday... progress 191/1500 words sigh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ran five miles
SAS


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Listened to music, ate biscuits, watched _Jim'll Fix It_ clips on youtube and felt sad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched Terra Nova and ate some popcorn.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I spent 20 minutes on the stationary bike and the rest of the time reading this forum.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Had a row with my phone, listened to my cat calling and been on forums .


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Woke up, sit in front of computer for a while, had shower.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

watched Boardwalk Empire, ate some yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched news and went and picked up my meds.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Tried to take a nap but couldn't sleep.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Came back from work. Ate a bit. Washed dishes. Will go to sleep in 15-30 min.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Sleep, now have to get up things to do.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

Finished watching Season of the Witch and then got on this site. Been playing mp3s, posting, and half paying attention to my TV in the background.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I have sat on the bus, walked home and eaten something.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Cleaned the kitchen.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

just woke up, decided to post here. might play more MW3 MP. Not sure, yet though.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Getting ready for a job interview


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sat out on my deck in the sun
SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked at music videos on Youtube.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Washed up, nightly prayers, SAS.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Sleep.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

cried


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Posting and lurking around here. I'm starting to realize i have a problem and i spend way too much time here sometimes. I should turn off my computer now.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Made a yummy chickpea burger patty. Cried a bit. Ate. Listened to Romeo by Basement Jaxx on repeat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snacked on a granola bar and listened to music while trying to wake up. :yawn


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I spent it lying in bed unable to sleep, just like the five hours before that.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*11/16/11 Ok you asked just remember that,lol......... Woke up, took my many pills,said bye bye to hubby (off to work he went), turned on the T.V., watched some depressing news show, had a poptart(strawberry),got on-line and checked the forums and my messages in here,ran to dad-in-laws doctor to pick up a med. for him, grabbed an ice coffe @ dunkin donuts, went to the post office to mail letters, drove home, came inside, let doggy out to go potty,got my sons homeschooling ready for him to do, got on laptop checked forums and messages in here AGAIN  and TA-DA , MY DAY SO FAR!!!!>>>>*
*Like I said at the begining , lol  you asked...........*


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

2 mc-chickens at the same time.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Washed up, nightly prayers, a snack, and SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched a movie with my dad.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Played a bunch of Harry Potter trivia quizzes on Sporcle, sat in bed with my cats, ate baby carrots with salad dressing, and texted my friend and my boyfriend.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

sweetD said:


> Made a yummy chickpea burger patty. Cried a bit. Ate. Listened to Romeo by Basement Jaxx on repeat.


There is a Pub in Vancouver which does the best veggie burger patty. They put chickpeas, brown rice, nuts, as well as other stuff. But so good. Has so much flavor.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching a John Wayne marathon on AMC, currently up is Rio Bravo.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Church, trip to gas station for coff and doughnuts. cleaned the inside of my car, SAS


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Talked to Shy, posted on here, watched Big Bang Theory videos on Youtube.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

SAS, played some zelda, and listened to nine inch nails for the billionth time :lol


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Played a quick game of Don't Break the Ice with son (lost)
Got the shower ready for my son and corralled him into it
Worked a little bit on my current editing job while he was in the shower
Tucked him in to bed after he got pajamas on and brushed teeth
Played my turn on 2 Words with Friends games
Logged on to SAS


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Woke up, consumed a tuna wrap & some ginger ale, took some cold medicine, SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate lunch and watched some football.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Altered two pieces of clothing to make a dress and neatened my room


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Chatted with friend on MSN, got up to get thanksgiving dinner and game back in to eat and chat some more.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

talked to family, watched football, washed thanksgiving dishes


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

turkey/stuffing eating, watching football, conversing with family.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Showered, nightly prayers, SAS, now watching Star Trek Voyager.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Shopping on Amazon trying to kill time until 5am.
Just on tiny being bored for the past hour.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Discussed themes, ate food, wrote lyrics.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sleep


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Music!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Woke, got out of bed, made a list of things to get done today and answered some messages


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Sleep


D: same. I thought it would be so clever to say this! You beat me to it though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I took a nap. :yawn


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

music .. played gta.. bored like everyday


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Posting on this forum. Yeah, that's pretty much it.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Ate dinner, then passed out on the couch watching the crap that passes for television sitcoms these days.


----------



## bettybetty (Sep 3, 2011)

I read, did an online quiz, some hw, ate some bread and had some milk.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

went online, took a shower, made some tea, drank it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought about how much I want pizza, ordered pizza, waited for pizza.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

_Trying_ to ****ing sleep!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Got checked out of the ER. I'm embarassed to say what my blood alcohol level was. .4 is lethal, & I was almost there. I was hooked up to IVs, had MRI done, x-rays.

Fun, fun times. I've got to stop doing this.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*6:46am, got up @5am. To get hubby off to work, he broke his ankle so I have to get up every morning to put on his walking cast and then we check his blood sugar levels, feed him and push him out the door,lol.  *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did a workout.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Watched Ellen (yess) and read a whole paragraph in my textbook (double yess) ;D


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Got home from work and ate a bowl cereal (fruit loops. I feel like I'm 10 years old again lol).


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Boogied to some MJ, chatted on msn, some random arm exercises.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Drank lots of water, and my body still isn't satisfied. Greedy greedy virus wantz all my h20. ;0


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Drank lots of water, and my body still isn't satisfied. Greedy greedy virus wantz all my h20. ;0


Stick a lawn hose down your throat and leave it on while watching tv.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

falling down said:


> Stick a lawn hose down your throat and leave it on while watching tv.


You know, I might just have to do that.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sat around and put warm compresses on my eye, while flirting with someone over the phone.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Watched animal kingdom, chatted to a friend on the phone, and now I'm going to clean the flat. Epic weekend.


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Cheered, yelled, danced and did homework in bleaches at football game.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Watched cricket


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Slept, eaten, drink and watch tv.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Showered, nightly prayers, tried to sleep but couldn't, now SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watch TV
SAS


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Sleep and stroke my cat.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

talked to a condescending **** of a therapist who thinks he knows more than I do, asking me the same questions ive had for last week. robotic c/unts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Church
Gas station for coffee and doughnuts (Kripsy Kreme)
SAS


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I read a few pages of The Godfather and watched some YouTube videos.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Staring off into space.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

Scrolled through pages and pages of "Is Ryan Gosling cuter than a puppy?" http://ryangoslingvspuppy.tumblr.com/


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Work, work, and more work.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Online shopping. Bought Xmas presents for my sister and my brother's girlfriend :yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Went for a long bike ride in the freezing cold. Now i'm hot and cold at the same time.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Earth Team meeting and got paid  Then got home and ate some food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Took a shower and listened to some music.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Had a shower
Checked the mail
Sifted through the junk
Ate a nutella sandwich.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

LOL, Don't you dare watch it!! I know you are tempted but dont do it,lmao!
This is what I get for going to youtube when I am bored!!! 
OMG, people are crazzzzzyyy!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Cleaned the living room and kitchen. Untangled Christmas lights. Painted nails.

Etc., etc.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

....







....







....







......


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Watched 3 episodes of One Piece, then stalked around on forums with no goal in mind.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

posted here


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Removed a splinter from my finger, ate a banana and some Ritz cheese flavoured biscuits and come online while listening to music in the background.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Showered, went to the bank, pump some gas, now home for a boring Friday night,


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> played some Zelda


I've been playing the N64 games. They are endlessly fun.

I've been adding colour to a moose drawing. I gave up because I don't understand how to use coloured pencils effectively.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

thought about what I'm going to do today


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

drank a cup of coffee
brushed my teeth
biked to work
opened the store
browsed the internet


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

surfed the internet


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## Brittany Shay (Dec 11, 2011)

Came home from work
Kissed my son and husband
cleaned up a little
put out my clothes for in the morning 
now im relaxing....and checking messages.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Rode Bike
Showered
Ate Food


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just woke up...a good solid sleep right after spending about 6 hours thoroughly scrubbing and disinfecting the snake enclosures and their hides and interior decorations then feeding them through the early hours...still got the geckos to do...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Insomnia, video gaming and watching tv


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Shower, Online Shopping. Posting on SAS Forum.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

showered
checked my email
listened to some music
posted here


----------



## definenormal (Dec 14, 2011)

Gave my dog a cuddle
Drove down the street to buy some bacon, eggs and bread (guess what I'm having for lunch  )
Posted on here


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hacked up Smarty to change compiled file behavior. 

Bumped this thread.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Read, drank a glass of orange juice, internet/SAS, listened to music, had a shower and a shave.
Exciting :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

resolved an issue that has been eating away at me for the past two days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music and snacked on a granola bar.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Watching TV and washing lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Watched half of a movie gonna finish it now, ate, that's it...


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Edited some drawings, 
Listened to some songs.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Had lunch, talked to my Grandad and looked after everyone like I usually do.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Washed clothes, took a shower lol, went into the refrigerator to see that there was no food. xD


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

work, freak out, SAS, work, freak out, SAS... lol.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Played with my cat..


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Washed up, completed evening prayers, logged onto SAS, banned a stupid troll, and am now working on finishing up some PMs.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Shower/shave and checking out coffee machines on the internet.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

coldmorning said:


> Stared at ceiling, drank some goat milk, cracked open a handful of pistachios and ate them, ate some chocolate, put water into a bottle and bottle into the fridge so I'd have a bottle of cold water tomorrow, checked the usual set of forums for new posts, listened to some random music on my computer during all of this, read some newsfeeds, and some other stuff I'm probably forgetting. Life is dull.


Oh I want some pistachios. Its 3.20am here in aus. I've been browsing this site, fun threads, did chat room earlier.. Y cant i just lay down and go to sleep? i love sleep, i dont get it :con


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Got some ice cold coronas from the pump house, cut a fat couple of wedges of lime, clinked bottles with my pops, sent a few texts, rinsed my wetsuit, ate some leftovers.

Damn it feels good to a gangster.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ate a doughnut, thought about work tomorrow, went on facebook, procrastinated about sending my cv.


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

SAS, that is all.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Washed up, completed nightly prayers, ate some popcorn, started watching MasterChef on Hulu, SAS.


----------



## EricSAD (Nov 8, 2011)

Layed down. New lamictal is kicking my ***.

Been on SAS all day reading.


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

Watched The Big Bang Theory, ate some cereal, talked to some family on my facebook, and been on here.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Smudges on camera lens are slowly driving me insane. Have to buy special napkin.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Talked to my parents about top secret things! Spazed. SAS.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

absolutely destroyed my friend in fifa


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

online multi-tasking
checking email, Calendar, Facebook, SAS, Star Wars forums, different websites with deals.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

fed canary some peas which i don't think he likes (they must have to be fresh, not frozen); fed myself; washed 3 dishes; had a shower; got on exercise walker 3 mins. back in bed (sigh)


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Woke up...peed


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Went for a walk, just got back.


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Washed the dishes, completed my tapestry, stroked the cat, performed a magic trick etc


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Had a panic attack.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tried to sleep, couldn't, turned light back on, did some work stuff that's been on my mind.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

My aunt and cousin came and I chatted with my cousin. I mostly asked her question and she did the talk. she knows I mostly stay home at weekend but she is very nice and not teased me for that. Then they went home earlier and I go online..


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Fed the cats, took shower, shave, ate breakfast, and then ran up to the grocery store up the street to pick up two 5 gallon bottles of Norway Spring water for my water cooler. I was completely out.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Slept, SAS.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Cried, looked on various sites and networking sites and drink.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Installed Bioshock, lunch, SAS, procrastinated studying for my exam next monday...


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

woke up and stared at this screen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

woke up, SAS....in that order


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Read through and responded to threads on SAS. Have had my wireless headphones on this entire time, but my music has been off since quite awhile ago. Thought about things that happened today, felt around all of my teeth with my tongue for some reason, thought about college and where I might decide to go this year. Also, have been hearing my parents' voices on and off downstairs, but can't make out what they're saying, have been taking sips of my bottled water every now and then and feel oddly happy, sad, normal and weird all at the same time. It feels like everything is changing; not in a bad way or anything. It just feels like this year will be very different from the previous ones. Gotta get ready for bed now. *Reluctantly logs off* >_< lol


----------



## elistia (Jan 22, 2012)

my mother gave me a bunch of journals from her past and said that i could read them. i brought them back home after the first of the year but couldn't bring myself to crack one open...until tonight. so i have spent the last hour getting to know the 1995 version of my mother. it has been quite interesting.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Sat on the sofa with my laptop and watched three Frasiers whilst posting on the forums.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Work, work work, tried to blog too, but could not gather my thoughts.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Messed about on Photoshop for a 'perfect' YouTube wallpaper. Pisses me off how they like make everything look like pixelated ****.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Tried to find a dealership in the area that will fix my cracked wheel.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

watching SyFy's Face Off


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Watching X Factor.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been playing Diablo 2, though I have been playing it for at least the last 10 hours. 
I'm an addict :lol


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Bought 5 books online -- it's for school! :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Went to Whataburger and got that chicken basket...which I have been craving.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Been napping for the past 4 hours. Oh maaaaan that felt good u_u


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Fiddled around on SAS waiting for when my club starts.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Woken up.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Play bass guitar.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

okcancel said:


> Been napping for the past 4 hours. Oh maaaaan that felt good u_u


This.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Try to sleep which didnt work xD


----------



## Elliptical (Jan 9, 2012)

Went to Starbucks, came home, surfed the interwebz.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Listening to great music..


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Had a mini anxiety attack.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Made some lobster ravioli for dinner, and listened to a live Jean-Luc Ponty album :nw


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Keith said:


> Made some lobster ravioli for dinner, and listened to a live Jean-Luc Ponty album :nw


Lobster ravioli? Now THAT sounds awesome! :yes


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Blackvixzin said:


> Lobster ravioli? Now THAT sounds awesome! :yes


It is seriously awesome stuff!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Walked my doggie,had the rare occurrence of receiving some GOOD news over the phone,now indulging in SAS,cheesy American Idol and some supremely good coffee!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Watched a movie and had an awkward moment. Usual stuff for me.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I watched The Big Bang Theory & Parks and Recreation.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Watching the nature of things


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I was killing the quit. Afterwards, I brutally murdered a cheese quesadilla.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Shower. drink tea.


Why am I not getting around to morning things till 3pm? :/ lol


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

went around town doing chores.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

facebook, eating a sub, here.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Showered..yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Looked at memes >_> Anti-joke chicken is hilarious. 

Yay Friday nights!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Went to a movie with someone. 

Making strides, making strides.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Consumed massive amounts of Chinese food and coffee ice cream.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

watching the syfy channel
Merlin
Being Human

now its a repeat of Merlin


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

mayonnaise


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Surfed internet. Ate slice of Pizza. I live for the weekend


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

ate pizza for dinner - tombstone ftw


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

ate me some ravioli, with some pepsi. Listened to some music and watched some tv.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

having a nap


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Painted stuff!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Showered, nightly prayers, SAS, now going to bed.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Woke up.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Clean, watch tv, play an app game and journal


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Been out to the work program and did a tiny bit of shopping <.<; ..for the boyfriend.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a nap, woke up, made myself some peppermint tea and SAS.


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

played farmville on facebook


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Done homework, IM'ed, browsed the web, browsed SAS.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Played the bass, or tried to.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Washed the dishes, read updates on the local real estate market.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Losm said:


> Played the bass, or tried to.


You should get a second hand kid's size one like I said, it'd be a cool niche! and _way_ easier to play.

Just sayin':b


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> You should get a second hand kid's size one like I said, it'd be a cool niche! and _way_ easier to play.
> 
> Just sayin':b


Haha I'm considering it :b. Perhaps I'll start a trend, all thanks to Jimmy!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Driving lessons.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nap, drink of soda, SAS


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Came to the library. Been on the computer since xD


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ate a banana, called my mom, put on my face and pet the doggy. Called a friend.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

talked with a friend from the forum on msn


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

looked online for shoes, browsed SAS, chucked a ball around for the dog.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ate pizza and was creepin on sas :troll hehe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tried getting my net working :l


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Lifted some weights, listened to Iron Maiden.


----------



## Anthony45 (Jan 17, 2012)

Drove to the airport.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ate dinner and did some class prep for tomorrow.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Went to see Safe House the movie


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Watching I survived.....


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Gave the dog a bath.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Watch SNL.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cleaned my place


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wrote up a huge post then changed my mind and deleted it. :|


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Brushed my dogs teeth.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

chatted on here and listened to music


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Watched a movie.
Read some stuff on here.
Drank apple juice.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

walked to the corner store and bought a stick of gum


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Watched Miranda, read The Fellowship of the Ring and got into my pyjamas. ^^


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

got home from work and ate some lemon pudding o_o


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Talked to my Mom on the phone and had a long shower


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Made soup and watched anime.


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

Played Games the whole day, went to walmart, got home and resumed my daily grind.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Ate a hamburger and looked for a mmorpg to play.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

checked email, paced around the living room, ate a bit of ice cream, post here


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ate three bowls of cereal ,asked my brother for wifi password,drank some water,and watched TV


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Woken up, knocked over a glass containing juice.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Slacked off, worked on my project, played piano because I didn't want to do the project, worked on my project, had one sandwich, nearly killed my dog because he ate the other sandwich, posted on here, and worked on my project.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Watched people work out a fender bender in a most uncivil manner.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Went on facebook and Craigslist and came here for the first time in months!


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

Got hit in the head with a two by four .... again, why can't they throw the wood in the other direction! At least it didn't have nails in it again.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Drove back from the gym, changed into trackies and ugg boots because it's freezing!! And cuddled up on the couch with my daughter and watched tv


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watched anime.
Had an awesome and random conversation on xat xD
Posted on here and another forum
Talked to my mother~


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Worked out.
Eat some chicken. 
Played some MP3


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

read up on online freelance work. now I'm bored and hungry..


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

-reading through tinybuddha.com
-posting on this forum
-thinking


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Slept, picked a wedgie, rolled over, posted here, probs about to go get a donut.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Drove 15 minutes to get to this place I'm at now. Find out he isn't here. I've been going up and down in anger, probably due to a mixture of mistrust, sadness and confusion. I feel really hurt.

I also made coffee and poured up a glass of wine. I had dipped two cookies in the coffee and left a soggy half of one cookie on the bottom, which is now sitting in front of me on the coffee table next to the wine. I just made sticky rice and I'm letting it sit now as so all the water is absorbed. I also have a terrible headache and I took an aspirin for it because the Tylenol was all gone.

During all this I've been between looking up things on my computer and using my phone. I watched a stupid youtube video, which bored me and led me to log on to this site. I should be writing an article critique at the moment (I actually have the article open in the next tab) but as much as I know I _should_ I can't seem to drag myself into doing it. I keep glancing at the tab as I do pointless browsing.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

sat on this site


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Passed out and picked up about thirty dinner trays, gave a shower, and now I'm resting before I give another shower.

Oh, and I'm at work :b


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Finished at work, did dishes, paid bills, watered gardens, tied up vegetables, swept the floor, changed light bulbs and talked to cats...........all with one hand because i broke one arm on Weds. I'm not sure my doc would consider this "resting."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Made my bed had breakfast and stroked my cat.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

went to the bank only to realize it was closed, put on some nice smelling lotion, looked at receipts, ate some fries. Now on here.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

wasted precious time


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

saved the world, and had a number two... yeap i can sure multitask


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Aimlessly wandering around, looking for something to do. I enjoy and hate doing nothing.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Watch "Scatmambo" music video several times... eat my lunch...and look up riddles. Oh, and do my job some.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

internet...


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Cut my hair, ate dinner


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Co-Washed my hair and am still doing finger coils in my hair


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Cut the grass in front yard. Watered a little bit out there after. Took dogs out.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ate some soup, changed our pet birds' food & water, applied antibiotic to one of our injured birds, watched part of Charmed on Netflix, logged onto SAS.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

watched videos on youtube


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Put two strand twists in half of my hair and did not work on my take home midterm due tomorrow but just stared at it. I also ate popcorn....


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Picked up some floor mats and black ice for my car


----------



## 00mari (Jan 30, 2012)

Put some clothes to wash, helped my nephew make invitations for his super cool pretend party, and ate some chinese take-out.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Had some boiled eggs for dinner, made some coffee, caught up on some behind the scenes moderating.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I ate some tacos and took medications.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Avoided going to bed, looked at a bonfire, been stared out by my cat who wants to steal my seat (crafty bugger).


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Took a much needed shower, haha.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Posted a load of nonsense (well it did actually make sense) on here, after a four monthish absence.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I wrote a paragraph for my take home midterm.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

watched episodes of avatar on netflix


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Downloaded a bunch of mods for skyrim and ate food.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

Just finished golfing with my dad and brother and am now enjoying a cold beer.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Watching big brother spoilers


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just inflicting a little pain on myself. It was kind of refreshing actually.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watched anime
Eaten dinner


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

stare at this screen like always


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

read up on samples of resume objectives online/take down notes. when am i gonna fvcking finish this goddamn resume objective???!:mum:yawn:bash:fall


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I watched the first episode of the second season of the 'Sherlock' BBC series and nearly died of pure gratification.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Watched TV :blank


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

listened to music on youtube


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Had a very nice police officer come to my home so I could give him information about a cartoon/rpg forum site -that's luring in children like a venus flytrap traps flies - All cartoonie and bright-seemingly innocuous but FULL of sick porn stories. Also filed a report with a cybertip FBI site. Thank Goodness there are SOME safety nets still in this world!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been on a posting spree on SAS


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Drank a cup of coffee.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Atte, watched TV, watched music videos on Youtube, listened to music, surf the web


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Did heroin in the middle of a basejump before nailing the land and saving a baby from being knocked down by head butting a truck and it exploded and then I got a medal and then I had a piece of cake and then my shoe fell off.

Honestly.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

drank a lot


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Drove to the city to find the cinema was packed out in to cinemas so drove home and now I am here


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Ate a taco bell crunch wrap supreme and 4 tacos.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Been snortin' a line or two.

...in my dreams.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

Ate some lunch and started listening to Tchaikovsky.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

wooooooooooooorked


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

homework


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Ordered some food and talked to someone that I like a lot.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Talked with my parents; told them about my day. Cooled down.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I've listened to music, eaten, taken a shower. Mundane indeed.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

sweeped the garage, took a shower, tidied up the living room and now reading the forums


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Clocked out and drove home from work


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Other than my job duties, just chillin' out here and on YouTube.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Watching cat videos on YouTube.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

SAS, put away clothes, made bed, listen to music.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

internet O_O


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I was sleeping.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Watched Legend of Korra on tv


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Watched the Olympics, got bit by one of my cats and stopped a cat fight.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I was playing on XBox


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Exercised on the elliptical like a boss.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I watched Office Space after someone told me it was a good movie.

That was a damn lie.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> I watched Office Space after someone told me it was a good movie.
> 
> That was a damn lie.


I only watch it for that red stapler. It's magical.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


> I only watch it for that red stapler. It's magical.


Yeah most def...So uhh, I'm assuming you watched the whole movie?

Can you tell me how it ends, lol?  I only got to the point where they say Mike and the Indian dude have to get fired haha.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

The guy with the stapler literally burns the building to the ground and the main characters get away with all the trouble they got themselves into.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


> The guy with the stapler literally burns the building to the ground and the main characters get away with all the trouble they got themselves into.


Sh*t, that's along the lines of what I assumed would have happened. Guess, It was a good move to stop where I stopped.


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stared at my wall...than i decided to come on here.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Slept for 11 hrs, then came here. Haven't eaten any breakfast yet.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Went on Facebook and stalked the people I hate.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watched anime, watched Stargate, been on xat, posted on forums.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

played a quick match on league of legends.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I had dinner. There was aubergine in it. I hate aubergine. I hate it with all I have in me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

XBox and helped someone write a letter.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I had a bowl of cereal and watched TV


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Worked out and I've been stuffing my face ever since.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I was waking up and stalking people on Facebook.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sat on my butt lurking on SAS and went on Skype with my dad.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wrote more for my story, pinned a lot of stuff on Pinterest, and chatted with my sis on facebook.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I took a nap


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Won some cowboy boots on ebay. 
Ate 2 donuts. 
Wrote out how depressed I am.
Played some thread games on here.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

worked and chatted with someone special


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

nothing!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Watched a soccer match on TV (champions league qualifying phase). Now I'm upset and can't sleep. :wtf


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I cleaned up around my apartment and then lifted weights while I listened to The Joe Rogan Experience podcast.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Tried to sleep. It did not go well....


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Tried to sleep. It did not go well....


Leave work. Drive down a highway. Talk to cats. `Read my email. Answer emails. Look at the clock and say "I can't believe I'm still up when I promised myself I would go to bed on time tonight."


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Leave work. Drive down a highway. Talk to cats. `Read my email. Answer emails. Look at the clock and say "I can't believe I'm still up when I promised myself I would go to bed on time tonight."


That's what I think every night lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Latin, drove home with a friend, ate an apple.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

studied


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Sat up in bed agonizing in pain
Went to the laundry room, put on scrubs
Put vitamins and items in my pockets, put on my jacket and ID
Drove to work, arrived, talked to nurse
Did rounds, emptied a colostomy bag
Nurse asked if I wanted to over-staff, I said okay
Talked to a student that wanted to over-staff, said I needed to see my doctor
Worked for 20 minutes on another hall until relief arrived
Helped them transfer someone
Came home
Drank half a glass of mango smoothie
Drank some water and took my medicine and vitamins


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Absolutely nothing >.>


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Lurked on several sites
Looked through the gif thread
Drank juice
Watched a few videos


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Work.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

ordered body paint
put clothes on the horse
cooked chicken nuggets and chips


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Maths class
Run for the bus 
Boxing class (with awkward partner)
Run for the bus
Eat cookie
On to Zumba clinic (now ;_; )


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Brought back my motorcycle from the Service Station, gosh... costed nearly Rs.10,000


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

woke up!


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

g0t Anxiety said:


> woke up!


It is four in the damn afternoon, dude.


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

Playing Mario Kart 64


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Had a bath, put food in the oven


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Walk around alone, listening to music


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

sat on my foot till it fell asleep :L


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xbox


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Solved one of life's mysteries.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Killing zombies.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

woke up, had breakfast and sat online


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Drank tea, ate porridge and folded my clothes.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing. Frikkin' sister... I can't forgive and forget this excuse today.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Thrown away a bacon sandwich because I hadn't cooked it for long enough. :c


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Sleep -.-


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Went out with an old friend of mine, and he picked a pretty flower for me ^.^


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Listen to music in 1 ear on my ****ing broken in ear headphones (all 3 pairs i own have broke THIS week) wtf?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Ate dinner, lied in bed staring at the ceiling and feeling like absolute sh*t.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Watched some tv, tidied some clothes, packed my bag, got clothes ready for placement....now laying on my bed


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Smoked a roll up and it made me feel sick uke
I guess I really have given up, which is cool.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Slept... and then woke up.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Church, because I'm a good boy.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Procrastinated. Drank a cup of tea. Listened to some music.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Ate some foods, talked to a cute girl, annnnd listened to great musics.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I watched the Seahawks beat the Panthers 16-12


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Bored on my night shift, sat drinking tea and reading depressing SAS threads, wondering why the hell I keep coming here.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Gone to the store, ate.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Helped house-mates set up the basement for our Halloween party..... which I shall attend hopefully fair free of anxiety..... will have to as it is where I live!


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Did some running, submitted an assignment, browsed the web, listened to music, and now I'm posting on this forum lol.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Got up, had breakfast, got ready for work, tuned into the news, heard it's a holiday and undressed again.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

cammed with a guy from here


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ you serious?

I talked to people on the internet for the last hour since I have no friends.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i studied, listened to music, ate and read


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Eat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music while trying to wake up.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I played soccer.


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

Went to a bar, had a gin & tonic and a chicken wrap. Watched Bing Bang Theory while I ate.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

drove home and settled down for the day.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Watched L and O SVU


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

listened to music


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Tv tv and this


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

watched ghost in the shell the movie


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

A random girl asked me my name as I was walking past.

I told her and she said "_____, that's a pretty name" and I was all like okaaaay.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

responded to some messages, which took me about 10x longer than it should have


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> A random girl asked me my name as I was walking past.
> 
> I told her and she said "_____, that's a pretty name" and I was all like okaaaay.


Now that I think over my life. Every time a stranger has hit on me in public, they are always black women. Every single time. :con


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i walked to the park to play basketball, saw no one was playing, walked home, joined a forum that i shouldnt have and now here i am


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Watched American Horror Story!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Worked on a final exam crossword puzzle with a friend from class via text messaging. My dad will probably think I stayed up all night doing nothing and talking to my other friend.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Took a flight to NYC. Had a long chat with the information guy about the mta system. Now on a very bumpy bus.

Fun Fact: Assaulting the bus driver is a felony.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Made Pasta.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Last half of Economics 6th hour, went home, checked email, added new music to my ever growing collection... Man. I didn't do much productive stuff today. :/


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Lurked a gender war type thread, played ffr and listened to Cthulhu carols while singing along loudly. 
Need to start doing things in my life.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I slept


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Listened to music, made a burrito, went to the ATM.

That's about as exciting as it gets.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Talked to two actors from Degrassi via ustream and ate my mom's zaxby's meal plus mine's. I'm a fat piglet.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Counted how many hairs I have on my left middle finger. Turns out to be zero.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Did the ironing, watched Family Guy, made a hot drink, climbed into bed, and logged on here.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

watched a movie


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

I got back from my walk and now i'm eating bread after changing clothes.


----------



## one pathetic loner (Oct 17, 2012)

Drank beer, masterbated, popped a zit.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Ate dinner and assembled a "portfolio" for review tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music and snacked on a granola bar.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eaten dinner, watched part of the movie, watched anime, started replying to a roleplay post, posted on forums, played Pokémon Black 2 a bit.


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

Spend 30 minutes in my storage room looking for an extra iphone cable. Another 30 minutes in the same room wondering what else I could find.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Browsed SAS forums, chatted, listened to music, stared at a blank page in Microsoft Word wracking my brains over an essay WAAAY overdue.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I fed a stray cat!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Went through some lecture powerpoints for final tomorrow (no idea how to study for this one- it's not very technical at all), and drank green tea.


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Went through some lecture powerpoints for final tomorrow (no idea how to study for this one- it's not very technical at all), and drank green tea.


Tim Hortons! I wish they were near me, the nearest one is over an hour away


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Studied, made notes, studied, made more notes, tested myself.

Now I'm taking a bit of a break.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sleeping...........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got out of bed and posted on a couple forums.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Took a nice nap and time to study again soon.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lay on my bed and stare at the celling.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Wasted time on YouTube and sang karaoke with my favorite Broadway cast recordings.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

sleep and icecream


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Studied for the last hours.

20 mins spare time.

Now going to bed.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dance/Listen to Music before that I think I was watching Youtube videos and eating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate breakfast.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Studied for the last hours.
> 
> 20 mins spare time.
> 
> Now going to bed.


Hey! The same as yesterday.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Shower, TF2. BOOYAH!

No hw.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

- chatted with people
- scarfed down mexican food
- wrote part of an essay 
- looked at flights to Chicago


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

pastels said:


> Tv tv and this


This


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Got off the bus, ate deep dish pizza, ate chocolate, watching star wars: attack of the clones.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Same thing I've done all day. Randomly browsed the web to avoid having to do anything productive. If I don't try then I can't fail


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mowed the back paddock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flew to Boston for Lobster, wine, women and got back here just in time to make this post!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Watched CNN - ate chocolate brownies.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Procrastinated instead of studying


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

A shower and a percocet.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Shrimpy said:


> Procrastinated instead of studying


+1 and I'm still doing it. I've been doing it all day. Looks like I have only 2 days to do my coursework now


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sleeping,or dreaming...................


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

Submitted warranty work on cars.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Went to dinner with friends! I luuurve food


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Woooot!
Served drinks to people (major exposure)
Danced to christmas songs
Eaten lots of christmas cake


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Been putting yarn twists in my hair. Taking too long grrr and have been eating a bunch of Domino's pizza.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Woooot!
> Served drinks to people (major exposure)
> Danced to christmas songs
> Eaten lots of christmas cake


Sounds like a very successful night!!! :clap:boogie


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sat on here, sat on here some more, made some chicken, ate said chicken, made a salad, took a leak, currently eating salad while being back on here. 

Hold your applause...I know...party animal!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Overslept and ate pizza.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate breakfast.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i watched a video on youtube


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

Listened to music. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Overslept till noon.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Showered, ate "breakfast", and made awkward eye contact with the cable guy.


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

wathed TV and listened music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate a snack and made my bed.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Watched the sun come up and smoked my last cigarette.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Went to the movies, watched Wrecking Ralph with my sis and ate a bag of chips and chocolate..it has somehow eased my 'pissed at everything' mood.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watched part of the movie, watched some anime and played some Pokémon Black 2, and eaten some M&Ms, of course xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched football!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Browsed SAS


----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

drunk a cup of tea, eaten chocolate listened to music and hung around here


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

steamed a sweet potato, consumed it, consumed some some articles, and last but not least browsed SAS.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Watched Face Off and scratched an itch.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Tf2, guitar, vacuum the apartment, shower, and now I'm checking SAS forums.


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

playing games on the forum


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Listened to sad music and tried to get a new friend on here to chat with me. She won't.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

A new day has come  Opened up our shop, did some billing. Kept watching a seriously disciplined Traffic Cop in front of our shop.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Got the flight tracking page loaded up on my phone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate deviled eggs and watched some basketball.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Revelled in my christmas spoils then took a shower.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

YouTube -_-


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

rode a shuttle to LaGuardia, went through security, and now sitting at the gate waiting to board.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

uploaded pics on here.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Laid in bed trying to sleep. Failed. Now I have to get up in an hour.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tried to wake up, didn't succeed. :yawn


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

I've set up Google Calendar but then I realized I've got nothing to do except for going to school :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went to a few websites, ended up at this crap hole.


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

I made that.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Did some cleaning in my workspace and room today after the holidays lol. Put it off for way too long! And I've still got a bunch of organization and thinking to do before school starts again.


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

Not a whole lot. It`s getting late here so I am rolling one up and going to listen to some music. Maybe stay on here for a bit then go to bed I guess. Or maybe I should watch something..hmmm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Drank and browsed AS and SAS


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Fell into a ****ing mental hole.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Woke up, went to look outside, saw that it's raining, showed my cat and sat at the computer.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Worked on a charcoal drawing...I'm so sleepy from falling asleep at 6 am everyday I have no more energy to do anything.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snacked on some stuff.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dropped my girlfriend off at the airport and drove to Woodfield mall.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Showered, SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Played Guild Wars, listened to music, Skyped, and browsed the interwebs.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

tried to install paintribbon on desktop. did not have right .net framework. read about .net frameworks. read about the Theory of Khazar ancestry of Ashkenazi Jews and about a new study which supports it. browsed SAS threads.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Customized the look of my profile and been answering some threads.


----------



## ayako (Apr 15, 2012)

laughed cuz i was asked to tell my oppinion about the chat to which i dont have access
lay down on my bed cuz i couldnt breathe well and take some meds
i went to mass and read the reading
chat at an other forum to have a better mood
posting things with the hope it might get me back to chat so i can talk to my friends again


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been cleaning, chatting and cleaning again; and painted 4 walls


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

All I've been doing for the past hour is laying in my bed and browsing these forums, lol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Videogames, chatted people, worked on a song, listened to some Nightwish, sketched, browsed SAS. 

It may seem like a productive hour, but I feel as dead as a zombie right now.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Drank coffee and swore at the digital cable box.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Checked email. None  talked with parents. Then checked email again. Nothing.


----------



## KentuckyFan (Dec 12, 2012)

Watching conspiracy videos on youtube.


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

Been listening to music. Damn I feel lazy.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Listened to music, watched a motivational video, attempted to do work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched basketball.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Logged on here, started watching lotr, and ate some Cheetos. Very productive, Id say. :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Had a mini-emotional breakdown that I had to lock down on cause I'm with my mom. So a silent breakdown.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

joined this site


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

what happened to this thread??? lol. randomly forgotten for a month after getting past 100 pages long? :sus

Just finished writing an 8 page paper, now chillaxing with some dark chocolate truffles whilst browsing SAS.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Ate dinner. Crapped it out. Or maybe t'was was lunch that got evacuated. Then got bored. Now I'm here.


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Checked email, ate dark chocolate, studied some physiology, now messing around in the just for fun forum.


----------



## Young Money (Feb 6, 2013)

Procrastinating a paper that is due tomorrow.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Dexamp!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Dick around on the internet and play some GW2.


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Finished Playing 12hrs Of Sims, Ate Cake, Came On Here


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Lunch or supper break @ work.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This thread keeps disappearing for random periods of time lol. 
I've taken a shower, eaten dinner, wrote a little, and finally organized my PMs. Feels good to have everything in neat little folders.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Made some lemon water and green tea, cleaned the bathroom sink, brushed my hair, watched a few minutes of TV, edited a cover letter, covered my face in olive oil, sent a PM and trolled the forums. Now off to take a shower.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

drank dandelion tea
listened to rap
apathetically looked at hentai
wondered what the hell happened to my sex drive
ate baby carrots 
listened to rap
creeped


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Listened to an album
Rage quit a game
Contemplated murder
Spinned on my chair

So bored.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cleaned the turtle tank, browsed art online whilst listening through a mix CD before giving it to a friend, zoned out and contemplated the meaning of life, drank some milk.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Raped and Pillaged a small fishing village.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted a lot while listening to music.


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

Had coffee, studied Italian, clicked around uselessly, and picked out a movie for tonight.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Ate a frozen dinner for the first time in months and it exceeded my expectations although the bits of chicken tasted like… not chicken.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Work
Grocery
Cooked dinner
Beer
Internet
B)


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Took a shower
Sent a message
Sat and stared at my screen while feeling lonely


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Woke up. Too lazy to go get my cereal and eat breakfast.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

pretty much all wasted on sas


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

I was on whatsapp with a friend, showered, made myself ready and i am on here now.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Play some lego city undercover for wii u 

its really fun!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sat out in the filtered sunshine.
SASed
Read some articles
Watched YouTube clips of old sitcoms.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Believe me; you don’t want to know what I’ve been up to in the past hour… yeah


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

watched teen titans on boomerang,ate dinner,read manga,surffed the web.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Became slightly besotted with a packet of walnuts, painted my toes (Covent Garden), listened to music, this site :duck and Dog sitting. Rock n Rolllll


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Answered a couple of pm's and steaming a movie called "Identity Theft" which im abouts to go watch after I post on a couple more threads


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

**** all


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ aww...

... I've listened to some of Justing Timberlake's music. It's really, really going on my nerves.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Went for a run, ate something, and now attempting to read, instead of spending time on the internet doing nothing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Got home from choir, edited my song more, posted on SAS.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

made some tea, then read some research articles for this report, how fun! :/ SAS is so much more interesting tho


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Play cod zombies.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Didn't sleep.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Furiously masturbated for 30 minutes while watching He-man: Masters of the Universe. Last 30 mins i spent digging a hole in the backyard which I'll fill the next hour.


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Finished cooking


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Filled the first hole i just dug in my backyard. Now I just started digging an even bigger hole right next to my old hole. Probably gonna fill the second hole tomorrow. Why? Because it's not good to have deep holes in your backyard.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Took a walk in a grave yard. It's amazing how the hundred+ year old stones still look brand new.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

thought about someone and watched MANvsGAME Livestream because he's awesome


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

was reading benjamin Franklin's autobiography then came on here


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Watered my backyard and got the greatest idea ever; pushed my garden hose through my irritating neighbors window without turning it off and left the area.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

workout, eat


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

rode my bike for 1.5 hours.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Thought about my meaningless existence.

Made some ramen


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Waited for Game of Thrones episodes to fast forward so I could watch the "Inside the Episode" things at the ends, and ate salad in the meantime.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I went to the Doctor and started on the laundry, fun day :sigh


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Been answering 2 days worth of pm's for the past 2 hours-3 hours  [I love it rly] :yes
[Bought a new game on steam so I wasnt rly online yesterday] xD 
Mount and blade is EPIC!!! every1 buy it nowwww :yes ^_^


----------



## Tothegrave (May 9, 2013)

watch TV, chill, music


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I cleaned the kitchen!


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Contemplated baking cookies, went to kitchen to find ingredients for cookies, didn't have all the ingredients to bake cookies, got pissed the **** off because I really want some ****ing cookies, and now I'm watching Tosh.0


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Nothing worth doing.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Watched Doctor Who!!


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

- tried napping
- mind overload
- back to lurking
- waiting for temp ban


----------



## shiningknight (May 12, 2013)

Went to the gas station and got a pack of cigarettes, played some Castlevania on my 3DS, and watched a little bit of Dennis Leary's No Cure For Cancer on Youtube.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I've started flushing my sinuses everyday:


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Demolished a 30-story apartment building


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

ate lunch, cut up some old slippers that had sequins & beads that i could use for crafting.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Went to a doctor's appointment
Dropped off a CV
Browsed these forums
Made some toast


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Music
Made someone vomit
Browse tumblr


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Ate cheese pizza and played Tera


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

walked.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Printed out some forms, gotten into a yelling match with my mother and brother, texted my friend, drank a lot of liqueur, posted on SAS.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

attempted to get 1 last coin to finish a level of super mario 64...finally got it...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fixed my steering wheel
Ate dinner
Did a little homework
Listened to some music
Browsed SAS


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

watched the LA Kings beat the SJ Sharks
read a letter, torn favorite pages from a magazine


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Played Freerice while listening to What's Going On in its entirety.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Made a hot drink
Watched The Simpsons
Played Tetris
Browsed the net


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Typed up a paper while listening to the South Park version of Cher's Believe


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nothing.......


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I watched Futurama on netflix, and ate crackers.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Been on here, listened to music.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Listened to movie tracks, pinned funny images on Pinterest, and fixed up my latest chapter of an old Harry Potter fic of mine.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Woke up and ate ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Watched QI , did some knitting.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Shower and waste time on this site.


----------



## impossibru (May 14, 2013)

fapalaloza


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

nothing


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

writing, browsing here


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

reading other peoples post


----------



## Renalady (May 2, 2013)

Rejected sex from my husband cause he did not shower...and ill admit also because I wasn't in the mood...never really am since I'm usually tense and too anxious. Despite not hwoering being a good reason, I feel bad rejecting him.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Tried to sleep, failed miserably, ate like 37 Oreos, watched the Cosby show, took a bath, listened to my very old neighbors have very loud sex, contemplated gouging out my eardrums, and now I'm just lying in bed.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ate breakfast and browsed SAS.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Got up got my breakfast from Tims drove around listening to 1999 Phil hendrie reruns


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

TryingMara said:


> Ate breakfast and browsed SAS.


Breakfast at this hour? I've heard everything now.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Breakdown.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

pacing around the house


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ate a bowl of cereal.
Sat out in the sun.
Sassed it up.


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)

made some food.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Drove from work to the supermarket, bought a few things, drove home, had a shower, made a snack, got into bed with said snack, switched laptop on, and here I am.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Shoot a bunch of people in the throats with arrows in chivalry If I had $9 I'd buy it.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pinned a bunch of Harry Potter stuff on Pinterest and listened to movie tracks


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Getting to know my bathroom


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Saved the world and ate french fries.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The world has already been saved so I am sitting in front of the computer.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I was asleep.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Woke up from a nights sleep


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Listening to Biffy Clyro live in Londonderry. What a band... !!!!!

Getting sorted for tomorrows events.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Layed on my bed with my hot laptop sitting on me burning my balls, drank a few sodas.

Last hour for me, how about you


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

listened to http://www.di.fm/chillout and browsed the SAS forums.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

doing homework


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Got home from karate practice. Laughed with my family. Shut myself in my room. Surfed the net. 

I feel productive.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Watched Shameless and peed.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Filtered my Nickel Sulfate bath of small crystals and planted a new seed crystal with a wonderful lattice structure. Hope this one stays true to form !

Watered my pepper plants.

Gave my cats a treat.

And watched the most disturbing video I have ever seen about being caught masturbating ??


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

browsed the internet


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I masturbated and drank a Leinenlager


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Cleaning up my dog's pee!


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lay in bed with a hot chocolate and my laptop, browsing the net.


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)

Cooked a feast for breakfast, went out back and smoked a cigarette.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I slept.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Watching Tv,eating cookies and drinking tea out of my new Ben 10 mug.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

shaved, showered, brushed teeth


----------



## Homestuckian (May 29, 2013)

Been in school =_=
Also rp'ed with some friends


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

ate cereal and took my dog a bath


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Watched britains got talent (still watching it atm) woo


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Got ready to go to the LCBO, then realized the nearest one closes at 9  So i went to the ATM and got cigarettes. Came back in a bad mood and locked myself in the room.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

rolled a blunt and now waiting for the parents to go to bed


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

how aboutttttttt what am I doing rite now!!!

Eating takeaway pizza and chips with my dog OM NOM NOM


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Got a few cans of kronenbourg, gonna get drunk on my own on a Monday, woo. Don't judge me, i'm feeling low and this might lift my spirits.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I took a walk and then started watching Daniel Deronda.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Watched Beetlejuice twice and drank a diet coke


----------



## why do I do this 2 myself (Jun 3, 2013)

Let my cat inside because I heard 2 other cats fighting and I didn't want him to get involved, fed my cat, went to the bathroom, brushed my teeth, went on numerous sites on the internet, posted on SAS, drank some water, rocked back and forth while listening to radio static (maladaptive daydreaming), posted on SAS again... that's pretty much it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woke up, Listened to music, posted on this piece of **** forum.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

applied for a job doing what I actually know how to do. the salary could make quite a difference in my life. it would double what I make now. i could stop worrying so much. I could move to a place I actually want to be. I could take as many classes as I want, and in the evenings, like, around other people, which would help me to curb my natural tendency to isolate myself. 

it's an international firm, so that could be exciting.....

it was advertised on craigslist by a "staffing" firm.....it could be one of those red herring, dangling carrot type things, but even so, i've asked them to keep me in the running for similar positions as they become available. I'm daring to hope.....

now. it's time to do laundry. I had to go make a special underwear purchase today. I detest going commando. so uncomfortable.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Ate
Killed
Prayed


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Vacuumed. 
Washed dishes.
Put on makeup (it's putting lipstick on a pig but meh).
Looked at menus online of some restaurants I want to go to.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Woke up.
Ate burrito.
Posted on SAS.
****ed around on YT.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

walked back home from park. 
drank some more wine. 
texted FWB saying don't want to **** anymore, but want to remain friends. He's copascetic (sp?) agreed to it before. made some decisions.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Listening to my favourite podcast.... Mental Illness Happy Hour... Except for the past four hours or so


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Posted on these forums and enjoyed seeing that my thread is still going strong!!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Booked jersey


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Played games.. D:


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

sneezed like 100 times. sigh.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> sneezed like 100 times. sigh.


Bless you my son. :b


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Read a Globe and Mail article.
Watched a YT video.
Did some sit-ups.
Looked out the window several times, wondering if I should go outside.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Bless you my son. :b


You're the first person to have said that all day! :')


----------



## Imagined (Jun 9, 2013)

Nothing but listened to music


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

facebook and eaten an orange


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Took a shower, taught my sister a dance...that's it.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Polished off a half-pint of rum and a "cherry" strudel with a suspicious-looking golden filling, the only one in the box. And now I'm feeling golden (and red-faced). And oh-so-accomplished!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Mentalpod podcast binge


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Finally had a shave, and had a nice shower, thought about what to eat for supper


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Took a shower, called my grandfather and now I'm going to make breakfast.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Reading.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I took the longest bubble bath of my existence, and now I'm stuffing my face with pizza and wine.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

got out of bed. :teeth


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sat in the boot of a car on Skype.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Fought rush hour traffic to get home from work.
Made coffee.
Logged in here.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Watching a film


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Something i'm regretting, but would regret even more had it never been said.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watched Coronation Street, posted on forums, watched an episode of Weiss Kreuz, drank a yazoo milkshake, reheated some pasta for lunch, talked to mum a bit, got some chops from the freezer.

That's it~


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Posted on forums  but hour before that League of legends!!! woo  
(Awsome game) :yes


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Went to my tanning salon and got a session, then stopped at my credit union!


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Met up with my cousin who I haven't seen in 16 years, last time was our grandmother's funeral, can't believe it was 16 years ago seems like yesterday sometimes.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dat Gyul said:


> Met up with my cousin who I haven't seen in 16 years, last time was our grandmother's funeral, can't believe it was 16 years ago seems like yesterday sometimes.


ooooo!!!! nice ^_^ I have family in America and New zealand i've never seen before xD (They had a lucky escape mwaha)

Hope ur little reunion went well!! ^_^

and hmm in the last hourrrrr i've watched Americas got talent (its shown late at night in England when every1s gone to sleep :lol xD


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Read a few chapters of an online manga.
Went through 25% of a Powerpoint on electrolytes. 
Ate some grapes.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> ooooo!!!! nice ^_^ I have family in America and New zealand i've never seen before xD (They had a lucky escape mwaha)
> 
> Hope ur little reunion went well!! ^_^
> 
> and hmm in the last hourrrrr i've watched Americas got talent (its shown late at night in England when every1s gone to sleep :lol xD


Thank you, it did go well. I met her two daughters for the first time and it's amazing how much her eldest looks like her.


----------



## Aculaismyfriend (Jul 12, 2011)

Realized I'm getting old...


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

Play videogame


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Breaked my head on a programming problem.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Sung old songs as loud as I could.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music and posted on this POS site.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Listened to music and posted on this POS site.


About the same, except add in "cleaned my room and got some cough drops before posting on this POS site."


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tried to sleep, can't, so now lurking this forum...


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Went to a doctor appointment.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I never even made it out of my pyjamas today. I basically sat on my bed in a sea of cheetos and skittles and watched terrible 80s movies all day.

Fun. Fun.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I reheated leftover stir-fry, watched an episode of The Simpsons, and cleaned up my filthy kitchen.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only just woke up 1pm Zzzzzz lol xD I went to bed at like 5am tho to be fair ^_^
WELL I did wake up like an hour ago but my dog was laid with her head on me for snugglesss


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Debated my age with someone.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Trying to fall asleep.


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

Talked to two of my friends on whatsaap, while lying in bed wondering why my life is so crappy!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Made coffee,watch Cops.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ate a leftover taco that had way too much sour cream. posted on SAS.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Pretty much nothing.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Made dinner for my mother. 
Made brownies.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sleeping, woke up, had a cigarette, made coffee, came here, wrote this.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

More like last 3 or 4 hours:
- Had Thai noodle soup for breakfast
- Showered and brush teeth, got dressed
- Went to the bank, deposited all but $80
- Went to Wal-Mart and then Staples, spent about $65 on various items

Gonna get a haircut and mail some stuff later this afternoon.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Ate two chocolate truffles and a toffee, drank a can of Coke Zero.
Went through two stacks of flashcards I made on the heart and haemodynamics. 
Read some fiction, Reddited, watched a clip on Youtube, came to SAS.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Watched A-T,and yeah thats all.....


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Played Max Payne 3 online. I'm actually starting to feel comfortable enough to use my headset and converse with the other gamers. About time...


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

cooked a mushroom risotto and arranged a date :O


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

nml said:


> cooked a mushroom risotto and arranged a date :O


Neat! Good luck with the date!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Played Max Payne 3 online. I'm actually starting to feel comfortable enough to use my headset and converse with the other gamers. About time...


I never even got to play Max Payne 3, I let my sister try it out before me and she must of done something to it because it won't play. No scratches or anything, I'm seriously thinking about trying to trade it in lol. Maybe I can get away with it.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Neat! Good luck with the date!


yeah, trying out different risottos is fun. and thanks man 

watched tv and drank tea. A less interesting hour.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Played with my cat. =O.O=


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> I never even got to play Max Payne 3, I let my sister try it out before me and she must of done something to it because it won't play. No scratches or anything, I'm seriously thinking about trying to trade it in lol. Maybe I can get away with it.


Ah, that's too bad. The online multiplayer is really fun, I tend to play it way more on Xbox Live how ever. That'd be hilarious if you actually got away with trading it in. lol


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

uhhhhh, drove a car from a auto shop to the house i live in.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Bored1993 said:


> uhhhhh, drove a car from a auto shop to the house i live in.


Bravery! I won't even walk to the corner store I'm so nervous! hehe


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Ah, that's too bad. The online multiplayer is really fun, I tend to play it way more on Xbox Live how ever. That'd be hilarious if you actually got away with trading it in. lol


Lol I think I'll get a friend to try it, they know me in that Gamestop. If I mess up my cred there I'll have to do my game shopping at...(shudders) Game Mania...like who shops at Game Mania lol.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Working.


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Doing household chores, doing my assigns. wth its supposed to be my free time


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> Lol I think I'll get a friend to try it, they know me in that Gamestop. If I mess up my cred there I'll have to do my game shopping at...(shudders) Game Mania...like who shops at Game Mania lol.


"Game Mania" That name is just... LOL


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Woke up at 6:am, couldn't sleep anymore, got up, ate cereal, watched the three stooges for a bit and now I'm trying to think of a way to make the time pass..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Eaten a double chocolate muffin & posted on these forums


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I cried for an hour in the bathroom as they took my pets away. I didn't even get to say goodbye.

Who am I going to talk to now? Who am I going feed in the mornings and take care of? Who am I going quietly observe each night when I'm lying on my bed?

They took away my friends.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> I cried for an hour in the bathroom as they took my pets away. I didn't even get to say goodbye.
> 
> Who am I going to talk to now? Who am I going feed in the mornings and take care of? Who am I going quietly observe ever night when I'm lying on my bed?
> 
> They took away my friends.


Why did they take them?
Was it your turtles?


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> I cried for an hour in the bathroom as they took my pets away. I didn't even get to say goodbye.
> 
> Who am I going to talk to now? Who am I going feed in the mornings and take care of? Who am I going quietly observe ever night when I'm lying on my bed?
> 
> They took away my friends.


OMG! :squeeze Hang in there!


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Tinkering with my camera and photoshop.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Why did they take them?
> Was it your turtles?


I can't afford to take care of them anymore, and I'm also moving away for college this Friday. My mum doesn't want to take care of them in my absence. Yes, they were my turtles. I've had them for almost 6 years.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> I can't afford to take care of them anymore, and I'm also moving away for college this Friday. My mum doesn't want to take care of them in my absence. Yes, they were my turtles. I've had them for almost 6 years.


Sorry..


----------



## ellz (Aug 24, 2013)

Listen to the same song over and over again...


----------



## Danielle99 (Apr 24, 2013)

Woke up from a little nap and watched some tv!


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

posted video random thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music and posted on this POS site...


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Been on Facebook with the girly crew
Had dinner


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Made two egg sandwiches and ate them. How exciting.



yummynoodles said:


> posted video random thing


That's one of the funniest gifs I've ever seen :b


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Turned my place upside down looking for a restore disk only to realize this computer didn't come with one.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

spoke aloada ****e lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Chatted with a friend, and then took a shower in my dorm's sink. Yes, my sink. I shampooed my hair and almost got my head stuck under the tiny faucet while I rinsed it out. Then I put on deodorant, sprayed myself with body spray, and changed into pj's. 

Either I'm stupid, crazy, or ridiculously lazy.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cooked a huge fish. Ate it.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Washed the dishes.
Made and eating a salad (yes, _after _I washed the dishes- there was a giant pile and I just didn't want to eat till it was gone).
Chatting with SAS friend.
Listening to radio.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

carried on fun text conversation with a buddy.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Ate some soup.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Watched pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## bananamango (Aug 31, 2013)

Chatting with some amazing people here at SAS.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Vote in the Australian election.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Drank a chocolate Yazoo milkshake while replying to some Vms and Pms and now im unleashing myself on the forummmmms!! to post lots of random stuff mwahaha


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Made myself an enormous cup of coffee and I plan on later repotting some of my dieing aloes. 



yummynoodles said:


> posted video random thing


:teeth:teeth:teeth



AceEmoKid said:


> Chatted with a friend, and then took a shower in my dorm's sink. Yes, my sink. I shampooed my hair and almost got my head stuck under the tiny faucet while I rinsed it out. Then I put on deodorant, sprayed myself with body spray, and changed into pj's.
> 
> Either I'm stupid, crazy, or ridiculously lazy.


This is called a *****'s bath. Apparently they used to do a quick wash in public toilets for their next clients. Perhaps the fourth probable reason you have taken one is you are a *****. Something to think about...


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Drank a chocolate Yazoo milkshake while replying to some Vms and Pms and now im unleashing myself on the forummmmms!! to post lots of random stuff mwahaha


Hi Monkey!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Hit the snooze on my phone about ten times...ate some cereal...drank some vitamin water....listening to music....and posting/browsing SAS. ^^


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Straightened my hair.
Plucked my eyebrows.
Made breakfast (honey Greek yogurt with banana, and my second coffee this morning).
Resuscitated my phone and read the texts.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bought a handbag, DAB portable radio, volvic flavoured water, flavoured spring water, dinner, cereal, crisps.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Woke up.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

woke up
showered
drinking coke/milk


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Reheated some chicken
Smoked
Generally just lurked on forums x_x


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

watched the purge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

drove home from school
sas

thats it. i should do something...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I was part of a team that managed to slay the mighty female dragon, Nånåmj. :yay
Unfortunately the battle drained most of my 50 hit points.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

did a skype call xD


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Worked from about 8 a.m. until about 10 p.m. Since then, I have been snacking and trying to wake up, which isn't working.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sat at my desk, staring at the computer screen, deciding whether I should go to bed or not.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> Sat at my desk, staring at the computer screen, deciding whether I should go to bed or not.


Never!!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Never!!


:haha That's hilarious!


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Robbed a bunch of Florentines in Assassin's Creed, then made pasta.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

talked to bf on the phone, watched music videos, rode out a panic attack, worked on homework, sas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pulled out some weeds.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Chatted with a friend, and then took a shower in my dorm's sink. Yes, my sink. I shampooed my hair and almost got my head stuck under the tiny faucet while I rinsed it out. Then I put on deodorant, sprayed myself with body spray, and changed into pj's.
> 
> Either I'm stupid, crazy, or ridiculously lazy.


How big was the sink alex? dang


----------



## Daisy Mae (Mar 31, 2013)

Listened to music, replied to an email and sneezed repeatedly.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

sat here


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watched anime, eaten some dinner, played sudoku and watched part of a movie.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

started my work day


----------



## BreezyBre (Sep 4, 2013)

I ate a mini loaf of banana bread, fell asleep for 10 minutes and then talked to my roommates.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Skype with my friend
Currently watching Ink Master


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Had some orange juice, a yogurt parfait, and talked on skype with a couple friends =p


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Chocolate milkshake, vm, pm and gmail \(^_^)/ and about to do a lil skyping then its time forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr GAMING!!!
League of legends im cominggggg!!!


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Ate whilst sat at computer then continued to sit at computer. All day everyday...


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Ate, studied a little, mindlessly went on my computer.


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

Ate a tuna sandwich and swam a couple of laps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Got off the bus


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Finished doing chores xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Baked samosas
~ Vaporized herb
~ Watched EPL games
~ Stretched


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Played Secret of Mana.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Nunuc said:


> Played Secret of Mana.


+1 Internets to you sir


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Ate a sandwich, entertained my cousin's with the gift of song and dance to Miguel's How Many. Griped about my sister having GTAV before me, and called my mother.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Ate a sandwich, entertained my cousin's with the gift of song and dance to Miguel's How Many. Griped about my sister having GTAV before me, and called my mother.


Ate a sandwich, entertained my cousin's with the gift of song and dance to Miguel's How Many. Griped about my sister having GTAV before me, and called my mother. *squawk*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Finished dropping kids off, drove home, ate dinner, talked to my besty


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

drove to the bike shop
bought some new bike calipers
drove back
(i should've gone to a closer bike shop if it took me an hour to just do that)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Vacuumed and cleaned the dorm room. With extensive scrutiny on my side of the room.  I feel like a domestic housewife or something. But it was a constructive way to exert energy. I feel satisfied.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Lay on my bed and just lay on my bed


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

watched an episode of under the dome, checked facebook, listened to the civil wars poison and wine


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Talked to my friend :3


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Painted my nails, browsed SAS, skype chatted with a random person.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Working on my commission but agh god it's taking forever.
Damn shading


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

been working


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Posted on the forums?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mowed the lawn.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Superfood said:


> Read The Aviation Herald, watched Aircrash Confidential, ate carob.


Have you ever notice that TV on a weekend is arse? Nothing ever comes from Friday or Saturday.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

talked to randoms on omegle. Received schooling on the correct preparation of matcha tea, learnt about the jazz scene in Colombia (growing) and found out about the codex seraphinianus.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Had peaceful sleep before my next morning of 9 o'clock classes.

....haha, just kidding. Silly people. Sleep is for the weak.

Instead I am listening to various doom metal songs whilst reading articles about pedophilia I found on JSTOR. I've been in love with JSTOR ever since my music teacher introduced me to it.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

woke up about 30 minutes ago, since then i've been thinking about how much of an unmotivated and lazy piece of **** i am.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhh woke up lol


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

yeah woke up. threw out the trash.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Browsed the net and reheated a burger I was too full to eat before.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

^ adding to a convo as always, yes yes


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Eat, be dizzy and nauseated, be incredibly emotionally unstable for no good reason, get extremely anxious about how unstable and weird I may have come across. Fun times.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

work


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Made a cool outfit on Battlefield Heroes 









and replied to a few stuff \(^_^)/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Bused home from work
~ Configured my mom's Ipad so she can begin getting a feel for it
~ Listened to music


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Had some tea and weetabix. Went up to my room and listened to music while being on my laptop.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Midterm, which was overhyped. The prof. told us it would be very specific, with names, dates, places, laws, etc. But it was mostly conceptual and term based, except one or two names. I was expecting a serious MC section, perhaps 50 questions, next to a 5 paragraph essay. Instead we had 5 MC, 4 short response (1-3 sentence definitions; I opted 3 on every one just to be safe), and an essay question (although I only got 2 and a half paragraphs done, which I'm worried about). But that portion makes sense considering the class is only 50 minutes long. I hope she doesn't grade the essay too harshly, or I'm screwed. I'm sure I did well on the other 2 sections, though.

I'm mad she made us over-prepared. I could have spent all yesterday relaxing and NOT being a sleep deprived recluse taking notes and re-reading the textbook all day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Went to breakfast with my sister and saw the Metallica movie.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Washed dishes, sweep the floors, throw the trash out, feed the cat, put away the toys, clean the tables.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a lot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Laundry, cleaning, listening to music & the news


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Searched desperately for some decent abandoned places I can film without getting my legs chewed off by guard dogs.. I ended up looking for ghost towns, naturally there aren't really any decent ones in the UK, they make use of the land here after all especially in England. There were a couple of interesting places I noted in France and Spain but I can't go there really right now. :'(


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Nothing but listening to music :3


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Watch TV and surf the web.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Watch the all the dishes in house.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music and had a snack.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Toook a shower


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Ate dinner and surf the web.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

You may have read some of it how time does fly


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Offload 2 trailers at work


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Started inking a Twilight Sparkle drawing I did on the inside of cup of noodles box (I didn't have any thick, giant papers with me at school, so I settled for cardboard). Also responding to messages on OkCupid, even though I really want to get back to eating cookie butter and listening to Ulrich Schnauss.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I walked for 2 hours hoping that my depression would go away...it didn't.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eaten food and watched anime.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Something very dirty and sinful...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Watched tv


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Went to church


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's 2pm and I just finished eating breakfast. I feel gross.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Played Madden 2012 with my young Cousins. Got my *** beat!


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Internet,fold clothes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Setup and organized things for my mom on her Ipad
~ Half watched Barclay's Premier League games
~ Stretched


----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

Lay in bed.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Watched some of Alien Resurrection, turned on the light in my fish aquarium, and ate dinner.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Drank... alcohol


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

SAS, talked to my grandparents, watched the news, tried to cheer myself up.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cried, got drunk.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pike Queen said:


> Watched some of Alien Resurrection, turned on the light in my fish aquarium, and ate dinner.


I watched some of Alien Resurrection too, lol.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

watched Gurren Lagann


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Realized that I have chapped lips, then decided I'm too lazy to go to the store for chapstick.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Done one of my eleven pieces of coursework -.-


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

cmed said:


> Realized that I have chapped lips, then decided I'm too lazy to go to the store for chapstick.


This is a pet peeve of mine, especially with the colder weather coming in.. Lanolin oil and a cheap, soft headed toothbrush for exfoliating gets them back into shape.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Chores ugh


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

dontwaitupforme said:


> This is a pet peeve of mine, especially with the colder weather coming in.. Lanolin oil and a cheap, soft headed toothbrush for exfoliating gets them back into shape.


Thanks for the tip. I'll investigate this further tomorrow.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

well the clock just went back here in the UK, so I guess I've gained an hour in the last hour


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Homework uke


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Showered
~ Put On The Sunderland vs. Newcastle Game
~ Rang The Bank To Close The Savings Account I No Longer Use


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watched anime
Posted on forums.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Wrote up an Objective and methodology for one of the clients that my supervisor deals wth. Just had his IPOS meetng which is short for Indvidual Plan of Service. They have to be done annually setting up Objectives the client wants to achieve for the year. After my supervisor looks it over I will input it into the med record computer into his Ipos plan and get the medicaid authos so my supervisor can bill it when he meets with the consumer weekly.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Woke up o.o


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Walked round local park three times then made some tea.


----------



## newsflashmrwizard (Oct 27, 2013)

Nothing productive.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Made some salad and then did my laundry for the first time. I'm nervous the machine will overflow or malfunction. :/


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

Watched "All hollows eve" low budget horror movie with a clown in it, twas okay.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Put in a load of laundry & searched some job ads online


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Woke up .n.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I woke up


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I actually showered and cleaned my room, to an extent. This is a big deal for me.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

1. Froze my balls off
2. Got gas, since, you know, my car is on E practically 24/7
3. Went to Walgreens to pick up some pics I had printed
4. Got coffee!
5. Froze my balls off
6. Came home


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Took out some trash
- Shopped at Walmart
- Picked up a package at the post office


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Listened to music


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

woke up, stumbled around groggy stubbing my toe and knocking my arms on things, made coffee, sat on on bed with laptop, made this post.

oh and its 1:42am.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Played guitar
- Watched Bundesliga
- Answered questions on OkCupid


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

jasiony said:


> Watched "All hollows eve" low budget horror movie with a clown in it, twas okay.


Haha! :lol that sounds like a good idea, maybe i'll watch a crappy horror film


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Drank some beer.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

sleep


----------



## Tom The Beast (Nov 25, 2013)

Browsed/responded to threads on this forum, thought a lot.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gone on Facebook.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Had second breakfast.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Talked to a friend


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Watching Dr Phil on Youtube.


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

Did my laundry and watched a few episodes of Dexter now chillin' on SAS before bed


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Slept


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Shaved
- Watched Footy
- Downloaded shows
- Exercised


----------



## mind flip (Aug 27, 2012)

Stare at my homework.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Made tea and sandwich. Consumed tea and sandwich. Read this place.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Gone to Burger King,talk to guy on dating site.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Bought Chinese food
- Watched a movie
- Edited my OkCupid profile & sent out a couple messages
- Played guitar


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nothing, couldn't sleep, shoulder hurts


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Finally recorded the vocals for the collaboration, gave my parts of the storyboard to my group members, uploaded an old song to soundcloud.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Wrote a new song
~ Watched a film
~ Answered questions on Okcupid
~ Stretched


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Laundry
~ Resume tweaking
~ MP3 player loading


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to really good music. :boogie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gone to corner store.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Slept, woke up, bought an airsoft gun, drank hot chocolate, listened to music


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Took a bath . _ .


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

listened to music, checked my mail and SAS.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

ate chocolate cake with nutella, tidied up my desk a bit, and i'm gettin ready to start studying!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Sat under a blanket with a hot water bottle because I'm forzen


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Had cereal and now in bed watching Fulham vs Aston Villa on SS.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Napped


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Stuck in traffic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to good music.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

Made a beef roast and put it in the oven to cook a long time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Made a wrap for lunch
~ Read
~ Listened to Burning Spear


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Posting crap on S.A.S


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Played guitar & ate


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Took a shower
Smoked a joint
Ate some food
Cried


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Studying and slowly buildin up anxiety for another one of them presentations again. And this.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Watching One Foot in the Grave, spoke to my mum, tried to photograph a rainbow with my new camera.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I watched Netflix , it was really exciting


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Laid in bed and thought about life.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

uffie said:


> Laid in bed and thought about life.


Same


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

Watched an episode of dexter s7 ep 2 now trying to get to sleep


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to the same track on repeat 
~ Rang a guy back about a job interview
~ Ironed some clothes
~ Half watched the news


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

i went to buy a gift for my friend who is graduating tomorrow.
last minute as always. not much time before i'd have to wrap a bow around myself.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Fixed my computer because it had broken down.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Got in from lunch & a film with a friend
~ Made a cup of tea
~ Listened to the same track on repeat
~ Put on the second half of the Swansea/Hull City game


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Caught a bus into Brisbane.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Been in pain


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

SAS. made threads only ~2 people will respond to


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Been in pain


What happened?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> What happened?


Hurt myself in a job ):


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Got in from a failed job interview outing
~ Sipped Revelstoke Spiced on the rocks
~ Watched Man-U vs Shaktar


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually woke up semi-early today without prompt (9am-ish). Drank some warm tea (I wanted it hot but oh well). Began writing a story based on a nightmarish, yet surprisingly cinematic dream I had last night....gave up about half a page in, because I couldn't concentrate with the christmas music my mother was blasting through the apartment. Instead, I bulleted all the important details from my dream and left it for another time to write in full. It'll probably end up being a short story that I will compile with other dreams I've been scribbling down. I may illustrate it, too. I already drew the "monster" of the nightmare in my sketchbook quickly for short term memory's sake. Then I browsed on SAS. The end.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Had a handful of beers, and making a vegan burger


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Ate a bit and talked through PM's in here.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Took a bath


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Watched two hobos fighting over a shoe in the middle of nowhere, near a trailer. The dirtier hobo won, though, and I was rooting for the other one, so now my day is ruined.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Texting with a new friend a lot while listening to music.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Played Tetris and took an EQ test which i scored 69/100

I'm ashamed of myself since i've been feeling the blues lately and don't do much. 

:/


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Did the dishes and cooked.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

ate some tangerines
watched Peep Show
read a lot of stuff here today
more than i usually do
kinda weird opcorn


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Exercised, showered, ate


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ate some cheese and listened to Metallica.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I finished reading a book. 
We find out the husband of the main character was cheating on her; it made me cry ;_; 
(it's okay, she leaves him to go to university in the US )
And now I'm reading people's posts here ^_^


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

playing on pixlr while watching southpark


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

wrote posts
deleted most of them without posting
listened to the doctors and nurses in my head argue about how to treat the patient
cry


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Started replying on threads


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

Sat on the train going to work.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Took a bath, got dressed, started an egroup.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Had peanut butter on toast, four biscuits (cookies) and a marshmallow chocolate thing.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Went to the mall.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Browsed through this site, ranted about my emotions, almost had a mental breakdown.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sent out a message on OkCupid, made tea, played guitar, listened to music, browsed this forum


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Took a shower, ate some leftover pho.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Ate a frozen pizza while finishing the movie I was watching, took a shower and now I'm lurking the internet and I'm about to play a game.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

I've downloaded this sick *** drum machine app hours ago and have been composing lots and lots of complex rhythm beats and jammed on it with my guitar. This is so awesome!


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Fantasized about how I would kill myself and popped a sleeping pill.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Talked on the phone with a buddy and downloaded some albums and movies.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Posted on here, listened to music and popped some lorazepams.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Watching video after video of game grumps, and not realizing that I need to wake up for work in 8 hours. Fml.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Shopping w my sister

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothing valuable. Listened to music and browsed forums. Read profiles on OKC. I don't really remember when I last did something worth anything. Not today, not yesterday, not last week.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Twerked


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Had a cup of tea with some granola bars
~ Sent a number of messages out on OkCupid
~ Watched West Ham vs West Brom


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Smoked a cig
Got a soda
Smoked some weed
Caught up on my Twitter timeline
And that's about it lol


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

-Talked to my dad on the phone. 

-Drank a cup of coffe. 

-Surfed this forum while listening to some nice Ambient/Chillout music in the background (still am). 

-Tried to make up my mind about going for a walk now or tomorrow (just checked the weather: it's going to be worse tomorrow, so now I have no excuse to wait. Darn it!)

-Made a totally nonsensical post in a section of the forum I've never posted in before, maybe somewhat related to the previous point... :wink


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

*Ate half a tray of lasagna for dinner...
*Lurking here on SAS forums/threads...
*Thinking of what I'm gonna be doing tomorrow (the 3rd day of my day off)
*Read some crap on the internet...
*Listening to youtube, just random songs and videos...


----------



## Jaclynmarie88 (Dec 29, 2013)

Went to the Cheesecake Factory !


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Took a shower, messaged with a member here, and wrote down some rough notes on a business idea I started working on sometime last year.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Watched a bit of the Rose Parade on TV, took a walk around a few blocks with my sisters, tried to meditate with one of my sisters and failed miserably when we kept bursting into fits of laughter.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ate some food, still hungreeehhhh


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Watched Man-U vs Spurs
~ Took out the trash
~ Handed in the rent cheque
~ Made a cup of tea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walked home from work, had lunch then came on here


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh god D: I need to get off this forum now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played video games.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ate half a bag of potato chips for dinner. Eating candybars for dessert, I've lost count how many (I'm very depressed and chocolate helps). Posted here, and on the other forums that I go to. Watching Letterman.

I'm just livin' the dream.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Mixed a song & watched Star Trek


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

get ready fo werk


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Posted/browsed on SAS and procrastinated on my readings that are due tomorrow for rhetorical arts.



Bawsome said:


> get ready fo werk


Werk it, gurl.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Talked to a friend


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Listened to music and talked to my mother


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Rode a bike. Danced in the woods.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Read a couple of chapters of Hyena. That's about it


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Interviewed for a job only to find out the aren't even hiring part time. Oh well, practice I guess.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The hour I had this post queued (couldn't post because I had reached the post limit for the 24 hours) : Beat Lollipop Chainsaw, hung out with an old classmate, and browsed tumblr.

This last hour, however: Worked on 2 of 3 pages of figure drawings I have due for my next art class, while listening to the soundtrack to Aoi Hana. Not coming out so well, but they'll do. I heard the professor for our class grades more on improvement rather than objective talent.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Browsed tumblr, made a milkshake, posted in Guys VS Gals.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Hung out with a friend. Got some car advice here on SAS. Browsed SAS. Got some Chinese food.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Was sleeping, then couldn't sleep, tossed and turned, now Gilmore Girls (nothing else on lol) and internet it is:stu


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

online CBT, browsing SAS, reading journals


----------



## BadStacks (Jul 3, 2013)

Ate noodles


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

had a terrible nightmare.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

uffie said:


> had a terrible nightmare.


Same ):


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Took the bus home, had a snack, painted my nails, put on the tv show Bethany and now surfing the net


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

Got home from work and passed by a family friend's house. Started watching teen wolf, prayed, continued watching teen wolf, checked on yahoo headlines, checked up on talking tom(that cat is so demanding), and now checking in on SAS.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

ran errands, got groceries, had an altercation


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Been on SAS and Youtube.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got home from work, had a late lunch, listened to music


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Finished up my weekend task list
Smoked a cig
Took some pills
Drank some smirnoff
Smoked some weed
Finished a boss on zelda
I think thats it lol


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Got my binge on!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played video games


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Just surfing forums


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

looked at the time people posted :b


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I dislocated my left knee and couldn't get it back into place. Once it happens--which it did about a month ago, it can happen more easily. And this was the third and worst time. I was screaming in pain. I don't want surgery. What a damn nuisance.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At some dark chocolate and watched some tv.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Woke up, got outta bed, didn't drag a comb across my head...

Used the loo, came on here. I need to get up and do something productive soon.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

drank some green tea, watched a tv show, walked my dog


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Drank some coffee while browsing/posting on SAS, cheek resting on the my knuckles, eyelids drooping, grinning weakly once in a while at amusing threads.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I took a walk and used treadmill at home.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Watched tv and smoked a cig lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been recovering from a Sunday trip to Costco. I can't believe how many people were there! Holy ****! Damn it was COLD in that parking lot!


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Tried to take a nap. Failed. 
Oh and I watched Heroes


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Went from feeling bad to worse.

Had a really long talk with my dad on the phone. Talked some about my mom, and how she's refusing to go into detox. Doesn't really surprise me. She doctor shops, and my dad helps her do it, so I'm just as mad at him as I am at her. She's in soooo over her head. She's taking antidepressants, Oxycotten, Vicodin, Codeine, and some experimental painkiller that they usually only give to cancer patients. And she drinks. She's going to kill herself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snacking on almonds.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ate a piece of cake, vaporized some herb, watched Star Trek Voyager, & listened to some tunes


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Putting lotion on my head. Not much of anything else.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Saw the ending of Pretty Little Liars, took my make up off, did some writting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went to the store.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Took a shower, and then, frustrated, tried to figure out why tumblr is such a poop about uploading audio posts.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Vacantly staring at my computer screen hoping someone on the internet will acknowledge my existence so I can feel good about myself for five seconds, then go back to feeling horribly depressed.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Debate about things I don't particularly even care about because I'm bored and need some sort of stimulation.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Took a bath xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched a movie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just stuff.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ate dinner, saw the new Modern Family episode and painted my nails orange : )


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Watched russel howard on tv (comedy) lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did my dishes :?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I read all of The Metamorphosis, by Franz Kafka. 

I highly recommenced it because it's short, and has a lot of themes about shame and isolation which really spoke to me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> I read all of The Metamorphosis, by Franz Kafka.
> 
> I highly recommenced it because it's short, and has a lot of themes about shame and isolation which really spoke to me.


I remember reading that in 12th grade AP Literature. After we had finished the books, we were having a little off-topic discussion about which our favourite required readings of the year were so far. Pretty much everyone who voiced their opinion said they hated the Metamorphosis; it was superfluous and overly detailed. I felt bad because I actually really liked the book. I wish I could have spent more time reading it carefully rather than just gulping it down at hyperlexic speed for class papers and comprehension quizzes upcoming. I feel like I relate to Gregor and his desires in many ways.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Bought & sipped some Wiser's Whiskey
~ Prepped the vaporizor
~ Watched Star Trek Voyager
~ Debated buying Chinese food


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

went for a walk


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Woke up and got in sas xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called my brother.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Got food (grilled cheese, fries, lemonade) at the cafeteria since I haven't eaten since yesterday morning. I gave up eating about halfway through, because I kept thinking that a group of employees eating diagonal from me were looking and laughing at me. There was also some sort of disruptive event occurring nearby outside; I think it was some sort of sorority event. There was a line of girls in dresses chatting with each other behind a glass window that I was sitting in front of, and I swore they kept passing glances at me. The entire situation just made me feel really nervous, so I took the rest of my meal to go. 

On my way back to the dorm I almost got hit by a car because I was too distracted by my thoughts. I ended up spilling my lemonade in the middle of the crosswalk from shock. I stooped down and frantically picked up what I could: lid, cup, straw. I was so embarrassed.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Made burgers and had a cig


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

Surfed the net and watched the Harry Potter marathon on ABCFamily.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Just went for a 6 AM early morning walk. I kind of forgot how dark it still is early in the winter though. Was really cold and dark. I could have sworn I seen someone else following me, turns out it was just some other guy walking. I was really scared, I didn't want to talk to him or have to say hi or anything, so I awkwardly turned around and speed walked back home. Nearly slipped on ice on the way back too...

Every time I go out something awkward happens.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

-Relisten to You Me At Six's discography (still in the process)
-Play Osu
-Change profile picture on two websites
-Post on the forums of another site
-Snap at a friend (10 points for being a good friend, hooray!!!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Started a pot of Lima beans for dinner.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Started recording a song and ate lunch (penne pasta w/pesto and spinach + a mochaccino).


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

not crap, just chilled on the webz.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

woke up from a nap, cut my hair.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Layed down.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Watched the news. Drank. Even tho I'm not supposed to. Tried to escape. Wondered why everyone I get close to shuts me out and runs full speed ahead away from me.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Drank juice. Worried a bit. Told my dog to leave my sock alone. Watched a review on YouTube. Logged onto here...


----------



## thruthecracks (Jan 13, 2014)

Listened to "The Keeper of Lost Causes" audio book and stitched. High roller, myself, huh? 

That's what happens when you are a video game widow. At least we can be curled up under the blanket together at the time.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got home from work, had a late lunch, put on the tv show Bethany, texted my boyfriend and looked around the internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Had my mom over for a bit.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Jammed to my fav music :>


----------



## betrayedninja (Oct 22, 2013)

Got home from work, had some dinner, tried to fix the Sky TV box that's been playing up. Now sat on the couch doing very little


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Cleaned, picked up dog waste in yard, started laundry and went for a 3mile walk


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Ate my dinner, now laying in bed watching some tv and posting here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a heck of a lot, it's a lazy day.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Choppin wood.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Did some online shopping and got a new ebook


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Played Need For Speed.
Made a coffee, put on some sounds and clicked on this thread.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Went to school, then ate and checked the news.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Left work, got a drink from Tim Hortons then came home and talked to my boyfriend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skipped school for the past 30+ years!


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

went out for drinks was nice till I came home


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Watched a movie


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Did some of my rhetorical arts homework, sent an email inquiring about a summer job, and watched a video in which hamsters pretended to get shot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got some stuff ready for the super bowl.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Watched Youtube and been on here.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

took a walk, way to damn cold so took a hot bath, sipping coffee thinking of blasting music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did my laundry.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Chopped wood again.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I tried to climb onto my roof. Almost got it. I'm able to pull myself up above my chin finally but I can't pull myself up completely onto my feet yet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Caught the shuttle home from work
~ Bought Sailor Jerry's Rum
~ Sipped some rum
~ Ate
~ Watched Man City vs Chelsea


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Thought about going on a beer run, decided against it. Posted on this and another forum. Checked out some websites I've mean meaning to on bipolar disorder.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

picked up my bro from school, watched some spongebob with him, now im making spag bol.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Hoovering*

Only when there's a reason to tidy up

It's never ""spriinnnngg cleeeeaning""

it's when someone's visiting

Been pals with a old mate all from November thru Xmas and now

Going to visit him in the posh apartment he has. Good to see.

My initiative to get him to see my place. Nothing to show off here. Praise to what he's achieved

I lived in his house in the 90s. Got my place in 2001. He got his in 2005.

Important to be out of the house. I need to sell my home. Good way to compare the other apartment and work out how to make mine appealing to buy...

Financial situation is well beyond recovery


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Took a shower, ate, and checked my messages.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Drove an hour, trying to find this darn building only to realize I couldn't even get in :no


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

saw the last episode of Pretty Little Liars season one, had lunch, texted my boyfriend and about to check out The Chew


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Woke up and ate a very, very late breakfast


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Smoked a cig and caught up on my twitter TL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched the light snow fall, thankfully it isn't sticking.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lay in bed playing Wordament on my phone. 
Got up, made a coffee and browsed this site.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Used my exercise bike for 60 minutes, let the dog out to pee and daydreamed while looking at the snow.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Got off work. Ate a bowl of cereal.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

jogged, bought a music video, fixed a sandwich


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Cried about/avoided studying math.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Slept, then ate Cinnamon Toast Crunch with water.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got home from work, took aspirin, tried getting warm, put on The Big Bang Theory and listened to Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put away my clean dishes from the dish washer.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

After Playing League of Legends I cooked for dinner


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

not much, just thought about going on a beer run then picked my bro up from school then tidied up, then i took a shower and went driving for an hour, then i watched an episode of pretty little liars before having breakfast, a quick smoke and then lied down in bed for abit. after that i exercised on the bike for an hour, had some cereals then went jogging to take my mind off maths (for once...). After that i slept, then got home from work then put the dishes away and played abit of league of legends.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Smoked a cig and got ready for bed


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i did a 4 second animation of a guy vomiting for class this morning. i was the only one to complete it the day it was assigned. my tenacity prevails! (i stayed 20 minutes after class to finish the last frames and shoot it)


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Daydream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched the snow fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I was playing Black Ops 1 earlier, but compared to Modern Warfare 1 and 2, which were both epic (and I am not ashamed to admit I really did not expect that), this game bores me to tears, so I just went on here. Tomorrow Modern Warfare 3 will arrive, and I can be entertained again. Yay. Yes, I actually play Call of Duty games for, you know, the single player campaign. I'm weird, I know.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Just watched Ancient Aliens, caught up on Twitter and this site. That's about it


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Fell in love.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Downloaded Borderland2 on steam cus its free weekend whilst replying to some Vm's on SAS ^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched the Winter Olympics.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My mum and sisters came to visit me in my dorm room. After they left, I posted Lazytown gifs. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had dinner, waiting to see Tessa skate at the Olympics , looked around tumblr


----------



## varvo (Feb 9, 2014)

Nothing, the same thing I do every hour.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Quite satisfied with the new song I've been recording. For once my creativity hasn't regurgitated back on me. Only about a minute of it is fully finished (the introduction story verse, a singing voice that isn't exactly a chorus, and then a second story verse). I was super inspired by Blacksquares, as one of her songs begins with a guy telling a story. It just sounds really neat, and it allows me to incorporate my writing skills into the music. Can't wait to finish this thing tomorrow.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cleaned my room xD


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Took a shower and listened to music. It was very exciting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snacked on a granola bar.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Hide.


----------



## serlu91 (Nov 4, 2012)

Watched the winter Olympics and ate Greek yogurt


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Tried to sleep. Only partially successful.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Read some magazines.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched the winter Olympics.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Went back and watched the very first and second season of Workaholics. Continuously kept rewinding and pausing the best scenes.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Laughed! I have to post this.. I never knew my fav comedy was around for post in animation lol


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Watched Top Gear.


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

Got out of tae kwon do about an hour ago
took a shower
worked on a taylor series for a class assignment
now I'm about to make a drink and keep watching some south park

pretty productive hour. at least more than usual.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Listening to Alice In Chains


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got home from shopping, did laundry, made lunch and put on The Big Bang Theory


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ate a grilled cheese sandwich, drank some root beer, and browsed SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I downloaded a few things.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Listen to music xD


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walked home from work, texted with my boyfriend, had a really late lunch lol, put on the talk show Bethany and now trying to warm up!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Checked SAS and Facebook to see if anyone responded to me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got things ready for dinner here in a few hours.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

art class. it sucked by i'm proud of myself for actually showing up to one of my classes today i guess.


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

I danced until I got a headache and ate Pringles


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Browsed reddit.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Posted some on here and finally ate some food. Depression is killing my appetite lately


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Went to pizza hut.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Caught up on last nights tv. Daily Show, Nightline and Kroll Show


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Ate the last piece of the deep dish pizza we got from Costco.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

**** all


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drank some hot chocolate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

been watching new season of House of Cards on netflix, THEY PUT THE WHOLE SEASON ON THERE ALL AT ONCE HOW DO I STOP WATCHING


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Uh...just sat here at my computer wasting time on the Internet. I guess I should get back to work. :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched the winter Olympics.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Internetz!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Stared at my homework and did none of it.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Playing COD:Ghosts

Got more vodka and orangeade

Grooved around my room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went and got my mail.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Browsed reddit.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cried and browsed SAS while listening to the Organ Trail soundtrack.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been watching a stream of someone playing Nether for like hours now. Love this game so much, such tense atmosphere. Playing it with people seems fun as ****. Also, just been chilling, sipping some tea, eating stuff. Fun times.



AceEmoKid said:


> Cried and browsed SAS while listening to the Organ Trail soundtrack.


Such a good soundtrack. Love the boss theme and the music when you're driving in your station wagon. Really atmospheric and catchy.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Drank my late evening hot chocolate, browsed the net, noticed it was raining outside so opened the window and now sitting here listening to it. Oh how I love a rainy night.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got out of bed, cleaned my room a little, had breakfast, put on Tessa & Scott and browsed tumblr


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

my one and only activity is eating
it's embarrassing

same as any animal

but they have their young to feed

their job is to hunt and find the food.
why can't I have such a job?

There are species who live alone... fish...


----------



## BattyOldMaid (Feb 16, 2014)

Watching "Money Pit", man that is classic!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Drank a Red Bull, watched Talking Dead and am downloading the demo for Final Exam on PSN.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Looked through the job postings in the local newspaper.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

JamesM2 said:


> Drank my late evening hot chocolate, browsed the net, noticed it was raining outside so opened the window and now sitting here listening to it. Oh how I love a rainy night.


Nice


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> Looked through the job postings in the local newspaper.


Aren't you freelancing?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Aren't you freelancing?


No, I work as a translator in the foreign citizens department at the university but currently I have a vacation and I'd like to see what other jobs can be around. I don't quite like that place, it is cold and haughty, and they rip everyone off for the presents to the upper management.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reformatted my other pc.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Finished doing my make up, made coffee, listened to music, watched kitten videos on YouTube


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Went to school? And I will still be here for the next six hours... lovely.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Re-installed Steam, paid a small handfull of bills, grabbed a soda from the machine in the garage, lit a candle & had a poptart!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Washed dishes, spoke to a friend on the phone, looked up concert tickets and browsed SAS.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Took my sleeping pill and wrote in my journal


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Got back from art of cinema class and did some "copy work" for art class homework.


----------



## Unable to change (Mar 5, 2012)

Played random game on tablet,drank some water,had hand full of cherios,typed with an online friend on skype,had nicotene lozenge and browsed the forums.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drank a couple of beers. :drunk


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Art class and submitted some stuffs to EQD Music.


----------



## Unable to change (Mar 5, 2012)

Talked to my parents,played another random tablet game,chatted with few ppl on skype.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Watching It's Kind of a Funny Story.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Downloaded Remember Me and an add-on.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

I watched the first episode of the tonight show with jimmy fallon. He has the type of personality that's liked by many.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bought a couple things at Shoppers Drug Mart, walked home, changed into pjs, had an iced coffee, put on the talk show Bethany and now browsing the internet while trying to get warm


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

listening to music (8


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Watched Lost..that's about it


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

e-filed my federal tax return


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Started a pot of lima beans for dinner.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Read some of "Republic" for philosophy homework, ate a sandwich, drank a mochaccino, and posted on SAS.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

fretted like a guitar, presto agitato, the feels were fortissimo. That and laundry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went to the store real quickly.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I became horribly distracted and spent not only the last hour, but the last three hours, watching various youtube videos. Oh man, I'm dumb. At least tomorrow is the weekend, so the homework I have planned to do today is not exactly high priority. I will try to do some of the homework later tonight. Just so lazy and nonsensical right now. But, fortunately, I am slightly enjoying myself today, though all I've done is browse forums and watch YT -- pretty much what I do everyday, yet this time I actually feel involved in it. It's attitude that has differed slightly, I suppose. I hope my mood continues to get better.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacuumed my bedroom


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Laid around, trying to figure out what to do with myself.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Had a rolley and took out the trash along with my dead fish Rooster... ROOSTERRR R.I.P. little one :, (


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

oh wow.

i actually recorded an entire song in one sit-down. and it's 5 minutes long. HOLY ****. wow. i've never....wow. i can't believe i actually went over even 2 minutes. to be fair, it's a bit repetitive....but it's structurally complete. weird. wow. ok.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Cleaned up, fed the dogs breakfast, let them out, ate my own breakfast, read a little. Pondered things, people, places.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

remained alive and a stranger, same 2 things of any living hour. and some random party. . .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put away my groceries.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Did some laundry, had lunch, texted with my boyfriend, fixed the duvet on my bed, cleaned my room a little, put on The Chew and browsed the internet


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Re-watching an anime + SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to an online friend on the phone.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Went job searching


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Watched a cool film called Elysium ^^


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

what did i do? where does the time go!? im scared about the future..
i drank coffee and played a very boring mmorpg for the first time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got ready for my appointment.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Had a Mike's hard lemonade and getting ready for bed


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Did a 30 minute workout and made some decaf


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Listened to some dirty punk and garage music, had some bread, ingested some valerian root tincture, ignored a phone call, browsed random sites and forums on the web, blinked, breathed. Nothing productive.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Not much


----------



## suntanned (Feb 26, 2014)

post to forums. Complained to husband about the no chat for newbies policy. Made cookies for husband.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

looked at old pictures, cried


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have fun screwing with morons on another site in a thread, it picked up my mood.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walked home from work, bought bus tickets and now browsing the internet while trying to get warm


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm anxious waiting to go to work.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saved the world from a secret Alien invasion... of course! 8)


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Finished another chapter in my book and got a few things done on the PC


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Finished watching Chobits (which is a beautiful anime to say the least), and now I'm catching up on Sakura Trick. I'm a monster. @[email protected] (Well, it's not as bad as when I watched Welcome to the NHK in a two day span, starting one night and ending the morning after.)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Watched nature walk/skiing/skating/biking POVs. The original video audio combined with the light rain drizzling outside my window makes a stunningly serene, focused soundtrack. Stunning.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Played Sim City 2000
Made a hot chocolate with marshmallows
Browsed internet


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Woke up too early, threw some stuff in the dryer, laid down and closed my eyes and tried to go back to sleep, poked around on a phone game, responded to an email, contemplated what I can do better to keep people talking to me (no, I'm resisting the temptation to delete that), I thought about making coffee, came on here, and I'm kind of considering leaving the house at 4 in the AM. :/ No, I probably won't do that.

Anyway, good morning folks!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^sounds like a busy hour for you!!

Took the bus home from work because it's way too cold out to walk :/, got into pjs, had an extremely late lunch, looked over the next two week work schedule, put on the talk show Bethany and browsed the internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Playing ncaa football 13


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Read the news online.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Watched an episode of My Love from Another Star but then the app stopped working because the wifi is being bad.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I just spent the last ten minutes or so dancing energetically to very depressing music. I also posted nonsense on SAS (ohohoho, post limit, we meet again) and drew/painted a few doodles in my sketchbook. What is happening to me. I'm not sure. I am standing to type this right now. But why. This life is too strange for me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I got really drunk and high.

Just kidding, I watched Youtube.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat around with little to do, it's a lazy day.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been working on a new song for my solo project all day. Who'd have thought playing several different instruments could be so frustrating, yet so gratifying...


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Watching the caps and philly hockey game. Getting ready for the heritage classic !


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Watching It's Kind of a Funny Story.


Oooh. I watched that last month. I didn't think the lead actor was very convincing.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

lots - played fallout on ps3 , watched grease, tweeted my mate, got ready for bed now watching hulk waiting for coyote ugly to start


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Blanked out. Stared at homework, pretendin like I'm actually doing it. Made a mini origami crane out of a sticky note. So far, today has been a teeny bit unproductive. :/


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had a really late lunch by the pier with my boyfriend, picked up emergency caffeine at Metro because it's supposed to be too cold to even leave the house tomorrow lol, got home and changed into pjs


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

watched family guy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went grocery shopping


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the music loud and raving in my room!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watched The Amazing Race, got ready for bed and painted my nails


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Listened to music, posted on/browsed SAS, and sat for a bit, blankly staring off into space.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

listen to music and browse the internet


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

I watched The Oscars, it was fun


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

accepted a job offer, counted my chickens and put all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

watched harry potter - potted some plants - cooked myself a mean roast dinner and been on this site ....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called my mom.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I am going to watch the hunger games. This will be my fourth attempt to finish this movie and not pass out lol. Here goes!


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Finally completely watched the hunger games. It was actually good. Looking forward to watching the sequel now.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Read fanfiction.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Played Fallout: New Vegas, ate a sandwich, and listened to music. Living the life.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Played Sonic Generations.
Turned my electric blanket on, made a hot chocolate and climbed into bed to hang around on here for a bit and listen to the wind and the rain create havoc outside.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Watched My Kitchen Rules (Cooking competition show)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sat here and pondered the nature of selfishness.


----------



## AshleyVictoria (Dec 24, 2010)

Watched the sun rise while I was turning 20.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Watched movie, took a shower and got dressed, fixed spaghetti, put remaining food into the refrigerator.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Did make up, made coffee, watched YouTube videos, called work and been trying to decide what to do with my day off


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

Marakunda said:


> Played Fallout: New Vegas, ate a sandwich, and listened to music. Living the life.


 me too - what part are you on ? im at the testing facility 

I played Fallout
Cleaned up a bit 
Watching honey i shrunk the kids 
did my food shopping online


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

AshleyVictoria said:


> Watched the sun rise while I was turning 20.


Happy birthday


----------



## AshleyVictoria (Dec 24, 2010)

Umpalumpa said:


> Happy birthday


Thank you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called my mom, again.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Read creepypasta while listening to atonal and creepy music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made some hot chocolate.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

watched hot fuzz 
tweeked online shopping 
ordered a chair online 
and commented on here


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Browsed old threads on SAS and looked at photos of cats. Where oh where has the time gone?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

relenting

scratching my skin off

addicted to eczema
the reason I don't have a job
whooo! Look at his face! We're not hiring


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

fitted bulb, had shower, had breakfast


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Drank coffee. This.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Went for a walk downtown and along the water, went to the bank, got lottery tickets and came home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Took out my garbage and checked my mail.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Checked PMs (just quote notifications, as usual), browsed SAS, made a thread, and currently skimming the Silent Hill wiki page for tips in preparation for my second playthrough of SH3.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Went to the recycling center and ate dinner


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Been watching pranks on youtube, laughing my butt off
(epic5tv)

and making money doing so
(Craigslist)

I love my life!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

done crying. had the urge to choke myself. i couldn't control it. i ended up sputtering hard enough after a minute that it propelled the hands from my throat. i guess my lungs had the instinct to breathe despite it all. i'm stupid because my first instinct to kill myself would be one that would never work, unless i used some object to strangle myself that had a lock or something to fasten it tightly.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Watched paranormal activity 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went to my brothers place down the road real quick.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Did a little shopping at Metro, drove around town, came home, changed into my pjs, looked at my boyfriends SimCity, texted my mom, browsed the net...


----------



## Omaha (Mar 2, 2014)

went for a 45 minute walk


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Woke up. Ate. Résumé.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went grocery shopping.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Started recording a song.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i made a profile on bronysquare.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Wrote down my grocery list, checked my email and text, posted here, re-strung a guitar, semi-burnt a Delissio pizza but ate it anyways (some mayo covered the burnt taste), talked on the phone with my buddy, got into something comfy.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Showered, did make up, had iced coffee and strawberries, looked at old pictures on my computer, wrote out a shopping list


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Hated myself and my life altogether. What else? Let's see ... Nope, nothing else. That took all of my time. :time


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Posted quite a bit on here and took a piss lol. That's pretty much it


----------



## bansheegirl (Mar 10, 2014)

Colored my hair (I HATE doing that) and signed up for this site. Hi!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Avoiding everything I'm suppose to be doing.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lots of music, daydreaming, had a snack, did some writing, put on The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loaded up my dishwasher.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Took a quiz I totally forgot was today


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Drew a short comic and listened to music.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Made fish pie.
Coffee.

Thought, "When will this end ?"


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

took out the trash, sas


----------



## IAMX (Mar 10, 2014)

made a burger, skyped, listened to radiohead, laughed at my sisters snail trail


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

dishes, lunch (tuna, swiss, triscuits and applesauce), CC, SAS, talk smack on a chess site, SABR, oh and had my cat sneak up on me and try to assassinate me. she is very sneaky.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

went for a walk since it was so nice out, did some shopping for my boyfriends birthday, lunch, put on The Chew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Had my mom show up for a bit.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Made a PowerPoint. Used Prezi for the first time. Kinda neat.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't believe I actually did things on my to do list. First time I've crossed something off after many months of obsessively making to do lists to no avail...Never mind that both of the tasks I just completed are past their deadline. One was for a housing application thingy; all I had to do was find the website and click a few buttons. I can't believe I procrastinated on that. I got a bad drawing number, too (number 900 something out of 1200 possible priority numbers). But at least I got it done so that my mum isn't nagging me about it anymore, not to mention I can go to sleep without feeling guilty about another task unfinished. I also did my outline, which is two days late. Hopefully my professor will accept it (I hadn't known it was assigned over spring break...hopefully my one-day job is sufficient). I worked pretty diligently on it, and it came out to 4 pages long. It helped that the topic is something I am passionate about. Also, it's a persuasive speech. Those you can mess around with descriptive, tasty words with, so that gave my creative bones a little tingle.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

on here


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Finished work and waited for the bus in the freezing cold, got home and had a really late lunch, cleaned up my room a little bit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music. :boogie


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cleaned and am still busy cleaning up a couple of huge messes I made. I hope it can all be fixed, or at least brought back to a semblance of what they once were. I know it will be a lot of work. It is always harder to fix mistakes than to make them.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Drank sake and listened to rocksteady and reggae. And got in a few sports arguments with some die hards.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallowed in depression. :rain


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably flunked my philosophy midterm exam and bought dinner (AKA a milkshake and onion rings, because that's what all the college kids are eating).


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Finally updated my ipod after months. I hate deleting music, but it's necessary to part with old favorites to make room for new songs. Too bad I only have a 16 GB. I constantly have to delete stuff whenever I want to add something new. I made a "great purge" however, and after a couple hours of filtering, I switched out over a hundred songs. Now I'm back at capacity. Ah well. :lol So the cycle continues.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Shower.

Changed water on goldfish/pleco tank.

Made coffee.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ate pistachios
Watched Red Eye
Changed into my bed clothes.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

browse pirate bay for a movie
shower
masturbate
browse pirate bay for a movie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Exercise - gym.

Walked back.

Bought sushi, ate at home.

Vodka and Red Bull.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

chess tactics trainer. lame i know right?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

listened to music, browsed sas, sat.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

To casino but not gambled.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

well..




























fuuuuuuuuu I only wanted to use my guitar tuner :bah

edit: seems to be working..


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Had a good chat online with a friend(not on this site) which ended in tears. I forgot how good and relieving it is just to cry. Really appreciated someone actually taking the time of day to talk to me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

read some smexy fanfiction.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

South Park: Stick of Truth


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

sas and castle clash cause it is 6am and I can't fall back asleep.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

washed my car and started cooking dinner


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Vegetating.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put away my groceries.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dropped off at dorm room. Browsed and posted on SAS in relative silence.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Watched The Matrix, smoked a cig and got ready for bed


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watched The Amazing Race, took off my make up, had a shower and now browsing the net


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A workout.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Art class in which we did a 2 hour portrait. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I hate that class. And the teacher always points out the negatives in my drawing without giving me any practical advice on how to remedy it.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Found some awesome new music


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Woke up, shaved, showered, cut open a honey dew melon, made coffee, fed the fish and ... ... here


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

woke up. i slept through half my morning class. i was supposed to work on my film and show the progress to my professor. no point in going for only the last hour of class. professor probably already left the class to its own devices by now. also trying to log into school website for the bajillionth time in two days. i know my password and username are correct. i've not changed them since the beginning of this semester. i have the strangest feeling my father has something to do with this. if i find his fingerprints on this mess, i'm going to ****ing wrench his guts out. the cowardly manipulator. i NEED this website to do my homework.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did my laundry.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Finished working, came home, had iced coffee and skittles, talked to my boyfriend


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Be miserable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked online for some easy recipes.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Procrastinated on philosophy homework in favor of making a disgruntled comment on Youtube and downvoting every last unsavory comment with both my accounts. Disgusting.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Slept most of it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to some new cd's.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

started to record a vent song.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Fixed up some recordings and added 6 more songs to my CD. Wewt. Thank goodness I didn't start producing them yet. I would have felt guilty releasing an only 13 song album compared to my first album, which featured 30 songs.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Left work, drove around town, came home and changed into pjs, had an apple and PB, put on F.R.I.E.N.D.S


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked up some new recipes online.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I locked myself out of the room accidentally. The stupid office that gives temp cards out was closed, too, even though I waited a full twenty minutes past the time it said the person would be back on the door. Then I went all the way across campus to the keycard office, but that was legitimately closed for the day. Then I went to public safety and _finally_ I was granted a temporary room card, almost a full hour after I had been initially locked out. Funtimes. Very dull and cold outside.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

- Nothing
- Decided to join the RAAF for the sake of my sex life
- Nothing
- Contemplated the life cycle of Sea Monkeys
- Nothing
- Wondered if playing Twister by myself is a worthwhile endeavour
- More nothing


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

made oatmeal on the stove for lunch, texted with my mom and boyfriend, watched The Big Bang Theory


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Make a girl send me nudes, god it's so ****ing easy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called my brother.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Procrastinated for the 6th hour.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

browsed sas, leaned back in my chair, listened to pagan/doom metal music.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

nuffing :s


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Tried to fall asleep.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tried to fall asleep, listened to music, thought about stuff, posted here, also lots of tossing and turning


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Sat and listened to 80s music on Spotify.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Got home from work, laid in bed, ate peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched tv


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Schoolwork. :_


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

woke up, called my mum, found out and freaked out about an upcoming phone interview for a summer job.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Did some breathing and stretching, had some lunch, now I'm watching Pitbulls and Parolees.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

eat, sleep, rave, repeat xD

_sorry I couldn't resist it!_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watched the newest episode of New Girl, took my make up off, showered, checked out my poor injured knee :/, blow dried my hair and now browsing the net


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"I may have forgotten to mention one of my activities"

"I may have created a crack in space time, through which to collect millions of baby hands."


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ I didn't even know the creator was still releasing new ones. o: Interesting.

I just got back from philosophy class. The professor forgot to give us our 10 minute break, which would have been fine for a few other classes, but not a 3 hour straight-up lecture. -_- uguhguhguhgugh I have a headache and I'm really sleepy. But now I have to stay up and practice my speech, which I haven't even run through once yet when it's due to be delivered bright and early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Post lots of gifs and browse around. Reconciled with some friends and got acquainted with some others. Also, saucy stuff.

Has been an eventful past hour.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Listening to Hilary Duff. SAS chat. Eating puffins.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Went to the pet store to look at cats, did some shopping at The Bulk Barn and TNS Health Foods, came home and changed into pjs : )


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Watched the beginning of a documentary on marine life (very fluffy narration...but I'm going to blindly follow Netflix's rating for once. 4 stars. One of the higher ratings I've seen out of their entire documentary selection). Also got back from rhetorical arts class, which was not very good at since I got the news from my professor that my past 2 absences will lower my speech grade down to a B. Then I sat here and fretted about my phone interview which I just discovered is scheduled for wednesday rather than today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Made yonanas frozen yogurt and talked to my boyfriend :love2


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Signed up for ObamaCare.

$10 a month for medical and dental, $5K deductible, $25 copays. It won't help me with scripts, mine are already really cheap. I feel better having something at least now.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Changed the engine oil and filter. Now steaming a artichoke.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some basketball.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Finished a song, edited my CD booklet a bit, and did some rough animation.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

...Writing a school paper (on a Friday). I'm tired of my weekends being ruined because of weekly papers. I will be staying up all night. Then, I hope to go shopping tomorrow. I haven't gone clothes shopping in over 4 months now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Filed my taxes online
~ Shred old files
~ Watched Continuum


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i changed my pants


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was making a post on here til I was interrupted by a slight breeze on my left arm. I was a bit confused as I stared at it wondering which direction that breeze came from. Then in a dreamy state in my head, i thought, how ****ing sweet it is to have arms! My eyes never left contact with my left arm as I lifted it up, squinting to have a better view like if I was doing it for the very first time. I was in awe as I made a serpentine like movement with my arm. I then wondered what life would be like if I never had it, would i still have hands? as my eyes shifted upwards while slowly rotating my left hand as if it were something in a display case. Would life be any different if I didn't have any knowledge of what things felt like, the different textures? I was contemplating on naming it until I called myself a psychotic weirdo and promised to never do any of that again.
Hour well spent IMO.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Infamoose said:


> I was making a post on here til I was interrupted by a slight breeze on my left arm. I was a bit confused as I stared at it wondering which direction that breeze came from. Then in a dreamy state in my head, i thought, how ****ing sweet it is to have arms! My eyes never left contact with my left arm as I lifted it up, squinting to have a better view like if I was doing it for the very first time. I was in awe as I made a serpentine like movement with my arm. I then wondered what life would be like if I never had it, would i still have hands? as my eyes shifted upwards while slowly rotating my left hand as if it were something in a display case. Would life be any different if I didn't have any knowledge of what things felt like, the different textures? I was contemplating on naming it until I called myself a psychotic weirdo and promised to never do any of that again.
> Hour well spent IMO.


:lol

I like this thread.

~~~

I've been thinking about how 2 new episodes of my fav show are out. wooh. Just gotta work my way to watching them. It's weird how I'm anticipating watching them so much but I also keep putting it off because after I'm done there won't be any more anticipation. Plus I'm still annoyed at how one side of my headphones no longer works (as explained in "what's bothering you" thread), so I'm playing around with the idea of buying several new pairs on amazon. Also, I'm waiting for my frozen water bottle to melt a little until I can enjoy the glacial refreshment of icy rehydration.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Went for a walk then made a frappuccino and now watching Keeping Up With The Kardashians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called my mom.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Made coffee
Did some work online


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Browsed some imageboards for gore artwork. Found some pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Exercising and Spotify gem hunting


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Recorded the start of a song using my keyboard within the last hour I was home. Haven't used my keyboard in a very long time. Feels nice.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Went to lot 49.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> Went to lot 49.


Me too. Except I brought my monster truck to play hit and run.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Me too. Except I brought my monster truck to play hit and run.


all of those poor, crying children.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> all of those poor, crying children.


you must have made clones of yourself and had a field trip to lot 49. you fokken crybaby


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Talked to some friends on SAS, browsed/posted on the forums, listened to calming electronic ambient music, washed my hair in the dorm room sink, and lamented over my pizza forehead in the mirror afterwards.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched a movie.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

had a private chat.... the person was very nice and kind


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Listened to music, had a nap, did some writing and put on the talk show The Social


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Scrubbed and scratched myself furiously in the shower.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Took my garbage out.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

finally finished my piece of **** reading and writing assignment for philosophy. how the **** did i procrastinate that long on it? they usually only take me an hour to two hours maximum to get both the assigned reading completed and the prompt written. dumb.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

TigerWScarf said:


> Made pancakes, changed the sheets on my bed, music


What kind of pancakes? Delicious?


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

nothing :cry


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Messed up my room. 
Wasted time on here. 
Not slept.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did some cleaning in my kitchen.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had the tiniest nap ever, browsed the internet and listened to music really loudly :yay


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

bought a sandwich from the cafeteria, returned to my room, browsed SAS, listened to music that empathizes with my ****ty mood.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I watched 21 jump street, smoked a cig and caught up in Twitter. Getting ready for bed now. Thank god the weekend is almost here


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work, watched videos, SAS


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

TigerWScarf said:


> Yep, I kept them simple with maple syrup & a side of cheesy hash browns sprinkled with bacos. Almost as good as the pancakes last June with the blueberries... But it's hard to have days like that all the time.


Mmm, sounds amazing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Made my *105,000th* post


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Congratulations!! :yay that's quite the milestone. maybe one day I'll make it there!

last hour I made frozen yogurt, cleaned up, talked to my boyfriend, watched YouTube videos, made coffee and put on Parks and Recreation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Leg anatomy studies for figure drawing sketch homework.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I finished my first rough layout of the storyline and track listing for the "album" I'm working on!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Experimenting with "freestyle" watercolour. Big painting of Twilight Sparkle and Spike. It turned out okay. Twilight looks a little better than Spike, who I didn't put as much effort into. It works as a sketch. Definitely not at the level of a "real" painter.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

took a bath


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Smoke and browse forums. At work lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work (from home).
I ate a Slimful bar to see if it would curb my appetite by making my stomach explode.

So far, I think I notice a difference, and I don't look pregnant!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get ready to go to my dentist appointment for a cleaning.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bought butter cookies.

Made coffee.

Cleaned up some of the mess of Friday nite.

SAS.

Watched the fish.

Over-thought.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

4:30 am and have been up at least once every hour to **** my intestines out and try to not vomit. Fun.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Food poisoning? I hope that you feel better soon and get some rest.

I browsed and posted on SAS while listening to music. AKA, procrastinated.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work, ate a salad


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

1. Skip classes
2. Waste time here
3. Feel bad about skipping classes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Work, ate a salad


Work, ate a salad - eleven hours later :lol.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Did some laundry, looked around the internet, had lunch and tried to fix the cable. It's being annoying and cutting in and out of my big bang theory :C


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

I killed a few mosquitoes in my room with a book. They exploded and left huge blood splatters. It was the most grotesque and amazing thing I've seen. errrrrrrrrrrrrrgh.


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Popped in dinner (spicy chicken and potatoes) and completed an assignment.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called my brother.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't remember. Too delusional.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Updated music on soundcloud. Wish I had a paid account so there's no time limit for amount of data hosted. Going to have to delete all the old and unpopular stuffs eventually.


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> Updated music on soundcloud. Wish I had a paid account so there's no time limit for amount of data hosted. Going to have to delete all the old and unpopular stuffs eventually.


You should check out Google Play Music, Get to upload 20,000 songs for free and not limit on playback or anything like that.

back to OP, Working and listening to Music.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't really remember...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Watching Archer and looking at porn.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Showered for the first time in several days. Perhaps too tmi, but I'm becoming mildly concerned over a few of my compulsive tendencies. In the shower I have this habit of literally ripping out my pubic hairs. Don't even ask. I know it's a terrible, painful habit, and rationally the best choice would be to stop immediately, but it's so subconscious that I don't even notice until I feel the searing pain after I ripped out several patches. Today I finally actually "inspected" the region inside the shower stall, and I have cuts all over. No wonder I've bled a few times. It's painful to even pull my underwear on and walk down the hall, because the fabric is chafing at the already sensitive skin. Almost every time I pee, I check the toilet paper to see dots of blood (when I am not on my period). On a related note, my nail biting has reached an all time low. Not only am I biting down to the nubs, almost refining them every single day with my compulsively anxious nibbling, but I have caused them to bleed today. They're extremely painful. I need to try one of those nail-biter polish thingies. I think my mum tried it on me when I was littler, but it seems it did not work, or it was only a temporary solution.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Received groceries from my parents and paid them for them

Cleaned my car some

Cleaned the house a little

Took out a bag of garbage

Cleaned some pots for cooking

Received and signed for a computer package from FedEx

Opened said package and found out the computer had internal packaging

Stressed out together with my girlfriend on not being sure how to remove it

Chased cat away from the box of his dreams

Cleaned an area for the giant box for until we decide to work on it


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Took Kid A to preschool. Stopped at McDonald's for some disgustingly delicious hash browns and coffee. Put Kid B down for a nap. Currently listening to Kid B making cute baby sleeping noises over the monitor. Netflix is on.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Ugh, called the network administrator about 5 times before I could get back my internet connection. And he was rude.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got everything ready to make a pot of navy beans for dinner.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

walked some and cooked stuffed pork chops


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Took a bunch of online quizzes on an array of mental/personality disorder. Ugh. I just can't stop them. Whenever I take one randomly, I can't stop trying at least a couple others on the same disorder just to see if it is reliably consistent. Then I spend several hours researching each disorder that I get a high score for (I mostly take ones I suspect I have, so I end up scoring moderate to high likeliness of having the disorder for every quiz taken). 

My mum and grandma both display similar hypochondriac tendencies. My grandma is the classic munchauser in addition (she has a history of medical drug addiction which ruined my mum and her siblings' childhood essentially, and she still goes around to various doctors at a time asking for more medicine, treatment, diagnoses. Whenever we visit, which is rarely because my mum believes hanging around her too much is toxic, all she does is tell us about her medical problems and how things are oh so hard for her in a thousand different ways). 

My mum has dozens of dense medical books, and when she's not researching our ancestry/genealogy, she's looking up medical conditions. She doesn't ever talk about suspecting she had any of those conditions though (well, rarely); she's more a medical buff than a munchauser like her mother. 

I'm the classic hypochondriac, however. I've been that way since I was little. Probably the result of hanging around too many late night emergency rooms and having my head probed both by therapists and medical equipment as a child.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Recorded some guitar for a new song
~ Measured my blood pressure
~ Watched Bayern Munich vs Man-U
~ Updated my facebook picture


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walked home from work/shopping, changed into pjs, had an apple and iced coffee, put on The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Uh blobbed out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did a few dishes.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I took a "nap" for 5 hours.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

watched videos about others' experiences getting high instead of doing any of the work i scheduled myself to do today. i failed again. can't trust myself. all i did was sleep the day away and research medicine.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Studied a bit and browsed these forums


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

i eated an hamburger. 4 lunch. then watched a video of a guy eating pretzels as fast as he can.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Reading over that conversation between myself and an SASer who abruptly left over a year ago now again. I don't know why I keep returning to it. It haunts me never knowing what happened to them. I wouldn't exactly be shocked if they committed suicide, though they didn't seem particularly out of their mind at the moment of the conversation. Very civil and calm, if pessimistic. Their status that remained after they logged out for the final time still makes me feel uneasy. Too ambiguous; could either mean they were determined to stop wasting time here and make a better life for themselves, or they took the permanent way out. Either way, I wish them peace.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed the sunshine we have today, it's a rare thing around here.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

took 100mg diphenhydramine as a trial test just a few minutes ago....dis gun be gud.


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Picked out a couple audiobooks for travel, among them Quiet: The Power of Introverts and The Road.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Surfed SAS. Grossed out my girlfriend. Asked her to cook me fries(I do shopping for her a lot ). Took stuff away from her cat that he was playing with(straws, Popsicle stick, etc). Sprayed him with a spray bottle for climbing the wood blinds. So basically I ruined everyone's fun


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got home from work, made yonanas, looked at my next work schedule and talked to my boyfriend


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Wrote and listened to Baths.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Watched the latest episode of Vikings
~ Showered
~ Crunches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I got my new wireless adapter working on my computer so I could move it back up into my bedroom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Browsed Okcupid
~ Put on the Sunderland/Everton game


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Finished work, went to Tim Horton's with my boyfriend, watched his nephew play "soccer", changed into pjs and now browsing the net with The Masters tournament on in the background : )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went to the store real quick.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cried, then cried even harder once I realized no one understands and all the warm words they sent your way were bull**** illusions to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Uh I ate some food. I planted some stuff. SAS


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

bobbed my head like a drunkard with my eyes closed while listening to "go hard" and "tender f mix" by figaro the kid and chewing sweet mint gum. dis mah jam. then listened to some brutal horrorstep. oh yeah and browsed sas.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Get drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put away my groceries.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Procrastinated


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Updated one of my music pages & listened to tunes


----------



## Farcical Dreamer (Mar 19, 2013)

laid in bed while listening to a song in repetition.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

wasted too much time on sas


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Browsed SAS, talked with a friend, researched a bit more about magic truffles, and daydreamed about the day I would finally be able to try them in the comfort of my own isolated home.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Had a shower, cried in there and ate dinner.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Uh YouTube.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to podcasts
~ Liked a series of random pages on facebook
~ Reloaded my mp3 player with music


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

SAS chat. Forum. Listening to stuff.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Woke up xD


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hrrrrrrrrrrrrm got back from my morning classes and contemplated as I idly scratched the imaginary spiders from my skin.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Went for a nice stroll, came home browsed the worldwide web & FB while listening to music, got bored ate half a avocado (They're little, but _so _ filling) And now I'm drinking a huge 33 oz water bottle while listening to more music and probably going to start my homework in a few.


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

I finished a report for work.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a heck of a lot. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Washed some dishes
~ Edited an old guitar video


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Finally started and am now 1/3 of the way done with my paper that's due in 2 days.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

- Worked
- Skyped
- Chocolated
- Caffeined


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nothing really... browsed the net and watched late night comedy shows


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Ordered a pizza, drank some beer, harassed people on several sites.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I played Vindictus and became 50 mil richer in game.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Showered
~ Recorded some bass takes
~ Made pancakes
~ Put on the Arsenal/West Ham game


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Browsed tumblr. Iiiiiiiinteresting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wished my brother a happy B-Day! :yay


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

SA and CC


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Smoked a cig and backed up some stuff on my computer


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Updated my podcasts & news feeds
~ Washed some dishes
~ Made a large brunch(Mandarin oranges, eggs, pancakes, tea)
~ Put on the Man City/Sunderland game


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Picked up my sis from the airport, fed and played with pups, and watching Paranormal Activity 4 which is going to end now.......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tried to wake up... failed. :yawn


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Had a drink and burnt a couple games


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Walked a couple blocks (recreational exercise isn't exactly my favorite, so this is a good refresher) and made room for new music on my ipod by deleting a couple hundred songs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaned and listened to music


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Munched on some arugula doused in balsamic vinaigrette whist browsing SAS.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Ate
~ Updated my online dating profile pics
~ Helped my mom with her luggage for her trip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat around my place bored as heck.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Walked a few blocks with my mum around the neighborhood. My ears ache from the cold wind. I also trolled SAS and procrastinated on my essay yet again.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Watched a few episodes of Vampire Diaries, while drinking coconut water which I'm now addicted to <33 it's so yummy.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Ate a half container of Rolo Ice cream….productive.


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Felt and seen/seeing a big *** mosquito go on my arm and computer screen.
begin to watch the Bill Nye and Ken Ham debate.
Drunken water
Go on unpopular opinion thread
written this...


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I Internetted in an Internet-like fashion on the Internet, Internetly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Went for a late night stroll
~ Ate a bowl of rice
~ Played guitar
~ Put on Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watched TV
SAS

....hey, it's my first day off in 2014! :mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Napped
~ Ate
~ Checked my email
~ Watched Star Trek


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

- Grocery shopped
- Ate Taco Bell
- Was annoyed I got steak XXL nachos instead of chicken but felt anxious and didn't feel it was worth calling for
- Watched The Red Green Show
- Felt sick(started long before Taco Bell )
- Surfed SAS a little


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> Munched on some arugula doused in balsamic vinaigrette whist browsing SAS.


you too? Mine had chicken and bacon though


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

did an hour of yoga, ate a yummy salad and had some yummy juice and it's time for some WoW with a good friend.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Decorated some Easter eggs, went out a little bit with my cousin, and then checked SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried to carve a stone egg. Not doing that great even on a small one. Not sure where my diamond cutoff wheels are and it is taking awhile to shape with a normal diamond burr. Need to clean my room so I can use my better tools


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

smiled and dreamed and cried while looking at photographs of someone i'll never know


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Watched a video, went on Facebook and looked for people to add, looked at things, and browsed SAS.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

surfing SAS forums.. but i need to take a dump and eat something... =(


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been listening to nothing but David Gray, eating pizza with pepper flakes (really wanted some ranch drizzled on that slice but the ranch was too cold it had ice in it. *****in gross and I watched Penelope.  That movie is awesome.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Left work, made yonanas frozen yogurt for a late lunch , tried to get a fruit stain out :/, browsing the internet now with the NBA game on. Go Raptors!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woke up did a world of Warcraft raid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Took plants outside to be in the sun
Washed dishes
Loaded dishwasher
Picked up trash in family room and kitchen


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Crunches/stretches
~ Listened to tunes
~ Showered
~ Ate
~ Sent emails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called my mom.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

unpacked and doodled something new on my dorm door whiteboard.


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ate dinner.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just sitting here depressed and feeling things are hopeless. Also doing some posting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Game of Thrones & guitar


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Read some semi recently locked threads. Got my SAS drama fix. Mixed feelings. I wouldn't say satisfying, but definitely entertaining.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

took a "shower" in my dorm room sink because i'm too nervous to use the bathroom shower again due to people chatting inside. sigh. w/e


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Bitten my nails & Whined about not getting projects to another girl


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Sent out online job applications
~ Crunches/stretches
~ Put on the Man City game
~ Listened to Sepultura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did my laundry.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

browsed some guro imageboards, listened to music, and bought some yogurt & avocado that i'm not even hungry for as an excuse not to finish my term paper that is due tomorrow. sigh. i can't trust myself at all.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- made lunch
- texted with my boyfriend
- wrapped presents
- cleaned up
- put on The Chew


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i "finished" my term paper 30 minutes before class starts and it reads like ****e. lel. whateverz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got a few things ready so that I can cook dinner later.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Edited tracks for a new song
~ Crunches


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

animated, drank tea, and listened to oceansize.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Played AllRandomAllMid on League of legends


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

-shower
-made breakfast
-tinychat


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Showered
~ Spoke with a lady on the phone to arrange a job interview
~ Ate an apple & some cereal
~ Deep breathing to try to keep relaxed


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walked home from work, changed into pjs, had an iced coffee and larabar, looked at old pictures and put on Keeping Up With The Kardashians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called my mom.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Just came out of the bath, checking up on SAS and stuff then gna cook ^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took pills
Took out garbage
Called my psychiatrist
Wasted too much time on sas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-walked home from work
-stopped to do a little shopping
-looked at the new schedule for work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laid down for a bit.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Been playing smite fun game


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

listened to some chillout/electronica music and did some heavy duty animation corrections. sigh....still plenty more sequences to sift through. and then after that, i have to do a run through pencil test of all 500+ drawings and fix them up until the timing is just perfect. and after that....number every piece of paper, then fill out an exposure sheet of the entire film. 

going to be a blast. 

.......:cry


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Put off taking this test about fiscal policy and stuff. :um


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

-Grocery shopped
- sorted through a bag of landscaping rocks I bought. Found a bunch of fossils, a few petoskey stones, and some other nice stones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laid out in the sun.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked up some songs on youtube.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rode my bike!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

recorded a quick cover of marceline's fry song from adventure time. :b


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> recorded a quick cover of marceline's fry song from adventure time. :b


post it?

and took my sister to go get Chipotle and we are watching the Reds game now together. a good way to spend Saturday.


----------



## evrchngn (Aug 2, 2009)

Took a long bath while reading (this time short horror stories). No idea why this makes me feel so good. I read often but doing it in the tub, choice.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

000XXX000 said:


> post it?


as you wish.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaned out the fridge a tiny bit, talked to my mom on the phone, and wasted too much time on SAS


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> as you wish.


It's perfect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put away my groceries.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

- Errands.
- Texted my other half to see how he's doing.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Browsed the 'artisan cake company' website and admired all the cakes


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> as you wish.


So perfect. Such an angelic voice. Now following u on sound cloud. I'm kart180


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Watched game of thornes and trying to go the bed


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Been playin a game called Vindictus and abouts to go on diablo in like 15 mins


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Its 11 30 PM and i washed clothes -_-


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just gone 3pm here. Had a quick nap and watching tv.


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Got back from the grocery store, and put things away.
And I spied on the neighbors because there's a U-Haul truck out front and I think my neighbor's tenant is moving out.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

beer


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Same things I always do, lure on the internet to figure out why I'm sick without answers. Can't get help from doctors, they are so useless.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got some stuff ready to make dinner.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got home from work, cleaned a little, painted my nails, browsed the net and listened to music


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

work out day so done a **** ton of cardio and yoga and ate a yummy lunch.
also cut/shaved the side of my hair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed the sunshine out my window.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

cooked and ate an omelette and had a glass of wine.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Was outside cutting weeds down. Came back in and played Super Mario 64 for a few minutes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boiled some eggs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Boiled some eggs.


Reminds me I bought ingredients a few days ago to make an omelet

I've just spent time on SAS. I should really eat or get to work on some stuff.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Took photos of all artwork accumulated from figure drawing class.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Walked home from the bus terminal
~ Sipped whiskey
~ Posted here
~ Watched Vikings


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

walked 3 1/2 miles in the sun
bought some fish oil to try and help this depression
went by a ribbon cutting for a new park downtown


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Went walking with my dad around a pond
*Collected the most pathetic piece of "unakite" ever. If anyone would even consider it unakite. It is another stone about 3 lbs like I collected before but the green epidote in it, that I can see, could fit on a pencil eraser. Only took it because the rest of the stone looked nice
*Posted on SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laid down for a bit.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Played video games, had dinner, put on the raptors play off game and browsing the net


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None of your business


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

First time doing olympic lifting. Felt great.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Fed a couple of the stray cats I help take care of.
Looked at different pics on Google.
Wrote into my journal.
Yawned and rubbed my eyes. LOL. 
( I am pooped - time for beddy bye ).

Night All.
Sleep well.
Pleasant Dreams !


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Got high, watched people play ****ty NBA videogames while listening to ****ty rap, i went back to my dorm where i am sitting typing right now. i should probably do my essay....ah well i have when i'b sober and then some of tmrw to write the rest and submit it. i'm sure i will do fine if i get to it directly after.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Drank caffeine and felt terrible


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I caught up on the latest MLP FiM episodes. Pretty good episodes, but no episode has been able to match the greatness of "Maud Pie".


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Watched anime while working out.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took a bath
Leveled a character some in World of Warcraft


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Woke up lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tried to wake up... failed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I laid out in the sun.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Picked up around the house some while leveling in World of Warcraft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got my grocery list finished.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

vent-painted while listening to k flay.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hunted gear in World of Warcraft and killed rare monsters. Posted on SAS


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Took a shower xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Walked home from the bus terminal
~ Ate a bowl of Fruit Loops
~ Watched Star Trek
~ Posted here


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Went for a walk to do some shopping, came home and did a little laundry then made lunch and texted my boyfriend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drank some green tea and ate some almonds.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

longed to die and stared at the floor in silence.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Played some Street Fighter IV, DBZ, and Dragon Age 2 with a classmate. Dude, I really want to own Dragon Age 2 now. I made my character (female mage) into this sarcastic *******.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Browsed on How to feed my pups properly


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

TheLastDreamer said:


> Browsed on How to feed my pups properly


O: you got puppies? Aw :3 what kind?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Cleaned the overflow of water that I spilled from the sink
~ Washed a few dishes
~ Tried to mix a track
~ Watched the game


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dig battlegrounds and quests in World of Warcraft


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

played call of duty MW3... dem snipers.... i like =)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made out part of my next grocery list.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- went up a level in my Super Luigi game
- had ravioli for dinner
- now watching a talk show about my town lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

laid out on my back deck and took a nap
watched some television.
programmed
SAS


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Kalliber said:


> O: you got puppies? Aw :3 what kind?


^_^ One is a 3 month old Indian Bear-Hound and the other is a 2 month old Labrador. House is a mess because of them -_-


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

World of Warcraft battlegrounds with my girlfriend instead of working on stuff I need to. She won't let me escape :cry


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

slyfox said:


> World of Warcraft battlegrounds with my girlfriend instead of working on stuff I need to. She won't let me escape :cry


:b

battleground in world of warcraft, some pawn stars game on facebook and posting on sas over and over.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made some green tea.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Messaged a friend, browsed/posted on SAS, and ate greek yogurt casually whilst in my underwear. What. I feel like such a bro right now.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Ordered dog treats for pups online^.^ and browsed aimlessly -_-


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

uhhhh fought off imaginary demons with my wooden sword while listening to goldfrapp at 2AM.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Just realized it's 6 am and the suns out and not sure where the hell the last 10 hours just went.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Nothing. Browsed SAS. I feel like such a waste of oxygen these days.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Killed rares in World of Warcraft. Cleaned up a little clutter and started to wash some pots and pans


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

fed my dogs xD


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Watched "Live with Kelly and Michael." Don't judge me!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nothing really. Finally left work, got iced coffee, looked at my new work schedule and talked to my boyfriend


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Packed and answered an angry call from my mother.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked for some new recipes online.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Become employee #4392874187264287365 of The Company that will one day own EVERYTHING


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted on :sas


----------



## Paranoia vs Anxiety (May 8, 2014)

I don't need to go through all the posts, to find out who won the hand slapping, do I? :O

I have been wasting time, because my browser crashed on a lengthy post, probably best though, it was a bit too aggressive, one my interpret (then what's aggressive enough, ya know? Placid?) Ahem. Also hassled a fellow INTP on the forums because of medication exacerbating the shut-up-already compenent of my intense disorder.Fingers cross though She cool, and not one of those people who are like "OMG different! Burn!" Doubtful though. Well "OMG crazy guy! Block!" is probably more period appropiate, lol, boring way to say it though


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know. I've just been watching random Japanese stuff on YouTube. I don't even know what I'm watching any more. I skipped to about 16:07 and for some reason he's on the stage I guess before a production of War Horse.






I should go to sleep but nope.






Now they're in Barcelona... I want to go somewhere sunny ._. and why is Monday 'moon day' in so many languages? I'm going to look back at this post later and be like 'what the hell?' again.

Oh god they keep eating, and I really want all the food right now. But it's like 3am so I can't go eat... I really want to go to like La Tasca and just order loads of Tapas. But that place is expensive, and there isn't one anywhere near me. And also 3am. And also eating in restaurant alone is hard. Lame.



slyfox said:


> World of Warcraft battlegrounds with my girlfriend instead of working on stuff I need to. She won't let me escape :cry


I never really liked battlegrounds... Probably because I died a lot.... I was so **** with pvp.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Woke up
~ Blasted tunes
~ Posted here
~ Drank some tea
~ Debated whether or not to attend a jam session shortly
~ Chatted with my dad on skype


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking at people's instagrams and realising that my life is really ****ing boring.
Woohoo...!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> ~ Woke up
> ~ Blasted tunes
> ~ Posted here
> ~ Drank some tea
> ...


If I had the confidence in my playing and improvising abilities, I would love to partake in some jam sessions. I imagine it would be a tremendous letting off of steam.

You should go man!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

just got back from my friend's apartment. we played dark souls II for a few hours, then walked around campus trying and failing to find any place to eat, collected some snack, browsed netflix, listened to some music and talked sporadically, watched and were interrupted during pineapple express when some people barged in claiming he didn't fill out an extended stay form......it was definitely a fun day, ups and downs. i had to go earlier than expected since we are both waking up around 7/8am tomorrow and need a lot of rest, but it was still awesome. we said our goodbyes just in case we don't bump into each other tomorrow, and we even hugged. o: well, to the best of my ability at least. a cool day. 

i did a lot besides that, like running around campus buying out the stores and donating food, packing up my room, sorting through trash, cleaning.....made me feel very invigorated. they have the neon lights outside again....but this time there is a crowd and music, so i don't feel as confident making a POV vlog out there....perhaps after my shower, when i have a bit of time to relax and feel cleanlier and thus more confident in my appearance, i may take a short walk. we shall see.  man, though. my dormitory is a ghost town! i only saw 3 windows out of 20 lit in my dorm, and only 1 lit in the dormitory across from me. all the walls are empty and the halls echo audibly with each light footstep. it's ****ing awesome! i love being in empty places. it's so relaxing, and makes me feel like i have the power to do anything. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

woke up, did my laundry, washed the dishes, made me breakfast, listening to japanese techno... preparing to go ut for cycling today =)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Watched Game play tips xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked up some music on another site.


----------



## Benjo the apathetic (May 6, 2014)

Yawned and yawned and burped


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Marinaded chicken thighs for a tomorrow's stew, ate dinner, messed around online.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Texted a friend that was asleep when he rang me for a jam session
~ Did some crunches to try to begin regular exercise again
~ Set final mix for a new jazz track
~ Watched Star Trek
~ Shaved/trimmed my stache


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wasted too much time online
Worked on cooking fish in a foil packet with potatoes, butter, and herbs
Watched King of Queens
Wasted more time online while I waited for it to cook


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Finished making my mum's gift and logged into SAS, only to have my eyes burned by the disgraceful ignorance rampant across this forum by the same idiots. If my rage could only accurately be depicted by cold text on a screen. I'd like to reach my hand through the screen and have my fist transported at high speed to the face of every bigot that has sullied my eyes with the prejudiced hatred.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Finished watching the movie 'What Maisie Knew'.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Trolled the internet


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

visted a lucid dreaming forum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Made/ate a breakfast of 4 eggs, 3 slices, of toast, watermelon slices, & a cup of mango/ginger tea
~ Uploaded my new song to my music sites/youtube & spammed facebook with the links 
~ Watched Man City vs West ham


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Woke up and banded with my sisters to give me mum a heart attack.  

Now we're about to give her our gifts, eat, and watch Frozen (which my mum bought a long time ago and has wanted to watch, but couldn't since there was not yet a moment when we were all in the apartment at once).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called my mom to wish her a happy mother's day.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ate dinner and counted me monies.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

was sitting behind laptop, stuck in SAS chat =)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Took off my make up, did some writing, looked for my missing remote lol, browsed the net and put on The Big Bang Theory..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaned on the house and my room. Heated up some clam chowder


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

shifted on my office chair caus its uncomfortable -_-


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Spoke to my <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Had a cup of vanilla soy milk & took some vitamins
~ Watched Game Of Thrones


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Prepared and am now currently cooking tonight's dinner - Pollock, Chorizo and Chickpea stew. Looking forward to it :clap


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watched YouTube videos and had lunch. Thrilling stuff


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

Ate, kinda socialised with family and family friends, cried then came on here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my fan.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Just finished eatingbxD


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Ate grapes and listened to music


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

controlled my anger and sat in the office when i actually wanted to punch that persons face


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Rang the bank to adjust my account settings
~ Rang to sort out my student loan payments
~ Rang the phone company to add a data package to my bill
~ Ate a bowl of rice
~ Put on the Europa League Final


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snacked on some almonds and sat in front of my fan again.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Listened to music, had dinner and now watchin hockey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my brother on the phone.


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

Wasted most of that hour. Because i am lazy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

browsed sas and laid in bed staring at the floor with half lidded eyes.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

surf the web and eating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Got scurrred, this thunder was so loud it woke me up


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Chatted briefly with my dad on skype
~ Restarted my mom's new Samsung Galaxy to rest her data access
~ Watched highlights of the final games of the EPL season
~ Texted with a friend & my bro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my fan, it's hot and muggy today...


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*In the Last Hour.....*

*Farted around on the internet reading articles and SAS blogs and accomplished absolutely nothing of any value.*:clap:clap:clap


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

just roamed inside the office -_-


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Woke up cuz I'm so anxious for my driving test


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Paid bills online
~ Bought bus tickets from the convenience store
~ Helped my mom with her luggage


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

ate dinner with my family


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*checked my dear car*

which I often don't have the guts or motivation to do it and puzzled about my regular errands notified into my face by automated calendar _every day_ - reflecting my schizoid nature? It all started when I needed to take penicillin for the rest of my life. Lots of other scripted medicine has followed. And every future appointment, weeks or months away.

Anyone else set alarms like that?

I need a girlfriend to live with, to help with that and make life better


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laid down for a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Had an eye exam & bought new glasses


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Slept xD


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Walked in the local park.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Enjoying a cup of tea on the balcony, listening to birds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched a movie.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Ate cereal for breakfast and went on here.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ate cake, and milk I feel soo bloated


----------



## Marley123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Trying to decide if I should stay with my boyfriend


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

listened to really noisy neighbours (BIG BANGS indoors), grumbling and squeals outside and hefty helicopter monitoring making more meaningful sound (chainsaw) than any voice. Human voice sounds like singing and bumblebee and horseflies

dooo, da da, dooo, daaahhh


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It seems like I'm just doing anything I can to avoid studying.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Searching through job offerings and applying to 2.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put away my groceries.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Just ate spagetthi


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Played new super Mario bros


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Cooked & ate rice with stew
~ Listened to tunes
~ Did some cleaning prep


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watching the Billboard Music Awards


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

Looked at facebook and cried...


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Waited for a mission


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Watched Treasure Planet for first time. Amazing movie! Loved the animation and characters. Except of course the scary spider man thing. Ew.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Scrolled the SAS page up and down


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Listened to my favorite music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched tv.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

-went to the bank
-walked around the pier
-listened to music


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Posted on the jazz guitar forum
~ Posted some blogs here
~ Listened to some tunes
~ Watched Star Trek
~ Texted a friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked up some videos on youtube.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Played video games, had dinner and now watching The Lang and O'Leary Exchange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Posted of the forum xD


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Took my blood pressure lol, had breakfast, looked at some birds out my window and listened to music


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried and failed to sleep
Been annoyed by my right eye being sore
Wasted time on SAS


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Started to roast the corn and worked on an outline.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed the nice weather, from inside my room of course.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

made vegetable soup from scratch.. hoping it's gonna turn out good. ate three cookies which i'm not proud of.. made and am drinking green tea.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

....


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Been gardening cutting back trees and killing ants nests.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Helped bro with homework


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listening to music
~ Chatted on skype briefly
~ Replied to blog posts here


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wasted time on SAS
Looked into moss art/graffiti after learning about it on this site


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Played Driver: San Francisco, fapped and watched random YouTube videos. Living life to the fullest yo!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laid down for a bit.


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Went to recycle some plastic containers, then used the redeemed money to buy a burger and fries.

The recycling specialist was freakin' cute. Medium-build, tattoos on both arms, shoulder-length hair...UGH. :/


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Took a walk (outside!) with my sister. My ears are throbbing still from the icy wind beating against them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Read about different methods of growing moss

Finally just decided to experiment. Gathered some moss from bricks outside, tied it to some limestone I have, and added buttermilk and water. Going to see if I can get it to grow onto the limestone if I water it daily. Hope the neighbors didn't see me outside.

Getting ready to go work on correcting the problems with my health coverage.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I disobeyed a military curfew and went out on the street (I'm in thailand).


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Looked on the net at a game & country fair for Sunday, may enter one of my dogs in a just for fun competition to win a rosette for waggiest tail & the other to win a rosette for an asbo, very fitting indeed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much it's a lazy day today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Woke up, got high, started cooking.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Haha sounds like a good way to wake up.

Last hour I just watched Corpse Party 2: Dead Patient gameplay videos on youtube, then listened to music (mainly Mom/Blacksquares/Cats Milly stuff for the bajillionth time).


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Put up posts on SAS !

LOL.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Washed the car and pumped the tyres up.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Watched supernatural, it got soo good


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Wrote a poem
~ Listened to music
~ Posted on the forum


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

talked on the phone for over an hour.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dug Borders to replace the soil with bark, oh ya fighter the xcitements killing me aha.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went to Hobby Lobby
Ate Taco Bell
Went grocery shopping
Posted on SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a heck of a lot.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Intensely visceral nostalgia leaning on my bed, with the open window illuminating the room softly in early evening sunlight, ipod on shuffle on my stereo, making a bracelet. I haven't done that for a long time. Some old songs I used to listen to a lot in high school came up and stirred up a lot memories that just entranced me, eyes glazing over as I wove the pattern like machinery before me. It finally feels like summer. The kind I used to know.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Went out to buy a kebab. They gave me a Pepsi which said on it "multi pack can - not to be sold separately". Ate, drank. And now I'm depressed again.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Obsessively spamming refresh on the tracking for my mail even though I know it won't be delivered until tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate dinner.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

smoked. listened to music (aphex twin record). drank. bummed around on the net.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- brushed my teeth and took my make up off
- did some writing
- tried to find something decent on tv
- browsed some sites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put away my laundry.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Marley123 said:


> Trying to decide if I should stay with my boyfriend


If you have doubts you should probably leave.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Twerked with miley


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Made a couple calls
~ Watched Star Trek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Took my makeup off, showered, did a little bit of writing, looked at pictures and put on Degrassi


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Played some Call of Duty, played with my cat, did my share of household chores (did some dishes, changed the litter box and took out the trash), texted my girlfriend and now sitting here listening to music and flicking through this wonderful forum with you delightful people.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaned and posted on SAS


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Tried to put together the missing pieces. 

I feel truly sorry for some people, but I can't help them because I don't know how to. It'd probably make them feel even worse. I don't give good advice. I only revel in their negative feelings and foster the sadness and self pity.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Went for a run, and now my legs hurt.
Then I made some tea, and went on the internet.

Living that life.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tries to sleep xD


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooked
Argued
Ate
Did a stone carving with primitive tools


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decided on what I wanted to make for dinner.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Read some opinion pieces about speculative political views of popular animated characters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drank some rum and coke. :drunk


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Finished homework, posted on sas, listened to music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to the rain outside.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Called the bank
~ Watched Body Heat
~ Ate some rice


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Cleaned my room up, lite a new candle that I got so now my room smells like "green tea" more so a lemony smell, ate a tuna bagel b/c we ran out of sandwich bread, babysat and now I'm going to paint my nails b/c of boredom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snuck up on myself and yelled "Boo!", scared the hell out of me.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

rode the train like a train ridin' azz muthaf-cka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Posted a blog here
~ Listening to/liked random tracks on soundcloud
~ Sipped chai tea & ate nutella spread toast
~ Started watching Basic Instinct


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Replied to a PM.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got in from a walk, showered, had dinner, put on TMZ


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Cleaning house. My brother and his wife and 19 month old kid is coming for a visit and will be staying at my house. Since I have 4 bedrooms in this house. They stay in the one bedroom upstairs. I turned what was an office in the den into a bedroom downstairs. I also have a toilet and shower in the basement I can use. So they can have the upstairs and bathroom for themselves.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Eat chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went grocery shopping.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brushed and flossed my teeth.
Had to find one of my birth control pills because I dropped it. >_> Took me like four minutes to find. It dropped on my chair on one of my bags I use for trashcans so I finally decided to just shake the bag and see if I'd find it there and I saw it fell on the floor. So I guess it was inside the bag somewhere. It just wasn't on top. Weird how that happens.
Made a list of things to take with me when I go out of town tomorrow. I lied and told my mom I have another job interview so she'd let me drive one of the cars out of town. Nothing to do in this blasted town. :/ 
Checked the refrigerator because my mom wanted me to put some pork chops in the sink to thaw out for tomorrow.
I went outside for like ten or fifteen minutes earlier.
I've been texting my sister while she's gone out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Woke up
~ Put in a load of laundry
~ Listened to BBC - The Why Factor podcast on alcohol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Listened to music, that's it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Picked up a prescription
~ Got ready to leave for work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched a movie.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Listened to Die Antwoord's new album (Donker Mag) whilst looking up cheap and nutritious foods/recipes/beverages to compile examples under the food section of my "Imminent Independence" goal list.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Caught a bus home
~ Watched soccer central
~ Ate fruit loops & toast
~ Posted here
~ Texted a couple friends


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Was workin, then looked at houses, got vanilla iced coffee, did some writing, put on the talk show Betheny, watched youtube videos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a lot, it's a lazy day.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Played Mario Kart 8 : )


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woke up and spent too much time on SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watched YouTube clips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freaked out. :afr


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Learned to tie different braids and knots


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I have posted like an illiterate old English knight.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

- Sat in front of the heater
- Listened to music
- Sang along loudly to said music
- Shattered glasses all throughout the neighbourhood
- Someone banged on my door, shouting something about a cat being strangled


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone about going grocery shopping.


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Ate toast and watched Game of Thrones.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Read a bunch of random BBC articles. I have such poor retention that I'm sure in a couple hours I'll be just as stupid as I was before reading them. Hahahahaha. I often lament how dumb I am. The fact of my low intellect has been pressing on me especially as of late.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Read a bunch of random BBC articles. I have such poor retention that I'm sure in a couple hours I'll be just as stupid as I was before reading them. Hahahahaha. I often lament how dumb I am. The fact of my low intellect has been pressing on me especially as of late.


:teeth...do you really think stupid people worry about being stupid..no they chase squirrels with a stick ..


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Painted my nails, put on 1G5G, browsed different forums


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tried napping, had iced coffee, put on the talk show The Social


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Met my son that I haven't seen in 21 years.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Slept
Woke up suffering from acid reflux 
Read a little about crafts
Took some pepto bismol because I can't find my chewable antacid tabs
Spent time on SAS
Continued to enjoy acid in my throat...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Listened to music, tried sleeping more and posted here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called my mom to make sure she was coming over later.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watched old episodes of Pretty Little Liars and had dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made dinner.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Sat in my English class, freaking out in the inside the whole time. This one's not going to be easy for me...one of the two classes that I know will probably cause my SA to skyrocket (along with communications) :/

Edit: lol, omg I just received a letter saying my previous professor recommended me to be a writing tutor too. I really don't see that happening. :no...if only he knew how long it took me to write those papers...:/


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw a minor league (AA) baseball game at Minute Maid Park. Was a lot of fun. We sat 6th row right behind home plate. I took some pics and messed with the mascots a little bit. Met some of my dad's coworkers who sat with us. I actually talked a little bit. I'm glad I went, I almost backed out because of anxiety but decided to make myself go.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Started sketching out my new book (I have project ADD, I swear), listened to lo-fi music, and brooded.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried to learn some new knots and stitches 
Cleaned
Posted on SAS


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

ate
showered 
procrastinated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jogged


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my fan while surfin' the net.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Waited for the Slo Niacin to stop making me feel like I'm on fire.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pretty much nothing. Took my makeup off, did some writing, put on Keeping Up With The Kardashians and looked around the net


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Watch tv and eat.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sprayed weeds on the garden.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Sit in bed and listen to joe rogan experience. Interesting podcast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to mom and my son on the phone.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Ruminated, reminisced, & reflected...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A bunch of cleaning


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Watched the World Cup
~ Got some bottled water out of the car
~ Grabbed my moms laundry
~ Packed another vap bowl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much of anything.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ate at a Mexican restaurant. Good food.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Played Mario Kart


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Washed pots and pans


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Collected landscaping stones from my parents house. A type of striped rock I like to carve but haven't seen elsewhere. My parents have covered them with mulch but some are exposed.
*Looked for mole holes at my parent's house. They seem to be getting an infestation. I like moles, wonder if I can get or make live traps for them.
*Came home


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Went to the lab to have blood work done. Whoopie.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had lunch, browsed the net, painted my nails and watched The Chew


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I've had the theme to bayanetta 2 on repeat in iTunes for the past hour (few hours). Its played 24 times now.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried calling social security. They then had me wait 55 mins to be called back. When I got the call back, after I said I was ready, it just went quiet. Just quiet, no music, or recording telling me that It'll be awhile longer. Guess I have to call back  Feeling really anxious and tense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Got part of my dinner cut up and ready to cook here soon.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watched videos on YouTube, cleaned my running shoes, did a face mask, took a shower and browsed the net


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mowed the lawn
Moved a toad that was in the way  *salutes his toad friends*
Watered plants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made some tea.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Watch Television 

Check Weather Radar

Eat Some Watermelon 

Make Some Post On The Forum

Sat On My Bum


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Showered, ate a burrito, watched adventure time, still haven't put clothes on


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

Been cleaning the inside of my fridge. :duck


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Made some mustard grilled chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watched the newest episode of PLL, started the laundry, had lunch and texted with my bf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate and watched a show


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

Contemplating going to sleep but can't stop reminiscing my yesterday and predicting my tomorrow... Hmm I'm weird.. But besides that just chilling on SAS


----------



## CQcumber (May 3, 2014)

Ate some pasta.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Thought about movies I'd like to watch. Lol. Got a little high. Beyond mundane.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Watched France/Nigeria
~ Showered/dressed
~ Took a cab to meet a friend


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Fed dogs in the garage and watched k-drama. Its 12 am and going to wash clothes -_-


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

what's the current tinychat room or just chat room in general? i haven't been here in a long time


----------



## Fangs (Sep 29, 2013)

I spent the last hour doing what I usually do - Zoning and phasing out while I mindlessly surf the web, stare at the ceiling, lay in bed, and float in my thoughts


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I went crazy


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Watching WWE wrestling


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I just ate to the brink of what my stomach can handle.

Time of the month i hate you. It's all good

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I Played a fun filled around of Mario Kart, Mario Kart 8 to be exact.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted on this POS site. :kma


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

been watching american ninja warrior


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Took a nap :yawn
Had a shower :rain
Made some soup in a cup :cup
Logged in here :sas


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

Made dinner, showered, came home from work, posted on SAS forums.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I just woke up. Stop harassing me with your questions.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

I've played some League


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I went to pick up a lease termination notice from my mother to drop off. She was babysitting for a family friend when I went by and it was the first time I saw the kid she's sitting.
I now understand the feeling of an old divorced woman when they were replaced by someone younger and more attractive.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

UFO documentaries on youtube. -drool-


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Went fishing at a pond with no fish.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Read about concentration and other mental exercises


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Did some writing, cleaned up, listened to music, exercised, thought about stuff and been browsing the net


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Went out to look at the stars, and watched Friends.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate and then died over and over again trying an achievement in World of Warcraft


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

went to a civil war reenactment


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

play wow

smoke cigs

listen to music

look up drug info


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Went shopping, walked home and changed into comfy clothes obviously


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mostly just been inside my head. Remembering a dream I had last night about a crush I had in high school. Very odd.

The dream had 3 different worlds, but they were stacked on top of one another. Each had a different sky. Each had a different theme. 

In one world you could run very fast, though it was a Big Brother type of world. Running away, escaping, was the theme. It was a normal, blue sky. The top world. They were after Elizabeth, my crush. She ran fast. Faster than I could run in this world. She escaped to the trains that took you to the other world below.

The world underneath that was more enlightened. Lot of white in the clothing, architecture and environment. The sky was always night, and blocked with lights flooding in artificial light everywhere. People were in good moods and trying to help the world above. Little tech thingies that could "sonic screwdriver" things into working and answer all your questions. Things were slower here, save the information that constantly surged through our devices. Elizabeth used stealth to escape this world. So I took the elevator to follow her.

The world underneath that was a world of parasites and creepy crawlies. The sky was red and purple. My past crush loved this world. She reveled in the parasites and disease. She kept leaving to go to this world. I brought her back, with the help of friends to this world. Then she escaped again.

I found her covered in leech like things. Her fair skin turning grey and green. Her natural, light blonde hair dirtied with mud. She was naked. And she was smiling.

I woke after finding her.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweated my behind off! :?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Walked to the bank & liquor store


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate, watched some of The Red Green Show, and looked up duct tape art. Seems to be a lot of people who use duct tape but I always noticed duct tape getting dirty on the adhesive side


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^haha, yeah....I've been into making duct tape flowers recently. It's kinda fun.

Studying....probably will for a while -_-


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds neat  maybe I'll try making a duct tape wallet or something sometime


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had breakfast, did my makeup, listened to music, got dressed, painted my nails and looked around the net


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Helped make soybean drink


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

Technically, it was a couple hours ago, but I dressed up like a cow.

Complete with ears.


The things I will do for a free meal.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wasted time on Sas instead of videogames. BAI!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shopped, put a cold pack on my knees, and took down a door that was about to fall off its crappy hinges


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Photosynthesis


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I tried to escape reality through my dreams, at first it was delightful however it went downward fast.

...Won't be doing that for awhile now.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

took drugs, drank w a friend at a bar/ restaurant, got slightly dizzy, played the guitar( badly), went on sas. :|


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Nothing. I did nothing. I should go do something now.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Read the new page of the LFG webcomic and spent time on SAS


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Read about the Persian Wars and the Delian League.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Sat on the sofa watching the clock :time Got depressed over my failure of a love life. Decided to come on here, feel a bit better now actually


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Made a cup of lemon ginger tea
~ Put my laundry in the dryer
~ Cleaned/reorganized my room


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Did an ab exercise, walked the dog and had a prime time.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sent a revealing PM to someone. Took a shower. Drying hair.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cleaned, took my makeup off, did some writing and put on the tv


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooked and watched TV


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Worked out, showered. Sometimes I think I just do it just so I have license to do nothing the rest of the day. I'm now watching construction workers be productive members of society and earn their living from my window. :rain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaned and fooled around with rock balancing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_balancing Highest I was able to balance was 5 stones so far


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

A small clip of my rabbits eating but now I don't know where am I supposed to post that or should I even post it...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Got settled in to my hotel, Hope this weekend turns out great.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Sat around, had a shower, ate food, washed my hair, brushed my teeth, and hung out with my cat for a little while.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I was daydreaming. I gotta stop.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Watching metallica - through the never!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watched videos on youtube. Time well spent


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Watching stream of Tommorowland. I have a friend that is there.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweated, damn heat! :fall


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Finished gluing down tiles on a mosaic I'm working on. After the glue dries I'll try out grouting them. Also talked to my mom for a bit


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Woke up, ignoring the fact that it's mid afternoon, but man..


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

play world of warcraft


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried to sleep. Instead grouted the mosaic I'm working on, even though it is too soon. Eager to get my first one done


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Zoned out...for an hour. Not sure what it is today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched The Red Green Show and scraped a bunch of grout off the tiles on the mosaic I'm working on. I did a really messy job when I added the grout  Maybe I need to use a grout sponge next time


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hung the washing out, hopefully it won't rain overnight, although it will dry quick anyhow.
Made cheese, onion & potato pie with plum toms.
Put the rabbit in the garden for a run around before the vets.
Listened to music, fed the dog, washed my hair for the hairdressers tomoz.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Just woke up


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched X-Files and talked to my mom


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

Hurt my head on the wall. Now I have a bruise on my forehead


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

-Took a nap
-Called Target for a job interview, they told me to call back at 7pm.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Napped and had dinner


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Woke from a nap
~ Made a cup of lemon ginger tea to help with my allergies
~ Replied to blog comments here
~ Texted with my bro
~ Listened to Sex by The Necks


----------



## ThunderChild (May 23, 2014)

Woke up, drank some water, sat at my computer


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

Wishing he would take me back.
crying. 
youtube.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made a small snack to munch on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Finished the latest episode of Defiance
~ Did some sample listens to new tracks I want to mix
~ Blogged/posted on the forums 
~ Chatted on skype


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaned on my room. Way too much stuff in there. Would be ironic if my missing library book isn't even in there, but at least this gives me a reason to clean/organize the room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a friend online.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Watched The Big Bang Theory, played Bubble Witch Saga on Facebook, chatted online with a couple of friends and went on the SAS forums.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Read a River Phoenix bio.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Gotten rid of something that's been bringing me down alot for the last year 

Good ****ing riddance


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listening to Galaxie Jazz Now
~ Replied to blogs & posted here
~ Helped my mom carry some fruit baskets downstairs for her church gathering today
~ Made a mug of Stash Chai with Hazelnut Coffeemate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched videos and read about biomass briquettes. Also experimenting with making one atm using scrap paper. Not sure about using them in a grill to eat with but might use them if I pit fire pottery again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of the fan.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ate dinner, watched tv, played some facebook games.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Surfed the net, almost had a wipeout. :?


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Listened to music, chatted with a friend, played a facebook game and just started watching TV.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I went insane.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Had dinner
Had chocolate
Browsed the interwebs
Downloaded some game demos from Steam
Browsed the interwebs some more


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Had dinner
Took a shower
Watched TV
Chatted with the moms
Browsed Facebook


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Listening to creepypastas. As if I wasn't paranoid enough already...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cleaned up my Fruitloop Daydream, was getting messy in here.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Studying, but really window gazing. The view of the back of the school is surprisingly amazing here. But yeah, this is kind of unproductive. I really shouldn't sit next to big windows. :no


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Crunches, hamstring curls, & stretches
~ Posted here
~ Listened to music


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

- went running
- iced my ankles
- talked to my bf
- had breakfast
- watched Match Game
- browsing the net


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Napped, had a snack then put on The Big Bang Theory. Hour well spent


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wasted gas


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

took a shower
watched TV
played a facebook game


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

watched sharknado 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even less than yesterday, I'm on a roll!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Chatted with an online friend
Watched TV
Pet my cat


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

drank alcohol, took drugs and played video games with my nephew. That's about it.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Cried -_-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with my mom for a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ate, stretched showered


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Drove my brother to the skytrain station. Took the long way back home. Took a 5 Htp. Now on the computer.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got ice cream, shopped and walked home


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I conquered the laundry mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I finally figured out what to make for meals next week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Checked the approximate price of a flight to Virginia for my mom
~ Tried to check the price of a 1.75L bottle of Glenlivet 12 Year for my dad
~ Listened to Dither By Simon Legault on repeat
~ Browsed SAS
~ Stretched


----------



## Sophiiii (Aug 1, 2014)

-ate ice cream 
- watched spongebob 
-read a book 
- listened to some music


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Hung out with my mom
Watched TV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted on this freakin' site. :duck


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Watched TV
Ate a couple of cookies
Played a facebook game
looked up recipes
Browsed this forum
Chatted with a friend and my mom


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

ate dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Sas on my phone as I lay in bed.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Derp Fortress 2


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Created a thread.


----------



## Seaworthy (Jul 25, 2014)

Played word *** ociation (it might have been more than an hour ago) but it doesn't show up in New Posts, so no one knows, I think  Hi everyone


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Played cards
Went for a walk
Played a facebook game
Browsed through recipes
Watched TV
Browsed this site


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melted some dark chocolate in my tummy.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Worked out while posting here between sets
Looking for a match in dota now


----------



## AWIP (Sep 29, 2013)

I have talked to my dad, gone to pick up my clothes from the laundry, and put a skillet with butter on a burner.

I also went by and talked to my neighbor today, for more than 1 hour. 

I swear I'm on a roll.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Watched TV
Browsed the forums
Played a facebook game


----------



## ButterOnToast (Feb 7, 2014)

Browsing SAS with South Park on in the background



TigerWScarf said:


> Watched an episode of Naked and Affraid


Oh I love that show!


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

Watched Equilibrium, checked Facebook, came on here


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Hamstring curls, crunches, & stretches
~ Listened to a youtube vid that gives information on Kratom
~ Made a blog post here


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

- browsing profiles and posts on SAS 
-Tv in the background
-playing on the iPad
-eating my favorite Banana ice cream YUM!!!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Chatted on the phone with a friend
Browsing the internet
currently watching Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

watched drumming clips!


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Cleaning
SAS
TV


----------



## pos (Aug 6, 2014)

hit myself


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Stretched & listened to BBC's Something Understood


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

got up


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Made breakfast
Ate breakfast
SAS


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Tried to ring some places to no avail
~ Worked on a musical resume
~ Texted with a friend


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Hung out with my mom and her friend
Dropped a prescription off at the drug store
Right now I am drinking a slushie, chatting with my sister, watching TV and browsing the forums.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Watched TV/currently watching TV
browsing forum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Helped my mom bring boxes of frozen fish up from the car
~ Posted on the forum
~ Listened to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put away some stuff I bought earlier today.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Gave my cat her daily meds
Refilled the fridge with water
Chatted with my sister online
Browsed the forums


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Listened to music and iced my ankle


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Organizing my music in iTunes.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Listen to music and being on SAS. Well I was doing this practically all day anyway so I didn't have to say anything in detail.


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a whole lot.


----------



## Seaworthy (Jul 25, 2014)

In the last hour I've been trying to figure out why so many people are hostile and vindictive to complete strangers.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

cussed


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Returned home from an evening with a friend
Made A slushie
Chatted with my mom on the phone
Currently watching TV and browsing the forum


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Watched TV
Played Facebook game
Browsed forum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Woke up to the joke I've been playing on myself, really.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Waste time on SAS posting in the "Just for Fun" threads !


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Took a walk. Now perusing the internet.


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

Did volunteer work at the nature park in my town
Made something to eat
Took a shower


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Chatted to online friends
Watched TV
Read A Magazine
Browsed through the forum


----------



## titan22846 (Aug 9, 2014)

I work third shift and had a really hard night, to night before so I crashed really hard this morning and slept most of the day. Then I woke up and fought off the urge to eat because I'm a fat ***. Then I sat on the computer and have been every since. In an hour I'll take a shower and get ready to go back to work.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finished my grocery list.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Took a shower, put out the recycle bins, washed the dishes, gave my cat her meds and now I am currently watching Jurasic Park and chatting with a couple of friends online.


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Certainly not my homework.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

had 2hrs long nap..


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Stared at my computer
Played a game of League Of Legends on my smurf, won the game
Stared at my computer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my fan.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Had my mom over, played a couple of Wii games with her.
Currently watching TV, playing a Facebook game, looking up recipes and browsing the forum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked with my son on the phone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Sent out guitar teaching applications online
~ Reviewed the SOCAN membership forms I got in the mail
~ Vacuumed the living room
~ Messaged an old high school friend on facebook
~ Texted with a friend
~ Half listened to CBC News Network & music in the background
~ Sat here sweating & sneezing annoyed with the heat & my allergies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed the cooler weather today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ 15 minute session on the new cross cycle
~ Crunches & stretches
~ Listened to podcasts & music
~ Posted a blog here


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Sleep


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Played basketball for 4 hours. Everything hurts now


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Blown my nose a thousand times
~ Washed most of the dishes
~ Half listened to CBC News Network in the background
~ Listened to John Coltrane
~ Bookmarked job ads to apply to
~ Sent an email & text out


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Walked the dog. Half hour on the treadmill. Talked to uni course manager. Fed dog. Procrastinating on here and Youtube. Gonna have another half hour on the treadmill now. :b


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Bicycled for 15km then showered, cleaned room a bit.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Watching the X Files. Drinking cheap beer and eating Goldfish crackers.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Other than make a tea for this cold, not a damn thing.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Drank beer. and err yep. You?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Played Pokémon on my Nintendo DS
Petted my cat
Currently...
Watching TV, on the chat, browsing forums and playing a Facebook game.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

Listen to music, watch pewdiepie, eat ice cream, brush hair, brush teeth, watched part of a criminal minds episode.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Watched Whitechapel. I have no idea why.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Winterwalk said:


> Watched Whitechapel. I have no idea why.


I need to watch series 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatting with an online friend... online.


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

made spaghetti


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Burgerfest


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Messed around with profile colors for the last half hour. Need to do something else now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweated, damn heat. :fall


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

Surfed the net now posting to forums on tapatalk.. About to go to sleeeep


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Drank some tea and now I''m on Spotify while browsing the Interweb.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I read the Catching Fire book. I got into the series finally. Know I'm a bit late but I finally decided to give it a chance.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Stretches & 20 minutes on the cross cycle. Also listened to a BBC - Discovery podcast on plate techtonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Started a pot of lima beans for dinner.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Talked on the phone with a friend about coming over for dinner tomorrow. 
Tried to meditate but it didn't work out so well
Made a slushie and popcorn
Watched TV and browsed the forums


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Watched a soccer match.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Chatted with the neighbour about studio stuff on the phone
~ Edited a short drum video
~ Debated whether some bananas were too old to use for banana bread with my mom


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Left work, did some shopping and walked home : )


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Rang First Air Cargo to find out about shipping frozen food to my dad
~ Emailed the barbershop about starting dreadlocks
~ Texted with a friend
~ Watched Man City/Liverpool


----------



## Joanna96 (Jul 28, 2014)

I got my hair dyed


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Played draughts, chain smoked and listened to radio 6. Damn, my bank holiday monday is on fire.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a friend on messenger.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Finished off my last bit of kratom
~ Put my SOCAN application in the mail
~ Went to the drugtstore for a roll of quarters & packing tape....
got the quarters but the packing tape was out of stock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked on the phone with my brother.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

Within the last hour I have, cooked, ate, and listened to music..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Browsed here & listened to podcasts/music


----------



## Shyassasain (Aug 23, 2014)

Made a cup of horlicks and a pot noodle. Put some Music on and replied to some posts on this forum~


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

i performed a stroke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Contemplated my existence, with the remaining 59:59 I listened to music! :boogie


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wondered and wondered, slowly getting unsexier and unsexier. stuffed my face with bread and cheese. ahh, i need something else to do now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Another 10 minute session on the cross cycle 
~ Shaved
~ Will shower shortly


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Masterbated 65 times!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a friend online.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I decided to go for a bike ride, but the air in my tires was getting too low, so I drove all around town to many different gas stations looking for an air pump. The only one I found was broken, so I drove down to Wal-Mart to buy a new handheld pump. I get back home and start pumping my tire and I notice it isn't working. Take a closer look at the pump, it is missing an essential piece and is totally useless. By this time wally world is closed, so I go to put my bike in the backyard so it won't get stolen. The dog hears me coming and bursts through the gate the minute I get it open. So I drop the bike and end up chasing the dog all over, it thinking this is a game. I finally catch it and it rolls over and refuses to be dragged back. So I just pick the little ******* up and carry it all the way back, kicking and thrashing the whole way. Never did get to ride my damn bike.

And that is how my last hour went.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Chatted with a really nice person.

Set up Christmas lights. :|


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wasted time
drank lemon water(rather have pop...)
Checked out the LFG webcomic


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Facebook Games
Drank Smirnoff
Tumblr
Pinterest
Listened to music


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

woke up
ate breakfast



waerdd said:


> Chatted with a really nice person.
> 
> Set up Christmas lights. :|


Christmas lights already? you're a bit early!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Wrote in my planner and cleaned up around the house


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

shortcake said:


> woke up
> ate breakfast
> 
> Christmas lights already? you're a bit early!


 Or very very late


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Watched YouTube videos and contemplate dyeing my hair some shade of blue (I'm thinking teal/turquoise).


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Went to Dunkin' Donuts to get an iced latte.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shopped at Meijer's 
Ate Arby's and watched The Red Green Show 
Trimmed my cat's nails(he was surprisingly cooperative)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched a movie.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Ate dinner, got angry at family members over job stuff, & browsed forums.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ 17 minutes on the cross cycle
~ Listened to podcasts & music
~ Posted here


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Thought about the next step I'm going to make in life.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

fapped


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Left work, did some shopping for dinner stuff and walked home in the rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone.


----------



## SlowburningKarma420 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got back from wakeboarding and skiing at the lake.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Showered
~ Sent out job applications
~ Downloaded a film
~ Spammed my music on facebook & twitter
~ Half listened to CBC News Network


----------



## cryptoboy (Jul 30, 2014)

I write articles for my internet magazine


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

Listened to some music, tried to open one of my textbooks online (and failed), ate some peanut butter, watched some videos...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much at all.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Texted goodbye to my boyfriend who just boarded onto a plane back to his town. Browsed some websites... Man, it already feels lonely in here. Oh, and I also ate a hot pocket about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ 15 minutes on the cross cycle
~ Put loads of laundry in the washer & dryer respectively
~ Browsed here a bit
~ Brooded


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

cleaning the kitchen
making dinner
watching Philippines: Islands of Mystery


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Waiting in doctors surgery.... Still waiting!


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Skyped my girlfriend until she fell asleep. It's hilarious how loopy she gets when she's tired haha


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Posting on SAS and cleaning a frying pan to make an omelette


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Jumped in the pool with my cloths on out of sheer laziness of not wanting to go inside.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melted in the heat! :dead


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woke up and wasted time on SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched NFL football. :yay


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fed the dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed the cooler weather today.


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

Stared at my computer screen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Made Chinese food for dinner and checked out the weather network


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I watched episode 9 of black butler season 3 (book of circus) 

everyone died x.x


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Turned up my headphones to max volume.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Browsed the internet!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've literally sat here and stared at the computer screen.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Pressed some letters on my keyboard that turned into words.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Started dinner cooking


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

erm...SAS :I


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Posted here
~ Made some food
~ Listened to music & talk radio
~ Read the news paper


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

slept 
posted here
contemplated (but not in a serious planning way) that topic we're not allowed to mention here.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Took a bath
Texted my mom
Iced my injuries 
Had some grapes and iced coffee
Watched my boyfriend play GTA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tried to make a grocery list, still not finished yet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ate some food, drank a beer or 2, waiting around for the jam to begin


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

ArcheAge from 8 pm till 4 am. feels like an hour though...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating, watching The Red Green Show, and searching for my Coca Colas that someone hid on me...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finished my grocery list. :yay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Put on make up
Tumblr
Made coffee <3
Had some PB and apple slices
Laundry 
Texted my bf


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*I am at work, multitasking between actually doing stuff, posting on this forum, emailing and doing searches for anime*


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Shower, study, and wish that I could go back to sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mailed a DNA sample at the post office, picked up a turkey dinner, and ate it while watching America's Got Talent with my girlfriend. No secret cloning projects going on here


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking for a job.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ate dinner, checked my facebook, came here


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Spoke with a guy about god, death, voodoo and road trips.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed the cooler weather


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've listened to Korean ASMR videos for like an hour ;_; I'm addicted to the sound of Korean, I don't know what it is. It's so relaxing and wonderful. I only listened to female voices first, but now I found a male voice that's perfect. My night is saved. I almost fell asleep sitting up and I can barely type with my hands(effect of asmr).


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Studied Quickbooks Pro.* ( small business accounting software ) 
Fun...fun.
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :sigh


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Visited a forum I used to go to in my teens.
Watched this: 




Listened to these:





















Got on and off FB

And some other sh**


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

eat and complain about getting fat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Surfed SAS

Wikipedia. Went from an article on matches to articles about alchemists, phosphorus, mythical fire salamanders, etc. So I guess I didn't get too far off track


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Studied telemetry, data analysis and all the hardware/software to go with it. This has been ongoing for weeks now though and I still have 3 weeks to wait until I can put it to use again which is frustrating. I'm genuinely worried I will forget things I have learned between now and then.

Oh and SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a lot.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate, watched x-files, and spent time on SAS


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to music & podcasts
~ Exercised
~ Posted here


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Listened to music and texted my mom. Two of my favourite things :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freaked out! :afr


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Took a shower. Also been freaking out over my first test for AP World History for the past few hours because I feel like I know nothing :eek

All this studying better pay off tomorrow... :afr


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*took a shower.

Debated between selling some shoes I don't wear on Ebay or drop them off at Salvation Army*


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Shower, threw clothes in the washer, cleaned a little, teeth brushed, hair brushed, nails clipped and pretty, ate some yogurt, texting, browsing, sas and another forum


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Died


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I stayed up too late digitally recoloring illuminated manuscripts because I have no life and I'm cool like that. :roll


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sat in front of my laptop drinking strong cider. :|


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

Outlined my astronomy chapter and watched Blacklist.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my fan.


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

downloaded 2 songs and smoked 2 ciggis.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mailed a package at the post office, got a carryout turkey dinner, dried to send an annoying gnat to hell in a cloud of bug spray, and opened windows to air things out. Hopefully I'll be eating soon


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Went for a walk, got the mail, watered the flowers, looked around the net


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

For last three hours or so, played basketball with my kids and dad, 2 on 3. I was part of the 2. We kicked butt. I'm tired. Think I'm getting too old for this schlitz.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my fan.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rest ..! In hindi ,its called "Aaraam"


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Shower, ate leftover funnel cake


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Ate pizza and bread sticks. The pizza was superb. The bread sticks tasted like cardboard.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Surfing ad infinitum - Bouncing Around*

Wasted time reading about all kinds of topics on the internet.
Didn't accomplish a thing !

It is amazing how when you are surfing the net, you start with one subject, read a couple of things, and after a short while, you realize you have bounced from one thing to another and another until you have read several subjects *which had absolutely nothing to do with what you started with! 
*
Politics --- > religion --- > art ---- > movies --- > finance ---- > 
web development --- >>>>... and so on......... to infinity ! LOL.

They don't call it "The Web" for nothing !


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Researching the best fruits, vegetables, and herbs for health. So many to choose from.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sit in front of the fan.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wasted time on SAS and looked into buying praying mantis egg cases out of season


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to the Chels Podcast
~ bookmarked a bunch of job ads to apply to in Vancouver
~ Made some rice
~ Listened to CBC Radio One


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Ate pizza rolls with ranch dressing and drunk some diet berry green tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much of anything.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went grocery shopping


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ate a whole box of Blue diamond almond nut-thins. browsed SAS. and in between, thought briefly of a time past justthisyear, wondering if they remember too or had forgotten it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@*W A N D E R L U S T* yay I like snakes! What did it look like? Not sure where you live, so I do hope it wasn't venomous though


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> @*slyfox* NO! WHY! They're so creepy... I don't even like touching people's pet snakes. It had like a yellowish stomach and a greyish back. Google said it wasn't poisonous (I Google everything). It's head was really cute though.


lol u should move to nz then.. i heard no snakes there


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No idea, I just find them interesting. I have been catching snakes and other creepy critters since I was a kid :b Not sure I've really grown up though lol

@*Marko3* even if that is true New Zealand has big aggressive eels to make up for the lack of snakes lol


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

slyfox said:


> @*Marko3* even if that is true New Zealand has big aggressive eels to make up for the lack of snacks lol


oohhh damn...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

You're looking at it


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*started laundry. just doing bed sheets*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watched The Big Bang Theory and fell asleep lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Browsed music and films. Ate pizza (ordered to the ward - muhaha) and cake. Read a magazine.. zz


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Cooked and ate a lot, then put myself in a food coma.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ally said:


> Watched The Big Bang Theory and fell asleep lol


Season 8? It started today right? I missed it :/

I have browsed lots of things online,played GvG mostly because its too addictive and also I dont wanna girls to win

EDIT::I forgot I ate scrumptious"Paranthas"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoved a nuke up the worlds butt and pressed the button. Good day all. :kma


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Watch "I am Legend"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

sonny680 said:


> Season 8? It started today right? I missed it :/
> 
> I have browsed lots of things online,played GvG mostly because its too addictive and also I dont wanna girls to win
> 
> EDIT::I forgot I ate scrumptious"Paranthas"


No it was actually an older episode I was watching when I fell asleep lol Season 8 started last Monday here. They showed two episodes. Not the greatest so you didn't miss much!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ally said:


> No it was actually an older episode I was watching when I fell asleep lol Season 8 started last Monday here. They showed two episodes. Not the greatest so you didn't miss much!


Thanks Ally (sigh of relief) ..I can't believe how this Indian TV channel lied to us tellin tbbt would premier from 28th Sep in India along with the US


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Took a hot shower


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Checked my weight, did makeup and painted my nails


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried to go to bed but changed my mind. Then swept some acorns off the driveway


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Woke up. Currently in the process of leaving my bed..


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Blasting Hannah Montana through my headphones and drew a cute faun boy.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Took a shower and made coffee.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Got some coffee and breakfast, cleaned my apartment, started my laundry, paid the electric bill.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

felt a bit sorry for myself then had supper, cup of tea.... now here.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Argue with my mom about stupid stuff. I hate how she always tries to get the last word in.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tried listening to new music. Hated it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wasted time on SAS hoping for anything interesting. Ate a tv dinner. Trimmed Peach's claws some more. Good times


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Tried listening to new music. Hated it.


Should stick with the old stuff.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watching youtubes of other people having adventures relic hunting and prospecting. wishing I could have adventures like that myself


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ally said:


> Watched The Big Bang Theory and fell asleep lol


What do you think of Penny's new hairstyle? I heard people are dissing it and saying it doesn't suit her character. I think a haircut is a haircut and she looks fine with it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Nicole G said:


> a haircut is a haircut


 yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole G said:


> What do you think of Penny's new hairstyle? I heard people are dissing it and saying it doesn't suit her character. I think a haircut is a haircut and she looks fine with it.


I think her hair looks cute both ways. It just took awhile to get used to it. I guess I understand too why some people would think it doesn't suit her character but she has changed a lot from the first episodes so it only makes sense her hair would too


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ally said:


> I think her hair looks cute both ways. It just took awhile to get used to it. I guess I understand too why some people would think it doesn't suit her character but she has changed a lot from the first episodes so it only makes sense her hair would too


:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked dinner.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had a cup of tea.... poster here a bit.


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Went for a walk, got back to the house but did not want to come home yet so turned around and walked some more and now I am on here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

spoke to my mother.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

went for coffee (well, came back) opened mail, tried on new clothes. And slightly sickened myself on an e-cigarette.. Too strong. Bork.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Had authentic Japanese cuisine, in China.... It was actually pretty awesome even if I hadn't a clue what I was eating.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

- Made my bed
- Got dressed
- Gave my cat her meds
- Checked my email
- Watched TV
- Talked to my mom on the phone


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chatted to online friend...... had a cup of tea... posted here.


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

not much


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed the cooler weather today.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had breakfast and painted my nails


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ally said:


> painted my nails


 what Color?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I went to the gym and then ate a poutine for lunch, so I guess absolutely nothing.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

inna sense said:


> what Color?


Orange with black and white polka dots over top! I guess I was in a halloween mood :b


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ally said:


> Orange with black and white polka dots over top! I guess I was in a halloween mood :b


Looks awesome! :yes

In the last hour I ate lunch and did a couple of chores.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole G said:


> Looks awesome! :yes
> 
> In the last hour I ate lunch and did a couple of chores.


Thanks!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ate supper, , played about on phone, little drink. post here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laid down


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ally said:


> Orange with black and white polka dots over top! I guess I was in a halloween mood :b


 beautiful.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Came back from helping my parents take their cat and dog to the vet. Called to make sure my heart monitor was working right.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had a nap, watched old episodes of Pretty Little Liars and looked up oatmeal recipes


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Cut my own hair, called my mom, ate 2 bananas, listened to music.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

stuck alone as always and weekend too, greeeeeeeat.
realising life is over for me


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

watch my nephew, call my job, and take selfies lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

listened to music.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Showered, dressed, & took out the trash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Figured out what I wanted for dinner and listened to music.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Headed home from my parents and spent time on SAS


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had supper....posted here.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

Went hunting for the 1st time ever!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Watched "Interview with the vampire" (Brad Pitt was so sexy!), now watching the show 'Hardcore Pawn'.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

On youtube watching Are You Afraid of the Dark?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

megsy00 said:


> Went hunting for the 1st time ever!


Have any luck? Ether way guessing from the "" that you had a good time 

.............................................

I just wasted time and watched youtubes. Now headed to bed


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had dinner, got washed, had tea , posted here.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Chatted with my mom


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Took a dump, browsed youtube and ate a caramel apple :3


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Ate meat pierogi & beetroot soup, watched Karl Pilkington: The Moaning of Life, played Criminal Case on Facebook.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Have any luck? Ether way guessing from the "" that you had a good time
> 
> .............................................
> 
> I just wasted time and watched youtubes. Now headed to bed


Nope, no luck unfortunately!  it was a good time!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much at all.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

finished watching the last episodes of_ Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Should have slept a looong time ago. Hello darkness my old friend.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Obsessed and obsessed over things I shouldn't be obsessing about. People, relationships, love. it's tough. maybe re-focus on bears or the lovely yesteryear memory of some reverie long ago.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Coffee, listened to music, checked my email, texted my best friends.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Went to my parent's house. Staying here for dinner.


----------



## manofkent (Sep 15, 2014)

Ate a pizza flicked through films I gave up and watching any ol crap now browses on here made a few threads (be sure to check them out) had a cigarette finished a bottle of coke


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chatted to online freind .


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got home from work, had pumpkin pie oatmeal and thought about how much it sucks my computer might be dead and I lost all my files:mum


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had supper, played game on phone, washed face and hands, brushed teeth, made tea.... posting here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Played a game of scrabble with my mom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Stretched & exercised


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Surfed SAS and necroed some Just For Fun topics


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Spoke with my friend about moving in together to the city.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

HAD SUPPER, had a drink , washed face, brushed teeth, .


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

read a book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not telling. :duck


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

juvy said:


> read a book


What book?

In the last hour I went out to lunch with my mom.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Left work, bought coffee, came home and had a late lunch


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chatted to online friend,. had a cup of tea. ate a bag of salted potato chips ( crisp), posted here some.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to the rain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate and watched "Somebodys Gotta Do it"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walked home from shopping and had lunch. Thrilling stuff, I know


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chatted to online friend. had a drink. posted here some.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Made a ridiculously sugary cup of tea
~ Edited wave files for another new tune
~ Played guitar
~ Half watched a show


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Taken a shower and read some of a book.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Woke up, weighed myself,thought about stuff, watched a funny youtube video, made coffee and had the pumpkin pie oatmeal that I made in the slow cooker last night


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Ate cereal and watched videos online. I had to use a fork to eat it since I ran out of plastic spoons.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> Listened to the rain


 That is always nice. I love listening to the rain. It is calming.



NanoStar SOUL said:


> Ate cereal and watched videos online. I had to use a fork to eat it since I ran out of plastic spoons.


lol how was eating your cereal with a fork?

In the last hour I had dinner. Pasta and garlic bread.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ate supper. drank, made a cup of tea. washed face, brushed teeth, posting here.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had dinner, made a kcup in my new halloween mug and now watching hockey


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Had a smoke with a guy and spoke about some of the things he has went through in his life time. Murders, drug gangs, getting beaten by his dad from since he was no age.. and its really wanting me to take him in if i get a home line up in the next few weeks. Hes such a good kid (i say kid, hes 20) and i dont want to see him wrapped up in the streets when he gets out of here... I really would do it, and i think i might.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

~Talked to a friend a mine.
~Made myself some Mac & Cheese.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to music
~ Starting registering my music with SOCAN
~ Exercised
~ Watched classic Chelsea vs Man-U


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Booked a coach ticket to Paris and drank a chai latte


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Nicole G said:


> lol how was eating your cereal with a fork?


Haha not too bad. It was weird using it at first by I soon got use to it.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Stress about school


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Found out what way causing my emissions issues with my car and repaired it. Pretty pleased it was a free fix!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Drank a cup of green chai tea
~ Sent out job applications
~ Watched footy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ate supper had a drink, washed face, brushed teeth made cup of tea.... now here.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Sketched, looked up symptoms on google, considered opening a new canvas, made hot chocolate instead.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Learned more stuff from my new home website.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

took a shower, checked my email and watched tv


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ate supper. had a drink. washed face, brushed teeth. posting here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted on my favorite website, not SAS. :kma


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I picked up my first check today. Didn't make as much as I thought I would but... oh well. At least I got money


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Started over an hour ago though. My cat caught a live mouse in the house. I put in a plastic shoe box and considered keeping it as a pet. After looking online and deciding it was a bad idea, I drove it to a wooded area and let it go. I then got some McDonalds and finished watching Happy Camp on Hulu. Movie wasn't that good

Also a lot of disinfecting hand wipes and hand soap was used lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Sounds like an eventful hour!

In the last hour I took off my nail polish, showered, put on makeup, made coffee and wrote in my day planner


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I made a spicy mustard sauce from The Chew book. It turned out okay. Probably wouldn't make it again though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ate supper. had a drink. washed face, brushed teeth. posting here same as last night .


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

went to the drug store and got my prescription filled


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ate supper. had a drink. washed face, brushed teeth. posting here same as last night .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spammed this POS site, like everyone else. :duck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched a show with Lonelioness, hooked up a new keyboard, talked to my Mom, and spent time on SAS


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

worried incessantly. Ate french fries. Sent some sort of message that was not actual communication. Said words that had no context. Looked at the clock (11:11)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Watched TV, called my mom.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Finished translation, cooked, ate, prepared things for laundry, washed the bathroom sink, tidied up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Put up a couple more ads for items to sell online
~ Washed dishes
~ Listened to footy podcasts


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ate supper. had a little drinkie. washed face. brushed teeth. posting here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crapped on the forums, like everyone else.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Drank 2 cups of tea
~ Got my laundry out of the dryer
~ Edited a guitar solo
~ Half listened to talk radio


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Done nothing and im at work.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eaten Chinese food, was good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

1. There was a painful pimple on the back of my neck. It took me several good tries but I finally popped it.

2. I washed my hands and had a cup of tea

3. Mostly just browsed SAS


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> worried incessantly. Ate french fries. Sent some sort of message that was not actual communication. Said words that had no context.* Looked at the clock (11:11)*


 That keeps happening. It kinda weirds me out. For the last 5 years or so I keep looking at the clock at exactly 11:11. Very strange.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Picked up a couple things at the grocery store, walked home, looked at some flyers, wrote in my planner and had some mulch needed caffeine


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had supper. had a drinkie. washed face. brushed teeth,. posting here.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

cleaned my wood furniture with Old English and dumped clothes in the washer.
It's almost Friday!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Came here again, ugh.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Had breakfast.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woke up and washed clothes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Did my makeup then made coffee and pancakes


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Read newspaper and currently doing laundry.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Drank green tea and told myself I should die because I'm a loner.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Some brief exercise, showered, & listened to jazz while posting here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same as all the other spammers here, I posted... a lot. :duck


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Took out the trash
~ Listened to Shambhala by Jim Head on repeat
~ Posted here
~ Half watched Stargate Atlantis
~ Texted about a sale I may make soon


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Play with myself lol......


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Reading and watching youtubes about oxyhydrogen torches. Then I watched The Awesomes on Hulu


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

took a shower, watched TV, chatted with an online friend.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Drank vodka whilst trying to make itunes work.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Got up, checked my weight, put on makeup, made coffee and breakfast then browsed the net


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Had breakfast, talked to mom on the phone, watched TV and checked email.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted with the spam bots.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had dinner, watched tv and painted my nails


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had supper. a couple of drinks,. pottered about on phone, washed face, brushed teeth, posted here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched youtube videos about glassblowing, making bioplastic, and making a hard plastic like substance from casein in milk. Plan to play around with the last two soon. Sucks I just threw out some old milk today  Unfortunately, glass blowing is too large scale for me atm(plan to try lampwork next year though).


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Got home from my mom's, gave my cat her meds, talked to my sister online and played a Facebook game.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Spammed some of my music links online
~ Listened to music
~ Helped my mom with her ipad & to order a visa debit card from her bank
~ Texted with my brother
~ Some push ups
~ Put some frozen chicken in the over
~ Took out the trash & grabbed the free newspaper
~ Twisted my hair


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Went shopping at Metro, talked to my bf, made coffee, got into pjs, watched Holmes On Homes and looked up how to make my dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spam botted with the posters.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried to go back to sleep and failed


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Sitting here sulking about the current state of things. I'm scared by the prospect of applying for internships, facing the interviews, and if I'm "fortunate", traveling several days a week to a building full of outgoing people where I'll be expected to blend into office life and consult with authority figures regularly.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Made bed, got dressed, brushed teeth, gave my cat her meds and treat afterwards, checked email and talked to friends online.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Left work, picked up a couple things at the grocery store, got the mail, texted my bf and then had a really late lunch....probably can't even call it lunch at this point


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So many spammers, so little time... :fall


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

talked to my sister online. I talk to her online Monday to Friday during the day while she is at work. It's nice chatting with her often and being this close to her since she lives so far away.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woke up cold. Called parents. Not much else


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hid from the spam bots... they're everywhere on SAS. :duck


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

handed out candy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had supper. a couple of drinks,. pottered about on phone, washed face, brushed teeth, posted here.



posted some more spam... just to pee - off Mr toad-licker.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched The Cave, ate, and posted on SAS


----------



## ruthkeith (Oct 25, 2014)

*Just Another Long Work Day*

As the title itself says...working and working!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Put on makeup, got dressed, did the dishes, and listened to music


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Went grocery shopping, put groceries away, had lunch, checked email and watched TV.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spammity spam spam :blah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Handed out candy - 39F and light rain with wind.
Among the coldest Halloweens in memory.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had supper. a couple of drinks,. pottered about on phone, washed face, brushed teeth, posted here.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eating dinner
Watching anime


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Chatted with my mom and did laundry.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watched New Girl, napped, ate halloween chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bought colorful glass items in a thrift shop and walked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tried to do HW, but the Internet is acting up, so now I'm pretending to sleep because there's people here :/


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

supper, drank, washed, brushed teeth. posting here......


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Went out looking at kitchen counters. Parents bought a house that I will be renting from them.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

supper, drank, washed, brushed teeth. went outside to see the weather, and note temperature now...posting here.....


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

cuddled with my cat, listened to music, tried to study and gave up.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Made dinner for one, mother****ing yet again.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Dang you guys are making me look bad, because what did I do??? You're looking at it. (hangs head in shame)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swam in the sea of SAS spammers.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

cleaned my bathroom and kitchen


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

supper, drank, washed, brushed teeth. went outside to see the weather, and note temperature now...posting here.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spammed it up with everyone else here. :yay


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going through my food. Sorting out what should be thrown away, what should be given to my parents, and what should be donated. Low sodium diets aren't fun


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wakeup tired as hell... as usual.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

went to a counselling appointment


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Read about foods that contain iodine, called parents, called my doctor, and then took a shower


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Spammed it up with everyone else here. :yay


I think you should be renamed ''Sir Spamalot' :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swam through a sea of :spam


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Been working on cooking low sodium pasta sauce


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Got prescription filled, got flu shot, went and got a few groceries and had lunch.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Bathed my cat, who tried to kill me for it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> Bathed my cat, who tried to kill me for it.


hmm I have heard that you arent really meant to wash a cat.

but I was also told that their ''washing'' is when they lick themselves.

i think that is a load of crap. How can the cat ''wash' by covering its self in its own spit. ?

so i think cats should be washed, even though the little sods don't like it. 
would I be considered clean if I just licked myself.?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I read Green Eggs and :spam


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> hmm I have heard that you arent really meant to wash a cat.
> 
> but I was also told that their ''washing'' is when they lick themselves.
> 
> ...


I washed her in flea treatment because the dog brought in a few little friends that jumped ship and took up residence on the cat. I need to go buy more Frontline flea treatment but it requires a trip to the vet. I haven't got back there yet since I bought Heartguard there last for the dog. When I run out of that I'll buy more flea stuff. Here in the middle of nowhere it's a drive to pick up anything :sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Made a kcup, did some writing, looked around tumblr and watched Bad Judge


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Watched movies and edit photos.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

made some coleslaw for tonights dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to Girls Just Want to Have :spam


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

karenw said:


> Cooked dinner. Do you shred your coleslaw & use Mayo or salad cream?


It was a pre-packaged coleslaw and I used mayo, sugar, salt, pepper, celery seed, garlic powder, onion powder and apple cider vinegar for the dressing. It was really good. I got the recipe for the dressing from the internet and this recipe is well worth keeping.

In the last hour I had breakfast, got dressed, brushed teeth, made bed, gave my cat her meds and came on here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

worked


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> hmm I have heard that you arent really meant to wash a cat.
> 
> but I was also told that their ''washing'' is when they lick themselves.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if lions lick themselves, btw.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Cleaned my parakeet cage. Folded laundry. Made some french press coffee. 
It was all so stimulating :flush

Oh and I want to join this weird little spam war, ya funny little spammers! :ditto:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I spam, you spam, we all spam...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Played Mario Kart, painted my nails and watched Greys Anatomy


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Playing NCAA football 14


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Tried working on paper...having trouble focusing. Guggghghe, just want to get this thing done and over with already.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Read creepy stories. Probably wasn't the best idea right before going to bed

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1f9i14


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Went for a ride in the dark.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Waiting on husband to cut subway tiles for the kitchen so I can put them up. Looked for memorial jewelry online for my mom because her dad died.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spammers R Us!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ate supper, drank a bit, washed , posting here. reading Mr blue m&m's spam.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of the frying pan and into the :spam


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Got something to eat. Now I'm feeling sick to my stomach and depressed because the weekend is over and I have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Citrine said:


> Tried working on paper...having trouble focusing. Guggghghe, just want to get this thing done and over with already.


Same.

Also getting enraged about the Palestine/Israel situation. SO MUCH DEATH OVER DIRT AND RELIGION. On both sides. Jesussssss

Land and religion... ridiculous and yet people commit such heinous acts over it!!!


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Cooked supper, cleaned up the supper mess, cleaned the laundry room. Story of my life. Clean rinse repeat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse Online


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat, sleep and :spam


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ OI! Spammy. stop it !!!!


I have eaten , washed , and posted spam. .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam, :spam & :spam


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

karenw said:


> Bought an Xmas present online


Ewwww, what did you get? Hope it was good 

Ate some green eggs and :spam.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Sent out job applications via email
~ Rang a place to see if there are still openings
~ Rang a place for an old record of employment
~ Reposted ads for things I want to sell
~ Installed a video/audio codec pack on the old desktop
~ Listened to music & radio


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i have eaten... too much, drank a drink, washed , and now posting spam here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If it wasn't for spammers I'd have no :spam at all...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sitting at the Dock of the Bay... eating :spam


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Caught what I think was a shrew in a live trap I placed in our heating ducts. Had smaller ears than your typical mouse and its nose was really noticeable. Ended up releasing it at a park that is a short drive away. Took a few pics. First mouse/shrew I've caught. Helped the cat catch a mouse a month or so ago, but I'll be nice and give him full credit for that one  Going to be an annoying winter

Before that was reading horror stories. So was kinda creepy reaching into the heating vent to retrieve the live trap lol


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Ate 2 small bags of potato chips =/


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

Travelled to my office by bus
Was reading news in bus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In :spam we trust!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The usual morning routine except I skipped breakfast. Brushed teeth, made bed, got dressed, gave my cat Tilley her meds then sat down and checked my email.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just :spam it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to talk radio
~ Reverse crunches, push ups, & stretches
~ Made a cup of chai tea


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

talked to online friend  drank tea , posted here.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Woke up! Logged onto SAS! Heck, yeah! 

What a day. It's almost 3pm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never put off 'til tomorrow what you can :spam today


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Made phone calls about jobs
~ Texted a friend & my bro
~ Listened to music/radio
~ Ironed a pair of jeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of the frying pan and into the :spam


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Showered, dressed, & replied to B-Day wishes on facebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every dark cloud has a :spam lining


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

40 minutes of exercise combined with some cleaning. Mostly walked around the house, kept moving, and also used a pedal machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Today is a good day to :spam


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

think about what to watch on friday


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

It's the morning so the usual getting dressed, making bed, brushing teeth and then checking email and watching my daytime shows.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You and the :spam you rode in on!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ uploaded my 3rd album to some of my music sites
~ chatted on skype
~ listened to music
~ exercised


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had tea. posted here, chatted on skype,


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shopping, got the mail, walked home, had an apple and PB and wrote in my planner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snap, crackle... :spam


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Cleaned up my room, washed my face, talked to my family, ate some ice-cream, & watched some youtube videos.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YouTube


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Not for the whole hour but tackled with my cat trying to give her her meds. She spat them out and I had to try to push them back in. I wish she wasn't so smart and I could just crush her meds into her wet food but nooo she notices the smell and won't eat it. She'll eat her wet food when I sometimes put fiber powder into it, doesn't notice that for some reason. Strange kitty I have but I love her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Cleaned the snow off my mom's car & started it for 10 minutes

~ Got change for laundry at the convenience store across the street

~ Put in a load of laundry


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

lots of packing, moving this weekend.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born to :spam


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sat in bed, listening to music, been on here, been on gmail, been on Doctor Who TV website, been on AbsoluteWrite forum, um... not much.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched Falling Skies, ate, and tickle tortured my gf


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Written a check sheet for the race car. Fly out Tuesday to Malaysia, nervy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ At a banana & drank a glass of water

~ Posted here

~ Watched premier league matches


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone about my doomed financial situation while debarking and soaking weeping willow branches. Trying to learn basket weaving and it didn't go so good when I tried with willow with all the buds, etc on. Hopefully being soaked and being more uniform in shape will make it easier.

Edit: Right now our cat is going ape **** crazy trying to open the storage container I have them soaking in  He came close to tipping it over. Guess weeping willow branches are natural cat toys lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 504..


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Decorated a christmas tree, electocuted myself with the damn lights and bidded on something for my secret santa aha.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Drank some coca cola, had a slice of pizza, browsed the internet, texted two of my friends, put my hair up because it was annoying me and got on here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked on the phone.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Cooked supper for my family, got into an argument with my Dad (very uncommon occurrence), cleaned up the supper mess, sat down to chat you all up here


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I was gonna go to the library and study... I was gonna be productive and ****... but the sun is setting. 
How are you supposed to be able to do anything when it gets dark out at four in the afternoon. 
Pffft. Screw winter, I'm gonna go into hibernation like the bears. But instead of stocking up on berries I'll eat more cookie dough.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Watched Nurse Jackie. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this show omg


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had dinner. washed myself..... sitting here posting spam


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

More unpacking


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Sleep to ASMR videos.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Finished watching the Chelsea/Spurs game

~ Printed some forms

~ Ate a banana

~ Post here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bought a few new movies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to podcasts

~ Watched Cosmic Vistas

~ Checked the mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roamed the wilds of the internet.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dried my hair, put on make up, made coffee, had breakfast, wrote in my planner and spammed here :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

30mins scrolling through animal gifs

30mins scrolling through porn gifs

its past 3am


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> had dinner. washed myself..... sitting here posting spam


ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to hard rock!


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Just got back from first Friday with the bestie. Got to see my artwork in a show thingy and walked around town and stuff c: fun night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Chopped veggies, took out the trash, listened to music


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Showered

~ Watched footy matches

~ Printed a direct deposit form


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Chatted with my friend on Viber


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Watched "Nightcrawler", messaged a girl I like..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Internet


----------



## BeautifulSilence (Nov 18, 2014)

Talked with my flatmate for a bit. Now he's gone out and i'm super bored


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

No he hecho nada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A few things here and there, mostly there.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Grabbed the newspaper from my parent's place, ate lunch and fed my cat.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had dinner.../washed myself..... made tea.... posting spam here..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Exercised

~ Listened to a footy podcast

~ Ate

~ Watched the pregame show

~ Showered


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

No fui a mi clase de español. Estoy en mi cuarto con nada motivación. Ojalá que podría ser felíz.


----------



## adam4991 (Mar 27, 2010)

Read monkey mind by Daniel Smith


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

Ate dinner, cleaned kitchen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laid down, it's a lazy day. :yawn


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ironed clothes & listened to podcasts


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

dusted house, got mail and newspaper from parents house, had lunch and fed my cat.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had dinner. washed, made tea , drinking tea. posting here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a heck of a lot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to podcasts

~ Planks & single leg squats

~ Showered


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Saw my case worker


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Made coffee
browsed SAS
listened to some christmas music
looked through files on my ancient portable hard drive


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Walked home from work
~ Ate a snack
~ Watched Power & Politics
~ Blasted music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate dinner.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Chatted on the phone with my grandmother and my aunt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None Of Your Business


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Was out Christmas shopping and bought stuff for myself. I sat in my car because I didn't know where else to go, so I came home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Showered & dressed for work
~ Prepared lunch to wake with me
~ Replied to messages on skype
~ Ate some wings
~ Listened to a podcast
~ Stretched


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mainly sittin' on my butt doing nuttin'.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

got washed .... made tea. posted Spam here. LOL


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Farmed skins for leather working in World of Warcraft and practiced drawing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Finished my grocery list.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Got washed, . made tea. posting here....


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Went to the store. Was going to put a bunch of change in the coin star machine but it wasn't working at the moment. Came back home to watch a few Cyanide and Happiness videos on Youtube. One of the cartoon characters in the video called another dude a star spangled ******* because he was dressed in a star spangled theme outfit. Lmao And been playing phone games.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who knows... :sus


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ate some fried potatoes, called my job, listened to music, made a few posts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried to sleep. Viewed posts on SAS


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Woke from a napped

~ Listened to the Jazz Now channel

~ Replied to an old friend's message on Facebook


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

had dinner and pudding.... got washed..... made coffee...posting spam here....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fell through a rift in the fabric of time and ended up here. :door


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Bake a little chicken, some sweet potato and rice. Play a little guitar and paid my gas bill. Now time to do a little light reading and wind down for the day.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wasted time in World of Warcraft. Only slept a couple of hours so probably going back to bed soon


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

ate pizza and hid from relatives


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Knitted on a peg loom and watched hulu


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Analyzed poetry at literature lesson.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Played da origins instead of writing my assignment, then worked for about 10min, and now I am on here wasting more time :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Showered/dressed
~ Posted here
~ Texted with my bro
~ Listened to podcasts


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I just had myself some raviolis, bout to chow down on some cookies with milk lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put a meteorite in my pocket.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate and watched youtubes about regrowing vegetables from cuttings. Put some green onion cuttings with the root part in water. Supposed to be really easy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sat around at work listening to music serving the odd customer that comes in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Watched funny videos with my niece


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Slept


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Only thing I've done today is lay in my bed and play some games , occasionally watch an episode of Dexter..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Sent an email

~ Posted some music in a couple facebook groups

~ Watched Newcastle vs Sunderland first half

~ Sipped a chai tea soy latte I made


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Took my truck for a test drive after installing a short throw shift kit. Changed the gearbox fluid while I was at it.

Comfortable shifting now :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deciding what to have for dinner.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grocery shopping and posted on SAS


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Called someone from sas whoop!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed some quiet time.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Got in a pretty heated argument


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*insomnia*

unable to sleep

so reading this

and dumbbell exercise to help me sleep

since 0245 to 0345


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

vacuum/pickup of family room and kitchen
SAS

....I need to go for a run and then clean some more.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Downloaded a few mods for a video game.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Served customers at work
~ Posted on the forum with my phone
~ Listened to music


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Watched the movie _Fountain_.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a heck of a lot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Finished cleaning. Things look great.
Browsing SAS and listening to YouTube clips


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mowed the lawn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my brother on the phone.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Dinner, SAS


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Watched the DVD version of Mariah Carey's first christmas album for the last time.....until tomorrow!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked on the phone with my mom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Got in from work & dressed down
~ Messaged my coworker on facebook to let him know about a mistake in my closing paperwork
~ Chatted briefly with an online friend for the first time in a while
~ Put on BBC 5 Live as background noise
~ Poured a Bad Hare Wet Hopped IPA to try & had a sip of Makers Mark Bourbon with it
~ Checked what time the EPL games start tomorrow
~ Checked Tinder & saw a reply from a gal I've been chatting with briefly
~ Posted here on the forum


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

took a chocolate masque off my face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched football on tv.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

embarrassed myself so hard online I had to physically cringe


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

having no money sucks a*s


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Re-potted an aloe vera plant. Would've been easy but I left the potting soil and sand out in my van. They ended up freezing. Even after letting them sit in the house for a long while it was tough breaking them apart. Should've just waited until after I slept.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Crying and being paranoid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Browsing SAS.
I need coffee :lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wrote a PM.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Sleep


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Ate dinner, talked to my mom. Contemplated making tea.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I thought it best to shower  then listen to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blissfully ignored the rest of the universe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Closed shop at work, caught the bus home & dressed down to comfortable clothing to relax


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Listened to music, painted my nails and browsed the net


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Mixing music.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Cleaned up & served customers at work
~ texted people
~ Posted here


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shoveled snow  and posted on SAS a bit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched an NFL playoff game


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Cleaning my Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched an NFL playoff game


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Organized for tomorrow


----------



## FujiApple (Dec 26, 2014)

I researched for my marketing paper and then missed my bus, now I'm just thinking of food.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I had a German exam.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Been prone to horrific countless door bangs*

around the block

main door

and each of them rattle like mine

Can't know if it's a plumber wanting money to fix something by telling me it's my fault
or an estate agent wanting money to check my home to put it up for sale

or any of the distraught kids who scream running around the car park and rushing around the corridors banging door and pressing all the intercom buttons all at once

or family argument screeching which echoes around the building


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Sleep.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

chatted with my sister online
read the newspaper online
checked my email


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## grapesatmidnight (Dec 29, 2014)

Did loads of exercise


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Studied for exams
Upgraded my 512kb/s limited(8GB cap) internet plan to 1mb/s Unlimited. 
I'm not feeling any speed increase!!! :no:dead:bash


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

grapesatmidnight said:


> Did loads of exercise


:clap :clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listening to old Sepultura live

~ Rang Bell & net chatted to find out about plans for my dad

~ Went to the drugstore for body wash & shampoo/conditioner

~ Ironed my freshly washed flags & put them back up on my wall

~ Argued with my mom about apartment matters


----------



## grapesatmidnight (Dec 29, 2014)

pouria19 said:


> :clap :clap


thankss  but I'll feel it in the morning though :no (dreading it)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

~ wrote a little in my journal
~ got dressed and ready for therapy
~ browsed SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stabbed my brain with an imaginary knife (just to see if I was still awake)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Napped, browsed the net, and watched hockey


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Watch a movie on my other PC next to my main one and read articles online.
Drink apple juice.

Breathed, digested, burped, and groaned from being tired.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bought food and seeds from Walmart. Hoping to grow some of my food indoors. Bought lettuce, spearmint, cherry tomatoes, and banana peppers.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

went on youtube and sas.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Re-potted plants. Getting way too many, especially the non food ones.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played video games


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had coffee, started making potato soup in the slow cooker, laundry, listened to music


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Installed the Japanese language on my computer. But for some reason, it shows me only the katakana signs.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Watched Karl Pilkington interviews on youtube.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Watched the news about the events in France
~ Sorted some files 
~ Paid bills online
~ Posted here


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm not much...was texting a little bit and watching videos on youtube.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed the silence


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

read some manga


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Ate

~ Drank Beer

~ Listened to a podcast

~ Listened to jazz

~ Relaxed after work

~ Chatted with friends on facebook & skype


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Went for a walk, listened to music.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cracked another beer & started watching the first game of the weekends footy matches


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

-Shaved my head
-Tried to stop the bleeding

Edit. Still trying but it won't stop. Oh, the horror...


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

smokin pot


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Posted here and ate lunch.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Studied anatomy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched NFL playoffs


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Checked on my website. Did some cardio. Now surfing the web.


----------



## projectfear22 (Oct 19, 2014)

Found out I can't enter the college I want (want on some degree, cause I actually don't want it but it's between the free ones) so yeah lol

high five here 

other than that I just checked my grades on a website, surfed and listened to music.


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

Having a grand time studying for exams.


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

I took a shower


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Got home from work, picked up my niece from sitter, smoked like 4 cigs, watched anime,and missed class bc my ride didn't show up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to hard rock!!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spend too much time on World of Warcraft


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

pocky and archer


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Made/ate pancakes
~ Brushed my teeth
~ Listened to my mom rant
~ prepped to stretch & maybe exercise
~ Half watched Dark Angel
~ Chatted on skype & facebook


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Napped, watched Friendzone, made a kcup and had some grapes, talked to my bf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked on the phone with my mom.


----------



## FujiApple (Dec 26, 2014)

Marketing class, attempted to flirt with someone on okc


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Argued with a bill collector, served a couple customers, texted people, posted here & on facebook, listened to music


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

got washed. made tea. sat here.... posted stuff.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Post on here, watch sportscenter, and drunk about 32oz of water.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Watching videos from when I was 12 and being horribly embarrassed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shovelled snow, had a bath and listened to music


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry
Youtube
SAS
ESPN


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sip a new beer that I've discovered I'm not especially keen on, half watch Star Trek Voyager, & post here


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made a gnome out of modeling clay and ate a microwave meal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I watched this multiple times.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Take a quick nap and post on here.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Read and read and read some more.. Texted.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

x Faceless x said:


> Watching videos from when I was 12 and being horribly embarrassed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse the internet


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ate, watched TV, and posted on here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Iron, post on here, and eat


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Eat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drawing practice, browsed deviantart, and wasted time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse different forums


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Post on here, watch tv, masturbate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watching video lessons about chemistry and eating


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ate some deer meat, watch sportscenter, and posted on here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Yum venison 

Cleaning out the refrigerator


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning the refrigerator more and listening to music. Ugh something is all over it. Guessing solidified turkey juice or something. My back really hurts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

porn, watch sports, and posted on her


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watching and reading tutorials on bookbinding


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Porn, sportscenter, eat, post on here


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Sleep.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Went to the post office.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Work (translation)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grocery shopping and buying some supplies to try to make a cook with a cloth hardcover.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walked home in the freezing cold after shopping, had lunch, read the newspaper, texted my bf, had a shower and started watching The chew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I've petted the brown cat. Then I patted the black cat. The brown cat stared at the black cat jealously while meowing silently, so I went back to patting the brown cat. *Sigh.. It's tough being so popular.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Porn, sportscenter, posted on here


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had iced coffee, made a cookie cake and cleaned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Slept


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Listened to music and browsed tumblr


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch some bdsm, watch sports, and ate cheeseburgers.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bought bird seed at the Bulk Barn, picked up a few things for tonight's dinner, got Menchie's for lunch with my bf and watched The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I went shopping and cooked dinner with one of my roomies. Just waiting for the oven to do its part now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ate, ironed, and finished a movie.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Exist


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Basked in my own sweat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch the NBA all-star game.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Browsing SAS, I should probably log off. I've been on here pretty much all day lol.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Baked some baguettes.


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

Attempted to read my history book and got bored after 3 pages.

Briefly cried over someone.

Ate a hot pickle.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Kept myself awake by over analysing everything. It's now 4.45am. 



And drinking milk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Porn, watch sportscenter, post on here


----------



## JustJordan (Feb 14, 2015)

Played Project Zomboid, scratched myself, watched King of the Hill and ate some snacks.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Sized up my carpet, counted my little pauper pennies.. Talked about paint. Getting there....


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

ate oatmeal. and a small bag of chips.

read forums. 

listened to music.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Drank too much coffee


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Made meatloaf and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch a basketball game


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate, watched a show, and took some cuttings on an aloe vera plant. Want to see if I can grow new plants from them


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

House cleaning


----------



## ssonbb (Feb 15, 2015)

I ate Pizza >> and I'm feeling fat 

hahahahaha


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Hourish..

Woke up from a lovely sleep, thanks to zopiclone. Received a text message from him this morning telling me he understands (health wise) and that he hopes I'm okay. He wants to spend the night with me again, to cook us dinner and to relax. This has made me feel 100% better than I was and has shown me this is someone I think I could be happy with. ..Still finding it hard to open up though. Ingrained trust issues are a *****.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I've read, eaten breakfast, and wished that summer would return quickly.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Did my morning maintenance, had a coworker yell at me because he had to wake up early, and then realized that I *really* need a cigarette. And it's not even six AM yet.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I was working at a daycare and then I came home and ate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Play cards with my uncle, I won $60.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had a nap and watched stand up comedy :b


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I helped dad look at the snow blower, that isn't working right, and I spent most of the day on this website wasting time.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eaten dinner
Smoked a cigarette
Watched anime.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Eat breakfast
Been on the computer


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Burried a body.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Burried a body.


:eek


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ate a pancake.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Breathe


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Somewhat existed.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Took a nap, and helped my Mow Sow on Buttons. I threaded the Needle for her.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drilled a hole in a stone pendent I'm making. Went over it with 220 and then 400 grit sandpaper. Discovered there were imperfections so repeated 220 and then 400 grit again. Stone is really smooth but still noticing a little bit of imperfection so going back to 220 grit again :cry My hands hurt. Hopefully after that I can finish with 400 grit, 800 grit, and then polish it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looked at the few stars in the sky.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sat on my butt and stared at the computer screen


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Found some 80 grit sandpaper. Sanded the stone pendent I'm working on with 80, 220, 400, and then 800 grit. Mind numbing work. I really need to get better equipment. It now is super smooth and shiny even though I haven't added the final polish yet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Woke up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Porn, sportscenter, and post on here


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Breathe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping and 40 mins sanding/filing a Petoskey stone smooth. Really need to consider lapidary equipment or a rock tumbler if I keep this up


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Woke up, shower, internet.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Survived a haircut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

washed dishes, started dinner, SAS


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

Drunk too much, smoked too much, listenened to music, felt sad and alone.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

watched buzz feed videos


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Watching some Youtube Videos. Educational Vids.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

took shower and then spent another 40 mins sanding the Petoskey stone :cry


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Put some laundry in
~ Half watched Justified
~ Chilled some beers
~ Posted here


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Played some call of duty


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch 2012 movie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Had lunch, painted my nails and now watching The Chew


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Porn and slept


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Took a shower and drank a coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a heckuva lot.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Took a nap


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Got food from burger king, texted my sister, ate a hamburger, walked around in a circle for a few minutes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched the voice and a basketball game.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

40 minutes wet sanding a big rock. This rock already has hours and hours of work in it. Getting doubtful I'll ever get it to what I want.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch Blade Trinity


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Another 30 mins of sanding a big rock. Believe me there are things more boring than watching paint dry. Really feeling tempted to invest in more power tools, even though I'm not sure I can sell stuff.


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Listened to music.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A full hour more of sanding that big rock. Watched Good Mythical Morning eps on youtube while worked on it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch The Best of Me and watch some vids on youtube.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched a show while ate. Trying to cook dumplings in some chicken noodle soup now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played video games.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Stupid stuff


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Worked. Only 3 hours or so left. I like this job ok, but my supervisor is kind of a dick. Also cute girl got sent to another location for the rest of the week  I'm so sad.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shovelled snow, had a late lunch, talked to my boyfriend and started watching The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Half watched Arsenal/Monaco while downloading music for a new playlist for work


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse the internet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Started packing a little. I'll be moving in less than a month


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch a basketball game.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I questioned my own morality as to why I should be a good person, while some questions haunt me, I still try to embrace the idea of not causing as much harm as humanly possible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch porn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eyes closed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Experimented with different types of coffee! Cinnamon sticks are rather good, and give a refreshing taste !!! That makes me wonder, just how to capture the smell of rain, in flavor !!!!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Looked at rough stone lots on ebay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Swept the floor, vacuumed, listened to some music, and called my mother.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch tv


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Exist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sat here on my fat arse mostly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat a gallon of Ice Cream


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping. Now going back to bed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch porn and a basketball game


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Procrastinating on school work, learned the basics of scanning poetry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Played Super Mario, had iced coffee and a banana, watched The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch sportscenter and listen to music on youtube.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Drove to my optometrist for an appointment


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch Mike & Mike


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Painted my nails
Listened to music
Watched the comedy channel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Think


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

eaten dinner. washed myself. made tea. drank tea. posted here.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Gave my dog a green tea foot bath.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Drank tea and been here


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)

I made some awesome pizza! and then layed in bed and my cat came and covered himself with the blanket and has been sleeping on my leg.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Laundry, cleaned the bathroom, watched a little tv, fed the stray cat, cleaned out the litter box.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch John Carter


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Reading short horror stories


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch terminator salvation


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Watched anime. Showered. Listened to music. And put off going to bed, because I'm not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Read and watched youtubes about etching metal and glass


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

listening to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched videos and looked at pics on deviantart of embossed metal sheets etc. Also watched some videos about brazing, soldering, and using a jeweler's saw. Think this was a couple of hours actually. Tired


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

video games, a shot of Jack, a beer, a little bit of exercise, brushed my teeth, browsed SAS, thought about my future, made this post!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Post on here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

sleep


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Went shopping, cleaned, had lunch


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Reading tutorials about soldering and brazing. Falling asleep


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chatted to online friend,. made tea. ate a biscuit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch basketball games


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Making dinner


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Prepared some tomato garlic marinated chicken, mushroom, and potato kabobs. Suspended them over a pan in the oven. First time trying them with potato


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch porn


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Showered, chatted online, & listened to a reggae playlist


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Struggled to sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch porn, watch basketball, post on here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Posted on SAS and cleaned the shower


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eat dinner, watch anime, drink whisky.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch "My Last Days" videos on youtube.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

porn


----------



## quietlife (Mar 21, 2015)

Devoured a pack of crackers and changed into my jammies. Snowflakes!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

snacked and wasted time on SAS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched NCAA Basketball


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorting through stuff and cleaning. Rather surf the internet or sleep. Guess I'll force myself to keep at it until I'm practically falling asleep


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

reading through SA FORUM


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Post on here and watch espn.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fooled around with trying to solder. Only successfully soldered one of the alligator clips onto a helping hands contraption I was making for holding things. Was crimped on pretty good so probably didn't need it, but wanted to succeed at soldering something tonight. Really sucking at this. Hoping practice makes perfect


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch sportscenter and talk to my cousin.


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)

I was sleeping..my favorite thing...if only it had been eternal.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat chips.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went on a early morning trip to the new place. Moved a few things and went on a ride on some country roads


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

prepared some chicken, mushroom, and potato kabobs. Now they are cooking


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Well, I have been contemplating to join this website for a while now (anxious even signing up for some reason), and it's all I've been doing in the last hour .


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Took a late lunch break and went to the supermarket and got a approach by another random but it turned out they knew my parents so that was okay


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

watching fail videos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took out the trash and watched Better Call Saul


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch youtube videos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wasted a half hour on SAS and then spent a half hour emptying cupboards and packing food


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ugh more cleaning/packing. Back is hurting


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Showered, put my laundry in the dryer, washed my beer glasses, & blasted tunes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch my UNC basketball team lose.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Play video games


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat breakfast and post on here.


----------



## guitarkel2000 (Mar 27, 2015)

I drove, I came back, thinking about eating breakfast, signed up for this forum, posted some posts, typed, now thinking of going back to bed...


----------



## guitarkel2000 (Mar 27, 2015)

How do I get my picture to show up as an Avatar?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch porn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pray for a miracle.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Walked home from work
~ Ate and drank a Budweiser tallboy
~ Listened to BBC's 5Live footy podcast
~ Listened to Red Eyes & Tears by Black Motorcyle Club on repeat
~ Took the trash out & deposited the rent cheque
~ Posted here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched porn and listened to Shawn Mendes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched Shawn Mendes and listened to porn. :kma


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

- Watched tv
- Drank tea
- Just been here on SAS


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Washed dishes
Listened to music


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Setup my computer! Has been 2 and a half days since I've been on my normal computer. Kind of was nice being free of the addiction


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Self-harm....


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

I watched TV
I had tea and coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None Of Your Business


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to podcasts
~ Scrubbed Arm & Hammer dry carpet cleaning into the carpet in my room
~ Blasted music
~ Ate Fruit Loops & Toast


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch youtube videos.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Dicked around online.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Watched tv and just been here on the internet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Served 3 customers
~ Repacked cases of beer into 6-packs
~ Got tea from the gas station across from my work
~ Accepted a small product order
~ Blasted tunes
~ Chatted/posted here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music. :banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Making posts


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just made muffins for the first time ever.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse The Internet


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

"Enjoyed" rush hour traffic


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Talked to someone for the first time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat ice cream and listen to music.


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

Turned on my laptop in order to write my term paper. Haven't written a word yet...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Made a new playlist for work & watched footy


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

Listened to Fleetwood Mac on vinyl, finished my latest drawing, organised my pencils by brand, then colour, then size. So basically, lots of procrastination.. :/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drove home and filled up the gas tank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch porn and youtube videos.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pretty much stared at the computer screen. Not sure what I was expecting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to science and spiritual/philosophical podcasts
~ Washed the dishes and scrubbed some dirty walls
~ Half watched the White Caps game
~ Posted here
~ Chatted on facebook and skype


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Technology


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Walked to the post office
~ Ate
~ Cleaned
~ Listened to a podcast
~ Burned pine incense


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ate some cereal and watched youtube vids.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Re-potted my spider plant and Norfolk Island pine. Cleaned up the mess I made. Not much else


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch porn


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I played EA UFC for the Xbox one and went got robbed in one of the matches to a decision  I def won round 1 unless the judges are blind


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I spent the last 20 mins on this website, last 40 watching third season of 'Deadwood'..


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Jerking


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Contemplate a move to another city.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Breakfast, Drove, and Checked SAS


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Half watched a footy match
~ Charged my iPod
~ Corresponded with someone via email about a used phone I may buy
~ Posted here


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wished I was dead
Ate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my brother on the phone.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Dinner, reading, watching CNN, SAS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch an old UFC fight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Walked home from work 

~ Chatted with a neighbour I met for the first time at the door before heading up

~ Chatted with my mom

~ Ate some chicken

~ Tried a new red wine

~ Listened to reggae and then a podcast

~ Posted here

~ Chatted on Skype and facebook

~ Changed out of my work clothes


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i played ufc game


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Read up on how to tie fishing nets. Thinking of making a dip/umbrella net for sucker fishing if they are still running by the time I finish it  Wanna try one because I've never used one before, but it kind of seems like a waste because one dip would be more than enough if I got as many suckers as the woman did in the picture below. Think the run is mostly over so I probably wouldn't get nearly that many.










Also unloaded a bunch of stuff from the van. Taking ridiculously long to empty my old house. I have a problem with hoarding things


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went to Pluto


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Posted here

~ Paid some bills

~ Shredding some files

~ Listened to music

~ Sent out an email

~ Topped up my phone minutes

~ Made something to eat

~ Texted with my bro and my dad


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Failed to put the frame of a dip net together


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Been here, that's it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuttin' much


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~Fried ground beef and seasoned/cooked it to make a decent pasta sauce

~ Cooked spaghetti noodles to go with the pasta sauce

~ Texted with my older brother

~ Sipped strong beers while doing the above

~ Washed some dishes while doing the above


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Practiced tying knots. Mostly worked on the monkeys first knot, but have more work to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost my mind :eyes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Posted on here and looked at some boxing stuff.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been writing a homework assignment. I could do with some fresh air now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Watched the news, checked email, ate, and visited SAS


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Finished trying out tying a net. Practiced some knots and tried new ones. Now eating


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch porn


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watched two episodes of anime.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Listlessly watching BBC and surfing the internet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ate breakfast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked dinner. It's almost ready to eat.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Watched the weather reports and radar. The severe storms are brewing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch NBA basketball~Warriors vs. Pelicans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Illegal things


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Took a mock test of the ap calculus exam in class. It was actually a lot easier than I thought. I'm pretty confident about the real exam next montth.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Left work, walked home, got the mail and had a late lunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tripped and fell down. Survived and moved on... :tiptoe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shower and watch tv.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Email, bills, ate a snack, etc.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Reflect


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Made & ate breakfast
~ Made some phone calls
~ Chatted on skype


----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

I studied.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Chatted on Skype

~ Half watched footy

~ Filed my taxes

~ Made an important phone call

~ Texted with my bro and a musician


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

sleep


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Slept, checked the mail, and killed my back carrying bags of potting soil and peat moss inside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stuck my tongue out :kma


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Ate

~ Drank my last beer of the night

~ Chatted on Facebook

~ Listened to podcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Reading "The Crocodile" by Dostoevsky. The style of it rather surprised me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Post on forums


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch porn


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Eaten dinner and been here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stuff my face....no more eating for me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my son on the phone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch youtube videos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YouTube, Computer, Cable TV


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch NBA basketball on tv.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Read fanfiction, listening to music, tried organizing my makeup but failed, ate too much chocolate, been creeping around here and now i think i might get out of bed and make a sandwich and then continue reading gay fanfictions. What is my life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Post on here


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Watched CNN, posted here, checked email


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched chit on tv.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch tv and listen to music


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ate breakfast, checked email, checked SAS, drove to a meeting, finished my coffee too soon.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shave and do laundry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat and post on here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some crap on youtube.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Listened to podcasts/music

~ Posted here

~ Chatted online


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went for a walk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch youtube vids.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just good healthy things for my body... Had a couple beers and smoked a lot..! :no


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Astrofreak6 said:


> Just good healthy things for my body... Had a couple beers and smoked a lot..! :no


And earlier this evening I consumed a Philly Cheese steak with fries. Hooray for being unhealthy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Missed my dog, then I remembered I've never owned one. All is good now. :yay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brush my teeth, wash my face, drink some water, and post on here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Slept


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Listened to music and watched tv.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Planted banana pepper and tomato seeds in peat pots. Kind of late to be starting seeds, but I have the pots and seeds anyway. Also posted some on SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Complained and suffered.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuttin' much


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

take a shower and eat caca puffs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Take my meds and stalk some people on instagram.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Watched tv and been here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch tv and eat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch tv.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to B.B. King's music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuttin' much


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

listened to music
browse SAS
download Ex Machina ( ten freakin gigs)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Been sick to my stomach, fought my cat for my chair(luckily each time he compromised and chose to lay on my lap), and wasted time online


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Listen to music


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Wrote an essay


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Woke up finally and ate cereal.


----------



## Anxious Universe (May 17, 2015)

^

I can't stand lirik for some reason. Rather watch dansgaming.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Anxious Universe said:


> ^
> 
> I can't stand lirik for some reason. Rather watch dansgaming.


i couldn't either like a month or 2 ago, but nowdays i find him hilarious, though i don't usually watch his first few hours of normal days, i wait until he goes in night stream or sub sundays like now 

never really watched dansgaming before


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Anxious Universe said:


> You should he is pretty hilarious especially with facial expressions as his emoticons have shown.  Yesterday couldn't stop laughing at him streaming wii fit u where did all kinds of silly movements . The chat is kinda pervy and sexual oriented but funny imo.


must be the worst time to tune in now, because i looked at his title, he's going to play witcher 3 completely. I might take a look after he's done with witcher 3 as i'm hyped as **** for the game myself ^^


----------



## Anxious Universe (May 17, 2015)

Keyblade said:


> must be the worst time to tune in now, because i looked at his title, he's going to play witcher 3 completely. I might take a look after he's done with witcher 3 as i'm hyped as **** for the game myself ^^


seems wise yes.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Picked up sisters dog


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Ate a ****load of soup and watched youtube


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ate and drawing practice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do a few ab exercises.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoyed the silence


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I visited the old city center and it's marine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tried to get used to the new forum look... failed!


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Woke up, cried for a good ten minutes because I have to go to school, took a shower...

Bathed, put in my contacts, got dressed, etc morning routine...

Been on here the entire time...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went to hell... failed again. :rain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drawing practice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

More drawing practice


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Watched Game of Thrones, had ice cream, and picked my nose.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woke up and worked on a drawing


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Came home, made some tea and took a ****.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched a drawing tutorial and then did more drawing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to some pirate metal. :boogie


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Football practice is lasting until 7pm these days thinking about quitting im getting bored of the sport.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drawing and watching tutorials. Also took measurements while drawing and tried to copy the picture on the screen exactly. Kind of tedious and frustrating


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

More drawing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A little sculpting practice with clay and then more drawing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

practiced sculpting in clay


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Went for a run for a half hour and made turkey tacos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Found out chat is back. Went in chat. Chatted.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Ducks/Blackhawks battle


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Practiced guitar, sat outside before it started raining, drank coffee


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Listened to music, drinking tea, chatting online


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tossed and turned in bed, got up, had some water and a Luna bar, gave my kitten who followed me down some cat milk :b, went back to bed, researched foods to eat when you can't sleep and now petting my purr baby and browsing the net


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to yard work outside.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch a softball game and eat ice cream.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Listened to some creepypasta, ate a nectarine and a protein bar, decided to study a little real analysis so that I don't die when I take it this fall as a 2nd-year, remembered that I'm too stupid to be a successful math major anyway, came here to feel better.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Watched 'CNN International' because 'CNN US' has become difficult to watch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch LeBron James lose, smh.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Worked on a puzzle, folded some laundry, fed my cat, made and ate some lunch and checked my email.


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Ate bacon. Watched some anime. And messed around online. Ate cake. Also some tea. Earl grey


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Did some super slow weight training. Introduced a new exercise, hoping it wont affect my neck problem.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

starsfire said:


> Ate bacon. Watched some anime. And messed around online. Ate cake. Also some tea. Earl grey


cake and bacon, yummy!!

I played Mario Golf and Super Mario Bros.


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Nicole G said:


> cake and bacon, yummy!!
> 
> I played Mario Golf and Super Mario Bros.


I love mario! I like the 64 and regular mario games the best but my controllers broken.:crying:


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

starsfire said:


> I love mario! I like the 64 and regular mario games the best but my controllers broken.:crying:


Mario is surely the best. That sucks about the controller being broken. What about getting a new one? Not sure how much they cost now though. Hopefully not a lot.

Exercised for a bit then played super Mario bros.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Went to my first counseling appointment. Still too early to say if that will be of any help. Now eating some food from Wendy's I had picked up on my way home.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch college baseball and watch people talk about their anxiety/depression on youtube.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleeping followed by a quick shower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killed time :dead


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Woke up, had breakfast (Blueberry Eggo Waffles), chatted with my sister online, read the newspaper online and checked my email.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do laundry and watch Justin Bieber music videos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreaded the next few hours. :rain:


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Cause myself more anxiety


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Drink a strawberry milkshake, watch The Haunting in Connecticut 2, and post on here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to Alice in Chains - Dirt cd. :boogie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat breakfast


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

got naked. got washed. admired my naked body in the mirror ( again). made tea, now drinking tea , posting SPAM here LOL


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched the old Ghostbusters cartoons from when I was a kid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched Insidious: Chapter 3........sucked.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Realized a few people's true colors on this website.

Son of a biiiiieeetch.

Oh. Well.

It's not like I haven't been screwed over before.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stalked the cute neighbor girl, when she found out I stalked the ugly neighbor girl instead... :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TenYears said:


> Realized a few people's true colors on this website.
> 
> Son of a biiiiieeetch.
> 
> ...


Whoa.

I worked on what was supposed to be my day off. Well, I guess I still get paid.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woke up and threw some clothes in the laundry


----------



## bubblecrap (Dec 6, 2013)

eating chips and donuts


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Made a sandwich. Ate that sandwich.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ate some Chinese food.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looked at some erotica stuff.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Took a shower. My mom gave me a body wash from Lush and turns out I'm allergic to that crap. The strong smell made me dizzy as well.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

TenYears said:


> Realized a few people's true colors on this website.
> 
> Son of a biiiiieeetch.
> 
> ...


 I recognize you from yahoo answers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mowed the wet grass.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuttin much


----------



## clreamscapes (Jun 20, 2015)

Signed up for this forum and made a couple of posts.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Planted some snake plant cuttings. Looked at printers online


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Woke up and thinking about making myself some breakfast.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Laying in bed, watching sitcoms, and dreading the week to come. The usual.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Cooked dinner. Breaded chicken burgers (I left out the bun and put cheese and a dab of mayo on it) and a mixture of cooked vegetables (zucchini, mushrooms and onions) in garlic and oil. Oh and with a lemon flavoured sparkling water to drink.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lift weights.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walking and planted some purslane I found


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched TV and ate a salad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woke up and went on SAS. Feeling like I want to head right back to bed


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

played a couple of games, chatted online and warmed up leftovers.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I JUST completed 1100 bodyweight calf raises. ! the most ever. ( grow damn you ! LOL) 

400, ( 5 min rest) 400 ( 5 min rest) then 200 with another 100 . measured flexed , pumped circumference. might post pic in that show muscle thread. LOL 

yeah my legs felt burning at the time of doing the end, but after 5 to 10 minutes... its faded LOL.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thought of something interesting, then promptly forgot what it was...


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

listened to some music, petted and brushed my cat


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Watched the Simpsons, ate pizza.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Stretch, exercise, eat, listen to podcasts


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Read the newspaper online, ate breakfast (peanut butter, honey and sliced bananas on toast), chatted online with my sister and my mom and checked email.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exercised, ate breakfast, and watched tv.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worked, Ate lunch, work


----------



## Avo91 (Jun 22, 2015)

Took a shower, currently lazing around, waiting for my hair to dry.


----------



## likevomit (Jun 21, 2015)

i ate and used the loo afterwards. pretty sure i had a fight with my sister too aha


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Physical therapy, grocery shopped, and brought an aloe plant in out of the rain


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Ate and watched TV


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch Mad Max Fury Road.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Slept


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hung air plants in front of a window. Hopefully the cat doesn't manage to knock them down. Put them out of his reach but maybe he'll jump. Also ate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted with the horde of SAS spammers...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ate some chips, drank a root beer, watched some tv, and stressed over my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Ate noodles and went outside to watch kids play


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried out my new cpap machine(breathing machine for sleep apnea). Wasn't a great sleep. Posted on SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Contemplated about seeing if I could fit in my freezer as our temperatures near 90 degrees. :fall


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched porn and tv.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my fan. It'll be running all night tonight, ugh.


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

took a shower, ate a sandwich, washed some dishes, pet my degu


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

played pokemon on my Nintendo DS, chatted with sister online, made and eating a taco salad and checking my emails.


----------



## rlo1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate pistachios, had a beer, smoked some cigarettes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

short motorbike ride through forest/hill area near home nothing like it to make one feel better plus fed some animals :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looked at some tattoos.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Came home from work and picked up a coffee.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

worked on a puzzle and did some laundry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch UFC event.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went late night grocery shopping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched the most amazing person on Youtube.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

played Mario golf on my Nintendo gamecube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walking, misting plants, and taking out the trash


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looked at some mma stuff.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Watered some flowers, grabbed the newspaper out of the mailbox, did some puzzle and played Mario golf.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaned the house and started cooking


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ laundry, emails, chatting, tv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Downloaded stuff


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looked at youtube videos on failed suicide attempts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melted in the heat :dead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched women's soccer.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Reading this book titled The Truth About Getting In [to college] and now I'm feeling like utter s***, ha.......


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

SAS, Etsy, Minecraft with the Hubs.


----------



## girlafraid1991 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dyed my hair, took a shower to wash the dye out and sat on the couch with my cats.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sat by the phone waiting on my doctor's secretary to call me.......... still waiting.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Worked on a puzzle and talked with my uncle on the phone. He is planning to come by for a visit soon with my aunt and their grandson.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Watched Big Bang Theory, messaged my friend but he must be busy so I am pretty much bored. Did a crossword puzzle.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Handed over $3,000 cash to my uncle whom I haven't seen in nearly a year. They didn't even tell me what the money was for, lol


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Nothing just use the internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melted in the heat. :dead


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Hurt my left lung from laughing at this gif


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ate dinner, chicken burgers and a side of asparagus while watching Dr. Phil. Washed dishes, brushed teeth and now I am checking my email while watching Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of the fan, Just like the hour before that and the hour before that and...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Read my bible, listened to music, and watched some tv.


----------



## SocialHurricane (Jul 3, 2015)

Watched some Desperate Housewives and decided that my own dream of living on a street with neat lawns and muffin makers with white picket fences, is probably not safe.

Oh and I fed my cat Suarez.


----------



## TheLonelyGlobeTrotter (Mar 2, 2015)

Played Last of Us Remastered Multiplayer on PS4... Friday night entertainment for myself


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Got out of bed and checked work email


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waited for my mom to show up. Still waiting...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Read my bible, looked at espn stuff, listened to music, and shaved.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Slept and called my parents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to Aaron Lewis's country album.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Thinking*

What resources do we have?

Oil. from fossils? How long will it last? 
Sun. Wind.

Humans - what are they good for?

eg. Torturing the researcher who made Skynet 
stripping flesh off arm of Schwarzenegger Terminator to show what the recruitment industry have done to humankind. Not allowing people to function. They intend to waste lives


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Checked e-mail, watched news, ate dinner


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Trying to rediscover the appeal of this site. I'm pretty sure it makes people suicidal, or even more suicidal because I wanna shoot my brains out right now. 

I must have been a schadenfreude or something, seriously how else could someone repetitively read these recycled, self reflecting depressing threads.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Finished watching a movie and ate some chips n salsa.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried to go back to bed but gave up. I then did some walking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Took a nap.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Upgraded the notebook's OS. Phone is next.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuttin' much


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Made and ate sandwich (tomato, mayo, cheese and turkey bacon). Also checked my email while eating.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chased my tail, of course. :roll


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Upgraded software, email, SAS


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Started packing for my trip to kelowna in two days ☺


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

epril said:


> Went online, watched several minutes of Minority Report, had a slapping fight with my husband, drank 24oz. ice water, told kids to do their laundry and clean kitchen, complained about the heat, scratched my head, cleaned my glasses, changed into my pj shorts. Hazzah, now I'll make my autobiographical docudrama.
> 
> You?


Played The Sims 4 and checked on this site on and off.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Produced crappy drawings and listen to black sabbath


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

watched early ufc fights on ufc.tv and ate some sausage and bread


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shredded/pureed a bunch of limes with my blender to use as flavoring for water. Wanted to have all of the pulp included


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

played Mario golf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched porn.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Watched gore


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Looked at the cobwebs and dust in my room thought I really should tidy that sometime found a bottle of beer then I thought of this simpsons gif and smiled a little wu hoo beer beer beer bed bed bed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

learning/relearning some html


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Made dinner


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nicole G said:


> Made dinner


Anything good???


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

Watched Lord of the Rings. And played Lord of the Rings Online. Living the life.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorted socks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Anything good???


Sausages and brussel sprouts if I can remember.

In the last hour had lunch with my mom. I made us a sandwich with ham, tomato, cheese and turkey bacon dressed in a honey mustard sauce. Now I am just browsing through this site.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Made a DIY facial scrub and painted my toes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some MMA fights on youtube.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Listening to music and packing my stuff for tomorrow's trip!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Did some homework and made a schedule for tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

Gave my son a bath, ate breakfast, checked email.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> Played a video game


What video game?

I watched a bit of a movie, Alice in Wonderland then fed my cat and had some lunch while checking email.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched movie trailers....... sort of a hobby I guess.


----------



## StandardToast (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been steadily nibbling down this apple to get as close to the seeds as possible before accidentally eating them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing that I'm going to tell you about. :kma



Nicole G said:


> What video game?


The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim :nerd:


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Put my laundry away, made my bed with the sheets I just washed, fed my cat and watered my flowers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Made my bed, checked my finances, and shaved.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Watched a movie


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

I cooked. and later I will read some more.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Drove around town


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

time isn't real


----------



## Kenneth Ash (Jul 19, 2015)

Snooped on SAS, did some video editing and made lunch for tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched porn.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Slept. I don't know why I'm awake.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Studied for an upcoming exam,checked my phone, then continued studying.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

wasted my day(and last hour) playing vidya games


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

I spent this time of my precious, almost faded youth listening to the same 17 songs on repeat. Is that an hour, who knows. The point is that you know your entire personality has been eaten by the procrastination monster when you cant even get your music together. what even is this shiet.


----------



## Sco (Aug 2, 2015)

Watched anime, talked with a friend through messages, being asked and giving advice to my roommate, entered this forum.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A bunch of cleaning, and picked some tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Watched kids baking


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Put the groceries away, fed the cats, straightened up a little and took a shower.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Finished a movie and self harmed.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Watched some tv and smoked a cig. Laying in bed now, trying to make myself tired which probably won't happen for a couple hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a friend online.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a couple of friends online. I'm becoming a popular guy. :nerd:


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

did some lifting.. listned to some classical and other music


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i made tuna salad


why did i do this? to myself? to the kitchen? to my body?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

woke up, watched the news, went online


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

absolutely nothing productive


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

I uh wrote a poem. Should be sleeping ><


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched tv


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Took generic nyquil; sleeping soon!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Talked to a friend on Skype while drinking energy drinks at 2am. Smart.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I just came back from meeting up with a dude from facebook. Bought a badass piece of equipment at a *****in price :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched football.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched Halloween IV, ate some jalapeno cheetos, and self-harmed.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Watched some videos on YT, replied to a message, put away the dishes, wrote in my journal, watching tv and browsing SAS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched random youtube videos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched tv.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woke up, listened to music.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched tv.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nada, zip, zilch... and posted here. :kma


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I was watching a movie, The Prestige. It was awesome and Christian Bale was very handsome in the movie (too bad he looks like a hobo nowadays.) :laugh:


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Had a nap, lol...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looked at some stuff on Reddit.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Talked to an SASer. Talked to my youngest daughter. Talked to my ex wife. Actually the crazy is on speaker right now, for the second time in the last twenty minutes. I can hear her flavor-of-the-month boyfriend and her fighting. Which. Is pretty hilarious, actually. Ya knoooow, you called me. If you can't focus on the conversation then stfu and call me back. All I'm trying to do is make plans for this weekend with my kids. Ffs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Didn't watch the Cavaliers game because they are on my boycott list.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drove to Wendy's 
Drove to the gas station
Ate my sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with two online friends.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Finish watching a movie.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wasted time on SAS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a heck of a lot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched Ohio St. lose :crying:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nap
work
SAS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I did some journaling and watched some college basketball.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend and played video games.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Besides being on SAS, I made tea and helped my mother out with stuff.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looked at some stuff on Reddit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Took a nap, then SAS


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Looked for a therapist. And failed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nap, then a coffee, then SAS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched youtube videos.


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

hand a long discussion about a movie i was watching, the came online to type away my boredom after the movie finished


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot. :duck


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Watch interviews and looked at Hateful Eight news


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bought eye drops and then bought meat. Exciting


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Ate dinner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watched YouTube videos of Wheel of Fortune from 1976 and 1981.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

talked on phone with bf, ate hot cheetos, then sas


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ate some leftover salmon from last night.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Woke up from falling sleep watch cooking shows since my dog was barking.


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Had Christmas dinner with family


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Watched Criminal Minds, ate key lime Chobani and donuts. Also packed some clothes because I'm leaving for Georgia today. Me and my brother are spending Christmas at my dad's for the week.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Watched tv while browsing the Internet.


----------



## sadamn (Dec 19, 2015)

Spoke to my parents and brother.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaned a pot for cooking and been sick


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I went to Costco and drank a bottle of water.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Laundry, fed the cat, watched a movie.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Drinking rum (still)... which is why I'm even posting, as any other time I feel I only irritate people with my constant complaining on here. The only time my anxiety diminishes...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took a nap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched an NFL football game.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Watched the Miss Universe paegant and made tea.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm drinking tequila and smoking cigarettes. Because I don't deserve anyone's attention at all and all my "friends" are always busy. Busy doing what? Browsing facebook? It's worse having friends that won't speak to you than having no friends at all. But enough is enough, it's my time to shine like a b*tch, it's my time to say shady things, it's my time to be heartless and uncaring . Lol I'm kinda drunk, but this is it. I can't handle it anymore.


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

Scrolled through the internet...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Carved on a red oak pendant, played World of Warcraft, and watched a little youtube.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ran
washed a load of laundry
showered 
SAS


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Made tea, fed my cat, gave my cat his Christmas gift and played with him, watching a movie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched NBA games and chatted with my mom on the phone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched tv.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

telephoned the electricians
caught up on housework
SAS


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

Looked for new anime pictures I could use on forums, listened to my ipod, and updated stuff on my laptop.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Slept and then talked to my mom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Watched tv, had a snack, played with my cat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched some tv, talked to my grandma, and brushed my teeth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Made tea, had some toast, spent some time with my cat and flipped between The Twilight Zone and Downton Abbey.


----------



## egmeceg (Jan 4, 2016)

Watched tv.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

tried to organize the nightmare in my room.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Been playing with recharging batteries and discharging them with flashlights most of the day whilst watching Youtube.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

logged in


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Had some ice cream and lost all faith in Humanity, or the other way around I don't remember.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Had a couple visits by strange beings from another planet. (ok fine, they were probably human )


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Cleaned up after dinner and sat here on SAS, which is where I'll be all night.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Drove home from work, spoke to my mother, got dinner.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

SAS


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Listen to music, ate an apple, and SAS.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looked at some stuff on Reddit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some NBA basketball.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internet


----------



## transparent (Jan 7, 2016)

Aimlessly browsing the internet and feeling bad about it.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Ugh, I've been trying to go to sleep for like the past 3 hours now.

Damn you to hell ******* brain!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Woke up thinking about her and now I can't fall asleep.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

News and then signed on here for the first time in a while, now posted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ate
worked
SAS


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

played WoW
showered (mmmm)
Can't concentrate on work 
played WoW


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Slept in
Had a Hot Chocolate for breakfast
SAS


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Went grocery shopping and then watched TV.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Laundry; made and ate a turkey sammich, lol! :yay


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Got out of bed
Coffee
Internet


----------



## wyatt2248 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been binge watching Steven Universe for the last hour.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Listened to music.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Checked on my mom, did the dishes, cleaned up a spill, cried, fed the cat, flipped through tv channels.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a hell of a lot.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just watched some basketball on tv.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i've been playing tetris to help rehab my brain.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a damn thing.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Deep cleaning my room and being on SAS.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I was just eating some lime sherbet and reading a visual novel called Ever17. I'm also on reddit and SAS. ^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked, listened to music and watched some NFL playoffs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched some UFC fights.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work, SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game and chatted with an online friend.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Did a crossword puzzle


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Cleaned up my bedroom a bit.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Went to the dentist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saw some insane people posting...


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Just watched The Color Purple. I cried buckets.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vacuumed and dusted my room.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Walked to work, did morning counts, listened to the conference call & podcasts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bored the frick out of my head, I think it went on strike... :um


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

Played the cello. Had a cigarette. Made some shortbread. Closest to being productive I've been in a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Finished eating and then walked in my house for 32 minutes while listening to music


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I made my first recipe in a mug!!! It was blueberry muffin and I had my dessert ready in two minutes. You should try it especially if you don't have patience like me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Work


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Chatted online


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

School work, listened to Syd Barrett, SAS.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Made my 700th post yay lol i'm excited whatever.


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Practiced guitar, played some Borderlands 2.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did a little cleaning.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Filled cup with water and took some fish oil, took dog out for a leak, sliced a grapefruit into 8 pieces and sprinkled some salt on it, made sunny side up eggs, and added 3 things to my to do list.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sit on the computer, then ate a smooshed poptart I had in my backpack.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

scanning an old hard drive for errors. Commenting on SAS. Writing some emails. Doing some md5sum checks. Ready to burn some CDs.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I popped a massive spot which was forming on my neck. It was icky.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some NBA basketball.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Post


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Looked on facebook


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

I woke up, woke up, thank God I woke up


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ate breakfast at McDonald's and SAS


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

finished school, ate a sesame seed bagel, and watched scrubs


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Parent's came over for a visit, had lunch, watched the price is right and drank coffee with them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Got off work. Library.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sat at my desk, ate breakfast and procrastinating on taking a shower.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

took my girls a shower. got them dressed . took a shower got dressed . 
need to do their hair , bout to go take them to eat brunch before they go to school. typical dad things/single parent things actually . so happy the weekend is over and my kids are back in school


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Rot


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Surfed online


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

SASification


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Met up with my case worker. Talked about my last couple of weeks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS
Work


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Internet


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Drank coffee and worked on my resume!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ate a snack. Post office to mail some letters. Library.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Youtube


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

worked out. im tired af now.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Ate tomato veggie soup and finished my hierarchy homework.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched crap on youtube.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

walked the dawg


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

epril said:


> Went online, watched several minutes of Minority Report, had a slapping fight with my husband, drank 24oz. ice water, told kids to do their laundry and clean kitchen, complained about the heat, scratched my head, cleaned my glasses, changed into my pj shorts. Hazzah, now I'll make my autobiographical docudrama.
> 
> You?


Worked on my animation and made tea and now this then I must wash my face then continue working on my projects, I need to do laundry too and I have to wake up super early tomorrow to go to my college to get my transcripts since I'm transferring >_< so much to do!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted on SAS, how sad...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ate lunch and checked on my referral status.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend and played a video game.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Took a quick shower, scheduled contact prescription renewal appt, cooked, ate, and washed dishes.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Spoke candidly and realistically on here for a change (at least, I feel I did,) and probably alienated, offended, and/or infuriated some people. They'll live. So will I. Unless someone figures out who I am and shows up with a shotgun.  

Nah. Doubtful. It'll probably just be disregarded or ignored. And I really don't think I was hostile, just blunt. The people who will see it as harsh probably see a lot of what life gives them as harsh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva a lot.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

SASurbation


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sat in my chair, hunched over being a miserable bump on the log


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Drank a glass of chardonnay and took the dog for a walk.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music :boogie


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Studied my arse off.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Watched the GOP debate.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SAS


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Began developing another game, a dungeon crawler... yup.. my 600th non-finished product here I come!


----------



## Jodie94 (Mar 8, 2016)

Continued playing Stardew Valley and wished life was like that~


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cletis said:


> Watched the GOP debate.


 t was eye-opening, that's for sure.

I woke up.
I logged into work.
I got a new garbage bag and threw some stuff out.
I made a half-pot of coffee.

...and after not getting even my six hours of sleep, I think I will take a nap sometime today.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched crap on Youtube.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleep..


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Talk to my friend on facebook, choose something to watch on netflix and answer some pm's on here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turned on my ceiling fan, it's a nice warm spring day here for a change.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Worked out I'm so tired, but good tired


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Study at da library


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fill out an application and Skype.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Posting


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Played games and laundry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoga uke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

thinking about a lot of stuff, negative self thoughts, the inability to truly connect with others


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tried not to fall asleep at work


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

worked on a fanfic. Really slow.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Played Halo Wars 2 beta  and Im all hyped up right now...I've waited for this game for years. It's a bit confusing than the last but it's still fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched game 5 of the NBA finals.


----------



## dusknoir99 (Mar 7, 2016)

Felt like garbage about myself. Questioned mraning of life. It's mostly because I have a cold tho and Im just sitting in bed waiting for it to pass over.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ate mint chocolate ice cream.... 
Watched a little youtube 
Listened to music


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Did some shopping after work.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wrote some long PMs because I had to do some research before saying what I wanted to say. :fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Halo Wars 2 Beta, brushed my teeth, watched some YouTube videos, and now im on here


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Posted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ate some doritos and combos.
SASsed out.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Was trying to decide if I wanted to play video games but I was bored of them.
Checked youtube, twitch, and a cam site, nope still bored.
Hopped on to SAS.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Posted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva a lot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Showered


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Less than yesterday


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Transferred my new ph number to my new carrier, played with my new phone some. Will be nice to not have to worry about the battery going dead, or it freezing up. It's not the latest and greatest but is a huge step up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

work


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Mowed grass


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Got frustrated and now I'm starting to tear up.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Tried chatting.... Now I'm tired.... Good night.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Checked SAS, checked my other forums, PMed an online friend, checked email, looked into networking issue with work, texted my ex-wife, texted my youngest daughter back about tickets, called my cell phone carrier with questions about my coverage.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

nothing, just SAS I guess


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Became flabbergasted at how much Johnny Depp has let himself go while watching him in an early 00's film and simultaneously choked on my spit.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Something bad


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

worked out and did a facial.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2, SAS, and now I'm laying in bed... warm and soft


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Same thing I have done all day, and all week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deep cleaned upstairs hallway
Brief pickup of family room in preparation of vacuuming.
Replaced toilet stopper
SAS


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Took a walk down main street.. nothing going on because this town sucks... but ran into a drunk guy that looked at me and told me not to talk to strangers.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Cleaned my room and did my laundry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bought a nice new set of head phones for my computer. They have extra bass. It's like a mini stereo system in my head now. :boogie


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Checked out SAS and listened to some Deftones tunes.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> Bought a nice new set of head phones for my computer. They have extra bass. It's like a mini stereo system in my head now. :boogie


Be sure to use those with either Dolby Headphone, or some other Virtual Speaker technology. 
That way you'll have a nice 360° soundfield, like that found in Surround Sound systems. 
It will really blow your mind :wink2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

EmyMax said:


> Be sure to use those with either Dolby Headphone, or some other Virtual Speaker technology.
> That way you'll have a nice 360° soundfield, like that found in Surround Sound systems.
> It will really blow your mind :wink2:


My pc came with HP Beats Audio. I guess that must be what you are talking about? It sounds like surround sound in my head right now.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> My pc came with HP Beats Audio. I guess that must be what you are talking about? It sounds like surround sound in my head right now.


It's a total different thing, and is much more accurate than many other Virtual Speaker function/technology.

http://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-headphone.html

Dolby Heaphone is found mainly in products like PowerDVD, WinDVD, Arcsoft TMT and in certain Asus Xonar audio cards.
You should really try it, specially the DH 3 - Movie Theater setting.
For watching movies, is totally awesome. 
It really feels like a real 5.1/7.1 home theater setup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Looks nice. I can't really afford something like that right now. 

Chatting with an online friend.


----------



## treeline (Jun 9, 2016)

i don't know...pet my cat and fretted about things. i've been in a fretful state all day. can't quite explain it just that i get the feeling something bad is going to happen. this picture describes it:










i'll be damned.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been looking at pictures of bedrooms. I would love to get some new furniture for mine. My dresser and nightstand are still the ones from when I was a baby. I think I might end up coming home with a lot more stuff if I go to Ikea. 

I should have been an interior designer, lol. The ideas flowing through my head. I could have a lot of fun designing my own home.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A workout.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Halo Reach, Writing more of my story, and laying on my bed.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Did follow ups (emails) to my boss for sales calls I did today. Responded to some threads here and on another site.

I'm so glad it's the weekend. I need a weekend in the worst way. Ffs. I need some time away from people.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Study and workout.
(so exciting, eghh.)


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

Emptyheart said:


> called a friend and tried to start a good Convo, I failed and bored her to death.


 awe haha. i know that feeling..


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

well I was listening to a comedy show, appreciating someone standing up with self deprecating humor. Bring on the shame! 
Then I went to my garden and weeded, and found 5 tiny mushrooms growing up next to my peas and tomatoes. 
gathered my children which were covered in the thickest, slimiest level of mud ever. And hosed em off. Apparently they liked it cause my son stomped water all over me as well. 
After I got them in the bath walked in kitchen and thought about how the cherry pie I just ate isn't doing my diet that many favors. 
Still had a sugar craving. Settled for a cup of coffee instead, while attempting to exert a social influence by posting to this website.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

work
television
SAS


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Spent time with my boyfriend. We stayed up a little too late.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

work 
called my mom 
SAS


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Texted my dad. Talked to my boss. Cleaned my apartment. Searched SAS and my other sites.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Watched two episodes of Fargo and browsed YouTube and eBay.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran six miles
I finished watching a soccer game.
SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

panic attacks, cried, trying to chill to calm down


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Ineko said:


> panic attacks, cried, trying to chill to calm down


(((hugs)))

You know you can PM me, call, whatever. When I get like that I usually go one way or the other to try to feel better....I either totally unplug, turn off the tv, everything, burn incense, turn the lights off, take something to calm me (either extra as-needed meds or a Benedryl) and maybe even get in bed and try to sleep, if I feel like I can. Or I go the other way and try to distract. Whatever works. A movie, video games, (not this site, usually) but one of my other sites, call my dad, work from home....whatever works. If you need someone to vent to I'm here.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> (((hugs)))
> 
> You know you can PM me, call, whatever. When I get like that I usually go one way or the other to try to feel better....I either totally unplug, turn off the tv, everything, burn incense, turn the lights off, take something to calm me (either extra as-needed meds or a Benedryl) and maybe even get in bed and try to sleep, if I feel like I can. Or I go the other way and try to distract. Whatever works. A movie, video games, (not this site, usually) but one of my other sites, call my dad, work from home....whatever works. If you need someone to vent to I'm here.


Thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Called my ex-wife to talk about an issue with visitation with my kids. Ffs, that went fairly well believe it or not. She is a crazy.

Texted my dad.

Called my boss to talk about us going out of town Sunday.

Ffs I love my job but I'm ready to turn off for a while. I desperately need some down time. Some alone time.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wrote some private messages on youtube. And I hope I don't get flagged for them.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Wrote another chapter of my novel and listened to some songs on Youtube.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

SAS, chatting with a friend, and that's kinda it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went grocery shopping.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Watched a film and ate a soft pretzel.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Writing comments.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Online training for work
YouTube videos
SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

Walked my dog


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ate dinner and spent time on here.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Tried to cut down a 35 ft tall tree with a battery chain saw. Didnt go to well but it worked. Unloaded stuff out of truck from recent trip to see parents. Wondering why i cant make a friend on sa forums so figured i would check the post.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Played The Sims 2, while listening to some Depeche Mode tunes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend of mine.


----------



## welcome to nonexistence (Jul 2, 2015)

hate myself


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spent time on SAs and pulled some weeds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Post and browse


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Layed in my bed, watching YouTube, listened to music and that's all


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watch television, work, SAS


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Played games


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work, Listen to YouTube videos and SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exercise and talk to someone on skype.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch Olympic basketball.....Team USA kicking a** like usual.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Took my pretty 14 year old niece to the store to show her that people that care about you give you candy. LOL I asked her to bring me some candy earlier and she didn't do it so....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work, SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Talked to IT dept to figure out wtf was going on with my email. Got that resolved, thank God. Decided I'm gonna be brave and try to cook shrimp scampi for dinner (I really don't know how to cook, at all). Posted on SAS. Texted back and forth with my dad.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

cried


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Took the dog to get cut/groomed before he goes into kennels and walked him after. Also managed to get a couple of Pokemon I hadn't caught yet and hatched a couple of eggs.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

played with my cat, brushed my teeth, put on PJs, browsed internet


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Finished reading a book(Predictably Irrational) and rated it on goodreads. By reading it i also completed my 2016 reading challenge(20 books).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS, work


----------



## Inescapable (Jun 2, 2016)

heart-to-heart talk with my sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted with the rest of the herd. :duck


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Watched the Olympics.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

SAS and attempted to sleep but I'm not tired


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Put on an old dress, it still fits, but even my good memories aren't good anymore :/ Halfheartedly tried to work on my homework, and wanted to update my Facebook, but internet's too slow...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my fans.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watched Tic Tac Dough on YouTube, SAS, ate a peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I a little of this and a little of that today. In the last hour I was online reading stuff about computers, responding to one person, and then I just looked around at some pictures on this site.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some preseason NFL football, Seahawks vs. Chiefs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ran 5.5miles
watch television
showered 
SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked at crap on YouTube.


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

Watched a movie, ate dinner, sas, fb

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Did 9gag. Best part of the day so far


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS, Work, Work, and YouTube - more Tic Tac Dough shows....saw Thom McKee lose in 1980 after 46 games.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my fans, hoping that I don't melt...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work, SAS


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

i woke up and had some snacks


----------



## Robot5000 (Aug 18, 2016)

I've been aimlessly browsing stuff online, and making posts here. =]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watched TV, Work, replaced a battery in a wall clock, SAS, SAS, SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a friend online.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Showered, got rid of the weeds my neighbour cut in our yard, prepped to wash the dishes and do other cleaning while I wait for the delivery guys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music while chatting with a friend online in front of my fans.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Listened to "Lullaby for a Dead Man" one more time cause that song is awesome and it hits me, love Elena Siegman's voice in her songs. Watched some videos and i am laying in my bed


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Watched an episode of Big Bang Theory. Browsed SAS with a gamer stream up on second monitor.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worked
Watched TV
Called on the phone
Checked on my dying A/C
Got a cold drink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nun of yer beeswax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A work out, listened to music.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Getting ready for my class.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Ate far too much chocolate, read a book that's been very helpful to my recovery, listened to a relaxation audio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music while chatting with an online friend.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

watch tv while playing a computer game


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Ate
Bought a lock at Walmart
Got a library book
Started laundry


----------



## akiko senpai (Dec 30, 2016)

Chatted with some friends in a facebook group.
clicked around on eBay.
Nothing constructive...


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

watched a tv show while snuggling with my husband. Chatted with someone online, and texted with someone.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Took a shower & finished reading a book.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to a show on YouTube.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ate
Played on my tablet
And I'm kinda annoyed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Training modules for work.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I have watched TV
Wrote more for my story I'm working on. (Hopefully I finish this one)
Ate
And listened to music.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Masturbated Furiously


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Watched TV, played Titanfall 2, brushed my teeth, climbed into bed and that's about it. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some stuff on YouTube.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Ate dinner and looking at my computer screen.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

put the dogs out, watched an ungodly amount of the young pope, and begun making plans to get some good ol' taco bell


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Trying to pick a new avatar.

Listening to music.

And thinking.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Watched a submerable machine check for craking in a nuclear reactor.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched a basketball game on tv.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Watch law and order SVU. Read a book on C-PTSD specifically the blurb on SA.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched a marathon of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Vladislavkari (Feb 8, 2017)

Just been sitting here reading my book and watching psych on tv.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatting with a couple online friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Posting


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Watched a program about extra mature people looking at possibly moving to India (think Marrygold Hotel) and just chilling on here and online in general etc


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Learning how Forge works in Halo 5

Listening to music


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

crying


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

-listened to music
-wrote down some positive quotes
-posted on SAS 
-made some pennies online


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joined the spammers on this piece of crap site...


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Got off work about an hour ago. Stopped by my parents house because it's on the way home to tell them about my new job. Came home and ate a peanut butter and banana sandwich, and pet the dog and the cat.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Drove a ton, parked, now drive some more


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a quick gym workout and had to make a couple of calls.


----------



## Absence of Words (Feb 27, 2016)

Messaged my boyfriend and mustered up enough motivation to finish studying this chapter and take this quiz for my online class.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Iced my knee, listened to podcasts & listened to a few tracks by Polar Bear on repeat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## courtneyelizabeth (Feb 16, 2017)

Ate taco bell, took a bubble bath, and blew my nose at least 59 times.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Watch tv


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Played a few Halo Wars missions on Legendary difficult and it's a pain. 
Listened to some Halo Wars 2 music from the soundtrack and my god, is it beautiful. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing much.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clean


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Old friend called me on Skype, was real distraught about something and chatted with him for an hour. Haven't spoken to him in months and months though. After a bit of advice we talked for a bit but we are definitely not as close as we used to be. Also he doesn't know the extent of my SA at all, the whole time we were friends he used to think I was a totally normal, even very social person. Then tonight I just let it out that I have SA and I basically admitted to not being the normal person I probably always came across as. So, he didn't anything negative about it, but I have no idea what he thinks. Either way, even before I mentioned that, it just didn't feel the same. You could feel that we haven't talked in months.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Talked to some random.....man there is a huge difference talking to a girl with SA and one without...woah.


----------



## yayoparadise (Feb 21, 2017)

I have done nothing except browse SAS and cry and listen to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost more sanity. No biggy, I didn't need it anyhoo. :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mimiz


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Organized paperwork.
Planned things for next week.


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joined the spammage on SAS.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuff


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Struggle with trying to fix my computer.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I wrote a couple of film reviews.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Surfed the interwebs...


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Waited for people to pick up the rest of this furniture. Showered. Talked to my sissa.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

Did my 30 minute exercise routine. Then ate breakfast while watching a youtube video.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music and chatted with an online friend.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Absolutely nothing but lie in bed. And I feel all the worse for it. Except to put on Mozart to try to feel better. Guess it's not as bad as my neighbors who are blasting music so loud. (But you can only hear the bass so it's..Meh). Can't be bothered.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Lay in bed
Played Halo Wars 2 
Yeah, that's about it. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Slept, freaked out over ghost bug, decided I was angry at K for approximately 41 minutes, scrolled aimlessly through the forum, answered this thread, scripted how i'm going to tear into my f-ing landlord tomorrow morning and it's gonna be good. Felt bad about how cynical and untrusting I am, pined for someone I shouldn't be pining for lol. I hate the word pining, was paranoid about vengeful landlord. Um that is literally everything, oh and I ate a little

Play by play update- now taking out my contacts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Slept, freaked out over ghost bug, decided I was angry at K for approximately 41 minutes, scrolled aimlessly through the forum, answered this thread, scripted how i'm going to tear into my f-ing landlord tomorrow morning and it's gonna be good. Felt bad about how cynical and untrusting I am, pined for someone I shouldn't be pining for lol. I hate the word pining, was paranoid about vengeful landlord. Um that is literally everything, oh and I ate a little
> 
> Play by play update- now taking out my contacts


So um where do I subscribe? :laugh:


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> So um where do I subscribe? :laugh:


 Update- stopped being angry at K, turned off the lights went to bed, drank some water, considered the meaning of the universe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Update- stopped being angry at K, turned off the lights went to bed, drank some water, considered the meaning of the universe


I like this I'll stay tuned.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

More Halo Wars 2
Ate some food
Laying in bed
Blah

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I just washed dishes and now my hands are dry because I don't like to to wear the rubber gloves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Be lazy


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Posted, watched Patriot, cried b/c of roommate, ruminated about landlord, worried about the little tender bump that came up at the back of my head. Did something bite me? Or Dr? 

I'm always worried enlarged about enlarged lymph nodes cause my little bro had lymphoma.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted with the spammers...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internet...


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

_Study..._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Drank coffee, did/doing data entry


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Been playing Rolblox
Eating lunch


Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a friend online.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleep in my room with my cat. My cat decided it was preferable to rummage through my things and keep me from sleeping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Started cooking dinner while chatting with a friend online.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Study


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

took a nap and now trying to self motivate myself for an 8 mile run.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music while chatting with an online friend.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

running in the dark is rather cool and creepy all at once . A bird flew into my face, and the time of the year means that the trees are bare and ghostly and you can see the creek shimmering under the moon glow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cleaned


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Recorded audio, drove, scratched


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

farfegnugen said:


> running in the dark is rather cool and creepy all at once . A bird flew into my face, and the time of the year means that the trees are bare and ghostly and you can see the creek shimmering under the moon glow.


What a rude bird.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> What a rude bird.


I think I woke him up. He gave me the bird.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

farfegnugen said:


> I think I woke him up. He gave me the bird.


LOL, I thought of saying, "you should have given him the bird", but it was after I already posted dammit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with two online friends while cooking dinner.


----------



## ManInAShed (Dec 19, 2016)

Play guitar and drink too much coffee.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I've spun around in my chair
Played Battlefield 1
Laying in bed
Typing this post
Watching videos.

It's kinda hard to believe I did all this in 1 hour but I did.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tried to sleep


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Interweb surfing...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I've been on Amazon. Thats about it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Surf le web


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

realisticandhopeful said:


> scratched


Vinyl / audio or body part? >


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I hate breakfast at like 2 pm, browsed SAS, listened to some music and of course i did some more browsing SaS


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Napped


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exercise


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

20 pullups
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cleaned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ate dinner


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Got a temp license, drove, eaten, got pulled over by cops, went to store, avoided talking to my family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted with the piece of crap spammers


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

Studied five chapters for my calc class. I have a test on Wednesday, hopefully I do well.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some crap on YouTube.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Played video games... and ate junk food...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clean


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

**** all


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Been playing Rolblox
> Eating lunch
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


My nephew loves that game. He's been hooked on the logging mod for days now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nap


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

Played war thunder while listening to Beethoven of course.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nothing much


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Math homework 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Drunk coffee, eaten a cereal bar, browsed a warez forum...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Study


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted with the f***ing spammers...


----------



## Merkurial (Oct 12, 2016)

I had a very late supper and then I read a book :smile2:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Did a little cleaning, embarrassed myself, sprayed someone with water, had a heavy frying pan tossed at me, and posted on SAS


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Used cbt to bring myself back to more realistic, rational thinking. Blogged some of my junk.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Slept a little, lol I'm tired. I actually haven't had dinner yet. Going to go out and get something.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Just playing the Division and drinking. Not much else. Maybe its time I switch to something more relevant.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Workout


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Watched some vlogs on YouTube had a smoke, now just chilling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a couple online friends.


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Paying bills and reading/commenting on here.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i've been listening to "funny" country songs. :hide


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've just been laying here browsing the forums and occasionally watching videos on youtube. I _should_ be preparing for my interview...



Merkurial said:


> I had a very late supper and then I read a book :smile2:


Nice avatar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Workout


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse the Web


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked at crap on YouTube.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Napped


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

very little paper reading and mostly wasting time. Friday afternoons are awfully tedious.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

tried to take the dog for a walk, ate, skyped, read, tv in background, sighed a lot, oh and blog post, plus planning for next week


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some funny crap on YouTube.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Slept 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Felt bad


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ate breakfast, felt like a burden, felt like garbage


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

watched some youtube videos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend while browsing another forum.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

chatted, browsed, half listened to tv playing in background, ate, doing my hair


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Chopped fruit for sangria and now drinking it 😆

Sent from the future


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sat here and watched flight VA166 to Auckland on the live radar and drank coffee. I need to clean the house up as my family left it in a dilapidated state. Then go and purchase a gift for our friends over the road who just had their baby daughter. If the rain holds out I'll ride my motorcycle.

After getting back from my brief but action-packed holiday to Sydney though I don't know if I can find the motivation to do any of these things.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Showered

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost my mind, found it, then lost it again... :eyes


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Atleast you found it for a bit. 


Been at Golden Coral for the last hour getting fatter.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Chatted, showered, will be eating in next 5 mins, looked for jobs, nailed down my flight plans, petted my cat, kinda watched the day after tomorrow in the background


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Played a little bit of a video game, watched YouTube and sipped on some wine... Oh and posted on SAS...


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

Pretty much just played tf2/stellaris. Nothing productive whatsoever.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Running angry thoughts in my head while staring at computer screen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatting with an online friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

YouTube


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Slept


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

Had some friends over for dinner and created a thread.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Slept and slept some more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chewed through the straps on my straitjacket. :eyes


----------



## Stormlight (Mar 24, 2017)

Annoy people in the chatroom


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

walked my dog, bathe him and also took a shower myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JohnB said:


> Atleast you found it for a bit.
> 
> Been at Golden Coral for the last hour getting fatter.


That's an awesome place.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked at some crap on YouTube.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watch Videos


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

got home, ate, put tv on in background, realized the cat brought a mouse in, hyperventilated, ruminated, complained, paced


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watched anime, played Dark Souls 3, drank vodka.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked with my brother on the phone, wished him a happy birthday.


----------



## macca219 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ate dinner and watched some TV


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Woke up, watched anime and played sudoku.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

I took a shower and watched some t.v


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Felt bad
Ate dinner
Watched Digimon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Woke up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cleaned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heated up some orange chicken and peas for dinner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched some basketball and wrote down my exercises.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

chopped up a tree and loaded it onto a trailer... poor tree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Things


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

forumed, ate, did laundry, got ready


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Straightened up after dinner, laundry, fed the cats.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Things


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Urinated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Napped


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Watered the flowers 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Watched the documentary "Rock and a Hard Place".


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Oh Dear*

I'm bored!

5 hours ago I enjoyed excessive gym and go home good.

Sunday is everything! Family!!! Yeah! Flocking!!!!

what happens countlessly in my life: so I can never get any sleep (especially when relaxing in full broad sunshine) when doors bang.

looking out of my window at the car park yard what I get all my pills together for morning or night does, I am naked. anyone can see me.

swathes of dozens cos every human has huge families, crowding across the the yard I react like it's an army about to invade me, if they're seeing my body in sun, I can see them highlighted by rays. Feeling sure they will want police cos That Man, That Man, That Man with no clothes on is so disgusting.

I would get invited along to my friend's friend collection at pub
I hate 'em all cos they're preposterously boring. one-to-one chat only for me.
I act interested & smile, but people talking i group, I hear ø
when my friend leaves to get beers at bar, I chat to people individually, especially girls. Amazing! but I read their puffing cigarette, eyes staring at remote distance attitude: aahh.. 'not him!'

gay blokes. am I their friend, or not? overall ... zero eye contact towards me. New incomingers are better. I am good with that. I like to talk about myself & question them

last hour.... but last month... no emails. usually loads all day. wha's happened?
my friend(s) dead? I bang out short mails... 'you gone foreign? whole weekend no see? ready to be nailed to cross or rail sleepers for high speed train:crying:

best things in my life is when yard cats come to me whenever I arrive home

they affectionate to me, sure I'm not the one who's gonna kill 'em. any nearby sound... trash in wind, kids, rubber rolling on gravel (not mine! they see me!) they panic and run like any cat.


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Browsed SAS and listened to music.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mowed the lawn
weed whacked
rebooted my router
SAS
caught up on some reading and writing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a couple of online friends.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

flossed my teeth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music while chatting with friends online.


----------



## ChloeJade (Mar 23, 2017)

I made my introduction post on here, went on Hamster Hideout Forum, played Tomodachi Life, and ate dinner.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Made iced coffee, SAS, added some music to my writing playlist and read some posts on a writing subreddit.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ate breakfast


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> chopped up a tree and loaded it onto a trailer... poor tree


Why did you do it then ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Worked out


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I woke up...that's it. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Spoke to a friend before he went to work. Cooked spaghetti.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a friend online.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

took out the recycling and trash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

i ate some food and watching random stuff.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

writing my essay: What not to do at a stoplight!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

drove my mom around, ate again, chatted, was in the store, weighed myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some videos on YouTube and chatted with an online friend.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

scratched an itch.


----------



## Vadimchik (May 1, 2017)

Watched NOVA nature documentary on YouTube, finished a glass of Cab Sav, typing this reply.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

wrote a check.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of the fan while listening to music.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Used the microwave.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Slept 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Flushed


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cut grass, that's it...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tripped out on the antibiotics I'm on, ugh.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Made some tea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music, chatted with a friend online and made dinner.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Been in the SAS chat and probably replied too many times in the ban thread, haha.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hibernate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spammed with the rest of the crap on SAS.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Listened to a couple documentaries, edited my resume, played some Warcraft and thought about my life.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Went to grocery store


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I played BO3 on my PC for half an hour. I quit.

I then got on Firefox and navigated to EasyList forum to verify the situation on certain anti-Adblock sites that no longer allow interaction with their players. I found my post and replied to someone.

I then logged in on SAS and started making posts on some threads.

Now I'm here...


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Went shopping 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cleaned


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

went to the grocery store. played a computer game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went to pick up an AC unit for my bedroom for summer.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browsed the webz


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

Reading forums


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Researched about and found a link to the update that fixes this recent ransomware worm.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

coffee and cinnamon bun, & made breakfast for the tenants


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

wrote super depressing blog post, started soothing myself, texted sissa, ate, now doing mindfulness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a friend online while listening to music.


----------



## 1ShyKid (May 16, 2017)

Went to the park and the store.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laid down for a bit to relax.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Went for a walk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Laundry and dried my hair.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Procrastinate.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

I just ate some pizza and just on my bed using my laptop.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sat on my butt, no motivation or energy to do anything.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my fan listening to music.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Made some photo archive disks, so far 4 of them. Snacked on taco flavored corn chips & white chocolate. Helped a beetle outside that was climbing up a wall.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TV (rare these days), playing video games, took a shower, and getting ready for bed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sat at my desk and zoned out. It's all I'm capable of doing lately.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Laying around today listening to the rain.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

... ate a whole bunch of chocolate covered peanuts and made myself a little ill. lol


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sleep...that's terrible.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did my laundry.


----------



## eurob (May 21, 2017)

Went to a church by myself, had a small conversation. The minute the conversation started I could not control my nervousness and started fiddling with the bulletin.. Still felt good that I saw some people.

I ran 6 miles.

I got some organic stuff at the health food store.

I cleaned up our neigbor hood for like an hour.. very therapeutic...


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Some chores, some internet browsing, and went to the grocery store.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lazed around some more then got up and did some push-ups and crunches.
Then put my sheets in the washer.
It's like a constant party!


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Lazed around some more then got up and did some push-ups and crunches.
> Then put my sheets in the washer.
> It's like a constant party!


Why was I not invited to the party?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

twistix said:


> Why was I not invited to the party?


I was going to wait to invite you over when it's time to take the sheets out of the washer and put them into the dryer, that's when the party really gets out of control!
The police have been known to show up and hand out citations for lack of proper use of fabric softener.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> I was going to wait to invite you over when it's time to take the sheets out of the washer and put them into the dryer, that's when the party really gets out of control!
> The police have been known to show up and hand out citations for lack of proper use of fabric softener.


.... Scented fabric softener?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

twistix said:


> .... Scented fabric softener?


Not just any fabric softener. Party scented fabric softener. Smells like sex, spiked punch, weed and shame.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Not just any fabric softener. Party scented fabric softener. Smells like sex, spiked punch, weed and shame.


Oh, well, too bad. I prefer unscented - I have sensitive skin.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Listened to some Jackson Browne, pet my cats, ate some cucumber salad.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Watched old 2005/2006 E3 footage on YouTube on my living room TV. Then I came to my bedroom computer so I could seek through the PS3 launch video easier to a certain point. I was curious how much things have changed since 2005ish video games and I wanted to catch up since I've been out of the console loop since circa 2005. Then I was watching new comparison videos of PS4 vs Xbox One and similar console comparison videos (currently deciding which to buy; heavily leaning PS4 Pro at this point). Then I logged in here to see if I had any interactions and found this thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my ac unit and listened to music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked dinner and chatted with a friend online.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Came home and now I am listening to music.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Listen to music. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Watched 28 Days Later (it was awesome), now just listening to music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music, now also chatting with a friend online.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ate dinner, washed dishes, laundry, fed the cats.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked to my mom on the phone and started my laundry.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Brushed my teeth and not much.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Posted on here... ate meat and veggies... playing video games... talking to another member about the meaning of everything... Woohoo!!!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Went to T&T and got some tapioca balls for homemade bubble tea, starbucks, washed face, dishes, attempted and failed a real push-up, boooo I can never keep those up


----------



## Methusa (May 10, 2017)

Practiced Spanish lessons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked dinner while chatting with an online friend.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

filled out my list of reasons. now to become robot and follow schedule to tee lol not sure how that'll work. spoke to friend, got ready for day, ate. cleaned up a bit. about to read.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked with my brother on the phone and cooked dinner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sitting & stewing while I'm eating Beef Stew, which I did NOT want for dinner.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ate dinner, cleaned up kitchen


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

night out on the town, just returned with some boxes of pizza


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

rewatched horror flick since it finally has translations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxed while listening to music.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

browsed sas and watched youtube videos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend while cooking dinner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Attempted to fix the printer


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Went to the store to get a new bath poof. Had a minute conversation with the cashier about bath poofs. The randomness amused me.
Also made coffee and put on relaxing music


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Writing another story, hopefully I finish this one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat in front of my AC unit while listening to music.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

bought fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cleaned and vacuumed my bedroom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did my laundry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked with my mom on the phone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a secret. :duck


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Just got back from work. I only had one job to do today, which only took around two hours to complete (including travel time there and back). The rest of the day is my own...


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Slept 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Tried installing Ubuntu Linux on my recently purchased Linx 1010B Windows table. Sadly with not much success. Will have another bash at it again, sometime in the near future... Window 10 it will have to be, for the time being...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Things


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Went to Princess Auto for stuffs then took the truck for an oil change/coolant flush.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waded through the ****ing spamfest that SAS has become.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Waded through the ****ing spamfest that SAS has become.


Funny you should say that, I've been doing exactly the same thing...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music while chatting with a friend online and heating up dinner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Waded through the ****ing spamfest that SAS has become.


Yet again...


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Went to the movies and had lunch 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Waded through the ****ing spamfest that SAS has become.


More of the same. I long for the days when SAS wasn't such a big pile of crap.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internet


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Going through unlabeled cds that were hanging around at work. So at least we know what's what when we want to switch it up.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't know what to do with these squirrels. They're exasperating. They climb the stucco, trample the plants in the wall pots, literally chewed the hostas off at the leaf base, and sit there jeering at me through the patio door. All I wanted to do was feed the songbirds, not breed a colony of these monkeys. *sigh* (Squirrel-proofing my patio :b)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The usual..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Surfed the net and watched football news


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nothing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## BronnieBoo (Mar 19, 2017)

cried


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

pet a tiger


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Got stuck at the neighbors house because of heavy rain but enjoyed reading my saved articles in Pocket app


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bible reading, youtube, and watch Mike & Mike


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tried to wake up while listening to music.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Worry sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked dinner while playing a video game.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Watched Jeopardy. Did some exercise. Caught up on my email.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ooh, I like this thread!

Watched football. We lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made an appointment and chatted with my brother.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Drove home from work, talked to my mom on the phone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Cook and eat


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I made a picture using clip art images. And I am typing my comic story.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Folded/put away towels, watched _Jeopardy!_, queued up some downloads, and browsed this forum. About to crack open a can of Diet Dr. Pepper Cherry and put two Great Value Deep-Dish Mini Pizzas in the oven.

My ultimate plan for the evening is to watch _Honey, We Shrunk Ourselves _(1997) around 9 PM to complete the_ Honey, ..._ trilogy I've enjoyed so much this week.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Finished my book about a serial killer in Ypsilanti, bought Game of Thrones Season 1 at the store, ate chocolate, browsed here.



A Void Ant said:


> My ultimate plan for the evening is to watch _Honey, We Shrunk Ourselves _(1997) around 9 PM to complete the_ Honey, ..._ trilogy I've enjoyed so much this week.


I love that movie!
"Not like you to forget the toothpicks."
"That was just a rouse to get them out of the house."
"Rouse? Why?"
"To save Tiki Man!"

"Baseball's just a fad. But science will always be cool."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

wmu'14 said:


> Finished my book about a serial killer in Ypsilanti, bought Game of Thrones Season 1 at the store, ate chocolate, browsed here.
> 
> I love that movie!
> "Not like you to forget the toothpicks."
> ...


Those are great lines. The whole trilogy is so epically funny.


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Just finished a quick 40min run on the treadmill. Now I'm stretching and relaxing a bit... it definitely helped clear my head since I was feeling really cruddy for a majority of the day. Going to reward myself with a shower and a movie or game in bed before I go to sleep if I can.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Cried


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Finished the final episode of Stranger Things and done a survey.



Crisigv said:


> Cried


Your posts genuinely make me feel for you.
Not much I can say, but I hope you manage to feel better. =/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

woke up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Grand said:


> Your posts genuinely make me feel for you.
> Not much I can say, but I hope you manage to feel better. =/


Thanks


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sat in a hotel stairwell by myself and fiddled with my phone. Sounds pathetic but this is honestly really nice and much needed peace after a chaotic day.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Went to church and Sunday School.

During service they talked about Paul and Barnabas were good friends and forgave each other, but when Barnabas wanted to take John Mark on a mission trip, Paul refused and they went separate ways. 

Sunday School we talked about the difference between Mount Sinai and Mount Zion.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ate dinner. Washed dishes.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Drove to the UPS center to deliver them a package that was incorrectly mailed to me.
Got a haircut.
Ate dinner.
Talked to my dad on the phone.

Am waiting for the Lions/Packers game to start.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exercised


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Went to Meijers (the grocery store)
Went to the library to pick up Guardians of the Galaxy
Ate dinner

Now digesting so I can go to the gym and get done there to be back home in time for the Ducks/Kings game


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Watched the first half hour of Guardians of the Galaxy
Am now watching football.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Singing along Bon Jovi songs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Listen to music and read my bible.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game and chatted with an online friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thingz


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Balanced my checkbook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## Evelin N (Nov 14, 2017)

Watched Peaky Blinders, eat a meal, playing songs on youtube, read news articles. 

Think about companionship.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Journal, iron clothes, and watch some tv.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked dinner, about to go eat dinner now.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I talked to walls. (People who respond like I don't exist). I'm invisible in this world.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched a rerun of The Walking Dead while chatting with an online friend.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Came across this famous modern day poet, Rupi Kaur. I thought that strange, poetry seems quite out of vogue. But then I dug a bit deeper, and found out it's on instagram, and this is quite a common outlet for the modern day poets, and a few have been quite successful at it. They are all generally women of colour who write incredibly bland and trite free verse poems. And by free verse poems, I mean they take a sentence and break it up. It's quite hilariously inept. Or maybe the hilarity is the popularity of it? I'm not sure what to think of poetry sometimes, it's like art to me. Too subjective.

I got a lot of lols out of the public offering their own poems in a similar style on the comments of this article.

And I have wasted way too much time on this topic.


----------



## AmberLarson (Nov 16, 2017)

Read the article about new Tesla truck


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Went to the grocery store.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tried to wake up... failed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with two online friends.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I ate and read some stuff online


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I picked my nose and then cried


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slept


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Balanced my aunt's checkbook and fixed her TV


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I learned how to make crepes. Success! :yay


----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dancing in my living room


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I've had a bad sore throat since yesterday so I'm not feeling very thankful right now hahaha


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

*****ing on this Board.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

HollowAraman said:


> Dancing in my living room


Sounds fun!:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Natalie460 said:


> I've had a bad sore throat since yesterday so I'm not feeling very thankful right now hahaha


It's Thanksgiving so you _will_ be thankful and you _will_ like it.


----------



## bluecannister (Nov 23, 2017)

Talked to a friend of mine about something I wasn't liking about our group of friends (which I don't like doing because I always feel what I say might make things worse...).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched football, in between games now though.


----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

wmu'14 said:


> Sounds fun!:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


Trying this exercise thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loaded some albums that I bought today onto my computer.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Watching bball


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music and watched football.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

took a shower and watched some news


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Prayer meet and listened to music


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Finished reading one of the worst books of my life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked a pot of lima beans for dinner.


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Checked my bank balance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waded through the spamfest that has become SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Shuffled some of my music archive to a memory chip. About halfway through it. I need to toss some dinner in the oven.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Waded through the spamfest that has become SAS.


This.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wrap presents


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drink hot chocolate. Have NOT urinated.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game and ate dinner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posted behind spammer after forum spammer...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I been on Habbo.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Finished a test on OSHA certifications,

Laundry

more laundry

and got "Timed Out" on a forum for complaining about other members getting cyber-bullied while the owner doesn't do sh**t..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laundry, cooked dinner, chatted with an online friend.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Ate dinner, cleaned out the kitty litter, watched YouTube, pondered my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Brushed my teeth.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Laundry.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Watched vids on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Went to the ****ing grocery store.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Waded through the spamfest that has become SAS.


Don't forget about the trolls! :troll


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Shiny huntin'


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Internet. 
Made a couple phone calls about my condo's association
Am making dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music, chatting with an online friend and about to go make dinner.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## Denob (Oct 4, 2015)

Played league of legends


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ate dinner.


----------



## wyatt26x (Jan 31, 2018)

Showered, packed my bag for work, now laying in bed looking at this forum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched an NBA basketball game and chatted with my brother.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Watched YouTube videos and ate eggies, my weakness.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Watched YouTube videos and ate eggies, my weakness.


Eggs? At night?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Eggs? At night?


No, not eggs, lol. Hershey's eggies or Cadbury mini eggs, same thing. Chocolate with a hard candy coating, so good.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> No, not eggs, lol. Hershey's eggies or Cadbury mini eggs, same thing. Chocolate with a hard candy coating, so good.


Yeah, those are good. I've been on a dark chocolate thing lately.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Yeah, those are good. I've been on a dark chocolate thing lately.


I love dark chocolate. I just can't have a lot of it at one time, which is good. Unlike these eggies, which you can eat the whole bag, and feel like crap much later.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Youtube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Youtube


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Watched the SuperBowl. I never do, but I was supposed to anyways.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ate dinner, watched football


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

playing agar.io and online browsing/shopping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched an NBA game and now it's time to go cook dinner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Converted scanned photos, washed dishes, listened to podcasts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nuttin'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waded through the trolls and spammers here on SAS, as usual.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Had first session with CBT


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Had first session with CBT


How was it?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Youtube


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Finished a Game of Thrones episode from last night, read it's Wiki article.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Lyyli Okay lang. More like session 0 for now. Talked about "cognitive behavioral modification." May mga tips and stuff. Sana makakatulong talaga ito


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Masturbated twice in 10 minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Drank a beer & listened to music.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> @Lyyli Okay lang. More like session 0 for now. Talked about "cognitive behavioral modification." May mga tips and stuff. Sana makakatulong talaga ito


Hang in there, bud.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Slept


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Studied heredity and genetics and got thoroughly confused by trihybrid crossing... Sigh. I'm surprisingly bad at probabilities.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The same as last night, and da night before.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry....ready for bed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slept in my coffin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Been lying in my bed for hours.
Damaged my back in the gym by doing absolutely routine things because I'm a retarded piece of **** that god has created as an example of how things should not be designed like.
The doctor told me today that I should not leave my bed for a week.
Oh yeah because guess what I'm going to military service on ****ing Saturday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

geraltofrivia said:


> Masturbated twice in 10 minutes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is so ****ing pathetic.
I make myself sick.

I really NEED to die.

****ing pathetic little snivelling rat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

geraltofrivia said:


> This is so ****ing pathetic.
> 
> I make myself sick.
> 
> ...


Dont you die on me!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Played Gears 4 and listening to a story.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browsed


----------



## lonelyboy08 (Apr 7, 2017)

Well tonight I played a drum and xylophone solo at an open jam @ a bar, played some smash bros. at another bar, and listening to music before going to bed. Pretty good night for me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Dont you die on me!


k
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Bit of washing up, Googled how to cook Kale, cooked and ate Kale. Watched some current affairs on TV.

God, what an exciting life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked up some stuff for dinner since it will be hot later on today.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Walked. Step count is over 8000 which is decent considering I've been sat down for nearly 9 hours today.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

-Got dressed
-Made more tea
-Did some admin work online
-Browsed amazon
-Browsed SAS


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

exercised


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Commuted home from work, and picked up some takeout on my way back (Indian veggie noodles).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Put dinner in the oven a bit ago. Time to go eat.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a damn thing.


----------



## napalm (Jul 23, 2018)

Worried


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with a friend online.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nowt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gym


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Made eggs, ate


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

45 minute yoga session, ordered prints and frames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looked up some stuff on YouTube.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Chilled with the lads, got back home and ate


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

worked out loan issues with bank, grocery shopping...so tired of this heat. Working on getting dinner started now.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Uploading pics to Google Drive...I'm in 2009. _-_


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Uploading pics to Google Drive...I'm in 2009. _-_


 it's not related at all but I just googled Mackinac Island and I can see why you would be a fanatic. It looks beautiful!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slept


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a damn thing.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Floating above the stars....

Accidentally bought a glitter bath bomb so that’s what it feels like.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch a tv show in front of my fan.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chatted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Laundry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Browsed online - or 'surfed the internet' as the cool kids say.
& Organised a few things for tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

More than I did earlier today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chatted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched one hell of an NFL football game.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browse


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Read comic online


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

hiked early this morning...made breakfast an hour ago.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Worked out beach side.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listened to music, mostly.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Meet with a client at the shelter workshop and then stopped at the store to buy cat food, and other things, then came home ate, now listening to music while typing this.


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

Napped and had dinner


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Watched Bewitched, and made Rice Krispies Treats.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Got a new hair cut.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Studied Japanese, had lunch


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

I looked out the window periodically while at work.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend while listening to music.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Had dinner with mother, along with watching Netflix, and did the dishes.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Just being told about embarrassing things I've done while being laughed at while im at my friend's house lol and spammed here too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talked on the phone with my mom and watched an NBA basketball game.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

had coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched basketball


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Brushed my teeth, took a pill, got into bed with my heated blankey. So cozy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went out to get my mom a birthday card.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Had 2 mugs of tea, looked at SAS, read a few texts from my wife and sent one back saying I'm still waking up.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I re-open my Blog on SAS, posted 2 blogs and I changed my setting. Basically I been here......well on my laptop through SAS. I'm on my phone's Tapatalk now on SAS. LOL. I switch a lot.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Ate In-N-Out double double burger and animal fries. Installed an HDMI capture device in my PC. Then carried 15 bags of rocks to the bottom of my backyard for landscaping. Now I'm exhausted and sweaty and going to enjoy some chronic and iced tea.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was in a chat room and posted here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching a basketball game.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Browsed jobs
became discouraged 
became depressed 
became lifeless
done nothing


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Climbed mount Everest


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I _think_ I made a 'toastie'? It was just cheese and sauteed onions in between two slices of buttered bread, then melted all together. Eh, it's just a melt. I don't know what toasties are. I'm too American and that's too Atlantic. Afterward, I lamented the fact that it was for tomorrow's lunch at the slave labor factory. Then used my imagination wondering what could be, who could be, the possibilities of romance and romancing scenarios completely alien to my life.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Woke up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thinking.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Pet my cat, showered, drank some Seltzer Water and OJ.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Exercised, drank some water, learned to play a song on guitar (somewhat).


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Did the exercises the doctor has given me for my back.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tried to wake up, that's an all morning task.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Currently I'm trying to get my Xubuntu install in a Virtual Machine to update.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Not telling.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

played this video over and over to try to soothe myself.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Cleaned up some lizard poop.


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Relaxing to a Vodka and coke, doing some reading to better understand my social anxiety, giggling at my dogs because they are looking cute while they are sleeping, thinking about where to go to for a few days abroad with my fiance in the Summer, talking to a friend online about sewing and talking to my mother about future suggestions for take out food.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I watched a 3 hour movie.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Stared at the ceiling while being depressed


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

3stacks said:


> Stared at the ceiling while being depressed


Why are you depressed?: (


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Stared at the ceiling while being depressed
> ...


 oh god I could complain about why forever haha


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

3stacks said:


> oh god I could complain about why forever haha


Well you make sure you feel better: )


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > oh god I could complain about why forever haha
> ...


 thank you! I'll definitely try


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thinking.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Did the dishes like a good little man servant lol


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Went to the bank. Bought beer. Drinking beer.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Waiting for my clothes to finish washing. When this is all done I'm going to go home and eat.

_ Sent From that old VCR using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Went for a walk.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I took a bath. I like a hot bath but I don't like it that hot to where my feet be burning. Who want sizzling feet?

_ Sent From that Cat who played the fiddle while using Tapatalk_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

watched a hockey game


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Some calculus problems, drank tea, ate some peanuts.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Talking with my Mom. Well more like she was talking while I was listening.

_ Sent From that Cat who played the fiddle while using Tapatalk_


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Went for dinner in the dining room of the place I'm at. I was really awkward and didn't talk to people much but I'm glad I pushed myself to go in there plus the ice cream was really nice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Youtube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Played a video game.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend while watching basketball.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Made a crockpot stew. Bought ice cream. Eating ice cream.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Creating little cool clipart designs using my recently taken selfies. I'm an amateur but I get points for creativity and effort. LOL.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made lunch, listened to music and played a video game.


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute (Feb 6, 2012)

Ate dinner & dessert watched telly and talked to family


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lots of shopping online!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Made veggie chili.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Click around Youtube and SAS. I should be sleep but I'm not.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Conquered the morning, rest of the day is a piece of cake...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Felt sick and spent time on SAS


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sobbing my eyes out. At some points I have no idea as to why I'm even crying. But that sums up my life anyway.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I listened to some meditation music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend while looking up stuff on YouTube.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I took a shower, drunk some tea. Now I'm talking to my Family.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a helluva lot. :b


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I ate pizza and drank some coke. And yawned quite a bit.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Listening to Bawweeh and chainsmoking; contemplating


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Used credits & cancelled Audible account


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I did some tai chi. I think it woke me up. :yawn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Laundry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watched some basketball while looking up stuff on YouTube.


----------

